# Nearly all of recent COVID deaths are among the unvaccinated



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2021)

Darwin Awards are on me.

COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.



			Nearly all COVID deaths in US are now among unvaccinated
		


Nearly all COVID-19 deaths in the U.S. now are in people who weren’t vaccinated, a staggering demonstration of how effective the shots have been and an indication that deaths per day — now down to under 300 — could be practically zero if everyone eligible got the vaccine.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 24, 2021)

Is that counting the people that died after taking the vaccines?


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.


Darwin awards were invented for people like you.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 24, 2021)

It's a damn shame that so many have to suffer and die, and so many families have to grieve, because they listen to voices they shouldn't be trusting.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...


I got my vaccine

I am not dumb enough to ignore the risk of COVID when there is a vaccine available


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...




Enjoy your death celebrations with comrades


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2021)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...


We have had enough deaths in this country

It is a shame we have to still deal with COVID deaths when a vaccine is readily available


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2021)

And only about 150 of the more than 18,000 COVID-19 deaths in May were in fully vaccinated people. That translates to about 0.8%, or five deaths per day on average.


----------



## jillian (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


Their medical insurance should be terminated if they get covid and wouldn’t get vaccinated. Medical providers shouldn’t have to clutter their facilities with people who don’t care if they die. It is their right to die. But then the ramifications are on them


----------



## jillian (Jun 24, 2021)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...


Oh no darlin. It’s the trumpscum who are all buddy buddy with Russia.

no one is celebrating their deaths. It it pointed out that you can’t fix stupid

you know how that is


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 24, 2021)

Five years from now...." If you received the COVID vaccine you maybe entitled to compensation".... flooding the airwaves non stop


----------



## Dekster (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...



Our local death toll went down over the last week.  I guess The Big J has come again and resurrected a few.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 24, 2021)

They wanted it. They chose it. I'm a masked wearer who has had my shots.


----------



## jillian (Jun 24, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Five years from now...." If you received the COVID vaccine you maybe entitled to compensation".... flooding the airwaves non stop


Nice absurd delusion

like I said before, you can’t fix stupid


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 24, 2021)

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Five years from now...." If you received the COVID vaccine you maybe entitled to compensation".... flooding the airwaves non stop
> ...



You'd know about delusions.

Faux attorney


----------



## Scottish_Brexiteer_UK (Jun 24, 2021)

Nah impossible this can't be true as it doesn't fit the conspiracy theories.

Seriously though - what makes people so paranoid and have so little trust in anything they are told that they are willing to put their health (maybe even lives) at risk as a result of it?

Social media and the internet have too much to answer for. It's an amazing tool but also a breeding ground for nutjobs to brainwash folk with too much time on their hands.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> tupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated


BLACKS in Detroit are at 35% vaccination rate.

You think they are Trump, or Biden voters???


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 24, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > tupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated
> ...



Musta took the Walgreens 20 bucks offer lol


----------



## okfine (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


I have some anti-vaxers in my family. Not blood relatives. Not too bright.


----------



## okfine (Jun 24, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Five years from now...." If you received the COVID vaccine you maybe entitled to compensation".... flooding the airwaves non stop


You probably hire them bloodsuckers.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 24, 2021)

jillian said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Everything is your POTUS Trump due to your TDS / Trump OCD Jildo.

Are you seeking help?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 24, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> They wanted it. They chose it. I'm a masked wearer who has had my shots.




Your vaccinated and still wear a mask - why?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


You know I have heard this claim before but when I go back and look at the evidence...the odd thing that I find is that the deaths occured before the vaccine was widely disperse with its 2nd dose and the supposed weeks it needs to be counted as a vaccinated person.


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 24, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > tupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated
> ...











						Least Vaccinated U.S. Counties Have Something in Common: Trump Voters (Published 2021)
					

A Times analysis found that willingness to receive a vaccine and actual vaccination rates to date were both lower, on average, in counties that voted red in the 2020 presidential election.



					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 24, 2021)

All vaccinated people are most of the heart arrhythmia cases in people way to young to have heart problems. There is also a good chance the vaccination spreads their new shiny object the Delta variant.  

They saw you coming and now people are dying.


----------



## White 6 (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


RW, we always knew it would come to this, if they got a vaccine that works.  They did.  They appear to have multiples that work.  I agree the unvaccinated are candidates for the Darwin award, as they will breed themselves out of existence sometime in the future and many disappear by the ravages of the disease, posing a lesson to family and friends.
I'm good with it.  Got mine, as does my family.  Guess we will hang around and watch.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2021)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


It was Trump who politicized COVID making masks and Social Distancing a political statement. Rather than publicizing getting vaccinated, Trump and his wife snuck off to get vaccinated. MAGA nation has taken it up and Red States are trailing miserably in getting vaccinated 
It is a major part of his legacy


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> All vaccinated people are most of the heart arrhythmia cases in people way to young to have heart problems. There is also a good chance the vaccination spreads their new shiny object the Delta variant.
> 
> They saw you coming and now people are dying.


Can I put you on the list for a Darwin Award?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > All vaccinated people are most of the heart arrhythmia cases in people way to young to have heart problems. There is also a good chance the vaccination spreads their new shiny object the Delta variant.
> ...


Your lists mean nothing, just like you. Knock yourself out.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 24, 2021)

okfine said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Five years from now...." If you received the COVID vaccine you maybe entitled to compensation".... flooding the airwaves non stop
> ...



No but my husband's firm will probably get even more profitable

Sit down, sheep


----------



## okfine (Jun 24, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Husband is a bloodsucker? Go figure.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...




Bloodsucking lawyers trying to profit off of COVID vaccine lawsuits will have a hard time winning when the data shows only the unvaccinated continued to die of COVID


----------



## OldLady (Jun 24, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


What $20 offer!  I got my shots at Walgreens and I got squat!


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2021)

jillian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...



What really pisses me off is the number of medical professionals who refuse to get vaccinated


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 24, 2021)

okfine said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > okfine said:
> ...



A very good one. You know, the guy you loons call at 3 AM when you fckd up lol


----------



## EvMetro (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


Fake news


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...


LOL

A other candidate for Mr Darwin


----------



## justoffal (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


*An Associated Press analysis of available government data from May shows that “breakthrough” infections in fully vaccinated people accounted for fewer than 1,200 of more than 853,000 COVID-19 hospitalizations. That’s about 0.1%.

Bwahahahaha.....ahahahahah.......heh heh heh .....ahhhhhhh hahhhhh hahhhhh....

Wanna Buy a Bridge in NYC?*


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2021)

justoffal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...


Another candidate for Mr Darwin


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2021)

So now we are seeing the results of the Anti-COVID vaccination misinformation campaign.

While the vaccine delivered on the promise to prevent the disease and infections and deaths are way down, The morons who refuse to be vaccinated are the ones who are dying and keeping the virus alive


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> And only about 150 of the more than 18,000 COVID-19 deaths in May were in fully vaccinated people. That translates to about 0.8%, or five deaths per day on average.



  When the actuall virus only kills about 1.2%


----------



## dudmuck (Jun 24, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > And only about 150 of the more than 18,000 COVID-19 deaths in May were in fully vaccinated people. That translates to about 0.8%, or five deaths per day on average.
> ...


so then according to you, there should be 906 thousand people dead from vaccines.  Since 151 million in US vaccinated times 0.006 is 906,000.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



WTF are you talking about?
The virus only kills about 1.2%
     Are you going to argue that fact?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2021)

jillian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...


Insurance companies are not paying out anything related to Covid, the government is still covering all Covid related treatments. Shots, tests, hospitalizations, doctor's visits, deaths and on and on. Talk to the Democrats, they passed the last stimulus bill to make sure these were covered.


----------



## dudmuck (Jun 24, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


the post you were replying to implies that you we asserting vaccinated 0.8% death rate


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


I know a bunch of Liberals who won't get vaccinated and insist everyone near them wear a mask.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 24, 2021)

Unless something has changed I feel safe in saying political affiliation is not put on a death certificate so how about people stop pretending they know which way someone who died from covid leaned politically.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > And only about 150 of the more than 18,000 COVID-19 deaths in May were in fully vaccinated people. That translates to about 0.8%, or five deaths per day on average.
> ...



Enough to kill 600,000


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Unless something has changed I feel safe in saying political affiliation is not put on a death certificate so how about people stop pretending they know which way someone who died from covid leaned politically.


How about we just admit that asshole Republican have been obstructive towards COVID measures since day 1
That has extended to not getting vaccinated 

Blue States saw 70 percent protected weeks ago
Red States are still fighting for 50


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Unless something has changed I feel safe in saying political affiliation is not put on a death certificate so how about people stop pretending they know which way someone who died from covid leaned politically.
> ...


How about we admit that before Biden was elected it was those on the left questioning the safety of vaccine and saying they wouldn’t get it. How about we admit that when Trump was President the Democrats were just as willing to politicize the covid vaccine as Republicans were after Biden was elected. How about we admit both parties politicized something that never should have been politicized. When you and the other lefties are ready to do that let’s know until then spare everybody your phony partisan self serving horse shit.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


I say Bullshit
Show me any links to the left downplaying the vaccine?

The left said they didn’t trust Trump claims of cures but would trust scientists


----------



## dblack (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.



I don't think the Trump angle really adds up. I know plenty of Trump supporters who have taken the vaccine, and also many liberals who haven't. They were anti-vaxxers before it became a partisan thing.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2021)

dblack said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...



Look at vaccination rates in Red States vs Blue States and get back to me.

Why did every ex President get filmed getting vaccinated while Trump refused?


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I said politicizing the vaccine nothing about cures.
Biden and Harris preemptively sow doubt on Trump vaccine announcement
'Trump vaccine'-trashing Cuomo snubbed Azar, skipped 17 White House meetings


			Kamala Harris Says She Wouldn't Trust a Vaccine Trump Recommended
		

https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...fbea6a-f831-11ea-a275-1a2c2d36e1f1_story.html


----------



## Dana7360 (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> So now we are seeing the results of the Anti-COVID vaccination misinformation campaign.
> 
> While the vaccine delivered on the promise to prevent the disease and infections and deaths are way down, The morons who refuse to be vaccinated are the ones who are dying and keeping the virus alive




There isn't much that can be done about those who won't get vaccinated. They have the choice to decide to get it or not.

Just have to let natural selection takes it's course.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Show me this

“Biden was elected it was those on the left questioning the safety of vaccine and saying they wouldn’t get it.”

Kamala said she didn’t trust Trumps word on the vaccine, not that she didn’t trust scientists

I will not take his word for it," the California senator said. "He's looking at an election coming up in less than 60 days, and he's grasping to get whatever he can to pretend he has been a leader on this issue when he is not." 

Harris reiterated her concern in a Monday interview with WISN. She told the Wisconsin ABC-affiliate she'd wait until "the public health professionals and the scientists told us that we can trust it."


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It is doctors and the scientists who determine if any vaccine is safe and ready for distribution not the President so the claim about being worried about it because of Trump is BS. These people got and continued to distribute the same vaccine they claimed to be so worried about after they were sworn in so their concern ended after it was no longer to their advantage to be concerned.


----------



## dblack (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nah.



> Why did every ex President get filmed getting vaccinated while Trump refused?



Because he reflexively rejects whatever the press is promoting. Even vaccines that he pushed into production.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...



  Uh...no it didnt.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 24, 2021)

Idiots.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 24, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Unless something has changed I feel safe in saying political affiliation is not put on a death certificate so how about people stop pretending they know which way someone who died from covid leaned politically.



Unvaccinated people are more likely to be right-leaning than left-leaning.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 24, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Unless something has changed I feel safe in saying political affiliation is not put on a death certificate so how about people stop pretending they know which way someone who died from covid leaned politically.
> ...


Thank you for that unscientific opinion.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 24, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Unvaccinated people are more likely to be right-leaning than left-leaning.
> ...



Are you seriously denying this?  It's obvious.  Here are several sources:












						As more Americans get vaccinated, 41% of Republicans still refuse COVID-19 shots
					

So far, 59 percent of U.S. adults said they have gotten vaccinated, and another 14 percent say they plan to, according to the latest PBS NewsHour/NPR/Marist poll.




					www.pbs.org
				

















						There's A Stark Red-Blue Divide When It Comes To States' Vaccination Rates
					

All of the states with the highest adult vaccination rates went to President Biden in the 2020 election. But the vaccine divide is not just about politics.




					www.npr.org
				




















						Growing Share of Americans Say They Plan To Get a COVID-19 Vaccine – or Already Have
					

77% think vaccinations will benefit the economy.




					www.pewresearch.org


----------



## Mustang (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


What can you say about Republicans when they're actively discouraging their aging base of white voters (who, by the way, are decreasing as a percentage of the electorate) from getting a vaccination that could help bring them back to the voting booths in greater numbers in 2022.

Common sense would seem to indicate that Republicans would do everything within their power to encourage their most likely voters to get vaccinated ASAP, yet the opposite appears to be true. Why would anyone trust such foolish people to govern?


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 24, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


All of this is snapshots of the moment based on the responses of a small number of people. The reality is no one knows who is or not getting vaccinated why or what their political leanings are and I'm not going to pretend that I do.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 24, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Look at the vaccination rates by state.  That's not based on a small number of people.  I guess you will probably think that's a magical coincidence.

You can stick your head in the sand all you want, but the reality is perfectly clear to anyone who is paying attention.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 24, 2021)

Mustang said:


> Why would anyone trust such foolish people to govern?


Those who vote for Republicans are likewise foolish.


----------



## Lesh (Jun 24, 2021)

OldLady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Wrong. You got protection


----------



## Lesh (Jun 24, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Only? That’s tens of million dead stupid


----------



## Fang (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...



Rightwinger called blacks and latinos stupid. Wow. Next you’ll be calling for vaccine passes leaving blacks and Latinos out! Racist much?


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 24, 2021)

RWer gets gigs from his local Democratic Club for posting.
The only people I know who will not get vaccinated are Liberals.


----------



## Lesh (Jun 24, 2021)

Fang said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...


Anyone...black or white...who refuses the vaccine is stupid.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2021)

Fang said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...



Rightwinger is calling EVERYONE who refuses to be vaccinated stupid

Guess that includes you


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> RWer gets gigs from his local Democratic Club for posting.
> The only people I know who will not get vaccinated are Liberals.



See who is still dying from COVID?

Not the vaccinated


----------



## candycorn (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


madness.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > RWer gets gigs from his local Democratic Club for posting.
> ...


Which has what to do with the fact that the only people I know who will not get vaccinated are Liberals?


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 24, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Unless something has changed I feel safe in saying political affiliation is not put on a death certificate so how about people stop pretending they know which way someone who died from covid leaned politically.
> ...


Not in NYC and Nassau County.
The Liberals want everyone to wear a mask forever.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


Another classic example of the Leftist Fake News Sheeple who live in the Alt Left Reality of Fake News.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Wow…..guess you know everyone in the country then


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...



Guess I can sign you up for a Darwin Award also


----------



## John T. Ford (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Guess I can sign you up for a Darwin Award also


Good luck with that ...

We have already signed you up for one of those Fake News Sheeple who DOES NOT LIVE IN REALITY .....

As evidenced by .... well this Leftist Dumbass thread.






						Those Who Get Their Info From the Fake News MSM Do Not Live in Reality
					

If you are a person who gets your information from the Fake News MSM, then you live in a different reality than those who are intelligent enough to see the Leftist propaganda.  Allow me to demonstrate...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


NYC and Nassau County.
You apparently know no one.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Do you have data that supports your claim?  I kind of doubt it.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 24, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


MSNBC?
Just a few hundred people I communicate with when I'm working.
Blacks in the Hood will not get vaccinated; it isn't manly.
Hispanics get vaccinated.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Link to the data that supports your claim please.

Still doubting it.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 24, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Like I care about your input.
Where's you Link that Republicans won't get vaccinated?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Like I care about your input.
> Where's you Link that Republicans won't get vaccinated?


So no data to support your claim. Who could have possibly seen that coming?

I already posted a few sources for my claim.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 24, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Like I care about your input.
> ...


So no data to support RWer's claim. Who could have possibly seen that coming?
But I notice you won't comment on a fellow Liberal.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I posted data that showed Republicans are less likely to get vaccinated.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 24, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Post 62 is "*Unvaccinated people are more likely to be right-leaning than left-leaning*."
Provide a Link or you're full of crap.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Post 62 is "*Unvaccinated people are more likely to be right-leaning than left-leaning*."
> Provide a Link or you're full of crap.



Post 64.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 24, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Post 62 is "*Unvaccinated people are more likely to be right-leaning than left-leaning*."
> ...


There's no Link.


XponentialChaos said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Post 62 is "*Unvaccinated people are more likely to be right-leaning than left-leaning*."
> ...


A *PBS* poll?  The bastion of child sexual perversion.
Are you on drugs?
I want a Link to *hard data*, not a manipulated poll.
Hell, I wouldn't for a second even consider taking a Fox poll seriously.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> There's no Link.



There are several links from different sources.  I don't care if you approve of them or not.

One of them was posted by your fellow Trumpster.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 24, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > There's no Link.
> ...


I can see rednecks not getting vaccinated.
Almost every uneducated Proud Negro in the slums I meet won't get vaccinated.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



One of those links was posted by a Trumpster.  It says Republicans are less likely to get vaccinated than black people.  I posted another that says the same thing.


----------



## EvMetro (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> So now we are seeing the results of the Anti-COVID vaccination misinformation campaign.


Bullshit


----------



## EvMetro (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Enough to kill 600,000


That's a lot of auto accidents and heart attacks


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 24, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


It's obvious you never read my posts because you'd know my disgust for polls which are all manipulated.
Weak minds need a poll.

Show me a poll where most people love Trump and I will disregard the poll.
I only deal with the people I know and meet and I have family and friends all over the US.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You asked me for a link so I showed you several.  I don't care if you approve of them.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 24, 2021)

Vaccine effectiveness after 1st and 2nd dose of the BNT162b2 mRNA Covid-19 Vaccine in long-term care facility residents and healthcare workers – a Danish cohort study
					

Background At the end of 2020, Denmark launched an immunization program against SARS-CoV-2. The Danish health authorities prioritized persons currently living in long-term care facilities (LTCF residents) and frontline healthcare workers (HCW) as the first receivers of vaccination. Here we...




					www.medrxiv.org
				












						Covid Vaccines: Post-Vaccination Deaths
					

An overview of reported post-vaccination deaths in Europe and the USA.




					swprs.org
				












						Pandemrix vaccine: why was the public not told of early warning signs?
					

Eight years after the pandemic influenza outbreak, a lawsuit alleging that GlaxoSmithKline’s Pandemrix vaccine caused narcolepsy has unearthed internal reports suggesting problems with the vaccine’s safety. Peter Doshi asks what this means for the future of transparency during public health...




					www.bmj.com
				












						Protection of previous SARS-CoV-2 infection is similar to that of BNT162b2 vaccine protection: A three-month nationwide experience from Israel
					

Worldwide shortage of vaccination against SARS-CoV-2 infection while the pandemic is still uncontrolled leads many states to the dilemma whether or not to vaccinate previously infected persons. Understanding the level of protection of previous infection compared to that of vaccination is...




					www.medrxiv.org


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 24, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Post 64 had one poll.
You must not meet many people.
I remember when all the polls showed that every R rejected Trump when 98% of the people I met in 2016 said they were voting for Trump despite the polls.
Polls are garbage.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 24, 2021)

I find it interesting that RWer is angry and laments that more medical professionals won't get the jab.   

. . . I wonder if it never occurred to him, that maybe they just know more about the real facts about this issue than he does?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Post 64 had one poll.



There are three different polls.  One of which was posted by a Trumpster.

There's also hard data with states ranked by vaccine rates.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 24, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> I find it interesting that RWer is angry and laments that more medical professionals won't get the jab.
> 
> . . . I wonder if it never occurred to him, that maybe they just know more about the real facts about this issue than he does?


Most of the MDs I know got the shot but their nurses are not happy about the fact that their boss forced them to get it.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 24, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Post 64 had one poll.
> ...


I absolutely believe rednecks won't get the shot.
I also know for a fact that Blacks in the Hood, some of whom I work with, won't get it;  not manly.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


Those with natural immunity are equally protected. Funny how leftists fail to mention that.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> I absolutely believe rednecks won't get the shot.



I agree.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It was free. Of course you did.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 24, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...


How do you know?  Does the test show it?  If natural immunity can be shown, okay.  If people are saying they're immune because they don't know they've had it, that's basically a poor excuse for refusing the vaccine.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 24, 2021)

OldLady said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


How do you not know?









						No point vaccinating those who’ve had COVID-19: Cleveland Clinic study suggests
					

The study findings reveal that individuals with previous SARS-CoV-2 infection do not get additional benefits from vaccination, indicating that COVID-19 vaccines should be prioritized to individuals without prior infection. The study is currently available on the medRxiv* preprint server.




					www.google.com
				





No point vaccinating those who’ve had COVID-19: Cleveland Clinic study suggests​
The study findings reveal that individuals with previous SARS-CoV-2 infection do not get additional benefits from vaccination.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 24, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I thought you meant people who have never caught it, not people who have already had it.  But the vaccine also protects against variants, which natural immunity won't.  If we were running short of vaccine, I'd say yes, make them lower priority, but some of those variants aren't fooling around.  If I were a survivor, I'd get it anyway.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 24, 2021)

OldLady said:


> If I were a survivor, I'd get it anyway.



That’s exactly what they recommend.


----------



## Nostra (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


In other news.............Lung cancer deaths lower among non-smokers.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 24, 2021)

OldLady said:


> _But the vaccine also protects against variants, which natural immunity won't._


How do you know that natural immunity won't help you fight it?  T-cell & B-cell memory give the immune system memory of past diseases which help fight new infections.  Folks that had previous coronaviruses were more successful in fighting this last coronavirus.  That whole, "novel," thing was propaganda, to entirely scare folks.  Was it a new one?  Sure.  Did it mean that folks immune systems couldn't deal with it?  Of course not.

If a person successfully fought off one COVID infection, what makes you think a person can't fight the variant as well?  

Do you even know how the immune system works?


----------



## Markle (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...



How many hundreds of those deaths are among those under say 50 years of age and in good health?

Why do you support giving experimental vaccines to young, healthy people when we already know that there negative side effects far above that which is acceptable in other vaccines.  Plus we have no clue as to the long-term effects on anyone.

How is forcing young people to take a vaccine of no value to them but of very high risk a good thing to do?


----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## AMart (Jun 24, 2021)

jillian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...


Dead people don't need insurance idiot.


----------



## Markle (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> It was Trump who politicized COVID making masks and Social Distancing a political statement. Rather than publicizing getting vaccinated, Trump and his wife snuck off to get vaccinated. MAGA nation has taken it up and Red States are trailing miserably in getting vaccinated
> It is a major part of his legacy.


What is wrong with you?  Has your hate so overwhelmed you that you can no longer make common sense?

Were it not for President Donald Trump, we would not have a vaccine as yet and probably would not have one for many months.  Or has debilitating hate so consumed you that it is impossible for you to even acknowledge the benefits of having the vaccine today rather than in another year?

Further, and I know you'd rather stick a sharp stick in your eye than admit this, who is more important to be protected from COVID-19 than the leader of the free world?  Especially since he is in a very high-risk group?

Are the Red States leading in deaths per million?  No!


----------



## OldLady (Jun 24, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > _But the vaccine also protects against variants, which natural immunity won't._
> ...


No, I know how to read, though, and while it's still being studied, there have been cases of people recovered from Covid coming down with a variant.  At least last I read, that is why they suggest you get vaccinated anyway, especially if you had a mild case which may not have developed a lot of antibodies.


----------



## Markle (Jun 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> What really pisses me off is the number of medical professionals who refuse to get vaccinated



I think you wake up pissed but that's another topic.

If those medical professionals are relatively young and are healthy, what is the upside of their taking the vaccine?  Nothing.  What is the downside?  We have no clue.  It sounds to me like they are making sound decisions based on their own personal circumstances.

I fully realize that common sense is something the far-left believes that only they possess and therefore must make all decisions for everyone else.  HA!


----------



## DrLove (Jun 25, 2021)

I’m all in favor of letting anti-vax Karens die if that’s what they want.
Problem is, these idiots in southern and intermountain west states where only 30% have vaxed could be a problem for the rest of us.
They are literal Petri dishes for variants, some of which could get past our current vaccines and start killing responsible citizens.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 25, 2021)

OldLady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


There is more to the immune system than just antibodies.









						Innate immune system - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						Adaptive immune system - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Markle (Jun 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> I say Bullshit
> Show me any links to the left downplaying the vaccine?
> 
> The left said they didn’t trust Trump claims of cures but would trust scientists











						These Dems balked at a coronavirus vaccine under Trump. Will they change their tune now?
					

When President Trump first told the American public that a coronavirus vaccine could come this year -- at the time he said possibly before Election Day -- Democrats including Vice President-elect Kamala Harris said they would not trust Trump as to any vaccine's safety.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 25, 2021)

I know folks, that are not in the high risk group, that welcome getting sick, as every sickness makes their immune system stronger.

Life should not be about trying to avoid getting sick, it should be about making oneself more healthy to avoid getting sick in the first place.


Some feel the science behind traditional vaccines, if not too polluted with additives. . . is sound science.

. . . . the science behind mRNA tech?  Well, that is just too new.  How, and when do your cells know how to turn off production of artificial production of COVID antibodies when they are no longer needed. . . do they ever?  And if not, what is the long term affect on the body of that production?

I don't think anyone knows. . .  ??  Do they?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 25, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> I know folks, that are not in the high risk group, that welcome getting sick, as every sickness makes their immune system stronger.
> 
> Life should not be about trying to avoid getting sick, it should be about making oneself more healthy to avoid getting sick in the first place.
> 
> ...


They do not know as opposed to they have been lying from the start about so many things. So when they claim to know it is hard to believe them. 99.7% survival rate. The whole world looks like fools.


----------



## westwall (Jun 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...







No, but you ARE dumb enough to panic about a "pandemic" that 100 years from now no one will be able to prove happened.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> So when they claim to know it is hard to believe them. 99.7% survival rate. The whole world looks like fools.


Let's first debunk that claim of 99.7% survival rate.  Simple math shows that's a lie.

If there's 99.7% survival, that means 0.3% death rate.  To find the number of infections you divide deaths by the death rate and you get 200,000 people would have had to be infected, which is well over half the population.  And that certainly is not the case.









						COVID Data Tracker
					

CDC’s home for COVID-19 data. Visualizations, graphs, and data in one easy-to-use website.



					covid.cdc.gov
				




Number of cases 33.4 million

Which puts the actual survival rate at 98.2%


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

westwall said:


> No, but you ARE dumb enough to panic about a "pandemic" that 100 years from now no one will be able to prove happened.


COVID put a hole in the numbers.  From the stock market, to the US population growth, there will always be an asterisk after 2020.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > So when they claim to know it is hard to believe them. 99.7% survival rate. The whole world looks like fools.
> ...


They are not Covid deaths.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > No, but you ARE dumb enough to panic about a "pandemic" that 100 years from now no one will be able to prove happened.
> ...


An after the asterisk "DOH"


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Which puts the actual survival rate at 98.2%
> ...


Here's the number of deaths by cause from 2015 to 2020

Cancers, heart disease etc, are all roughly equal throughout that whole time span, with covid-19 adding to the number of deaths, that went from 2.8 million to 3.3 million due to COVID.









						The Leading Causes of Death in the US for 2020
					

This Viewpoint from the US National Center for Health Statistics reports a 2020 mortality estimate 17.7% higher than that of 2019, with leading causes of death comprising heart disease, cancer, and COVID-19.




					jamanetwork.com
				




Look it  up for yourself.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> COVID put a hole in the numbers.  From the stock market, to the US population growth, there will always be an asterisk after 2020.





Lastamender said:


> An after the asterisk "DOH"


* - Due to COVID-19 ((SARS-CoV-2)


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


Not interested. There is nothing about Covid that is even near the truth.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> deaths, that went from 2.8 million to 3.3 million due to COVID.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lastamender said:


> Not interested. There is nothing about Covid that is even near the truth.


One truth, is the number of total dead bodies the US produces every year.  Those are facts.  You may dispute what they died of but the numbers are simply adding up the number of death certificates issued.

And 2020 showed 500,000 excess deaths.  As compared to mortality in 2015, 2016, 2017, 2018 and 2019.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



But you MIGHT be dumb enough to not figure out why such a large percentage of MEDICAL personnel have NOT chosen to get vaccinated. I preface the following with this disclaimer.. 

ANYONE over 18 with complicated medical conditions SHOULD BE CV vaxxed... 

What THEY and I know -- that you might not.. 

1) Multiple sources early June stated that almost 1/2 of CDC personnel had STILL not been vaxxed.
2) The number of folks with NATURAL IMMUNITY is AT LEAST twice the number of REPORTED CASES. Many studies think it's more like 4 to 5 times.. That's 66 to 100 million.
3) Recent studies have shown that NATURAL immunity cant be measured by anti-body tests after 9 months, but the NATURAL response is THERE in the bone marrow where it's supposed to hang out and is strong. 
4) Vaxxing a person with the mRNA versions of vaccine when they ALREADY HAVE natural immunity HAS NEVER BEEN adequately studied, but NATURAL immunity is ALWAYS the preferred standard.. And MANY specialists see complications to responses to "close variants" as being COMPLICATED by having both conflicting immune system responses to NATURAL antibodies and the mRNA antibodies..
5) Fauci and friends never publicly contemplated FIGURING OUT who has natural immunity before getting sent to be vaccinated. They took off their "science" hats and became PUBLIC HEALTH directors.  Public health directives are EDICTS done for simplicity of message and execution..  The public cannot handle complexity in messaging and you can (for instance) KNOW the SCIENCE of "mask wearing" and IGNORE that science to make PUBLIC HEALTH decisions. Which is what the CDC and Fauci did. For instance..
6) Understand the meaning of "emergency use" authorization"..  You ARE somewhat of a guinea pig.  I'm a guinea pig -- you're a guinea pig - wouldn't you like to be a guinea pig too..  Sing along to the Dr Pepper tune.. 
7) CDC is NOW hiding the "herd immunity" calculations in the interest of the stone stupid public health edicts..  Fauci has NEVER INCLUDED THE NATURAL IMMUNITY numbers in the herd immunity calculations.. Neither does does the WHouse or Exec..  If you INCLUDE those numbers, YOU DONT NEED 75% of America vaccinated to essentially nullify the virus... WITH natural immunity numbers we are FAR BEYOND any normal benchmarks for "herd immunity" LAST month. -- when you calculate that 66 to 100 Million into the figures. 

BECAUSE these discussions NEVER go beyond poking at each other -- there's no real discussion. You got FEELINGS and opinions but never get beyond just sounding angry and confused...


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 25, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...


of course you do, Münchhausen.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> But you MIGHT be dumb enough to not figure out why such a large percentage of MEDICAL personnel have NOT chosen to get vaccinated....


Actually they rate medical personnel amongst the highest vaccinated.









						Doubtful about covid vaccine? It depends on your occupation, study shows
					

Vaccine hesitancy among working-age adults varies by occupation — and so does their reasoning for being hesitant, a study from University of Pittsburgh and Carnegie Mellon University scientists found. Scientists from the institutions analyzed results from an ongoing national covid-19 survey by...




					triblive.com
				




_Among health care workers, pharmacists had the lowest hesitancy at 8.5%, while medical assistants, emergency medical technicians and home health, nursing, psychiatric or personal-care aids had the highest hesitancy at 20.5%, they noted._


----------



## OldLady (Jun 25, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> Recent studies have shown that NATURAL immunity cant be measured by anti-body tests after 9 months, but the NATURAL response is THERE in the bone marrow where it's supposed to hang out and is strong


If it can't be measured, how do they know it's there?  Can you link me on this?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 25, 2021)

Dekster said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...



In ALmeda county Calif. they revised down BY 25%...  Because they are now using the NORMAL determination of cause parameters instead of "died WITH covid" -- the smaller number "died BY Covid"... 

Have a feeling, the majority of counties haven't gone "back to science" yet... 









						California county cuts COVID-19 death toll by 25%
					

Alameda County in California has revised its death toll from COVID down from 1,634 to 1,223, the health agency said on Friday, after concluding that some deaths were wrongly attributed.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## westwall (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > No, but you ARE dumb enough to panic about a "pandemic" that 100 years from now no one will be able to prove happened.
> ...






No, it didn't.   The CDC finally admitted that 87% claimed covid deaths are actually due to other causes.

Hell, 37,000 deaths were people in HOSPICE!  Those are people who are dead, they just haven't flipped the final switch.

In other words the vast number of claimed covid deaths are lies.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 25, 2021)

OldLady said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Recent studies have shown that NATURAL immunity cant be measured by anti-body tests after 9 months, but the NATURAL response is THERE in the bone marrow where it's supposed to hang out and is strong
> ...



I'm pretty sure you need bone marrow samples.. You don't want to be doing that on THOUSANDS of folks "just for the yucks"....  But you need to look at folks that were naturally infected MANY MONTHS prior to find the immunity signals.. 

The bone marrow is the memory bank for immunity response.. 









						Had COVID? You’ll probably make antibodies for a lifetime
					

People who recover from mild COVID-19 have bone-marrow cells that can churn out antibodies for decades, although viral variants could dampen some of the protection they offer.




					www.nature.com


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> 2) The number of folks with NATURAL IMMUNITY is AT LEAST twice the number of REPORTED CASES. Many studies think it's more like 4 to 5 times.. That's 66 to 100 million.


Those numbers don't reflect reality.  It you look at coronavirus cases, hospitalizations, deaths, etc, you find that the number has gone down proportional to the number of vaccinations.

If there were that many people with immunity from having recovered from COVID, you would have see a completely different curve.  That 140 million fully vaccinated provided the protections that the 100 million claimed natural immunity didn't put a dent into.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > But you MIGHT be dumb enough to not figure out why such a large percentage of MEDICAL personnel have NOT chosen to get vaccinated....
> ...



Sorry man -- the LARGEST NUMBER of medical personnel are in that 20.5% refusal rate.. The flack and noise about pharmacists versus nurses is just noise..  And if almost half of CDC WORKERS are refusniks -- why would that is??   I pretty sure I know the answer... Just checking to see if you can think independently...


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

westwall said:


> No, it didn't.   The CDC finally admitted that 87% claimed covid deaths are actually due to other causes.


Just like AIDS/HIV.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Those numbers don't reflect reality. It you look at coronavirus cases, hospitalizations, deaths, etc, you find that the number has gone down proportional to the number of vaccinations.



OH HELL NO... You don't understand. The 36Million figure of REPORTED cases are only those that went for testing and/or sought medical treatment. It was WELL KNOWN by the CDC and all the standards of monitoring viral outbreaks that the NUMBER of reported would ALWAYS BE less than half of the TOTAL infections.. IN FACT, early on -- the CDC used a factor of 2 in their TOTALs..  

I'm talking over the the WHOLE COURSE of this pandemonium pandemic..  Not JUST RECENTLY.. 

The number of people who HAD CVID and didn't know it or only had MINOR symptoms was 2 to 6 times HIGHER than the numbers you get on the media.  So NATURAL IMMUNITY BY ITSELF is about 1/2 the goalline for having HERD immunity without even counting the vaccinated...


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> _Among health care workers, pharmacists had the lowest hesitancy at 8.5%, while medical assistants, emergency medical technicians and home health, nursing, psychiatric or personal-care aids had the highest hesitancy at 20.5%, they noted._





flacaltenn said:


> Sorry man -- the LARGEST NUMBER of medical personnel are in that 20.5% refusal rate.. The flack and noise about pharmacists versus nurses is just noise..  And if almost half of CDC WORKERS are refusniks -- why would that is??   I pretty sure I know the answer... Just checking to see if you can think independently...


Q: And if almost half of CDC WORKERS are refusniks -- why would that is??

A: Because that's obviously wrong.

_The researchers noted that previous studies have shown vaccine hesitation decreases with increased education. Their findings fell along with that research, with higher levels of vaccine hesitancy in fields that don’t typically require advanced degrees._


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > _Among health care workers, pharmacists had the lowest hesitancy at 8.5%, while medical assistants, emergency medical technicians and home health, nursing, psychiatric or personal-care aids had the highest hesitancy at 20.5%, they noted._
> ...



You calling me a liar? Read my sigline.. Do you need a link? Or are you invested enough in independent thought to go find them?


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Those numbers don't reflect reality. It you look at coronavirus cases, hospitalizations, deaths, etc, you find that the number has gone down proportional to the number of vaccinations.





flacaltenn said:


> The number of people who HAD CVID and didn't know it or only had MINOR symptoms was 2 to 6 times HIGHER than the numbers you get on the media.  So NATURAL IMMUNITY BY ITSELF is about 1/2 the goalline for having HERD immunity without even counting the vaccinated...


As I said, based on the number of total estimated cases, using the 4-5 time asymptomatic multiplier, that means there were 100 million recovered cases.  Which didn't put a dent into the rising number of new cases, hospitalizations and deaths.

You should have seen a self limiting rise due to herd immunity taking  dropping the rate of spread, but the data clearly shows no such result.

Instead when you look at the number of vaccinations, there is a clear unmistakable impact on cases, hospitalizations and deaths.

It's like the case numbers dropped off a cliff.  And the only thing keeping them where they are is vaccine hesitancy, preventing finishing the job.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 25, 2021)

And bear in mind that MORE THAN HALF of the CDC are bureaucrats and clerical workers.  NOT medical professionals, before you start accusing me of making shit up.. They come to work for the paycheck -- NOT the glory of science.. 

Why 1/2 are unvaccinated in that demographic??  I've got a great theory...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> As I said, based on the number of total estimated cases, using the 4-5 time asymptomatic multiplier, that means there were 100 million recovered cases. Which didn't put a dent into the rising number of new cases, hospitalizations and deaths.


Youre calculator is all wumpus.. As far as the REPORTING GOES, those UNREPORTED CASES were by definition UNREPORTED, UNTALLIED, and UNCALCULATED in ANY of the actual CDC final numbers given to the press.

The only time the CDC used and INCLUDED "unreported" or #of infections that were ASYMPTOMATIC was when they were calculating and modeling FUTURES of how many cases there would be.

Put on your thinking gear...  All those big numbers of folks with natural immunity that NEVER KNEW or sought testing/treatment would NEVER SHOW in the #recovered from covid...


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> You calling me a liar? Read my sigline.. Do you need a link? Or are you invested enough in independent thought to go find them?


Fact check: Fauci didn't say half of CDC, FDA employees refused COVID-19 vaccine









						Fact check: Fauci didn't say half of CDC, FDA employees refused COVID-19 vaccine
					

Two top officials from the FDA and CDC didn't say 40% to 50% of employees are refusing to get vaccinated against COVID-19.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> I got my vaccine
> I am not dumb enough to ignore the risk of COVID when there is a vaccine available


Irrelevant. I've read enough of your drivel to ascertain that you're on the lower end of the IQ spectrum.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> Youre calculator is all wumpus.. As far as the REPORTING GOES, those UNREPORTED CASES were by definition UNREPORTED, UNTALLIED, and UNCALCULATED in ANY of the actual CDC final numbers given to the press.


Let's do a quick herd immunity calculation.  If the number of asymptomatic  was 5 and 10 times the number of reported cases.

At 5 times, that would be 50% herd immunity, which would significantly stop the rise in reported cases.  And at 10 times, it would drop the new cases to practically zero.  Which the data shows did not happen.

In contrast the rollout of the vaccine, and subsequent drop in casees shows how well the vaccine works.  It's simple cause and effect.

With herd immunity the cases continued to rise.
With the vaccine cases fell dramatically.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 25, 2021)

Here's a data point that says 40% of nursing staff remained UNVAXXED as of beginning June.. 









						CDC: Vaccination rates among nursing home workers remain low
					

The CDC has announced that while Covid-19 cases in nursing homes have dropped significantly, outbreaks of the virus still do occur in some facilities, partly because not enough workers have been vaccinated. NBC News’ Yasmin Vossoughian breaks down why workers are getting vaccinated a lower rate...




					www.nbcnews.com
				




Here's a link to the LARGE number of refusniks AT the CDC office staffs. As of 2nd week May... 









						Only Half CDC Employees Have Been Vaccinated, But Still Want YOU Vaccinated
					

During a Senate Health, Education, Labor, and Pensions Committee hearing Senator Richard Burr (R-Va.) asked the nation’s pandemic health leaders how many of their employees were vaccinated. D…



					www.wibc.com
				




_*During a Senate Health, Education, Labor, and Pensions Committee hearing Senator Richard Burr (R-Va.) asked the nation’s pandemic health leaders how many of their employees were vaccinated.*_

*Dr. Anthony Faucci said he was not certain when asked how many employees had been vaccinated, he estimated 60%. FDA official Dr. Peter Marks agreed stating he believed a little over half of his staff had been vaccinated.*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


You'll need delta boosters
I recommend you get ten to protect your grandma


Watch it if ya dare


Banned from YouTube


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Youre calculator is all wumpus.. As far as the REPORTING GOES, those UNREPORTED CASES were by definition UNREPORTED, UNTALLIED, and UNCALCULATED in ANY of the actual CDC final numbers given to the press.
> ...



What are using for herd immunity??  Fauci started the bidding at 65% in about May and UPPED that to 80% in June when the lines to vaccinated started to thin-out.. So -- after REMOVING ALL the people UNDER 18 and taking about 70% as herd immunity target and guessing that about 1/2 of the UNREPORTED with natural immunity also got vaxxed (pretty damn generous) -- what number do you get for how shots in arms are neccessary?


----------



## candycorn (Jun 25, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Hate to break it to you....

Having 5,000 non-vaccinated persons spread out over 50 square miles is bad but it's alot better than having 5,000 non-vaccinated people in one city, university, church, etc...


----------



## gipper (Jun 25, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> It's a damn shame that so many have to suffer and die, and so many families have to grieve, because they listen to voices they shouldn't be trusting.


Like government and big pharmaceutical you mean…right?  Or are you just another supporter of the corrupt establishment?


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> *Dr. Anthony Faucci said he was not certain when asked how many employees had been vaccinated, he estimated 60%. FDA official Dr. Peter Marks agreed stating he believed a little over half of his staff had been vaccinated.*


That was from may 11th, it's more than a month later.  And the numbers were just an estimate.


----------



## gipper (Jun 25, 2021)

candycorn said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


You can’t be unaware of the many deaths FROM the jab, right?  You should know better than to believe the criminals in the establishment.
_Dr. Peter McCullough – COVID Vaccines Have Already Killed 50,000 Americans. McCullough predicted that the United States is gearing up to force people into getting the injections_​_

a whistleblower inside the CMS, and we have two whistleblowers in the CDC,” the doctor revealed. “We think we have 50,000 dead Americans. Fifty thousand deaths. So we actually have more deaths due to the vaccine per day than certainly the viral illness by far. It’s basically propagandized bioterrorism by injection.”

Dr. McCullough said he’s seen people in his office with cases of portal vein thrombosis, myocarditis, and serious memory problems post-vaccination. “It’s so disconcerting,” he said.

He said he was recently viciously attacked in the media by a woman from Singapore who is linked to the Gates Foundation_.
Dr. Peter McCullough – COVID Vaccines Have Already Killed 50,000 Americans. McCullough predicted that the United States is gearing up to force people into getting the injections


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 25, 2021)

candycorn said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...



FUnny you should bring that because the SAME Urban/Rural effect is in effect for NATURAL immunity..  In dense settings, you just gonna get more folks with natural immunity that MORE THAN 1/2 of them dont even KNOW they have -- then in the burbs and yonder.. 

And the science is --- there reaches a point where pushing more vax is not really necessary unless you're helping the Pharma corps recoupe their research/development money.. 

And the fact is -- that NEITHER the CDC or the Exec Branch or WHiteHouse is INCLUDING the LARGE cohort of naturally immune people in the big push for July 4th independence from covid.. I dont know if I can fire up the grill or go to fireworks because the numbers are so screwed up ON PURPOSE by a govt that cannot if it's life dependent on it EVER publish HONEST BELIEVABLE NUMBERS.... From any agency at ANY time.,.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 25, 2021)

gipper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



What does Dr. Mcullough have his degree in?  Is it Bovine Scatology??  And why are you quoting from "survival blog"?  Are you THAT TORTURED to use the sewer to feed your brain>


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 25, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> I don't think anyone knows. . . ?? Do they?


Of course we know. mRNA is degraded by the body, i think the half-life is like 5-10 minutes.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 25, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Wow... you're incredibly dense.  Geographic location has nothing to do with natural immunity.


----------



## gipper (Jun 25, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Yes we must attack anyone who opposes the establishment.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 25, 2021)

gipper said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a damn shame that so many have to suffer and die, and so many families have to grieve, because they listen to voices they shouldn't be trusting.
> ...


Perhaps you don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## gipper (Jun 25, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Perhaps you might explain yourself or perhaps not.


----------



## gipper (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > But you MIGHT be dumb enough to not figure out why such a large percentage of MEDICAL personnel have NOT chosen to get vaccinated....
> ...


Why did you fail to state taking the vaccine is a job requirement?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The irony of the "free thinker" Leftists becoming nothing more than shills for Big Corporate Pharma companies no matter what inferior product they pump out

Including a product that is now known and proven to cause HEART INFLAMMATION in young people and teens, for pete's sake


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > But you MIGHT be dumb enough to not figure out why such a large percentage of MEDICAL personnel have NOT chosen to get vaccinated....
> ...


If they don’t they get fired.


----------



## Mindful (Jun 25, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> Are you THAT TORTURED to use the sewer to feed your brain>


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


The vaccine works
Those who are vaccinated are not getting Covid

The heart inflammation is a rare occurrence and non fatal


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2021)

westwall said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


My sister in law caught COVID in January and was hospitalized. Shortly after, she was placed on a respirator. She was on the respirator for three weeks when she caught pneumonia and died. 

According to you, her cause of death was pneumonia


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 25, 2021)

OldLady said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


We don’t know that natural immunity won’t and as seen in Israel the vaccine doesn’t either all the time. So now you’re smarter than the Cleveland Clinic? OK They literally said that it doesn’t add any protection? Meanwhile those who have had it feel way worse if they get the vaccine initially. Not to mention kids and heart issues. FDA is now putting warning labels on the vaccines.











						Israel says the Delta variant is infecting vaccinated people, representing as many as 50% of new cases. But they're less severe.
					

With a fast vaccine rollout, Israel had thought it was freed of the coronavirus. Then the Delta variant came.




					www.google.com


----------



## Dana7360 (Jun 25, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...





Here are the top 10 states with vaccinations. All of them are blue.





__





						Some States Are Vaccinating for COVID Faster Than Others, Here’s How Washington Stacks Up
					





					www.msn.com
				








Here are the bottom 10 states with vaccinations. They have 51 listed because they listed Washington DC separate. All of the bottom vaccinated states are red. Notice all of them had higher number of cases per 1 thousand people than most of the blue states.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


Then stop trying to make them mandatory or requiring vax passports.   You have no excuse.


----------



## Sinajuavi (Jun 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


Talk about silver linings...

This pandemic will end up reducing even further the pool of treasonous voters! It's all good!

Die, Trumpoids, die!!! The sooner the better, for all of us.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 25, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Doesn't surprise me one bit that most "blue" people are gullible sheep.


----------



## Sinajuavi (Jun 25, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Republicans constitute a blight on this nation.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 25, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...


Yeah, we'll see how that works out for you.


----------



## Sinajuavi (Jun 25, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


All Republicans are treasonous rats.


----------



## Sinajuavi (Jun 25, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Sinajuavi said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It's already working out great! Unvaccinated Trumpoid traitors are catching COVID, and in many cases, the Delta variant!

Wow, sometimes the news is so exhilarating! A country with fewer treasonous Trumpoids! Go COVID!!!


----------



## Sinajuavi (Jun 25, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...


What's mandatory is that if you come near me you will either be vaccinated or masked. No exceptions are allowed. This is not negotiable. It is not a request.


----------



## Sinajuavi (Jun 25, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> Is that counting the people that died after taking the vaccines?


And how many people is that? Sounds like yet another white-right ephemera.... and so of course you instantly believed it.

No, now the deaths will be mostly among white-right Republiklan traitors who refused to be vaccinated. They will die of the Delta variant, and I don't mind saying I CHEER those deaths, as they are treasonous scum who are a detriment to the country. Good riddance.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jun 25, 2021)

OldLady said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


What makes you think that having Covid 19 (the original) doesn't offer immunity from new variants?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 25, 2021)

DrLove said:


> I’m all in favor of letting anti-vax Karens die if that’s what they want.
> Problem is, these idiots in southern and intermountain west states where only 30% have vaxed could be a problem for the rest of us.
> They are literal Petri dishes for variants, some of which could get past our current vaccines and start killing responsible citizens.



Leftists are such wonderful people, aren't they?

This sentiment is all over everywhere. Let 'em die. Yep.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 25, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > I’m all in favor of letting anti-vax Karens die if that’s what they want.
> ...


I believe in freedom of choice. If dying is what somebody wants to do, have at it. But when their bad decisions affect the health of others, gotta draw the line.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 25, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Georgia is blue.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 25, 2021)

DrLove said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



You don't get to "draw lines" for any of us.

Put that in your pipe and smoke it on up.


----------



## Dekster (Jun 25, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



ours were because they had attributed some of the deaths to the city that should have been attributed to the county in other places instead, so as the city went down a couple, the county went up a couple.  The Virginia health department runs a pretty tight ship


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Actually they rate medical personnel amongst the highest vaccinated.





gipper said:


> Why did you fail to state taking the vaccine is a job requirement?





Indeependent said:


> If they don’t they get fired.


It's almost ironic, since the states where people are most likely to get vaccinated can not make it a job requirement.
While those states where people are least likely to get vaccinated can be a requirement of employment.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 25, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


So it is your right to make others sick (even the vaccinated) and possibly kill them with a variant?

NO. So please put that in ya own pipe & smoke it on up!


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 25, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


This is why we can’t have nice things.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

DrLove said:


> So it is your right to make others sick (even the vaccinated) and possibly kill them with a variant?
> 
> NO. So please put that in ya own pipe & smoke it on up!


This is why the US is 27th in math and science.  We have too many people who  don't understand either. 
The danger of the unvaccinated is that  they will serve as a petri dish to the creation of more dangerous and deadly mutations.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> The danger of the unvaccinated is that  they will serve as a petri dish to the creation of more dangerous and deadly mutations.





colfax_m said:


> This is why we can’t have nice things.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > So it is your right to make others sick (even the vaccinated) and possibly kill them with a variant?
> ...


I don’t get it, especially those with kids. Their children can’t go to school, summer camp, etc without vaccination records for the basics - measles, polio, etc etc and those diseases have been nearly eradicated. How is this any different, except that the chances of getting the COVIDS is 100 times greater?


----------



## westwall (Jun 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...








Sad for her.  Why is it that CDC isn't at full vaccination?  You would think that if it were so important they would be at 100%.

They aren't even close.

Why?

It's not like they can't get it.


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 25, 2021)

westwall said:


> Why is it that CDC isn't at full vaccination? You would think that if it were so important they would be at 100%.


Source?


----------



## dudmuck (Jun 25, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

DrLove said:


> I don’t get it, especially those with kids. Their children can’t go to school, summer camp, etc without vaccination records for the basics - measles, polio, etc etc and those diseases have been nearly eradicated. How is this any different, except that the chances of getting the COVIDS is 100 times greater?


And the reason they have been nearly eradicated (especially in the US) is because of near universal vaccination.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 25, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Right. Liberals are more likely to get the vaccine. That’s all I was showing. This guy gets it.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

westwall said:


> Why is it that CDC isn't at full vaccination?  You would think that if it were so important they would be at 100%.
> 
> They aren't even close.



Actually that estimate is purely anecdotal as explained by the NIH/CDC.  It could easily be off by +/- 50%, since it wasn't even based on statistics.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that CDC isn't at full vaccination? You would think that if it were so important they would be at 100%.
> ...


It was from a pure guess, by NIH/CDC.   It was a hunch.  They never asked any of their employees their vaccination status.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

Feds could be rewarded for getting the COVID vaccine
					

A major federal health insurer is offering members $50 for proof of vaccination against COVID-19.




					www.federaltimes.com
				




_Vaccination rates across the federal government are difficult to come by..._


----------



## westwall (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that CDC isn't at full vaccination?  You would think that if it were so important they would be at 100%.
> ...







And yet the facts are the most educated, most expert in disease are not at 100%

So, your attempted deflection and diversion aside, why is the CDC not at 100%


----------



## EvMetro (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> It was from a pure guess, by NIH/CDC


They don't have pure guesses, they only have politically motivated guesses


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

westwall said:


> And yet the facts are the most educated, most expert in disease are not at 100%
> 
> So, your attempted deflection and diversion aside, why is the CDC not at 100%


Within the margin of error of the data source, the CDC might be at 99.7%  and your statement would still hold.

Arguing something is not at 100% can be said of just about everything.


----------



## gipper (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Actually they rate medical personnel amongst the highest vaccinated.
> ...


Got any proof of that?


----------



## westwall (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > And yet the facts are the most educated, most expert in disease are not at 100%
> ...







And you can't even provide evidence that they are at 50%.

Why is that?


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> It's almost ironic, since the states where people are most likely to get vaccinated can not make it a job requirement.
> While those states where people are least likely to get vaccinated can be a requirement of employment.





gipper said:


> Got any proof of that?











						Mandatory Vaccination Policy Lawsuit Update: Nurses Take a Shot Against Hospital, But Judge Jabs Back
					

Many workplace leaders have been wondering, “Can we require employees to get the COVID-19 vaccine as a condition of employment?” According to a recent Ogletree Deakins benchmarking su




					www.natlawreview.com
				




In April 2021, a Texas hospital system announced to its 26,000 employees that they all needed to receive a COVID-19 vaccine as a condition of staying employed. The hospital gave employees only a couple of narrow exemptions—based on a medical condition or a sincerely held religious belief, which the hospital granted when appropriate. More than 100 nurses and other healthcare employees filed suit against their employer, Houston Methodist Hospital and Houston Methodist The Woodlands Hospital, under Texas common law, claiming that it is unlawful for Houston Methodist to require the vaccine.

On June 12, 2021, after denying the employees’ request for a temporary restraining order—and a mere four days after Houston Methodist moved to dismiss the claims—U.S. District Judge Lynn N. Hughes inoculated employers from such challenges (at least in Texas) by kicking the lawsuit out of court because “Texas law only protects employees from being terminated for refusing to commit an act carrying criminal penalties to the worker … [and r]eceiving a COVID-19 vaccination is not an illegal act, and it carries no criminal penalties.”


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

westwall said:


> And you can't even provide evidence that they are at 50%.
> 
> Why is that?


There is just as much evidence the CDC is at 100% vaccination, as there is that they're at 60%, or 40% or even at 0.01%

There have collected no data, and are using pure anecdotal information to form an opinion.  As they are busy with much bigger matters.


----------



## westwall (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > It's almost ironic, since the states where people are most likely to get vaccinated can not make it a job requirement.
> ...







Sooooo, riddle me this batman....why are medical professionals so reluctant to get vaccinated?

Why must they be COMPELLED to get vaccinated.

I am seeing a severe logic fail in your arguments.


----------



## westwall (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > And you can't even provide evidence that they are at 50%.
> ...






There is no evidence that they are at 50%


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 25, 2021)

westwall said:


> Sooooo, riddle me this batman....why are medical professionals so reluctant to get vaccinated?


The higher the level of medical education, the more likely they are to be vaccinated.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

westwall said:


> Sooooo, riddle me this batman....why are medical professionals so reluctant to get vaccinated?
> 
> Why must they be COMPELLED to get vaccinated.
> 
> I am seeing a severe logic fail in your arguments.


You notice those medical personnel were in Texas, a red state, so their position is consistent with that of the others in the state.

That is not true in other states where the medical personnel lead in vaccination status.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

westwall said:


> There is no evidence that they are at 50%


There is no evidence they are not at 100%

Check mate.


----------



## westwall (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > There is no evidence that they are at 50%
> ...





If they can't prove they are at 50%, there is NO possible way they can be at or near 100%.  Game, Set, Match.


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 25, 2021)

Eveyone should be forced to wear motorcycle helmets.


----------



## Markle (Jun 25, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> What's mandatory is that if you come near me you will either be vaccinated or masked. No exceptions are allowed. This is not negotiable. It is not a request.



If you're vaccinated, why does it matter if anyone else is or not?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2021)

Lesh said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...



  LOL....
  The numbers vary depending on who you want to believe.
They go from 3.9 million to 6.9 million total deaths world wide.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

westwall said:


> There is no evidence that they are at 50%





meaner gene said:


> There is no evidence they are not at 100%
> 
> Check mate.






westwall said:


> If they can't prove they are at 50%, there is NO possible way they can be at or near 100%.  Game, Set, Match.


Did you fail logic?  If they don't have any data on what the number is, there is no way to conclude what the number isn't.


----------



## Markle (Jun 25, 2021)

DrLove said:


> I believe in freedom of choice. If dying is what somebody wants to do, have at it. But when their bad decisions affect the health of others, gotta draw the line.



If the "others" have taken the vaccine or have had COVID-19, what difference does it make if others have or not?


----------



## Markle (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> The danger of the unvaccinated is that they will serve as a petri dish to the creation of more dangerous and deadly mutations.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jun 25, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Sooooo, riddle me this batman....why are medical professionals so reluctant to get vaccinated?
> ...


And yet we have massive sexual disease pandemics that you deny. All that education.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 25, 2021)

Markle said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > I believe in freedom of choice. If dying is what somebody wants to do, have at it. But when their bad decisions affect the health of others, gotta draw the line.
> ...



Idiot Alert right here ^


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2021)

Markle said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > I believe in freedom of choice. If dying is what somebody wants to do, have at it. But when their bad decisions affect the health of others, gotta draw the line.
> ...


Covid needs live human hosts to stay alive, spread and mutate

The unvaccinated provide those hosts


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

Markle said:


> If the "others" have taken the vaccine or have had COVID-19, what difference does it make if others have or not?


That is actually a better argument for the legalization of gay marriage.  

The difference in this case is that the petri dish of unvaccinated people spawn mutations that could be immune to the vaccinations.  We see this all the time with the seasonal flu and common cold.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> The danger of the unvaccinated is that they will serve as a petri dish to the creation of more dangerous and deadly mutations.





Markle said:


>


Try 4.5 billion years of evolution.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Covid needs live human hosts to stay alive, spread and mutate
> 
> The unvaccinated provide those hosts


Just look what happened when we denied smallpox those hosts.


----------



## Markle (Jun 25, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


As always, you've got nothing.


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 25, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> And yet we have massive sexual disease pandemics that you deny. All that education.


What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > And yet we have massive sexual disease pandemics that you deny. All that education.
> ...


Sexual diseases in the US totaled less than 0.8% of the number of cases in the COVID pandemic.  And if you factor in the claim that any times that number of cases existed from asymptomatic people, that drops to under 0.1%.

Why is he worrying about the 0.1% while ignoring the 99.9%


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 25, 2021)

DrLove said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



If you believe it is my obligation to inject myself with a medication I do not want to keep others well, then when I need a kidney transplant, give me yours.

This is not difficult.


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 25, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


You think being vaccinated is equivalent to major surgery?


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> If you believe it is my obligation to inject myself with a medication I do not want to keep others well, then when I need a kidney transplant, give me yours.
> 
> This is not difficult.





colfax_m said:


> You think being vaccinated is equivalent to major surgery?


Actually what is being asked is to either get the vaccination, or continue to wear the masks, socially distance, and wash his hands frequently.


----------



## westwall (Jun 25, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...







As usual, you post lies.  California is at the bottom of the educational pile.  Using wallethub for your stats is just retarded, dude.

California ranked as the least educated state in the country​








						California ranked as the least educated state in the country -
					

A new report is out showing the least educated state in the country, and the “winner” may surprise you. According to new data from the Census Bureau, California is the least educated state in America. It ranked number one for the percentage of those over 25-years-old who have never completed...




					www.kusi.com


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Actually what is being asked is to either get the vaccination, or continue to wear the masks, socially distance, and wash his hands frequently.


How dare you!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


interesting nearly doesn't mean all unvaccinated. So you're saying vaccinated people are also dying from Covid19?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > If you believe it is my obligation to inject myself with a medication I do not want to keep others well, then when I need a kidney transplant, give me yours.
> ...


how about niether


----------



## dudmuck (Jun 25, 2021)

westwall said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


there is more to education than completing 9th grade or graduating from high school.  Its the total score:









						Most & Least Educated States in America
					






					wallethub.com
				




california is 26th.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 25, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



For some people it is worse. You're rolling the dice. But the philosophy is certainly the same. Do you REALLY want to implement a society where it is compulsory to submit to a medical intervention in order to protect the health of others?


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 25, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> For some people it is worse. You're rolling the dice. But the philosophy is certainly the same. Do you REALLY want to implement a society where it is compulsory to submit to a medical intervention in order to protect the health of others?


Good question. The answer is not necessarily black and white. I’m not in favor of forcing anyone to get vaccinated, but the government can quarantine people with infectious diseases against their will.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> interesting nearly doesn't mean all unvaccinated. So you're saying vaccinated people are also dying from Covid19?


Actually the CDC is saying none of the vaccinated are dying from COVID19, since they state that the vaccines are so far 100% effective in preventing serious complications or death.









						Comparing the COVID-19 Vaccines: How Are They Different?
					

Keeping up with COVID-19 vaccines can be a daunting task. To help people keep up, Yale Medicine mapped out a comparison of the five most prominent ones.




					www.yalemedicine.org
				



In clinical trials, the vaccine was 100% effective at preventing severe disease.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.


Oh, man, I'm so sorry!

When I nominated you, I really  didn't think the selection committee would take it that seriously!


----------



## Markle (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > The danger of the unvaccinated is that they will serve as a petri dish to the creation of more dangerous and deadly mutations.
> ...



No surprise, once again you've got nothing.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> For some people it is worse. You're rolling the dice. But the philosophy is certainly the same. Do you REALLY want to implement a society where it is compulsory to submit to a medical intervention in order to protect the health of others?


The US supreme court, post the turn of the century smallpox pandemic, has consistently ruled that nobody of sound mind, can be forced to undergo any kind of medical procedure, or take any kind of medication without informed consent.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Try 4.5 billion years of evolution.





Markle said:


> No surprise, once again you've got nothing.  Keep up the good work!


All I have is 4.5 billion years of evolutionary history that viruses mutate.
Or you could take the seasonal flu, and common cold as more recent proofs.

National Center for Biotechnology Information › articles › PMC5355621


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 25, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


It's called having smaller populations.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...


When I got my vaccine, they said it was 95 percent effective. It  is obviously much better than that

How effective is not getting the vaccine?


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## Markle (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Covid needs live human hosts to stay alive, spread and mutate
> ...


and COVID-19 will be around forever.

Bring smallpox into the discussion is nothing but a strawman argument.

The fatality rate of smallpox is THIRTY TIMES that of COVID-19.

To date, we have had about 33.5 MILLION confirmed cases of COVID-19.  That means that if COVID-19 were deadly as smallpox, we'd have had 10.5 MILLION fatalities by now.  Also, unlike COVID-19 affected ALL AGES.  Yeah, that would make a major difference in whether people wanted to take an experimental vaccine or not.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Show me a FDA approved vaccine.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 25, 2021)

NYS...
My across the street neighbor is a physician's assistance who was just fired because he wouldn't get the shot.


----------



## Markle (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Try 4.5 billion years of evolution.
> ...


Who said that a virus does not mutate and what difference does it make?  Your point being?


----------



## westwall (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Try 4.5 billion years of evolution.
> ...







So you resort to an argument that no one has made.  We all KNOW that viruses mutate.  We also know that the more the virus mutates, in general, the less lethal it becomes.  So once again, you are arguing something that is accepted, and well known.  The seasonal flu is more deadly than COVID.  ALL metrics supports this observation.  So, yet again, why is the CDC not at even 50% vax rate?


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Just look what happened when we denied smallpox those hosts.





Markle said:


> and COVID-19 will be around forever.
> 
> Bring smallpox into the discussion is nothing but a strawman argument.



1. Smallpox: The U.S. announced smallpox eradicated in 1972. Less than a decade later, it became the first and only disease eliminated worldwide.

2. Polio: A polio vaccine was unveiled in 1955, and the disease was declared eliminated by 1979.

Other diseases have been eliminated from the American continents, but still exist in third world countries.

So it is possible to completely eliminate COVID-19 within years, not decades.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> We have had enough deaths in this country
> 
> It is a shame we have to still deal with COVID deaths when a vaccine is readily available





theHawk said:


> Show me a FDA approved vaccine.


The FDA has approved three vaccines, pfizer, modena, and johnson and johnson, for emergency use.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Just look what happened when we denied smallpox those hosts.
> ...


* but still exist in third world countries*

Which is why Liberals endorse Open Borders.
Thanks for being an idiot.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

Markle said:


> Who said that a virus does not mutate and what difference does it make?  Your point being?


viruses mutate in order to gain an evolutionary advantage.  Which in human communicable diseases means they become more contagious and or more deadly.

Letting COVID-19 continue to spread uncontrolled from human to human means additional opportunity to mutate.  Like the delta mutation, and almost a dozen more.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

westwall said:


> So you resort to an argument that no one has made.  We all KNOW that viruses mutate.  We also know that the more the virus mutates, in general, the less lethal it becomes.



Actually this is where Darwin's theory of evolution comes into play.  That those viruses that mutate into less communicable strains, or less reproductive strains die out.  While those that are more communicable, or that reproduce at higher rates become the dominant strain.

A strain that better evades the human immunity response, quickly becomes the dominant variety, as we've seen with the delta variant.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

westwall said:


> So, yet again, why is the CDC not at even 50% vax rate?


The only one who would know that is the head of the CDC, and this was her answer:

_Walensky told the Senate Health, Education, Labor, and Pensions Committee that CDC employees have the option to submit their vaccination status. However, because it is not required by the federal government, the exact percentage is unknown, she said._


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Other diseases have been eliminated from the American continents, but still exist in third world countries.
> 
> So it is possible to completely eliminate COVID-19 within years, not decades.





Indeependent said:


> * but still exist in third world countries*
> 
> Which is why Liberals endorse Open Borders.
> Thanks for being an idiot.


Actually you make the case for why Biden is donating vaccine to third world nations, which like was done with polio and smallpox, can eliminate it from the worlds population.  

And as we've seen with measles, people refusing to get vaccinated is what allows it to continue to exist.  And as you pointed out, open borders (as in entry without quarantine) allows continued spread.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Other diseases have been eliminated from the American continents, but still exist in third world countries.
> ...


The Liberal notion is that nations that have had 1,000 years to develop into 1st world nations consist of Dark People who are too stupid to develop.
Since almost all of these nations are more interested in internal strife than being civilized, let them die.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> The Liberal notion is that nations that have had 1,000 years to develop into 1st world nations consist of Dark People who are too stupid to develop.


Actually some of those 3rd world countries, used to be 1st world countries, before others subjugated them into their current status.


----------



## Lesh (Jun 25, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> NYS...
> My across the street neighbor is a physician's assistance who was just fired because he wouldn't get the shot.


Oh well. Stupid is as stupid does


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> NYS...
> My across the street neighbor is a physician's assistance who was just fired because he wouldn't get the shot.





Lesh said:


> Oh well. Stupid is as stupid does


There must be more to it than just that.  It might also consist of telling the doctor where he could put the shot.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


but people still died even after that took the shit?


----------



## Dadoalex (Jun 25, 2021)

White 6 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...


Wonder if Vegas is offering an over/under on Trumpinistas offing themselves via Covid?


----------



## Dadoalex (Jun 25, 2021)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...


So you acknoeldge this "own the libs" thing is going too kill your fellows and rather than try to change the outcome you're faulting others for laughing at the stupid?

BWAHAHAHAHAHO


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> How effective is not getting the vaccine?





bigrebnc1775 said:


> but people still died even after that took the shit?


Actually those cases are actual examples of people dying "with" covid being counted.  









						CDC reports rare breakthrough COVID cases among fully vaccinated
					

The number of breakthrough cases represents (.01%) of the 101 million people who were fully vaccinated on April 30.




					ctmirror.org
				




_ Among those who were hospitalized, 29% were asymptomatic or were hospitalized for reasons that had nothing to do with COVID-19. Of the fatalities, 18% died of unrelated causes._


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > How effective is not getting the vaccine?
> ...


so is that why the covid death count was high? People just dying by other causes was recorded as a covid death?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 25, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Can you post a translation for English speaking people


----------



## westwall (Jun 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > The Liberal notion is that nations that have had 1,000 years to develop into 1st world nations consist of Dark People who are too stupid to develop.
> ...







Kind of like how democrat run cities are turning into third world shitholes here.  Funny how wherever leftism takes root, the shit follows.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


ummm. yes

But guess what?
Now almost everyone who has died is not vaccinated

Did you get yours


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2021)

westwall said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Red States are doing worse

Major Cities may have sections that are shit holes
But entire Red States are shitholes
Want me to name some?


----------



## westwall (Jun 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...







Sure.  Be specific.  Tell us states where, like San Francisco, all you can smell is human shit when you get there.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2021)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Have you ever actually visited SF?
Seems you only listen to Conservative propaganda

It is Red States that smell like shit
They have limited sanitation and ecological standards


----------



## Dadoalex (Jun 25, 2021)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


I could but what good would it do you?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 25, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Dadoalex said:
> ...



I and others could try to understand what you were trying to post?


----------



## DrLove (Jun 25, 2021)

westwall said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...



Seasonal flu is more deadly than COVID? That’s idiotic. Flu kills an average of 35k per yer. COVID March to March minimally 550k.

Are you drunk, high, or both?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 25, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


Good think I am not one.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 25, 2021)

I hope I kill 400,000 people by refusing to vax. 

FUCKING DIE, BITCHES!!!


----------



## DrLove (Jun 25, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



You compare a painless poke in the arm to me giving up a kidney? I will now refer to you as “Drama Karen”  

Stay away from me and keep your damn droplets to yourself Drama Karen.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 25, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> It's a damn shame that so many have to suffer and die, and so many families have to grieve, because they listen to voices they shouldn't be trusting.


"shame"   I'm all torn up about it.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 25, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I hope I kill 400,000 people by refusing to vax.
> 
> FUCKING DIE, BITCHES!!!


Because you're selfish and entitled. Nice troll, tho.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 25, 2021)

DrLove said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...



No, seasonal flu kills about 50k PER MONTH, while covid-19 only kills about 30k PER MONTH.
If left alone, both last less than 2 months.
The fact covid-19 has been deliberately kept from dying out and kept alive for a year and a half, is the fault of "flattening the curve", and has nothing to do with the lethality of infectiousness of the virus.  Covid-19 is very low in lethality, about .02%, and its infectiousness, R0=2, which is very low.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 25, 2021)

DrLove said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Wrong.
Not only have 3000 died from the vaccine, but all vaccine have the potential for increasing allergic or other immune system over reactions. 
This is VERY significant with covid-19 since it is the over reaction of the immune system that has killed every covid-19 victim.
The virus itself has never killed anyone.

Besides, if you have faith in the vaccine, then what do you care?


----------



## DrLove (Jun 25, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Link to 3000 dying from the vaccine please. Not buying your drivel. 
As for why do I care, we’ve covered that about a billion times.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 25, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Now you’re just making shit up Dr Rigby. Of those who’ve tested positive for the COVIDS about 2% have died and no, seasonal flu has NEVER killed 30k per month. That’s an annual average. Stop posting nonsense.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


Why are you complaining? I'm sure you would celebrate my death.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 25, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Actually it's up to about 5800 now. Kills a younger man's heart. You loons have actual blood on your hands after this one. You denied actual science,  just because you hated of Trump.  It cost thousands of lives and your party is the direct cause.


----------



## westwall (Jun 26, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...








Of course.   Many times.  I was just there last weekend to visit friends in the Haight.  Other than pelousi-ville, the Haight is the only region that doesn't smell like shit.  It smells like a Marijuana den.  The smell is pervasive.

Better than poo, but not by much.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



That painless poke in the arm is giving people myocarditis. So now who's the drama Karen?


----------



## DrLove (Jun 26, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Yes, we get it that when 300 million doses have been given administered and some of those people would have died anyway soon after. I need a link to cases of direct causation. 

Stop pulling numbers outta yer butt


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jun 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


New strains of flu kill far far more each year...after the herd gets thinned out and herd immunity is built in the remaining herd then virus's like the flu and likely Covid reduce to lower average kill numbers.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 26, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



LoL NotSoSweetSue - Your chances of dying from COVID are at least 1000 times greater than a dying or having a serious complication from one of these vaccines. 

I play the odds - You keep playing dumb


----------



## DrLove (Jun 26, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Stop lying please. The COVIDS are FAR more transmissible and at least 15 times deadlier than the flu.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 26, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Do you have children? Did you have to vax them to attend public school or go to summer camp?? Compulsory vaccinations have been around to protect the health of others for decades.


----------



## westwall (Jun 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...







Talk about being a stupid cultist.

Those numbers were proven false months ago.

You must be an anti science religious nutjob.  Only one of those could be so uninformed.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 26, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> Is that counting the people that died after taking the vaccines?


How many have died?


----------



## DrLove (Jun 26, 2021)

westwall said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



So who proved them false - MrPillow?


----------



## DrLove (Jun 26, 2021)

Hutch Starskey said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Is that counting the people that died after taking the vaccines?
> ...



As a direct result of the vaccine? Couple dozen tops. These buttholes are counting people who would have died anyway.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


That’s my point. I was curious as to what the poster meant. Some have died from COVID despite being fully vaccinated but those cases usually are a result of comorbidities like advanced age or cancer treatments. Some underlying condition that diminishes the effectiveness of the vaccine like the use of immunosuppressive therapies. Those are exceptions and not the rule.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 26, 2021)

Hutch Starskey said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



We learned a long time ago that these people are not honest brokers.


----------



## westwall (Jun 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...






No, the CDC, dumbshit.


----------



## westwall (Jun 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...






Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## Markle (Jun 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



As for playing the odds, that's fine.  Wouldn't it be helpful to you if you were playing the odds with ALL the information available?

Do you agree that the age and health of the subject of critical importance in making the decision?

The vaccine is still experimental, we have no clue as to any long-term side effects.  At the same time, we do know already that there are short-term side effects for younger subjects getting the vaccine.

Does it not make sense that if you are under say 50 and in good health to at least wait until we have more long-term results?  Playing the odds, your chances of dying from the virus are extremely small.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 26, 2021)

Markle said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Yes, we have seen your "information" and we have seen your "research".
It is all bullshit ...
Poor Marky Markle - You remain ginormously ignorant


----------



## westwall (Jun 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...








Your siggie is so appropriate for you.  Describes you to a T.  The fact is if there was no problem with the research that your pals the wuhan lab was providing, there would be no need to PREVENT open discussion.

That's where your hero Voltaire applies.  

YOU are the architect of those atrocities.

Moron.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 26, 2021)

westwall said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



WestFail - Ignoramus #UmpTeen at USMB


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 26, 2021)

List them.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 27, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


Exactly as expected. The greatest benefit of the vaccines for individuals is that they prevent serious illness.


----------



## Dana7360 (Jun 27, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I drove through red states in April. 

The air in Oklahoma and Texas caused me to get a sinus infection which caused an ear infection. The air in the oil production areas of Oklahoma cause me to literally vomit.

I lived in So Ca in the 80s and I go to California and SF several times a year. 

I have never gotten a sinus or ear infection or vomited because of the air in California. 

The first time I ever heard of and experienced an ozone alert was in Texas.

I never experienced an ozone alert in California.

Yes, California has it's problems but California is a paradise compared to some red states in our nation.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 27, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> I drove through red states in April.
> 
> The air in Oklahoma and Texas caused me to get a sinus infection which caused an ear infection. The air in the oil production areas of Oklahoma cause me to literally vomit.
> 
> ...



I think I mentioned that when on a road trip from Central Oregon Coast to Boise via Sunriver and central/ rural Oregon I went through a ton of tiny farming towns and witnessed THREE Trump parades 3 weeks after the election was over. 

They consisted of 3-10 beat up pickups filled with armed kooks flying ginormous American and Rump flags. While I wanted to open my window and scream "TRUMP LOST YOU IDIOTS!!" my more sensible angels stopped me.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 28, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Back in the captain clorox days, it was "one death is too many"
Crazy how that works


----------



## JoeBlow (Jun 28, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


"An Associated Press analysis" + "CDC itself has not estimated what percentage of hospitalizations and deaths are in fully vaccinated people, citing limitations in the data." = Complete Bullshit.


----------



## justoffal (Jun 28, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


After researching the stats it is quite interesting that the CDC does not actually stand behind them......WHY?  Because the Data was not collected officially in an empirical manner which means it is heavily subject to inaccuracy and false interpretation...  the CDC simply says  " Issues with the Data " was their reason for not verifying the claims made by AP staff writers who normally cover celebrity faux pas..... Now AP has lots of technical writers on their staff...why didn't one of them do the article?  I'll tell you why.... a good investigative journalist knows something about Data collection that's why.

JO


----------



## DrLove (Jun 28, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Captain Clorox?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 28, 2021)

justoffal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...


But that wouldnt mean we cant recognize such a stark trend. Man, you guys will try any cheap trick when reality doesn't align with the partisan marching orders.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 28, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...


no, such a stark trend is still probably true.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jun 28, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


"probably" isn't what they claimed "Nearly all COVID-19 deaths in the U.S. now are in people who weren’t vaccinated".


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 28, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


Which is what appears to be the case. When they nail down the stats, it wont be so far off as to suddenly become 50%. 


What would be very odd is if nearly all deaths WEREN'T among unvaccinated people, given the fact that the vaccines prevent serious illness. So this pushback is very odd and not rational.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jun 28, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Not serious journalism. Everyone's a quack these days.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 28, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mr Joe said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Except that ignored not only the 3000 deaths from the vaccinations, but also the potential for millions more future deaths from additional allergic reactions the vaccines could cause.
Remember that the virus killed no one.
All the deaths are from an over response from the immune system.
And the vaccines hype up the immune system even more, thus bound to increase future immune system over responses.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


I know…

All news is fake news
All science is fake science
All you can have faith in is your alternative facts


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 28, 2021)

Mr Joe said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Joe said:
> ...


Did you use a quote from the article to complain the article left out the information in the quote from the article?

Anyhoo, yes, obviously, nearly all the deaths going forward will be unvaccinated people.


----------



## colfax_m (Jun 28, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Remember that the virus killed no one.
> All the deaths are from an over response from the immune system.


In that case the vaccine kills no one either given that all the deaths are from an overresponse form the immune system.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 5, 2021)

gipper said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You can lie with statistics.. There's a book by that title on my bookshelf.. You can also lie by POSING as a journalist and just write the outcome THAT YOU WANT rather than the who-what-when-where-why that Journalist schools USED TO TEACH.. 

When a cesspool of conspiracy rattled "establishment is the enemy" mole rats at "survival blog" SAY that 50,000 Americans have died because they got Covid Vaxxed -- How come ONLY THEY know this "fact"??? 

There are about 3500 REPORTED deaths following Covid vax officially..  But, that NUMBER LIES unless you qualify it with the fact that it's a RAW NUMBER where no investigation has been done to find a LINK to vaccine for those deaths. And considering we were up to 1.5 or 2,0 million shots a day back when that article was written -- 3500 deaths -- regardless of age group would be less than the EXPECTED number of deaths within 2 weeks of a covid vax.. 

Now the myocarditis and "covid fog or memory loss" is a REAL THING for folks who have HAD COVID...  And more than 1/2 of America that HAD covid -- DID NOT EVEN KNOW THEY HAD IT.. 

So MANY of the vaccinated are "covid immune" and those side effects COULD BE more likely from HAVING COVID 19 than the vaccine itself.. 

Our "leaders" did not REQUIRE a Covid antibody test PRIOR to getting shot up..  THAT -- may come back to haunt us in the future.. Because, this whole circus was more about Public Health administration and COMPLIANCE and meeting goals -- then it ever was "about the science" or the medicine..


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 5, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > So it is your right to make others sick (even the vaccinated) and possibly kill them with a variant?
> ...



I've given up the woke science and math and just HOPE that Common Sense doesn't get bred out or brainwashed out..

The "unvaccinated" can't make ANYONE that has been vaccinated seriously ill.. Variant or not while the vaccines still protect against serious illness or death.. Dr Love doesn't need science or math to KNOW that.. Just common sense. 

We STILL NEED to protect folks that MEDICALLY cannot take the vaccines.. These are the organ transplant or chemo patients, ex cetera. But they are living in a bubble anyways because there's dozens of exposures that COULD kill them..

One aspect of herd immunity is that the DEVELOPMENT of variants still bubbles around in that cohort of vax rejects. *But there is a FUNDAMENTAL TENET of virology that states that late stage epidemic viral variants get MORE transmissible -- but LESS deadly.*. And despite what babbling Gramps Biden says about the "delta" being MORE deadly -- it's not.. The outcomes for the UN-immune are less costly than with the original strains..

That's where the SCIENCE part gets useful...

Forgot the name for this tenet -- but I can look it up..


----------



## Peace (Jul 5, 2021)

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Five years from now...." If you received the COVID vaccine you maybe entitled to compensation".... flooding the airwaves non stop
> ...



Well it is possible that the vaccine could kill people down the road or cause health complications that we have yet to discover.

Also no one know how effective the vaccine will be or how long it will last, so before all of you start cheering let wait and see what happens and I have been vaccinated…


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 5, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Remember that the virus killed no one.
> ...



But since the people giving the vaccine knew about the potential for immune system over reaction, then those who designed and promoted the vaccine are responsible for the vaccine deaths, because they should have tested better and known.

My point was that instead of going the vaccine route, it likely would have saved more lives to just improve the treatment of those with covid-19 with immuno suppressants, instead of the riskier vaccine.
Its not like covid-19 is endemic to humans.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 5, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Exactly.
I have also been vaccinated, but it is the least tested vaccine in history, with many well documented problems, as well as unknowns.
Since covid is not endemic to humans, it is very questionable as to whether or not there were better strategies.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jul 5, 2021)

DrLove no...they are just new.   As their newness wears off, nature takes it course and the virus weakens while its intended victims us become more resistant to the virus.    Same shit happens with other virus s like the flu.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jul 5, 2021)

DrLove Actually quit a few have died while receiving the vaccine doses----those that die aren't listed as vaccine deaths but Covid deaths.     Seen it happen a couple of weeks ago, a employee (not the first) was getting the vaccines and died a couple of days later.    To hide the vaccine as being the likely cause--they are trying to say that he must have had gotten the virus before the vaccine and no one knew and that is what had to have kill him.   Not the first person we know to have gone out getting the vaccine btw.............think the vaccine triggers covid infections or atleast the symptoms that the virus causes and it is killing people via mainly their circulartory system before they officially listed as vaccinated.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


I hate to see people dying due to their stupidity but this is nothing new in epidemics. For over a hundred years, the primary obstacle in ending an epidemic has not been the bacteria or virus that causes the disease but the public who refuse to take preventive measures or treatments.  The major reasons for this are:


Lack of access, real or perceived​
Not being seen as a threat​
Fear of Side effects of vaccines or treatment​
Lack of trust in the preventive measure or treatments​
Lack of trust in institutions such as goverment agencies and private companies​
A variety of conspiracy theories​
The most educational countries general attain compliance between 60% and 80% of population usually within a few years.  However the least educated countries which are typically in Africa and South America, this level of compliance can take many years and in some cases are never reached.  Taking literary license of the  biblical verse; "You will always have the stupid with you"​


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jul 5, 2021)

Flopper HAND WASHING----it takes a lot of effort to get people to understand the power of HANDWASHING to fight virus's.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 5, 2021)

flacaltenn said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



{...
*By Ed Feil, University of Bath and Christian Yates, University of Bath*

A recent modelling study painted a reassuring picture of a post-pandemic future in which SARS-CoV-2 transitions, over "a few years to a few decades", from dangerous pathogen to just another common-cold coronavirus. This predicted loss of virulence, the authors stress, is based on a specific idiosyncrasy of the virus, namely that it rarely causes serious disease in children.

Still, many experts agreed that we should not be in the least surprised by the authors' conclusion, as all viruses "become more transmissible and less pathogenic over time". After all, the seductive logic goes, from an evolutionary perspective it makes no sense for a pathogen to harm the host on which it depends for its survival. According to this reasoning, virulence is little more than a temporary evolutionary imbalance.
...}


----------



## Flopper (Jul 5, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Flopper HAND WASHING----it takes a lot of effort to get people to understand the power of HANDWASHING to fight virus's.


Hand washing is a general preventive measure for all communicable diseases.  It's effectiveness depends on the disease.  For those that are spread primarily through the air, such as Covid-19, handwashing is only marginally effective.  Vaccines are most effective. Other preventive measure which puts obstacles between people (masks, wall, and distance) are very effective.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 5, 2021)

Flopper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...



I disagree.
I don't think there has ever been much of any resistance to taking preventive measures or treatment.
In fact, historically people have desperately taken all sorts of quack cures or preventives that can be more dangerous than the actual illness.

The problem instead I think is that "flattening the curve" is not one the preventive measures or treatments, and instead is the most irresponsible and deadly course of action possible.
By slowing down infection rates but still allowing them to be greater than 1, you accomplish nothing but maximizing the death total.
There are only 2 choices normally, and both are quick.
If the pathogen is very deadly, then you instantly quarantine and quickly kill it off.
If the pathogen is not very deadly, then you accelerate infection among the healthy, to quickly kill it off.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 6, 2021)

CDC reports 99 percent of COVID-19 deaths in May were unvaccinated
					

COLUMBUS (WCMH) – Doctors said there is now more proof that getting vaccinated is the best way to protect against COVID-19. New numbers from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control show that nearly ev…




					www.nbc4i.com


----------



## Flopper (Jul 6, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


"Flattening the curve" was a temporary measure which began in March 2020 and ended in May and June 2020 in which businesses closed and people were asked to stay home whenever possible. The purpose was to avoid overloading our community's health care systems because of elevated rates of people needing to be hospitalized with Covid, By June 2020,our hospitals were able to secure enough beds, masks, ventilators, and other medical supplies to be effective at treating the virus. It was never a long term solution..

Allowing an epidemic to run it's course does make some sense when there are no effective preventatives or treatments. However we now have both, antivirals to treat the seriously infected and vaccines that prevent the illness.


----------



## DrLove (Jul 7, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> DrLove Actually quit a few have died while receiving the vaccine doses----those that die aren't listed as vaccine deaths but Covid deaths.     Seen it happen a couple of weeks ago, a employee (not the first) was getting the vaccines and died a couple of days later.    To hide the vaccine as being the likely cause--they are trying to say that he must have had gotten the virus before the vaccine and no one knew and that is what had to have kill him.   Not the first person we know to have gone out getting the vaccine btw.............think the vaccine triggers covid infections or atleast the symptoms that the virus causes and it is killing people via mainly their circulartory system before they officially listed as vaccinated.



Oh just please stop ^


----------



## Flopper (Jul 7, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove Actually quit a few have died while receiving the vaccine doses----those that die aren't listed as vaccine deaths but Covid deaths.     Seen it happen a couple of weeks ago, a employee (not the first) was getting the vaccines and died a couple of days later.    To hide the vaccine as being the likely cause--they are trying to say that he must have had gotten the virus before the vaccine and no one knew and that is what had to have kill him.   Not the first person we know to have gone out getting the vaccine btw.............think the vaccine triggers covid infections or atleast the symptoms that the virus causes and it is killing people via mainly their circulartory system before they officially listed as vaccinated.
> ...


Between December 2020 and June 7th, 2021, VAERS received 5,208 reports of death (0.0017%) of people who got a vaccine (309 million doses. Doctors and safety monitors carefully review the details of each case to see if it might be linked to the vaccine. There are three deaths that appear to be linked to blood clots that occurred after people got the J&J vaccine. Since we now know how to correctly treat people who develop these blood clots, future deaths related to this very rare side effect can be prevented. 

The mRNA vaccines (Pfizer and Moderna) do not introduce either live or dead virus into the body.  These vaccines in effect teach the body how recognize and fight the virus.  Within 7 days after inoculation, the vaccine is no longer in the body.  mRNA vaccines have proven to be the safest and most effective vaccines ever produced.









						How many people have died from the vaccine in the U.S.? - COVID-101
					

Over 339 million vaccine doses were given to 187.2 million people in the US as of July 19, 2021. Only three deaths have been linked to vaccination.




					covid-101.org


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jul 7, 2021)

Prior to the availability of the vaccination, the CDC stated that only 6 percent of the COVID deaths were 100 percent due to COVID….meaning 94 percent had co morbidities. How and where have the CDC’s breakout changed?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 7, 2021)

LeftofLeft said:


> Prior to the availability of the vaccination, the CDC stated that only 6 percent of the COVID deaths were 100 percent due to COVID….meaning 94 percent had co morbidities. How and where have the CDC’s breakout changed?


It hasn't. Deaths are still counted the same way.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jul 7, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > Prior to the availability of the vaccination, the CDC stated that only 6 percent of the COVID deaths were 100 percent due to COVID….meaning 94 percent had co morbidities. How and where have the CDC’s breakout changed?
> ...


Exactly. Co Morbidities.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 7, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


You should be thanking Trump for getting the vaccinations out and distributed in record time.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 7, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> I got my vaccine
> 
> I am not dumb enough to ignore the risk of COVID when there is a vaccine available


COVID has a 95% to 99% survival rate.   Not much of a risk anyway.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 7, 2021)

LeftofLeft said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...


So you are claiming that the people who didnt die was not because of vaccinations, but rather lack of comorbidity. You, of course, made that up out of thin air, and have not a shred of evidence for that nonsense.  Come on man. Surely you know how stupid that sounds.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jul 7, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...


And, Trump pushed for the economy to open up ASAP while Democrats were locking it down.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 7, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I got my vaccine
> ...


A very stupid comment. Dang we are a country full of morons.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 7, 2021)

OK I just read the OP's article.....Found this: * Earlier this month, Andy Slavitt, a former adviser to the Biden administration on COVID-19, suggested that 98% to 99% of the Americans dying of the coronavirus are unvaccinated.*
I 'suggest' Ol' Andy is a certifiable loon.

The guy they feature, Ross Bagne, that they try to use as a sorry example of an unvaccinated person, deep in the article it is revealed:  "He was unable to swallow because of a stroke."  Then we have the ever popular vague statement: "Ali Mokdad, a professor of health metrics sciences at the University of Washington in Seattle, said modeling suggests the nation will hit 1,000 deaths per day again next year."  Modeling?  WTF?


----------



## dudmuck (Jul 7, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> OK I just read the OP's article.....Found this: * Earlier this month, Andy Slavitt, a former adviser to the Biden administration on COVID-19, suggested that 98% to 99% of the Americans dying of the coronavirus are unvaccinated.*
> I 'suggest' Ol' Andy is a certifiable loon.
> 
> The guy they feature, Ross Bagne, that they try to use as a sorry example of an unvaccinated person, deep in the article it is revealed:  "He was unable to swallow because of a stroke."  Then we have the ever popular vague statement: "Ali Mokdad, a professor of health metrics sciences at the University of Washington in Seattle, said modeling suggests the nation will hit 1,000 deaths per day again next year."  Modeling?  WTF?


in san diego county for example, 99.8 percent of covid deaths are partially vaccinated or unvaccinated









						Unvaccinated San Diegans Account for Nearly All COVID-19 Cases, Hospitalizations, Deaths
					

Almost all COVID-19 cases, hospitalizations and deaths being reported in the region are occurring in San Diegans who are not vaccinated or are only partially immunized.




					www.countynewscenter.com


----------



## Flopper (Jul 7, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > OK I just read the OP's article.....Found this: * Earlier this month, Andy Slavitt, a former adviser to the Biden administration on COVID-19, suggested that 98% to 99% of the Americans dying of the coronavirus are unvaccinated.*
> ...


Back in February and March when vaccines were scarce and data about deaths and side effects were limited, I could understand hesitancy but today with over 300 million does given, only 3 confirmed deaths due to vaccines, and a death rate dropping from over 3,000 a day to less than hundred a day, there is no excuse for not getting vaccinated.  Anyone that refuses the vaccine and get's sick deserves.   There is a point were skepticism ends and bullhead stupidity begins and we've passed that point.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 7, 2021)

The vaccinated are dying from the vaccine.  Not covid.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 7, 2021)

Flopper said:


> ... and a death rate dropping from over 3,000 a day to less than hundred a day, there is no excuse for not getting vaccinated.


Those numbers also prove that COVID is not a hoax.     It was often claimed the numbers were of people who died "with" covid, instead of because of covid.
If that were true, then the vaccinations which only prevent covid, would not have caused the number of deaths to so dramatically decline.

In fact it proves both the efficacy of the vaccine, and the lethality of the virus.  Both of which are constantly being denied.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 7, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The vaccinated are dying from the vaccine. Not covid.


A meaningless statement, without context.

3 deaths tied to the vaccines after 330 million doses administered. 130 deaths in only June 2021 in only Maryland from covid-19, 0 of whom were vaccinated. Out of about 10,000 new June cases.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...


I thank Trump for getting out of the way and allowing someone who actually cares about the health and well being of Americans to take charge


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 8, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The vaccinated are dying from the vaccine.  Not covid.



The vaccines are a disaster. The spike proteins, _*which were supposed to stay in the large arm muscle*_, often do not, but are instead found in organs and blood. The spike protein, which causes all the havoc in the actual disease, is also used in the vaccine and crosses the blood-brain barrier.

Do all you vaccinated folks know this?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jul 8, 2021)

Flopper I don't think so Flopper----the vaccine is killing people and it only has a short a very short effective time frame before requiring at a minimum a booster----if a booster will work or not.  People aren't going to keep running in for shots even if they would work.

On top of this vaccines allow for creating new strains........and with MRNA technology there is a big chance that long term effects could be worse than the virus. 

On top of this-----things like Sodas are now being shown to create false positives, fauci and the WHO have been snagged lying about the virus, and a whole host of other things make collecting and studying data about covid and vaccines practically impossible.  To many people making millions and billions off this thing. 

I've had the virus-----my long term prognosis is better than those who have been vaccinated.  I wonder if not allowing nature to take its course with the virus allowing people to get the virus and fight it off naturally especially among the healthy isn't best route instead of pushing an unknown vaccine.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 8, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The vaccinated are dying from the vaccine. Not covid.
> ...



I mean if you want to live in willful blindness no one can help you.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 8, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


No one is dying of covid


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The vaccinated are dying from the vaccine.  Not covid.
> ...


I feel great
So do 160 million Americans


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 8, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Many of them do not feel great. Many of them died because of the vaccines, and some of those deaths are being covered up.

But you're not too up on these things, you just shill. We understand this.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2021)

Dusty said:


> No one is dying of covid



I know…
and Trump really won the election


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Sad that your misinformation is preventing millions of Americans from getting vaccinated and allowing the Delta variant to thrive

You are a despicable human being


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jul 8, 2021)

DrLove Idiot, I posted to what I have first hand knowledge of....................two employees of my husband have died of covid while they were in the process of getting the vaccine.   Think the vaccine is causing covid.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 8, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The name-calling has no effect on me. The name-calling just means you have no information other than the stuff they spew in your ear and you spew back like a robot. I know that and I understand it.

I repeat:

The spike protein was SUPPOSED to stay in your arm and it might not have. The spike proteins--which are the danger in the actual virus--do NOT STAY LOCALIZED in the vaccine. They are found in blood, organs, bone marrow and BRAIN.

There are papers on this all over. Here is a short interview


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 8, 2021)

We know that the spike proteins do not stay localized to the arm muscle because the Japanese, more skeptical than Americans, thank God, asked Pfizer for follow up data, and they produced it. Here it is, in a lot of Japanese too. In rats and mice, the spike proteins accumulated IN OVARIES AND TESTES and also other organs. It did NOT stay in the arm muscle!!

Of course, this explains the curious symptom of women having all kinds of menstrual/bleeding problems after the vaccine. Who ever heard of menstrual problems after a vaccine?





__





						Loading…
					





					www.pmda.go.jp


----------



## Dusty (Jul 8, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > No one is dying of covid
> ...


Who do you know that died today or yesterday


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 8, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Think the vaccine is causing covid.


How?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Call it like I see them

Scum like you spreading misinformation allowed measles to survive
You are doing the same with Covid


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2021)

Dusty said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...



My Sister in law died of Covid in Jamuary


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 8, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The measles vaccine actually stops the transmission of measles

We don't know what this poisonous cocktail does. BTW, the more names you call, the more I know you have no facts or data but boy, are you rattled.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 8, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'm very sorry to hear that. Every single death is a tragedy. 

In May of 2019 our son, then 22, almost died of pneumonia. He went into sepsis and was in ICU on five different antibiotics. It wasn't a good situation. Still, we did not go around insisting everyone take a pneumonia vax or a flu vax or whatever. This has always been the case. Unless a person DIRECTLY causes someone's death you don't infringe on everyone else's right to life free. You take steps to protect yourself and that's it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


I saw it coming

The same assholes who call COVID a myth, refused to wear masks or socially distance are refusing to be vaccinated 

You are a scourge on society


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 8, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Scum, disgrace, scourge on society. What a yawner you are. 

Anywho, Covid is not a myth. Cloth and surgical masks do not do a thing to mitigate an airborne virus particle. If they did, I would wear them. I do not wear them because the entire idea is laughable and stupid, and I don't like doing stupid things, especially when stupid things are inconvenient.

This is what works. Stay home when you are sick, and wash your hands. GOSH! Stuff your grandma said! Oh, and this. Work out, eat healthy, sleep well and take care of yourself. I just walked 3.25 miles and my BMI is under 19. Do you work out? Can I chastise you for that, or is that off limits? Is the cloth mask made out of Aunt Sarah's curtain material somehow more effective than being healthy?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


More misinformation
Right down to masks don’t work. You scoff at the effectiveness of masks yet claim walking three miles protects you from a virus. I can’t make this shit up 

We see his bullshit every time there is a medical crisis.

COVID deaths are isolated in those who are not vaccinated and we have morons who still tell people not to vaccinate


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 8, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It's science, yes, and as usual you have to twist what I said--dishonest. It's not "walking three miles" that is protective. It's doing that ALMOST DAILY and having a BMI under 19 that is. Here, right from the CDC:









						Obesity, Race/Ethnicity, and COVID-19
					

Having obesity increases risk of severe illness from COVID-19.




					www.cdc.gov
				




Yes, that is a lot more protective than masks. Did you know when I was quarantined twice for being a close contact at school it didn't even matter that I and the child infected were both wearing masks? That's how great they are. 

You are quite ill-informed.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


You are being ridiculous 
Being in good physical health may help you survive COVID but not keep you from getting it or spreading it.

Are you really that selfish?


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 8, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> They wanted it. They chose it. I'm a masked wearer who has had my shots.


Why would you wear a mask if you've had your shots?  Posture much?  (eye roll)  I'll bet you're one of those idiots that drives around alone in your car STILL wearing a mask!


----------



## Lesh (Jul 8, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> the vaccine is killing people





SweetSue92 said:


> Many of them died because of the vaccines,


Horse shit

The things you people believe are amazing


----------



## Lesh (Jul 8, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Are you really that selfish?


Stupid. Yes. They are


----------



## marvin martian (Jul 8, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...



So all the people with certain types of cancers, kids with leukemia, and HIV/AIDS patients who can't handle vaccines should die.  That's your take, Herr Himmler?

You're a good DemoKKKrat.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 8, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > They wanted it. They chose it. I'm a masked wearer who has had my shots.
> ...


Because you can still carry the virus and spread it to those unvaccinated


----------



## marvin martian (Jul 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



How can you carry the virus if you're vaccinated?  Explain the science.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 8, 2021)

If those refusing to get vaccinated are those getting Covid now.................I really no longer care.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 8, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


Only going by what I have read. You "injest" the virus and expel it without getting sick.

It's not an imposition to wear a mask to protect others. It's also not worth arguing over. If I can do something as simple as that to save someone's live I'll do it...


----------



## DrLove (Jul 8, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> DrLove Idiot, I posted to what I have first hand knowledge of....................two employees of my husband have died of covid while they were in the process of getting the vaccine.   Think the vaccine is causing covid.


That's hilarious - And you're a kook


----------



## marvin martian (Jul 8, 2021)

bodecea said:


> If those refusing to get vaccinated are those getting Covid now.................I really no longer care.



So all the people with certain types of cancers, kids with leukemia, and HIV/AIDS patients who can't handle vaccines should die. That's your take, Herr Himmler?


----------



## DrLove (Jul 8, 2021)

Flopper said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



Exactly right according to the legit science I read on the topic. But we shouldn't spoil the anecdotal evidence being meticulously collected by Dr Turtle. She desperately needs her _feelz_-n-stuff


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


How does that work exactly?  You're claiming that a vaccinated person can contract the virus and then expel it into the air to make others sick?  That's absurd on it's face!  I would gather that there is a very small chance that a vaccinated person could spread Covid by touching something expelled by someone with the the virus and then touching someone else but a mask wouldn't do anything to stop that from taking place.


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 8, 2021)

Lesh 
Kindly show me where what you're claiming has taken place.  You say that you've "read" about it happening?  Provide a link to that if you would...


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 8, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> I thank Trump for getting out of the way and allowing someone who actually cares about the health and well being of Americans to take charge


Biden is like the king in Dragonslayer, he thrusts his sword into an already dead dragon, dispatched by the true hero, and makes sure his scribes write how he, the king, slayed the dragon..


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I thank Trump for getting out of the way and allowing someone who actually cares about the health and well being of Americans to take charge
> ...


Slayed Trumps Fat Ass


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 8, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Slayed Trumps Fat Ass


Nice fairytale.  Biden couldn't slay a fly.   Besides I was talking about his faux COVID 'victory' which Trump is really responsible for.  Nice try though troll boy.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 8, 2021)

lol.........100 million Americans couldnt give a fcuk about this!


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 8, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The people who were selfish were those who did not want to get infected last March, so went with "fattening the curve" instead of trying to end it as quickly as possible.
The idea of "flattening the curve" is what prevented the epidemic from ending in the normal month or 2.
When you "flatten the curve", you conserve easy hosts, so then keep any epidemic going forever.

While it is true that being in good physical health only helps you survive an infection, but not from getting or spreading it, but neither does vaccination totally prevent you from getting or spreading it.

The BEST way to reduce deaths is to end epidemics as quickly as possible, and that is best done by deliberate infection of the healthy.  That prevents spread because you know when to quarantine, you achieve better immunity than any vaccination, and you don't have to wait a year for a vaccine to be distributed even without being adequately tested for approval.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 8, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...



Unfortunately he is right.
The immune can still be infected and pass it along.
Immunity only means you don't feel bad, and you won't produce as many of the virus offspring.
But no immunity can ever prevent infection or spread completely.
That is because this virus lives hidden in air passages, and the immune system does not find out about it until you have a raging case.

But since the healthy should all be trying to get it, you should only mask around the vulnerable.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 8, 2021)

jillian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...



It's amazing how, no matter what words you use in your post, it always amounts to, "How DARE anyone not fellate my masters the way I do!!!"

I'd say that you continue to engender contempt and revulsion in me merely by existing, except that those words really aren't strong enough.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 8, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



That is not at all correct.
There have been more than just blood clots, and there is no way to treat these blood clots.
The have been over 3000 recorded vaccine deaths so far, and they are also from allergic reactions, hearth swelling, and attacks on the brain by the immune system.

First of all, all covid deaths are really from an over reaction by the immune system, so anything simulating the virus can easily cause this same fatal reaction.
Second is that the mRNA vaccine try to attach a corona spike protein in order to trigger the immune response.
But the problem is they did not attach it well enough, it comes loose, and where ever it ends up, will get attacked by the immune system.

The long term effects on the immune system can not even be guessed, since all allergic reactions are from an over hyped up immune system.

While that death rate is still much smaller than the covid death rate, the vaccine is still not the best strategy.  If nothing else, covid-19 can't ever come back since it is not endemic to humans.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 8, 2021)

jillian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...



That is stupid because the people who die from covid-19 are only those with a compromised immune system, and those with a compromised immune system can't be vaccinated.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin Awards are on me.
> ...


What is your excuse Skippy?


----------



## Flopper (Jul 8, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > ... and a death rate dropping from over 3,000 a day to less than hundred a day, there is no excuse for not getting vaccinated.
> ...


Correct, Covid-19 is not a hoax and vaccines do work.

Covid-19 is not the Flu.  The vaccines do not cause infertility, , nor do they modify DNA, nor do they cause covid-19 variants,  nor do they contain microchips to track your movements, nor do they turn people into magnets due to 5G telecommunication towers.

The motives behind creating these fantasies are varied but are often motived by hopes of profit such as selling supplements, medical treatments, books, soliciting contribution, and just selling stories to media sites. Then there are those who just get a kick out of thwarting the efforts of any respected organizations in the medical community who are trying to save lives.  Social media which plays an important part in providing a means to spread the disinformation generally takes the view that free speech tops public safety.  This allows the misinformation to spread and become a subject for debate leading to more fabricated information.

Many intelligent people that love to play devil's advocate in supporting these fantasies convince a lot of people who are less informed to take up the cause and spread the fantasy which ends up costing lives and people's health.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 8, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Correct, Covid-19 is not a hoax and vaccines do work.
> 
> Covid-19 is not the Flu. The vaccines do not cause infertility, , nor do they modify DNA, nor do they cause covid-19 variants, nor do they contain microchips to track your movements, nor do they turn people into magnets due to 5G telecommunication towers.
> 
> ...


COVID is a virus.   Viruses are categorized as flus.   You're just parroting the Government dictated explanation.   No one thinks COVID has microchips.   COVID has a 95% to 99% SURVIVAL rate.   It is not a morbid condition for healthy people.   For most folks it's little more than a transient discomfort.    The response (from powerful Democrats) is to quarantine everyone, shut down schools, businesses and make everyone wear face diapers.   Frankly, YOU are the one spreading the fantasy that COVID is a morbid condition.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 8, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Flopper I don't think so Flopper----the vaccine is killing people and it only has a short a very short effective time frame before requiring at a minimum a booster----if a booster will work or not.  People aren't going to keep running in for shots even if they would work.
> 
> On top of this vaccines allow for creating new strains........and with MRNA technology there is a big chance that long term effects could be worse than the virus.
> 
> ...


You are simply spreading misinformation by telling only half truths to convince people that the vaccines are not safe 
It is true people have died after being vaccinated, 5208 as of June 7th.  The part of the story you're not telling people is that those deaths followed 307 million doses of which 99.000006% survived.   However, the actually of number of deaths is far less than 5208.

 Doctors and safety monitors carefully review the details of each case to see if it might be linked to the vaccine. There are three deaths that appear to be linked to blood clots that occurred after people got the J&J vaccine and none linked to the Pfzier or the Moderna vaccine.  Since we now know how to correctly treat people who develop these blood clots, future deaths related to this very rare side effect can be prevented.  By way of comparison, getting COVID-19 while unvaccinated poses a grave risk; as of June 14, 2021 more than 599,000 deaths have been attributed to the virus in the US alone.  The likelihood of dying due to a covid vaccine is less than dying form a meteor strike.

 Your statement that the vaccine is short lived  and will require a booster is based on supposition not fact.   Efficacy needed to rid ourselves of the virus depends on a number of factors.  It decreases over time but we have insufficient evidence to determine how long it will be effective.  Also, the efficacy we will need from the vaccine decreases as transmission rates decrease, again that is completely unknown.  However, modifying these vaccines to be very effective against the new strains is relatively easy.  Both Pfizer and Moderna are updating their vaccine to cover each new variant so they will be ready if needed.  My guess and it is a guess is that boosters will be recommended only for high risk groups and people that have never been vaccinated.

Your statement that your long term prognosis is better than those who have been vaccinated is just your guess and there is no data to support your claim.

Well that's 3 strikes, my friend.  Try again latter when you have facts to backup your statements.









						How many people have died from the vaccine in the U.S.? - COVID-101
					

Over 339 million vaccine doses were given to 187.2 million people in the US as of July 19, 2021. Only three deaths have been linked to vaccination.




					covid-101.org
				












						COVID-19 Vaccine FAQs for Healthcare Professionals
					

Information for Healthcare Providers, Pharmacists, and Other Vaccine Providers




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 8, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


You don't seem to grasp what "immune" means.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 8, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



307 million doses have been given in the US and 3 died due to a reaction to the J&J vaccine.  No deaths attributed to Pfizer or the Modena vaccines.

 There is nothing poisonous in the vaccines.

*Pfizer Vaccine:* The full list of ingredients for the Pfizer vaccine is:
mRNA, lipids ((4-hydroxybutyl)azanediyl)bis(hexane-6,1-diyl)bis(2-hexyldecanoate), 2
[(polyethylene glycol)-2000]-N,N-ditetradecylacetamide, 1,2-Distearoyl-sn-glycero-3-
phosphocholine, and cholesterol), potassium chloride, monobasic potassium
phosphate, sodium chloride, dibasic sodium phosphate dihydrate, and sucrose.
* Moderna Vaccine: *The full list of ingredients for the Moderna vaccine is:
Messenger ribonucleic acid (mRNA), lipids (SM-102, polyethylene glycol [PEG] 2000
dimyristoyl glycerol [DMG], cholesterol, and 1,2-distearoyl-sn-glycero-3-phosphocholine [DSPC]),
tromethamine,tromethamine hydrochloride, acetic acid, sodium acetate trihydrate, and sucrose.
*Johnson & Johnson Vaccine: *The full list of ingredients for the Johnson & Johnson vaccine is:
Recombinant, replication-incompetent adenovirus type 26 expressing the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein,
citric acid monohydrate, trisodium citrate dihydrate, ethanol, 2 hydroxypropyl-β-cyclodextrin (HBCD),
polysorbate-80, sodium chloride.
*Happy Now*

*








						What is the Full List of the COVID-19 Vaccine Ingredients?
					

Here is a breakdown of the ingredients in each of the COVID-19 vaccines.



					portal.ct.gov
				



*


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 8, 2021)

Flopper said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


IMO, the whole COVID response was/is over hyped.   I keep repeating that COVID has a 95% to 99% survival rate.   The vaccine is no more 'deadly.'   There will always be those who for one reason or the other cannot tolerate it or the vaccine.  That's just nature.   The main problem is that the government pretends no one has to suffer or die in the natural course of their existence.   I know it's a tough pill to swallow but, life is damn hard and no one gets out alive.  Instead of living in fear, make your days count.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 8, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> The spike proteins, _*which were supposed to stay in the large arm muscle*_, often do not, but are instead found in organs and blood.


Sounds made up.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 8, 2021)

Flopper said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Covid-19 likely is a hoax because if we had not deliberately "flattened the curve", then likely it would have normally ended in less than 2 months, and have killed fewer people than seasonal flu.

Herd immunity is the only thing that ends most epidemics.
And herd immunity relies on locally running out of easy hosts.
So it is essential to NOT conserve easy local hosts.
You want to use them all up by accelerating the initial spike as much as possible.
That ends an epidemic BEFORE it has a chance to spread to the entire population.

Vaccines do work, but this is not a normal situation.
With covid-19, it is not the virus that kills anyone, but the over reaction by the immune system, so then hyping up the immune system with a vaccine has the exact same risk as the virus.
You have to make the immune system think there is an infection, so the potential for a deadly over reaction is very high.
The reason the inventor of mRNA vaccines does not  like the mRNA covid-19 vaccines is that he says the corona spike protein they used as a trigger, was not attached to the whole molecule well enough, and when it comes loose, then where ever it lands get attacked by the immune system, regardless of whether that is the heart, brain, or anywhere else.
So the FDA is correct to want much more testing before any of these synthetic vaccines are approved.
Nor is there necessarily a  reason to, since covid-19 is no endemic to humans, and therefore is not coming back.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 8, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...



No, I know EXACTLY what "immune" means.
It means you can get infected and can transmit it to others, but simply have an immune system efficient enough at identifying and killing the virus, so that you won't have it long, will not feel bad, and will not transmit it as much.
But if anyone things immunity is a miracle that prevent infection, that would be silly.
The immune system is going to discover you are infected until you are very far along, and only then will it begin to start producing antibodies.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 8, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Covid-19 likely is a hoax because if we had not deliberately "flattened the curve", then likely it would have normally ended in less than 2 months, and have killed fewer people than seasonal flu.


Such silly lies.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 8, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Covid-19 likely is a hoax because if we had not deliberately "flattened the curve", then likely it would have normally ended in less than 2 months, and have killed fewer people than seasonal flu.


Which would have resulted in 2 million dead.

Shut the fuck up


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 8, 2021)

Flopper said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Sorry, but totally wrong.  
The vaccine deaths total almost 6000 now.
But of course that is still less than the covid deaths.

{...
For public awareness and in the interest of transparency, CDC is providing timely updates on the following serious adverse events of interest:


*Anaphylaxis after COVID-19 vaccination is rare* and has occurred in approximately 2 to 5 people per million vaccinated in the United States*. *Severe allergic reactions, including anaphylaxis, can occur after any vaccination. If this occurs, vaccination providers can effectively and immediately treat the reaction. Learn more about COVID-19 vaccines and allergic reactions, including anaphylaxis.
*Thrombosis with thrombocytopenia syndrome (TTS) after Johnson & Johnson’s Janssen (J&J/Janssen) COVID-19 vaccination is rare. *As of July 6, 2021, more than 12.6 million doses of the J&J/Janssen COVID-19 Vaccine have been given in the United States. CDC and FDA identified 38 confirmed reports of people who got the J&J/Janssen COVID-19 Vaccine and later developed TTS. Women younger than 50 years old especially should be aware of the rare but increased risk of this adverse event. There are other COVID-19 vaccine options available for which this risk has not been seen. Learn more about J&J/Janssen COVID-19 Vaccine and TTS.
To date, two confirmed cases of TTS following mRNA COVID-19 vaccination (Moderna) have been reported to VAERS after more than 318 million doses of mRNA COVID-19 vaccines administered in the United States. Based on available data, there is not an increased risk for TTS after mRNA COVID-19 vaccination.

*Myocarditis and pericarditis after COVID-19 vaccination are rare. *As of July 6, 2021, VAERS has received 971 reports of myocarditis or pericarditis among people ages 30 and younger who received COVID-19 vaccine. Most cases have been reported after mRNA COVID-19 vaccination (Pfizer-BioNTech or Moderna), particularly in male adolescents and young adults. Through follow-up, including medical record reviews, CDC and FDA have confirmed 594 reports of myocarditis or pericarditis. CDC and its partners are investigating these reports to assess whether there is a relationship to COVID-19 vaccination. Learn more about COVID-19 vaccines and myocarditis.
*Reports of death after COVID-19 vaccination are rare*. More than 331 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines were administered in the United States from December 14, 2020, through July 6, 2021. During this time, VAERS received 5,946 reports of death (0.0018%) among people who received a COVID-19 vaccine. FDA requires healthcare providers to report any death after COVID-19 vaccination to VAERS, even if it’s unclear whether the vaccine was the cause. *Reports of adverse events to VAERS following vaccination, including deaths, do not necessarily mean that a vaccine caused a health problem. *A review of available clinical information, including death certificates, autopsy, and medical records, has not established a causal link to COVID-19 vaccines. However, recent reports indicate a plausible causal relationship between the J&J/Janssen COVID-19 Vaccine and TTS, a rare and serious adverse event—blood clots with low platelets—which has caused deaths.
...}









						COVID-19 Vaccination
					

COVID-19 vaccines protect against COVID-19. Get safety info and more.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jul 8, 2021)

colfax_m It's like it is attacking the body instead of the virus in several patients.  Perhaps the MRNA of the vaccine is like the  MRNA of a body.............which is like making a copy of a copy of a copy of a copy of paper.....eventually flaws develop and passed on to each subsequent copy....and the flawed antibodies are attacking the body instead of the virus.  You gotta remember mRNA is basically like a recipe on how to put DNA together......

In Nature and  the human body mRNA is known to get messed up as it makes copy of a copy of a copy as time goes on........its like the artificial mRNA also gets its copies wrong just with far less time.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 8, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > The spike proteins, _*which were supposed to stay in the large arm muscle*_, often do not, but are instead found in organs and blood.
> ...



No, it is well documented.
The corona spike protein they used as a trigger, was not well attached.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 8, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> It's like it is attacking the body instead of the virus in several patients.


Several, eh? Then why have only 3 deaths been connected to it?


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Covid-19 likely is a hoax because if we had not deliberately "flattened the curve", then likely it would have normally ended in less than 2 months, and have killed fewer people than seasonal flu.
> ...



Wrong.
We have gone over and proved this a number of times.
The reason Fauci estimated 2 million deaths in order to achieve herd immunity is wrong for dozens of reasons.
First of all, when you need 70% for herd immunity, it is not 70% of the entire population, but only the circles of contact to actually infection zones.  And in the first month, that likely is less than 5% of the population.
(But if you flatten the curve for a year, then you DO need 70% of the entire population.)
Then Fauci goofed because he was only examining stats on the most ill, and the vast majority were either asymptomatic or unwilling to get tested.  So he calculated a lethality as much as 100 times too high.
The high number of uncounted asymptomatic also means most people already are immune, so do not need to get infected and recover.  And finally Fauci did not know that those over 70 are 400 times more likely to die than those under 38, so by deliberately infecting only those under 38, you reduce the death toll by another factor of 400.

This is scientific fact.  You can't prove me wrong.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 8, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > It's like it is attacking the body instead of the virus in several patients.
> ...



The heart problems from the vaccine likely are from vaccine corona spikes triggering an immune response against the heart.  So then it is almost 1000, not 3.

{...

*Myocarditis and pericarditis after COVID-19 vaccination are rare. *As of July 6, 2021, VAERS has received 971 reports of myocarditis or pericarditis among people ages 30 and younger who received COVID-19 vaccine. Most cases have been reported after mRNA COVID-19 vaccination (Pfizer-BioNTech or Moderna), particularly in male adolescents and young adults. Through follow-up, including medical record reviews, CDC and FDA have confirmed 594 reports of myocarditis or pericarditis. CDC and its partners are investigating these reports to assess whether there is a relationship to COVID-19 vaccination. Learn more about COVID-19 vaccines and myocarditis.
...}









						COVID-19 Vaccination
					

COVID-19 vaccines protect against COVID-19. Get safety info and more.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 8, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> colfax_m It's like it is attacking the body instead of the virus in several patients.  Perhaps the MRNA of the vaccine is like the  MRNA of a body.............which is like making a copy of a copy of a copy of a copy of paper.....eventually flaws develop and passed on to each subsequent copy....and the flawed antibodies are attacking the body instead of the virus.  You gotta remember mRNA is basically like a recipe on how to put DNA together......
> 
> In Nature and  the human body mRNA is known to get messed up as it makes copy of a copy of a copy as time goes on........its like the artificial mRNA also gets its copies wrong just with far less time.



Maybe I understand mRNA vaccines wrong, but from what I think I know, then you have it wrong.
There is no reproduction of the vaccine pseudo virus inside the body.
All the RNA transcription and GMO operations are done in a factory that is cranking out the pseudo virus for the vaccine.  The problem is they are not using real DNA, but fake DNA they spliced together, and some parts of it are not well done.  The DNA has not gone through millions of years of evolution, so it is full of flaws.
And the fact the corona spike protein becomes unattached easily, is only one of them.
There is nothing in the vaccine to produce antibodies.
The fake pseudo virus has a corona spike protein in order to trigger the immune system into attacking, and then it is the immune system that produces the appropriate antibodies.  So then the antibodies are not flawed.  But if the corona spike falls off, floats in the blood stream until it lands in the heart, then the antibodies will start to attack the heart.


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 8, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Immunity isn't a "miracle"...it's your immune system developing a resistance to something.  It means that you DON'T get infected and if you don't get infected,  you don't transmit it to others!


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 8, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...



ABSOLUTELY NOT!
Covid-19 in particular hides out in air passages, so the immune system has no idea you are even infected, until you have a raging case.
Resistance to a virus means your immune system quickly identifies and attacks an infection AFTER is has been established and detected.  And even then, the process of producing antibodies and them finding and destroying the virus can take days.
Anyone who thinks immunity means you can not get infected, does not understand anything at all about the immune system, viruses, or how either work.
The idea you can prevent infection would require magic.


----------



## DrLove (Jul 9, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Oh yes - Dr Rigby is back and the kookery and pseudo science in this thread has achieved warp speed captain!


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 9, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Start admitting the well known truth by all the medical researchers, including Dr. Robert Malone, the inventor of mRNA vaccines.  They all say that the covid vaccines are the most risky vaccines ever produced.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 9, 2021)

Flopper said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



"no deaths"

I don't deal in insanity, sorry


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 9, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper I don't think so Flopper----the vaccine is killing people and it only has a short a very short effective time frame before requiring at a minimum a booster----if a booster will work or not.  People aren't going to keep running in for shots even if they would work.
> ...



Your govt is lying to you.

They lied to you already about the efficacy of masks, and how effective it would be to lock everyone down.

So why would they not now lie to you about how many people have died of the vaccines?

Why would you trust what they say about an EXPERIMENTAL vaccine?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Your govt is lying to you.



Why these morons denied COVID was serious, why they refused to wear masks, why they wouldn’t socially distance, why they won’t vaccinate.

Also why those morons are the only ones still getting infected and still dying.

All I can say to those morons is…
You Reep what you sew


----------



## colfax_m (Jul 9, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> colfax_m It's like it is attacking the body instead of the virus in several patients.  Perhaps the MRNA of the vaccine is like the  MRNA of a body.............which is like making a copy of a copy of a copy of a copy of paper.....eventually flaws develop and passed on to each subsequent copy....and the flawed antibodies are attacking the body instead of the virus.  You gotta remember mRNA is basically like a recipe on how to put DNA together......
> 
> In Nature and  the human body mRNA is known to get messed up as it makes copy of a copy of a copy as time goes on........its like the artificial mRNA also gets its copies wrong just with far less time.


Dude, you have no idea what you’re talking about. 

mRNA is not copied over and over again and it’s not a recipe for how to put DNA together.

It’s a messenger. A snippet of DNA copied to a small strand to be used to create a protein. If it gets messed up, that’s not the end of the world because an mRNA strand only lasts a few minutes in a cell before it degrades. That’s a feature to provide control over protein synthesis.


----------



## krichton (Jul 9, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Correct, Covid-19 is not a hoax and vaccines do work.
> ...



Without those measures this virus would spread like wildfire, much in the same way influenza does.  That virus kills tens of thousands each year.  Face diapers are the primary reason why the flu was nearly eradicated this year compared to every other flu season.  If only they worked as well to protect everyone from stupidity.


----------



## DrLove (Jul 9, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Start admitting the well known truth by all the medical researchers, including Dr. Robert Malone, the inventor of mRNA vaccines.  They all say that the covid vaccines are the most risky vaccines ever produced.



I don't need to watch your video - They all look like kooks. In fact DarkHorse Boy Bret Weinstein is ... Well, INDEED a kook! Oh, and I'm not interested in taking a horse dewormer for the COVIDS - But thanks anyway ...

Which brings us back to COVID. Bret Weinstein is, simply, a right-wing media grifter in the vein of *conservative political commentator *Ben Shapiro and *Canadian professor of psychology* Dr. Jordan Peterson. Part of the “intellectual dark web,” (a term his brother Eric coined), Weinstein has risen in prominence over the last year as other members of the IDW have lost relevance.​​Weinstein made his reactionary right wing guru bones after he left his evolutionary biologist teaching gig at Evergreen State College in Washington State. He spoke out against the college’s traditional “day of absence,” where minority students and faculty would absent themselves to show their contribution to the college. A proposed change to the program would have asked white students to stay away instead to attend a program on race issues. Weinstein called this oppression. After a confrontation with protestors, Weinstein and Heather Heying, a fellow biology professor and Weinstein’s wife, sued the college.​​The couple resigned, and Weinstein began his career playing a skeptical maverick who was cast out by political correctness. His _DarkHorse _podcast is wildly popular, reaching Number 51 on the Podcast Insights chart. Weinstein, like a lot of IDW personalities, positions himself as a centrist intellectual just searching for answers, but it’s a thin veneer that is destroyed by even a cursory listen or look at his Twitter feed.​​*His job is gussy up white nationalism and other alt-right talking points to make them palatable for the mainstream. You can see that in his thoughts on #BlackLivesMatter or the use of non-gendered pronouns. Weinstein has long since stopped being a scientist and instead become another funnel for far-right culture nonsense toward people who think he’s still an academic. If you're a bigot and a conspiracy theorist who wants to sound refined, then Weinstein is the perfect dealer.*​​*Weinstein is also a fervent believer in ivermectin (that horse dewormer I mentioned above) as a cure for COVID, which is one of the reason he keeps having social media posts taken down for spreading misinformation. While it’s hard to find specific instances of him being overtly anti-vaccination, his latest output is implicitly such. In addition to insinuating there is a wide conspiracy to suppress ivermectin, he has had Dr. Geert Vanden Bossche on as a guest. This is where the big Wakefield energy comes in.*​
Need More? 









						The Real Dangers in the False COVID Remedy Promoters Like Bret Weinstein
					

Two months ago, I implored people to get vaccinated against COVID instead of taking horse dewormer, and my email has been a circus train of screwballs ever since. By far, the largest number of messages I get implore me to seek out the work of Bret Weinstein, a “professor in...




					www.houstonpress.com


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 9, 2021)

krichton said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Show real proof that masks did that.  Experts disagree.  Hand cleanliness and distancing is the most likely reason. In any case, COVID has a 95% to 99% survival rate.  Better odds than dirving a car.  Japan, the premier mask-wearing country, is now experiencing and surge in COVID.


----------



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> Is that counting the people that died after taking the vaccines?


That's right, here in France the minister of health his saying that Pfizer did complete only the third stage of the study so that mean nothing are sure and complete about this vaccination.


----------



## krichton (Jul 9, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



The real experts don't disagree, only the fake ones do.  You don't have a over 99% reduction in flu cases because you wash your hands.  Hand hygiene and social distancing are all part of it, but are often not achievable or easily forgotten about in daily situations when you're outside, whereas your mask is always on no matter where you go.  The more ppl who wear them the greater the reduction of viral spread.  If you wear an n95 then you're protected from spreading and from getting the virus.

Japan has over 14k deaths in a densely packed country of 130 million.  I would say, they've done an amazing job compared to the US and other western countries.  Thank you for making my argument for me.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 9, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> It is a shame we have to still deal with COVID deaths when a vaccine is readily available


You were just handing out Darwin awards, now you has a sad?


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 9, 2021)

krichton said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...


"All fans banned from Tokyo Olympics as rise in COVID cases in Japan prompts a state of emergency"​"TOKYO — Fans were banned from the pandemic-postponed Tokyo Olympics which will open in two weeks, following a state of emergency on Thursday, Olympic Minister Tamayo Marukawa told the Japanese news agency Kyodo."

Apparently those masks ain't workin' too well.  So much for your 'real experts.'


----------



## Mindful (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## MadChemist (Jul 9, 2021)

jillian said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You prove it every time you post.


----------



## MadChemist (Jul 9, 2021)

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Five years from now...." If you received the COVID vaccine you maybe entitled to compensation".... flooding the airwaves non stop
> ...



And as we've said before....you are living proof.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 9, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Your govt is lying to


The standard response from nutters, when the facts don't align with their fantasies.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 9, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> Apparently those masks ain't workin' too well.


Japan has 126 million people to our 330 million. A "spike" and state of emergency to them is 1500 new daily cases. Our lowest point, where we celebrate and reopen, was like 15000 new cases a day. Japan is just a smarter and more compassionate country than we are , chiefly because of twats like you.


----------



## krichton (Jul 9, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



Psssh cases are actually way down from what they were 1-2 months ago.  Just letting you know.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 9, 2021)

Japan 7-day new case average : 1754

United States: 16,208

Japan: state of emergency to protect its citizens

United States: time to start making out with our cousins again


Country of morons


----------



## GWV5903 (Jul 9, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> I am not dumb enough to ignore the risk of COVID when there is a vaccine available


Oh you’re dumb enough, you believed so much in this you took a vaccine that was created because of President Trump, oh the irony….
You despise a man so much that you took a vaccine he forced through the FDA, but this was okay?!?!
You stupid MF’er, how do you get out of bed, lol!!!


----------



## Flopper (Jul 9, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


There  is one bit of true in your post.
*Herd immunity is the only thing that ends most epidemics.
And herd immunity relies on locally running out of easy hosts.*

There are two ways to reach herd immunity.

Do nothing allowing the virus to run it's course.  This is what we did for centuries because we didn't know how to stop transmission of disease.  So people died by the millions while families prayed, burned incense, and burned the witches that cause the plague. Eventually herd immunity was reached.  In the 13th century it is believe 200 million people (about half the the estimated population of the earth) died of the Black Death as we did little or nothing to stop it.  At lease 50 million died worldwide due to the Spanish Influenza of 1918 (500 million adjusting for todays world population) as we did nothing to stop it.
Over the centuries we've learn a lot about preventing the spread of disease.  Vaccines have been developed that in effect make people immune to the disease, thus eliminating them as potential host.  Epidemiologist calculated the percent of the population immunity to reach herd immunity of the alpha strain of the  SARS-CoV-2 at about 70% of the population. being either infected or vaccinated.

In my opinion we have reached herd immunity in the US, at least for the alpha strain.   34 million cases have been reported and 158 million have been vaccinated.  The CDC estimates that there are at least another 40 million more cases that have been infected and are not reported because they are asymptomatic.  That means we have reached herd immunity, (71%), and the number of new deaths and cases will continue falling.

The data seems to support my conclusion. Since we began mass vaccinations in early January, the number of new cases have fallen from 280,000 a day to 27,000 as of July 9.  The number of new daily deaths have fallen from  4,449 on Jan 8th to 339 on July 8th. Since we stared mass vaccinations, the number of new reported cases have fallen 91%.   The number of new deaths have fallen 93%. And you think we should have allowed the virus to run it's course without vaccinations. 









						United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## Flopper (Jul 9, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


The problem you are describing is exactly what the mRNA vaccines are targeting.  They in effect teach the cells in the body to recognize and respond to the virus rapidly.  It takes about 8 to 10 hours for the virus to replicate in the body without the vaccine. With the vaccine, the body can respond within few hours preventing the virus particles from replicating. Thus, the body kills off the virus before you have any symptoms.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 9, 2021)

GWV5903 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I am not dumb enough to ignore the risk of COVID when there is a vaccine available
> ...


The scientist created the vaccine.  Trump did exactly what any president would do, support the only means riding  the country of the virus.   It was an obvious call but a good one.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 9, 2021)

GWV5903 said:


> Oh you’re dumb enough, you believed so much in this you took a vaccine that was created because of President Trump, oh the irony


That's not why people are taking the vaccine. But Trumpism is why a lot of people aren't taking the vaccine.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Your govt is lying to you.
> ...



When you're calling other people morons you might want to spell the phrase correctly

Reaping and sowing

Wow, rightwinger


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > The spike proteins, _*which were supposed to stay in the large arm muscle*_, often do not, but are instead found in organs and blood.
> ...



I know liberals just believe the Magic Vaccines are Magic because Big Daddy Govco said so, and so did Big Pharma. But they really are causing problems for a reason, like strokes, heart inflammation, blood clots and the like. Why? Because the spike proteins are all over the body. Hope they're not floating all over yours. 

Here's what Pfizer gave the Japanese gov. Spike proteins love the ovaries and testes esp, but also, liver and etc. Oh and they cross the blood/brain barrier as well.









						Pfizer report_Japanese government.pdf
					

SARS-CoV-2 mRNA Vaccine (BNT162, PF-07302048) 2.6.4 薬物動態試験の概要文. マスキング箇所：調整中. TABLE OF CONTENTS LIST OF TABLES ......................................................................................................................................... 1 LIST OF FIGURES...




					www.docdroid.net


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh you’re dumb enough, you believed so much in this you took a vaccine that was created because of President Trump, oh the irony
> ...



I don't give a crap who is in the Oval Office when the vaccine was created or whatever. Unlike liberals, I do not worship or not worship the president. I do care a great deal what goes into my body. I have had many vaccines before, and I'm here to tell you that if you get these mRNA vaccines and have no ill effects you dodged a huge bullet. A HUGE bullet. 

They are a terrible bet for relatively young healthy people and should be pulled off the market. Like the swine flu vaccines in the 70s. If we didn't live in an age full of lies and propaganda, I think they would be.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

krichton said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



No, face masks is not why. It was viral interference.

I will give the mask cult this: at least they finally realize masks made out of grandma's curtain material, and even surgical masks, are worthless. Good job. Now do you know that even N95s need to be professionally fitted to your face? And changed like every two hours to be effective? 

You know what's profoundly stupid about the mask cult? The information has been available on YouTube this entire time. That surgical and other masks are INADEQUATE to protect against respiratory viruses. Here, have in from the US Dept of Labor, PPE training video. Protecting against respiratory viruses. The whole thing is great, but pertinent info at the 7:00 mark.


----------



## krichton (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...



Side effects are the natural reaction of your body building up defenses to fight a perceived viral threat.  I had side effects along with a great deal of other ppl.  I guess I didn't dodge that "HUGE" bullet.  



SweetSue92 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



If it's viral interference then i'm sure you have plenty of evidence to show this.  I'll wait for it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2021)

GWV5903 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I am not dumb enough to ignore the risk of COVID when there is a vaccine available
> ...


Wrong again Skippy…
I got the Phizer vaccine which Trump had nothing to do with


Notice how Trump snuck off and got the vaccine so his minions wouldn’t accuse him of weakness?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

krichton said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



RIght, same old canned talking points: "the terrible side effects means it's working". What if they mean it's a terrible shot?









						Where Did Flu Go? Viral Interference, Explained
					

Could one virus prevent infection with another? Some science for y'all!




					zdoggmd.com


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> I know liberals just believe the Magic Vaccines are Magic because Big Daddy Govco said so, and so did Big Pharma.



They are magic because they prevent you from getting COVID

ALL recent COVID deaths are among the unvaccinated. COVID hot spots are now in Red States with low vaccination rates


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > I know liberals just believe the Magic Vaccines are Magic because Big Daddy Govco said so, and so did Big Pharma.
> ...



26 fully vaccinated people have died in the UK from the Delta variant. 26. Recently. So what is this ALL???


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



USA!
USA!

You are a marked woman 
I don’t need no vaccine!


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What happened to your claim that ALL deaths were in the unvaccinated?

Why would I get a vaccine that will certainly make me feel sick and that might not even stop me from getting covid? Especially when I am so healthy already?


----------



## playtime (Jul 10, 2021)

Nearly all of recent COVID deaths are among the unvaccinated​
_aka  culling the herd mentality._


----------



## Lesh (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> I'm here to tell you that if you get these mRNA vaccines and have no ill effects you dodged a huge bullet. A HUGE bullet.


I had "ill effects" as did most people.

One day of flu like symptoms and then all better.

Hundreds of millions have gotten the shot. It has stopped the virus in its tracks where people have gotten the vaccine in large numbers


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


USA!
USA!


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Why would I get a vaccine that will certainly make me feel sick and that might not even stop me from getting covid?


Because it could save your life and prevent you from spreading it to others


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I am about to go take a 3 to 3.5 mile walk. What are you going to do to exercise today? Don't chastise me for not getting a horrid vaccine if you are doing  nothing to keep up your physical health. Being in poor physical health is a terrible covid outcome.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Again you propose that physical activity will protect you from COVID


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would I get a vaccine that will certainly make me feel sick and that might not even stop me from getting covid?
> ...



It doesn't prevent the spread. It merely "reduces" it, and that barely. Don't you know?









						COVID-19 Vaccines Reduce Asymptomatic Cases
					

Routine screening of employees at St. Jude Children’s Research Hospital show lower rates of asymptomatic SARS-CoV-2 infection among vaccinated workers.



					www.contagionlive.com


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It is only the single biggest predictor of who gets the worst cases, yes. Are you overweight or obese? Maybe every time you harass me about the dangerous vaccine, I'll ask you how many miles you walked today. How many, RW? Me? 3.5 yesterday. Probably close today. God willing, same tomorrow.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



_One recent CDC study used data from the Premier Healthcare Database Special COVID-19 Release, a hospital database, to evaluate the association between BMI and risk of severe COVID-19 outcomes, such as hospitalization, intensive care unit (ICU) or stepdown unit admission, invasive mechanical ventilation, and death.4 Among 148,494 adults 18 years of age and older who received a COVID-19 diagnosis during an emergency department or inpatient visit at 238 US hospitals between March 2020 and December 2020, 28.3% were overweight and 50.8% had obesity.4

Overweight and obesity were risk factors for invasive mechanical ventilation, and obesity was a risk factor for hospitalization and death, especially among adults < 65 years of age.4 Risks for hospitalization, ICU admission, and death were lowest among patients with BMIs of 24.2 kg/m2, 25.9 kg/m2, and 23.7 kg/m2, respectively, and then increased dramatically with higher BMIs.4

This study further emphasizes and builds upon previous evidence that obesity is linked to higher rates of COVID-19 hospitalizations and deaths. Study limitations include that only patients with reported height and weight were evaluated, and risks were assessed only among hospital patients, which could differ from evaluating all COVID-19 patients.4









						New Study Shows Overweight, Obesity Associated with Severe COVID-19 Complications
					

Evidence demonstrates that overweight and obesity are risk factors for severe COVID-19.



					www.pharmacytimes.com
				



_


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



If you don’t have COVID, you don’t spread it
It is the unvaccinated that are now spreading it.

Your misinformation campaign is part of the reason


----------



## Lesh (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Wooohooo...you must be the ONLY person on the planet that does anything physical

Newsflash...it won't help you fight covid


----------



## playtime (Jul 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would I get a vaccine that will certainly make me feel sick and that might not even stop me from getting covid?
> ...



so much for being pro life.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



OH whoa!! Who knew. If you don't HAVE covid, you can't spread it. Well then, bye bye masks! If you don't have it, you can't spread it, no one needs to wear masks ever again unless they're sick!!

You heard it here first peeps


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Doesn’t protect you from getting COVID or spreading it to others

A vaccine will


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


You can spread a lot of infection before you start to show symptoms


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

playtime said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



The vaccines do not prevent transmission. See the post I just posted. They only potentially reduce transmission. That's it.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Gee...so the gym instructor and his wife who are friends of mine should not have gotten covid huh?

They both had it bad. Marathon runners both


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So let me get this straight. You make a claim. I post actual scientific information refuting that claim and you don't even bother to look at it. Just go on making false scientific claims. Is that it? 

You realize that vaccinated people CAN STILL PASS COVID right???


----------



## Lesh (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> If you don't have it, you can't spread it, no one needs to wear masks ever again unless they're sick!!


A year and a half in and you still don't understand that symptomatic spread occurs or that you can have it and spread it for days before the onset of symptoms.

Fucking idiot


----------



## Lesh (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> You realize that vaccinated people CAN STILL PASS COVID right???


Which is why mask wearing still matters


----------



## playtime (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



which doesn't address that  some of those who claim to be pro life really aren't -  because they aren't protecting the most vulnerable amongst us.  even if the risk of transmission isn't eliminated ... significantly reducing that risk should be paramount.​​but selfishness is the mindset amongst the poorly educated as demonstrated by yer replies. ​


----------



## playtime (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



physically fit doesn't not automatically  =  healthy.


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > I know liberals just believe the Magic Vaccines are Magic because Big Daddy Govco said so, and so did Big Pharma.
> ...


One of my coworkers had a heart attack the day following getting his second Covid shot.  He had no preconditions and was in great health prior to getting vaccinated.  I was hesitant about getting the vaccine BEFORE that took place!  Now you couldn't pay me to get jabbed!  To be quite blunt...WE HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA WHAT LONG TERM AFFECTS THESE VACCINE'S ARE GOING TO HAVE ON THE PEOPLE WHO GOT THEM!!!
If you feel like being a guinea pig...go right ahead.  I'll pass on that.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


You are spreading misinformation
People are dying from it.

You should be ashamed


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


People get heart attacks all the time


----------



## Lesh (Jul 10, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


I know a guy who got hit by a bus the day after he got his shot.

I guess that bus was attracted by the mRNA shot huh?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jul 10, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > It's like it is attacking the body instead of the virus in several patients.
> ...


Only 3?  Who are you kidding?   My husband had 2 employees in the last 2 months go out like this......I know there are thousands more.....


----------



## Lesh (Jul 10, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Sure...


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Healthy people with nothing that would cause a heart attack get heart attacks all the time?  Yeah, right!  He was told that the heart attack was "stress related" and that he had no blockages or any of the other causes of a heart attack.  This is someone who's about the least "stressed" person I've ever met.  Someone who was a strong advocate of people getting vaccinated.  He no longer feels that way.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jul 10, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


There are a couple of things that you adding in to your calculations:  If you assume that the virus is working...
   1)  The vaccine even if it did work, only lasts a few months
    2)  This virus like all virus is weakened by the sun-------getting it during the summer is more likely to lead to natural immunity than death therefore what happens to those that got vaccinated, and weren't exposed to the virus during the summer when the virus comes around full force during the winter?


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 10, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


One of your more idiotic responses, Lesh!  Admit it...we have no idea at all what the effect these shots are going to have on the people who get them yet the left is pushing hard to force people to get vaccinated.  Not just at risk people...but healthy people...and children!  I wouldn't let my child get a shot that I didn't feel was completely safe.  In my opinion anyone that does is an idiot!


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

playtime said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Some people need kidneys.

Give yours up. Otherwise you're not pro-life.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You Puritans with your constant shaming. Don't you get tired of it?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...



There are scads and scads of stories like this.

And thinking people trust public health less and less


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jul 10, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


I am sorry you idiots don't like the facts, but you really should grow the f up and get a clue.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


Happens all the time
Even to Marathon runners


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You are going to have to change your screen name to……Typhoid Mary


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...



Did you exercise yet today?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So if I looked at your post history it would show that you've been off this site long enough to have done that. Today.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Did you exercise yet today?



Walked my dog 1 1/2 miles and mowed the lawn

Guess that protects me from COVID


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you exercise yet today?
> ...



Hey look. A 21 yr old in Ohio died hours after taking the J&J shot. Oh, right. People dying left and right of these wonderful Magic Vaccines

Nothing to see here, just like people died from the flu shots all over the place. OH WAIT









						Medical student, 21, died a day after getting J&J vaccine
					

John Foley, 21, a student at the University of Cincinnati in Ohio received the Johnson & Johnson coronavirus vaccine on Saturday and was discovered by his roommates on Sunday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


SCIENCE!

One person dies is reason to ignore the 300 million doses safely administered


----------



## Lesh (Jul 10, 2021)

Someone gets the shot and then walks in front of a bus and the “vaxxers” are gonna claim the vaccine caused it


----------



## Flopper (Jul 10, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently those masks ain't workin' too well.
> ...


Some counties simply put a much higher value on human life than others. One death is one death too many.  In Japan last year there was an unprecedented number of murder cases, 288 cases.  In the US, the number was about 20,000.  In societies where individual freedoms are valued much higher than the welfare of the community, human life seems to have less value.  Cultures that follow the old adage "one man's freedom ends where another man's freedom begins" have more respect for the rights of other, and the value of community health, happiness, and life.


----------



## MadChemist (Jul 10, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



Break it down by city or county and you'll see that subsets don't fit your one-size-fits-all description.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 10, 2021)

It's somewhat ironic that the red states where COVID is rising again are the same kinds of areas that rejected any help for those with HIV/AIDS.......is it Karma?


----------



## MadChemist (Jul 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You lecturing someone on spreading disinformation.....


----------



## MadChemist (Jul 10, 2021)

bodecea said:


> It's somewhat ironic that the red states where COVID is rising again are the same kinds of areas that rejected any help for those with HIV/AIDS.......is it Karma?



Over 50% of current active cases are in 5 states.  All of which are blue.

You bet it's karma.


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 10, 2021)

Likely a few other threads this could go into;
People Who Recover From COVID-19 at ‘Very Low Risk’ of Re-Infection: Study​EXCERPT:
...
People who have contracted COVID-19 and recovered should know that the risk for re-infection is very low, a doctor said after a study he worked on was published.

Researchers analyzed records from Curative, a clinical laboratory based in San Dimas that specializes in COVID-19 testing and has during the pandemic been conducting routine workforce screening. None of the 254 employees who had COVID-19 and recovered became re-infected, while four of the 739 who were fully vaccinated contracted the disease.

“The big takeaway was that if you are not vaccinated, and were not previously infected, one, you have a very high risk getting infected—24 percent of employees over a year tested positive. However, on the flip side, if you were vaccinated or previously infected your risk was near zero,” Dr. Jeffrey Klausner, clinical professor of preventive medicine and medicine at the University of Southern California’s Keck School of Medicine, told The Epoch Times.

Klausner and Dr. Noah Kojima of the University of California, Los Angeles’ Department of Medicine joined with Curative workers to analyze the records. They released a pre-print, or pre-peer reviewed version of the study online this week.
...








						People Who Recover From COVID-19 at 'Very Low Risk' of Reinfection: Study
					

People who have contracted COVID-19 and recovered should know that the risk for re-infection is very low, a doctor said after a study he worked on was published.




					www.theepochtimes.com
				




BTW & FWIW, Wife and I got COVID a couple months ago, and experience was same as prior flu and seasonal colds, maybe less so.  We are both well past 60 years old.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2021)

MadChemist said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > It's somewhat ironic that the red states where COVID is rising again are the same kinds of areas that rejected any help for those with HIV/AIDS.......is it Karma?
> ...



So your point is that if California has a 70 percent vaccination rate……12 million people are vulnerable

But if Wyoming has a 30 percent vaccination rate………. 420 thousand are vulnerable


----------



## MadChemist (Jul 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I didn't say that.

I said 50% of all active cases are in 5 blue states.

Learn how to read.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2021)

MadChemist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MadChemist said:
> ...


Read what I posted
The number of active cases is tied to the overall population

Have you always struggled with math?


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No, there have been over 6,000 deaths from the covid vaccines so far, and while that is still far fewer than the covid deaths, we don't know what the long term effect of these experimental vaccines are yet.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Interesting

Got a link on that?


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



{...
*Reports of death after COVID-19 vaccination are rare*. More than 331 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines were administered in the United States from December 14, 2020, through July 6, 2021. During this time, VAERS received 5,946 reports of death (0.0018%) among people who received a COVID-19 vaccine. 
...}








						COVID-19 Vaccination
					

COVID-19 vaccines protect against COVID-19. Get safety info and more.




					www.cdc.gov
				




These reported deaths are only where the vaccine is suspected, but can never be definitive.


----------



## krichton (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Here's one issue with that theory, as it relates this debate.  Per the CDC Influenza cases were already on a dramatic down swing before covid had even become widespread in the US.  Viral interference while mentioned as a possibility was also stated as unlikely.

Furthermore, during the 2017-2018 flu season when over 60,000 americans died of the flu, Japan, which is known to have a mostly mask culture had over 5k deaths.  At the time that was a high for them by a wide margin.  That's within a population of 130 million.   In Taiwan flu deaths are barely even a thing.  This trend repeats itself through most of asia. None of this is any coincidence.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 10, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


What vaccines do is reduce successful transmissions.  To survive, virus particles much reach a host that has not become immune either through vaccination or previous infection.   The more people that have been vaccinated, the harder it is for the virus to spread.  The primary method of transmission is expelled droplets carrying the virus.  These droplets dry and dissipate as air currents move them so they must hit on suitable hosts typically within minutes.  The more people that are vaccinated the harder it is for the virus to a reach suitable hosts.  If 100% of a population has become immunity by vaccinations, there will be no suitable hosts.   Since we will never reach 100%, there will always be tiny bit of the virus remaining.  The Spanish influence epidemic was over 100 years ago, yet the virus still exist.


----------



## MadChemist (Jul 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Read what I posted.

I never said anything about the overall population.

I said 1/2 of active cases are in 5 blue states.

Pure and simple.


----------



## krichton (Jul 10, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Assuming this story is true, what do you think the odds were, of him getting covid and having something similar happen?   The vaccine only triggers your body's immuno response to the virus, but in a much safer way.  People who have contracted the virus had the exact same side effects but at a much higher rate.  It's unfortunate this happened but it likely would have happened if he had caught the virus as well.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 10, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Every one of those deaths is investigated by medical researchers. Of the 5946 reported deaths, researchers have found only 3 deaths  in which the vaccine was at least partially a cause. That reduces the percentage where vaccine were at least partial a cause of death to less than .000001% of those receiving the vaccine.  You are far  more likely to win the Powerball lottery that die from the vaccine.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 10, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> No, there have been over 6,000 deaths from the covid vaccines so far, and while that is still far fewer than the covid deaths, we don't know what the long term effect of these experimental vaccines are yet.


You have been repeatedly told, the VAER database is open to anybody.  So people can put any adverse reaction they want into the database.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 10, 2021)

Flopper said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Vaccines do not at all in any way prevent infection.
All they do is quicken the ability of the immune response to kill the infection.
That does reduce successful transmission, but on the sending side, not on the receiving side.
The receiver is not going to be producing antibodies all the time, and instead will only produce them AFTER an full infection has taken hold.

And actually, we likely only need 70% immunity, by recovery, vaccination, or inherent immunity, in order to wipe out the covid-19 virus forever.

And there will be no "tiny bit of virus remaining".
Covid-19 is not endemic to humans and is only barely able to survive in humans, with a maximum time being about 2 weeks.
So it should have been easy to eliminate this virus last year.

The Spanish flu is endemic to humans, and has been around continually.
It is not at all like covid-19 except that we also prevented the Spanish flu from going away, by "flattening the curve".


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 10, 2021)

krichton said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Reasonable logic, but there are reasons why the vaccine could turn out to be more deadly.
For example, it is not an actual virus they are using, but a synthetic fake, and that could trigger additional reactions beyond what is reasonable for what is needed to defend against a covid attack.  It could trigger future immune responses to anything that was used to build the synthetic.  
Another problem is they built the synthetic badly, with reports of the corona spike protein they use as a trigger, coming unattached.
When that happens, then the immune system can attack anywhere it ends up, like the heart or brain, thus killing the patient.

We already have lots of people with Lupus, arthritis, diabetes, autism, and lots of problems from over active immune systems.
So it is not likely a good idea to hype it over something not endemic to humans, that is never coming back.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 10, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Vaccines do not at all in any way prevent infection.
> All they do is quicken the ability of the immune response to kill the infection.
> That does reduce successful transmission, but on the sending side, not on the receiving side.
> The receiver is not going to be producing antibodies all the time, and instead will only produce them AFTER an full infection has taken hold.


_to successfully cause disease they must pass through several stages of infection: colonisation, invasion, proliferation and transmission._

Vaccines are able to limit infection at the proliferation stage.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 10, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> And actually, we likely only need 70% immunity, by recovery, vaccination, or inherent immunity, in order to wipe out the covid-19 virus forever.


That's based on a homogeneous model of infection/vaccination.   Unfortunately we have large numbers of clustered republicans refusing to get vaccinated, which creates local pockets where the virus can flourish, and mutate.

The best analogy is a nuclear reactor.  You can control or stop the reaction when the fuel isn't allowed to concentrate, which nullifies the operation of the control rods, or moderators.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 10, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I disagree that these are just random death reports of those vaccinated.
These reports clearly are a "selected" group that went through some level of investigation.
And it is completely wrong to claim only 3 deaths attributed to the vaccines.
There have been hundred where the vaccines most definitely were the only cause of death
Several thousand have been killed by Anaphylaxis, due to covid vaccination responses.
At least 38 have been killed by Thrombosis with thrombocytopenia syndrome, due to covid vaccination response.
At least 971 have been killed by Myocarditis and pericarditis, due to covid vaccination response.

{...
For public awareness and in the interest of transparency, CDC is providing timely updates on the following serious adverse events of interest:


*Anaphylaxis after COVID-19 vaccination is rare* and has occurred in approximately 2 to 5 people per million vaccinated in the United States*. *Severe allergic reactions, including anaphylaxis, can occur after any vaccination. If this occurs, vaccination providers can effectively and immediately treat the reaction. Learn more about COVID-19 vaccines and allergic reactions, including anaphylaxis.
*Thrombosis with thrombocytopenia syndrome (TTS) after Johnson & Johnson’s Janssen (J&J/Janssen) COVID-19 vaccination is rare. *As of July 6, 2021, more than 12.6 million doses of the J&J/Janssen COVID-19 Vaccine have been given in the United States. CDC and FDA identified 38 confirmed reports of people who got the J&J/Janssen COVID-19 Vaccine and later developed TTS. Women younger than 50 years old especially should be aware of the rare but increased risk of this adverse event. There are other COVID-19 vaccine options available for which this risk has not been seen. Learn more about J&J/Janssen COVID-19 Vaccine and TTS.
To date, two confirmed cases of TTS following mRNA COVID-19 vaccination (Moderna) have been reported to VAERS after more than 318 million doses of mRNA COVID-19 vaccines administered in the United States. Based on available data, there is not an increased risk for TTS after mRNA COVID-19 vaccination.

*Myocarditis and pericarditis after COVID-19 vaccination are rare. *As of July 6, 2021, VAERS has received 971 reports of myocarditis or pericarditis among people ages 30 and younger who received COVID-19 vaccine. Most cases have been reported after mRNA COVID-19 vaccination (Pfizer-BioNTech or Moderna), particularly in male adolescents and young adults. Through follow-up, including medical record reviews, CDC and FDA have confirmed 594 reports of myocarditis or pericarditis. CDC and its partners are investigating these reports to assess whether there is a relationship to COVID-19 vaccination. Learn more about COVID-19 vaccines and myocarditis.
*Reports of death after COVID-19 vaccination are rare*. More than 331 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines were administered in the United States from December 14, 2020, through July 6, 2021. During this time, VAERS received 5,946 reports of death (0.0018%) among people who received a COVID-19 vaccine. FDA requires healthcare providers to report any death after COVID-19 vaccination to VAERS, even if it’s unclear whether the vaccine was the cause. *Reports of adverse events to VAERS following vaccination, including deaths, do not necessarily mean that a vaccine caused a health problem. *A review of available clinical information, including death certificates, autopsy, and medical records, has not established a causal link to COVID-19 vaccines. However, recent reports indicate a plausible causal relationship between the J&J/Janssen COVID-19 Vaccine and TTS, a rare and serious adverse event—blood clots with low platelets—which has caused deaths.
...}


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 10, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > No, there have been over 6,000 deaths from the covid vaccines so far, and while that is still far fewer than the covid deaths, we don't know what the long term effect of these experimental vaccines are yet.
> ...



Wrong.
These are "selected" reports only that have been investigated and verified.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 10, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> You have been repeatedly told, the VAER database is open to anybody.  So people can put any adverse reaction they want into the database.





Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> These are "selected" reports only that have been investigated and verified.


The 6,000 death figure comes from the raw data.  The data even says so.






						VAERS | Vaccine Safety | CDC
					

VAERS is the national vaccine safety monitoring system that accepts reports of adverse events after vaccination. The system can quickly detect potential safety issues with vaccines.




					www.cdc.gov
				




VAERS accepts reports from anyone. This also allows VAERS to act as an early warning system to detect rare adverse events.

VAERS reports are submitted by anyone and sometimes lack details or contain errors.

*This specific limitation has caused confusion about the publicly available data, specifically regarding the number of reported deaths. In the past there have been instances where people misinterpreted reports of death following vaccination as death caused by the vaccines; that is a mistake.*


----------



## Flopper (Jul 10, 2021)

Stryder50 said:


> Likely a few other threads this could go into;
> People Who Recover From COVID-19 at ‘Very Low Risk’ of Re-Infection: Study​EXCERPT:
> ...
> People who have contracted COVID-19 and recovered should know that the risk for re-infection is very low, a doctor said after a study he worked on was published.
> ...


There are several problems with this study.  First being the number of infected people that were vaccinated was 4 in 759 or 755 were not infected.  That means 99% were not infected well wi


Stryder50 said:


> Likely a few other threads this could go into;
> People Who Recover From COVID-19 at ‘Very Low Risk’ of Re-Infection: Study​EXCERPT:
> ...
> People who have contracted COVID-19 and recovered should know that the risk for re-infection is very low, a doctor said after a study he worked on was published.
> ...



As stated in the link, there is the possibility employees could have tested positive for COVID-19 outside of the routine screening, or employee testing program.  This is a major limitation of the study because as we know there is a huge variation in validity of testing, particular positive test errors which could well account for the 4 positive cases.   Also the study did not address the longevity of protection due to infection nor the fact that people that have had covid-19 and those who have not been vaccinated take far more precautions such as social distancing and mask wearing than those who have been fully vaccinated..

There is also another point to consider.  The high efficacy of vaccines is based a high enough viral load to make you ill. Although the vaccine will reduce Asymptomatic cases with low viral loads it will not eliminate them. So what begs for an answer in this study is whether the 4 people infected were asymptomatic, slight ill, or very ill.   Remember the purpose of the vaccine is keep you alive and out of the hospital, not testing negative on covid test.  It is not uncommon for people who have been fully vaccinated to test positive.  This is due to inherit tendency toward positive errors which is probably why the CDC does not recommend routine covid-19 testing for people that have been vaccinated.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 10, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Vaccines do not at all in any way prevent infection.
> ...



That is impossible.
First of all, the terms are entirely in the wrong order.
First comes invasion, then proliferation, then colonization, which then is characterized as infection once it has reached a threshold.
And transmission happens as soon as proliferation.
Once you have hatched a new batch of virus, you can be infectious.
Here are the real stages:

{...
*Stages of Viral Infections*​Viruses initiate infection and may cause disease through many defined stages. These include (_a_) entry into the body, (_b_) initia-tion of infection at a primary site (infection of the target tissue),_c_) replication of virus (Fig. 51-1) and spread to secondary site, and (_d_) manifestations of the disease.
...}





__





						Stages of Viral Infections
					

Viruses initiate infection and may cause disease through many defined stages. These include (a) entry into the body, (b) initia-tion of infection at a...




					www.brainkart.com


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 10, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > And actually, we likely only need 70% immunity, by recovery, vaccination, or inherent immunity, in order to wipe out the covid-19 virus forever.
> ...



Sure vaccination will stop it, but the point is that there are other means of immunity that will end it other than vaccine, and if they had been done last March, it never would have gotten this bad.

And the nuclear reactor is not at all a good analogy because with a nuclear reactor, having more reactions going in nearby, greatly accelerates the reaction.
With a virus, nearby reproduction has no effect on any one virus replication.  There is no critical mass.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 10, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > You have been repeatedly told, the VAER database is open to anybody.  So people can put any adverse reaction they want into the database.
> ...



Wrong.
The published report are only the "selected" ones which have had some degree of investigation.
Odds are the estimate of 6000 vaccine deaths is vastly under reported, and is NOT at all an exaggeration.
No one is injecting false reports, and it is a lie to claim "anyone" can file, or that reports are not investigated.


----------



## krichton (Jul 10, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...



There has been over 4 million covid deaths around the world.  Has the vaccine somehow exceeded that number without anyone knowing, to be considered more "deadly"?


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 10, 2021)

krichton said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It is true.  What are the odds of a healthy person having a heart attack a day after getting a vaccine shot?  How many healthy people were having heart attacks from Covid?  My point...which nobody has even attempted to address...is that we don't really know WHAT these vaccines are going to do to us and taking them is a crap shoot!  Why would any healthy person risk that?


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 10, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Sure vaccination will stop it, but the point is that there are other means of immunity that will end it other than vaccine, and if they had been done last March, it never would have gotten this bad.


Oh yes, the Scott Atlas "herd immunity" theory.

If you did the math, you would find that would have resulted in over 3 million dead americans in order to achieve it.  Based on the current covid data over the length of the pandemic. Which is squarely in the middle of the fatality numbers estimated early in the pandemic.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 10, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> And the nuclear reactor is not at all a good analogy because with a nuclear reactor, having more reactions going in nearby, greatly accelerates the reaction.
> With a virus, nearby reproduction has no effect on any one virus replication.  There is no critical mass.


Critical mass only relates to nuclear explosions, not nuclear reactors, so stop throwing out terms you don't understand.

And the nearby reproduction is exactly like a nuclear reactor, because the R0 number acts as the multiplier of infections, just like the enrichment of fissile material multiplies the reaction rate.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 10, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> The published report are only the "selected" ones which have had some degree of investigation.
> Odds are the estimate of 6000 vaccine deaths is vastly under reported, and is NOT at all an exaggeration.


_VAERS did receive 4,178 reports of deaths (0.0017% of all vaccine doses) between Dec. 14, 2020 and May 3, 2021. However, these reports don’t point to a causal relationship between receiving the vaccine and death._


----------



## Flopper (Jul 10, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Of the 6,000 deaths reported after vaccination, medical researchers have found only 3 deaths that were linked to the Johnson and Johnson vaccine. No deaths have linked to either the Moderna or the Pfizer vaccine.

Side effects of vaccines have always showed up within two months of vaccination. This history goes back to at least the 1960s with the oral polio vaccine and examples continue through today.  So far the FDA has license 84 vaccines and none have had side effects that were not discovered in the first two months.

Pfizer, Moderna, and now Johnson and Johnson have all submitted application in May and June  for full approval.  Generally it takes 6 months for full approval due to statuary requirements.   The reason it is experimental are to meet legal requirements.  Any drug or vaccine that is giving Emergency Use Authorization is considered experimental by law. It does not imply that there are any FDA required research, development, clinical testing, or clinical trials yet to done.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 10, 2021)

krichton said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...



You missed the point.
We don't yet know what these vaccines have done.
They have in general, increased our immune response, but it was an over active immune response that was the main problem in the first place.
What if this vaccine makes individuals deadly allergic to something quite ordinary and common?


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 10, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure vaccination will stop it, but the point is that there are other means of immunity that will end it other than vaccine, and if they had been done last March, it never would have gotten this bad.
> ...



Wrong.
Fauci did his math in public early on, and his estimate was 2.4 million deaths.
But now it is obvious why he was so wrong.
He did not know about the asymptomatic or the scared, who did not report being infected.
He did not know more than half the population started out already inherently immune.
He did not know that those under 38 would be 400 times less likely to die if deliberately infected, then those over 70 accidentally getting infected.
He did not know that early on, you only need 70% of the small circle of contact around the infected to be immune, in order to wipe out the virus, and that as you wait by "flattening the curve", that the circles of contact increase so much, that you need hundreds of times more people immune in order to end it.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 10, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > And the nuclear reactor is not at all a good analogy because with a nuclear reactor, having more reactions going in nearby, greatly accelerates the reaction.
> ...



Wrong.
Critical mass is necessary for any nuclear reactor to work at all.

{...
critical mass
[ˈˌkridəkəl ˈmas]

NOUN

physics
the minimum amount of fissile material needed to maintain a nuclear chain reaction.
...}


And nuclear reactions are nothing at all like infections.
Nuclear reactions add positive feedback to each other.
The result is exponential.
Multiple infection next to each other have no effect on each other.
The effect is only geometric.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 10, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong.
> ...



Oh come on, not a single one of those VAERS reports was from being hit by a truck or something totally unrelated.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 10, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Wrong.
The deaths from allergic reaction and the deaths from swelling of the heart combined are in the thousands, and have been definitely attributed to the vaccines.

And NO, there is not a single vaccine that can not have a delayed reaction.
Allergic reactions are from an immune system reacting inappropriately.
Vaccines increase immune system responses.
And it is very possible for future responses to be lethal.

The FDA has flat come out and said that it wants a great deal more testing, with wider test groups.
There is no way to know yet what the potential allergic reaction possibilities may be.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jul 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Again Right.....my husband has had 2 employees die in the 2 last months right after getting the vaccine as well.....something is going on.  Oddly, they aren't going down as deaths caused by the vaccine, but their medical providers are trying to say that they must have had the covid virus before the shot and died of covid not the vaccine.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jul 10, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


There is no wiping out the virus forever-------it will be here forever at this point.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 10, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> If you did the math, you would find that would have resulted in over 3 million dead americans in order to achieve it.





Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> Fauci did his math in public early on, and his estimate was 2.4 million deaths.
> But now it is obvious why he was so wrong.
> He did not know about the asymptomatic or the scared, who did not report being infected.
> He did not know more than half the population started out already inherently immune.


Faucci's estimate was "dead" accurate.  He predicted 2.4 million dead Americans by december 2020.  That extrapolates to 3 million by today.  But of course you will point out the actual number is only 600,000.

That's not from asymptomatic cases, or natural immunity, that was from masking and government shutdowns.


----------



## krichton (Jul 10, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...






			https://www.hackensackmeridianhealth.org/HealthU/2021/02/15/can-covid-19-cause-a-heart-attack/
		


Heart attacks from covid19 exist and with more frequency.  Let's stop the hysteria over the vaccine.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 10, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Critical mass only relates to nuclear explosions, not nuclear reactors, so stop throwing out terms you don't understand.





Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> Critical mass is necessary for any nuclear reactor to work at all.
> 
> {...
> ...





First I call bullshit.  I did a Google search of the terms you quote, and found NO MATCH.

The actual definition of critical mass from wiki proves you wrong.









						Critical mass - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




_In nuclear engineering, a critical mass is the smallest amount of fissile material needed for a sustained nuclear chain reaction. The critical mass of a fissionable material depends upon its nuclear properties (specifically, its nuclear fission cross-section), density, shape, enrichment, purity, temperature, and surroundings. The concept is important in nuclear weapon design._
Also the critical mass of Uranium is about 112 pounds

_A typical thermal reactor contains about 100 tons of uranium with an average enrichment of 2%_

That's the equivalent of 2 tons of pure U 235


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 10, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Well if we "flatten the curve" long enough, there is a chance the virus will evolve to become endemic to humans, but if that happens, it also will no longer be as lethal.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 10, 2021)

krichton said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...


Your link has a hyper link to a German study with 100 participants with a *"Recent recovery from severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 infection, as determined by reverse transcription–polymerase chain reaction on swab test of the upper respiratory tract."  *
It was a very limited study.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 10, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > If you did the math, you would find that would have resulted in over 3 million dead americans in order to achieve it.
> ...



That is silly.
Fauci originally estimated a lethality of 2%.
We now know how many have been infected and did not even know it, that the lethality is really more like 0.02%
Fauci was 100 times too high on lethality.
And there is no extrapolation because Fauci used a straight 70% of the whole population, when back then we only actually needed 70% of the small localities, which was then less then 5% of the total population.
And again, the young who are immune and the asymptomatic who must also be inherently immune, means that we only needed something like 5% more in order to end it.

You totally do not understand how epidemics work.
Masking and government shutdown do not and can not do any good.
All they do is conserve potential future hosts, thus making each month like a brand new re-infection from the outside.
As long as there are hosts for the virus to jump to every 12 days, it can never end.
Masking and government shutdowns make any epidemic last forever.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 10, 2021)

krichton said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...



No, the virus can not get into the blood stream, so then can not cause a heart attack.
If the immune system starts to macerate the lungs, that can release thousands of little blood clots, and that can result in a heart attack however.
But the vaccine has a well recorded incidence of hearth swelling.
Usually not fatal is treated, but the vaccine clearly has risks we know of, and potential for many more we just have not yet discovered.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 10, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> That is silly.
> Fauci originally estimated a lethality of 2%.
> We now know how many have been infected and did not even know it, that the lethality is really more like 0.02%
> Fauci was 100 times too high on lethality.
> ...


I really think that some of these snowflake-lefty-loons expect life to be a cush ride with no bumps or  bruises and "Mother Government" will protect them and always give them sustenance from her taxpayer 'tits.'


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 10, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Critical mass only relates to nuclear explosions, not nuclear reactors, so stop throwing out terms you don't understand.
> ...



That makes absolutely no sense.
First you claim you found no match, and then repeat exactly what I quoted.
Here is the link to what I quoted.




__





						critical mass definition - Search
					






					www.bing.com
				



Then you go on about how many tons of uranium are in a typical reactor, which is totally irrelevant.
The point is that critical mass is about how other near-by reactions release neutrons that stimulate and accelerate the reaction of other atoms.
Critical mass does not mean a runaway nuclear explosion.
They carefully dial it up slowly so they get just the energy they want, without the risk of a full runaway event.
It just means it has an accelerated effect.

And there is nothing like that with a virus.
A virus is not exponential but just geometric.
The fact there are more infections does not increase the speed of other infections.
Each infection is independent of all other infections.

But not with a nuclear reaction.
The rate of nuclear reactions you get, are an exponential function of the number of nuclear reactions you have.
{...
The strongest force in nature is the nuclear binding force, i.e., the force that holds the nucleus together. It is strong enough to overcome the natural repulsion between the protons in the nucleus, and it can be unleashed in the process known as nuclear fission, or splitting the atom. A chain reaction occurs when enough fissionable material (or "critical mass") is present, and the progress of the reaction is exponential. In a chain reaction, neutrons released in fission produce additional fissions, which in turn produces neutrons, and the process repeats. If each neutron releases two or more neutrons, then the number of fissions doubles in each generation: This is exponential growth. In 10 generations, for example, there are 1024 (or 210 fissions); in 80 generations there are 280 fissions—a number so huge that when written it is approximately equal to 1 followed by 23 zeros.
...}




__





						Loading…
					





					www.hofstra.edu


----------



## Flopper (Jul 10, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


I agree, viruses do not prevent infection. However, I think you're being a bit picky.   The more accurate statement is the vaccine enables the immune system to prevent infection.

Only two infectious diseases have been successfully eradicated,  Smallpox in humans and Rinderpest in cattle and buffalos.  It took about 200 years and a worldwide vaccination program to eradicate Small Pox.  It only took only 60 years to eradicate rinderpest which was far easier since it only affected cattle and buffalos and they didn't have an option of saying no to the vaccine.  

Spanish Influenza which killed at least 50 million worldwide was caused by the H1H1 virus.  By 1920, most countries were probably at or close to herd immunity and governments pronounced an end to the epidemic, primarily to stimulate commerce.  Since there was no vaccine, H1NI continued but it was not referred to as the Spanish Influenza, just a bad case of the flu.  It was not till the late 1930's that H1N1 was discovered and credited with the Spanish Influenza. A vaccine was created in the 50's and it is now part of the yearly flu vaccine we take in the US.  H1N1 has reached epidemic proportions a number of times.  Swine Flu was a strain of H1N1 which killed millions and is still around today and continues to produce new strains. 

H1N1 is a great example as to why we should eradicate this virus. If we just reduce hospitalizations and deaths so that we consider it a minor health problem, it will continue to replicate and eventually throw off a new very deadly strain.  Like H1N1, it will rise again.  We have developed one the most effect vaccines ever and we could eliminate covid-19 forever but only if we continue to vaccinate which seems very unlike once we feel it is under control.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 10, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


Yes, it can be in the blood stream but it is a respiratory virus so it would be rare.   We know that it infects the respiratory tract (the nose and lungs), causing coughing, shortness of breath, and difficulty breathing. However, it can appear elsewhere, heart, gastrointestinal track, eyes, kidneys but it is mainly appears in the respiratory system.









						What We Now Know About Coronavirus Transmission: Where the Virus Goes in your Body and How it is Spread | BioSpace
					

It is important to remember that this is a new virus, so researchers are constantly learning more about it every day.




					www.biospace.com


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 10, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



But H1N1 is endemic to humans.
It can live indefinitely in humans, partially by hiding from the immune system, and partially by not causing enough harm to cause the loss of a host.
Covid-19 is not endemic to humans because it can't survive in a human for more than about 2 weeks.
It irritates the immune system to easily and also causes host death too easily.
So the only way covid-19 is going to come back is if we again interact with its endemic hosts in nature, the bat.

And since covid-19 is endemic to bats, (and maybe pangolins), we can never get rid of it.
We would have to vaccinate all the bats.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 10, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...


First of all *VAERS reports are not published.  *However they can be viewed online but to be compliant with HIPPA, personal information is not included.  Once a report is submitted it can not be delete nor edited by the sender nor the CDC or FDA.  If the VAERS research team needs more information, they will contact the person.

*Since anyone can be submit a report including patients, healthcare providers, and parents, I would think side effects would be more likely to be over reported. *Someone can report they grew a 3rd arm the day after vaccination or anything else and it will go into the data.  However, this type reporting is rare because a lot of information such as addresses, vaccination sites, ect. are electronic verified.  Also reporting false information is a federal crime which can be tried as a felony.  The CDC says they have found very very little bogus information in the reports.





__





						Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS)
					






					vaers.hhs.gov


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 10, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...



No, the covid-19 virus can not be in the blood stream.
If it could be, then transfusions could be contaminated and would all have to be carefully tested.
But tests have shown that blood instantly and utterly destroys the virus completely.

The covid virus has never appeared in the heart, eyes, kidneys, or brain.
Pieces have been found in all places in the blood stream, but only because the cytokine storm has started macerating the lungs and caused pieces of lungs, bloodclots, and virus fragments to contaminate the blood stream.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 10, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...



No, because most people would not have the vaguest idea how to file a report, and without some valid evidence, undocumented reports are quickly culled.
For example, my 2nd Moderna shot caused the worst illness of my life, and it lasted over 3 weeks, and still causes weakness and headaches.
No one is getting a report of that fact, because there is no mechanism for doing do.
WalMart does not forward complaints.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 10, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> And there is nothing like that with a virus.
> A virus is not exponential but just geometric.
> The fact there are more infections does not increase the speed of other infections.
> Each infection is independent of all other infections.


Absolutely wrong.  The spread is exponential with the value of R0.    The number of infected people (N) is equal to the exponent of R0*T.

R0 is a factor of the density of subjects (social distancing) Such that R0 is similar to the number of people within a 6 foot diameter circle.

We also know that R0 is independent of the mix of symptomatic and asymptomatic people.  They both viral shed equally/









						Clinical Course and Molecular Viral Shedding Among Patients With SARS-CoV-2 Infection
					

This cohort study quantitatively describes molecular viral shedding in asymptomatic and symptomatic patients with SARS-CoV-2 infection.




					jamanetwork.com


----------



## GWV5903 (Jul 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Wrong again Skippy…
> I got the Phizer vaccine which Trump had nothing to do with
> 
> 
> Notice how Trump snuck off and got the vaccine so his minions wouldn’t accuse him of weakness?


You need to make up your mind, now he had nothing to do with the extremely rapid development of these vaccines?!?! Put the crack pipe down…
It’s amazing how far you will go down the rabbit hole to discredit the best POTUS we have had since Reagan… 
Does your mother know how far gone you are? Was this condition you suffer from hereditary? If so, please don’t breed…


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 10, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > And there is nothing like that with a virus.
> ...



No, I read the article and it did not say covid infection spread was exponential.
In fact, R0 is the multiplication factor, and NOT exponential at all.
The value of R0 = 2.0 for covid-19, which means that on average, only 2 people will be infected by each infected person.
Doubling is geometric, and NOT exponential.

You are also using the word "asymptomatic" wrong.
If a person is shedding but does not yet feel sick, that is pre-symptomatic, not asymptomatic.
That is because shedding IS a symptom actually, but the person just does not know it.
The word "asymptomatic" is reserved for those who are inherently immune enough so that they will never know they were ever infected, and they likely will not infect others because it won't  be reproducing enough in their body.

Your link if from August 2020, so it almost a year old.  We know a lot more about it now.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 11, 2021)

MadChemist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MadChemist said:
> ...



Exactly what's happening in the UK right now. Tons and tons of cases in the vaccinated.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 11, 2021)

Much ado about a virus with a 95% to 99% survival rate.   If you drive a car you are more likely to die.   Some perspective people.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 11, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> Much ado about a virus with a 95% to 99% survival rate.   If you drive a car you are more likely to die.   Some perspective people.



But if you don't get the Magic Vaccine you're a Terrible Human and you want to Kill Grandma

Just like when you didn't want to wear Aunt Sarah's curtain material as a mask over your face

This debacle is the stupidest thing I've ever seen in my lifetime. And that's really saying something


----------



## Care4all (Jul 11, 2021)

MadChemist said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > It's somewhat ironic that the red states where COVID is rising again are the same kinds of areas that rejected any help for those with HIV/AIDS.......is it Karma?
> ...


What are the 5 states with the most active cases?  It seems like Texas and Florida would be in the top 5, no???


----------



## Care4all (Jul 11, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> Much ado about a virus with a 95% to 99% survival rate.   If you drive a car you are more likely to die.   Some perspective people.


600,000 people died of COVID in the past year.

Only 30,000 -35000 die in car accidents in a year.

YOU ARE WAYYYYY OFF BASE!!!


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 11, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Much ado about a virus with a 95% to 99% survival rate.   If you drive a car you are more likely to die.   Some perspective people.
> ...



With. Not necessarily of. We know this for sure. 

For example did you know a big percentage of covid patients in the hospital are pregnant women? They go in for labor and "test positive". They're not sick; they just have the viral fragments in their nose the defunct PCR tests pick up.

This is such a scandal, this entire Covid episode, that if we were allowed to start uncovering layers the shock would reverberate for generations. So the entire thing is hushed up.


----------



## playtime (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



i have 2 & can spare one if someone in my family needed one.  i am an organ donor upon my demise so they can take any useable parts....

lol... but thanx for playing the  'false comparison'  game .


----------



## playtime (Jul 11, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



well, who gave it to them?  'not sick'  doesn't mean much other than they have no symptoms -  but this brand spanking new disease hasn't much 'history' of what long term effects might present. & if they are 'positive'  that means they can give it to someone who may not be so lucky. then there's the babies in utero who can get covid & have serious complications.

lol ... pro life!


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 11, 2021)

playtime said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Covid vaccines don't even eliminate transmission; at best they simply reduce them. But because I won't get these ineffective and dangerous vaccines you are claiming I'm not "pro-life". Okay, since I am responsible for everyone else's life, let's apply those standards. You have two kidneys. Give one away. Did I qualify just for family? I don't believe I did. 

How often do you donate blood and plasma? You should do that AT LEAST as often as you can. Otherwise, not pro-life.

Realize the only thing I'm denoting as "pro-life" is that a mother of a child NOT KILL HER OWN CHILD. That's it. Just don't off your baby.


----------



## MadChemist (Jul 11, 2021)

Care4all said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Correct.....NO.  Florida is number 6.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 11, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Much ado about a virus with a 95% to 99% survival rate.   If you drive a car you are more likely to die.   Some perspective people.
> ...



Actually cars are way more dangerous than covid-19.
What you are forgetting is that people spend very little time in cars.
You can't average the number of deaths per years, but the number of deaths per hour of risk.
And with social distancing, people are avoiding the risky aspects of social interaction where you could get infected.
The amount of time you stay safely secluded at home, does not count any more than the homeless person who does not have a car and does not drive anywhere.
The risks to compare are when you get into a car and drive, with when you go to the store or someplace where you could get covid-19.
Safe time in between does not count.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 11, 2021)

playtime said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Covid-19 is only new to us because it learned the trick of being able to survive a fever from living in bats that get hot when they fly.
Otherwise, coronaviruses have been around millions of years, and are what we call cold and flu.
And there likely are no long term effects from the virus because the virus is itself essentially harmless.
The harm comes from what is essentially an allergic over reaction by the immune system.
And testing positive does NOT mean you can give it to someone else.
Testing positive just means you inhaled some fragments.
To be able to pass it to someone else, you have to be reproducing and shedding in large quantity.
And no, covid-19 can only survive hidden away in remote air passageways.
It is instantly destroyed in contact with blood, so it can not get to the uterus or a fetus.


----------



## krichton (Jul 11, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



This is fear mongering based on conspiracy theories.  




Rigby5 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...



That's what the statistics and research has told us from real doctors, not ones on message boards.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 11, 2021)

krichton said:


> This is fear mongering based on conspiracy theories.



Wrong.
The FDA has refused to approve these mRNA vaccines so far.
The inventor of mRNA vaccine, Dr. Robert Malone has said they were rushed and flawed.
Thousands of doctors and nurses are getting fired for refusing these mRNA vaccination.

The only "fear mongering" is by those pushing the vaccines.
Epidemics normally end by acquired immunity, not vaccinations.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 11, 2021)

krichton said:


> That's what the statistics and research has told us from real doctors, not ones on message boards.



No real doctor has EVER said covis-19 has or can cause a heart attack.
You are lying.
But clearly the vaccines have caused serious heart problems.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 11, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Some strains of H1N1 are endemic in humans and cause a small fraction of all influenza-like illness and a small fraction of all seasonal influenza


Rigby5 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


You said." the only way covid-19 is going to come back is if we again interact with its endemic hosts in nature, the bat." Since you are assuming it could come back, then you must believe that it will it be eradicate. I do not believe that will happen at least not in the foreseeable future for several reasons. The virus cannot be completely eradiated because we simple will not be able to reach herd immunity throughout the world. Once the disease and deaths have reached and acceptable level, the vaccinations will stop and the virus will begin to spread again. Epidemics will pop up from time to time indefinitely. Also, high rates of replication and this virus’s rate of mutation makes it very likely that before this virus is contained in the world, we will be dealing with a lot of dangerous strains.

We still don’t know the origins of the coronavirus so your assumption that it comes from bats is a supposition. The virus (SC2r-CoVs) found in bats in China was a member of the coronavirus family but not the virus that causes Covid-19. There is some evidence that indicates SC2r-CoVs could have jumped species and became SARS-CoV-2 in humans. However, there are other possibilities that scientists are investigating.


Direct spillover from animals such as bats to humans
Spillover from other animals to humans through an intermediate host
Introduction through refrigerated or frozen foods
Laboratory leaks









						We still don’t know the origins of the coronavirus. Here are 4 scenarios.
					

Experts say that understanding how the virus first leapt from animals to humans is essential to preventing future pandemics.




					www.nationalgeographic.com
				






Since the virus found in bats in China is not the same virus that causes Covid-19 and we don't know if there was a species jump to humans your statements about it are not relevant.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 11, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > This is fear mongering based on conspiracy theories.
> ...


Wrong, Pfizer followed by Moderna are the first to submit requests for both EUA approval and then full approval and they have not been refused. 

It seems likely that FDA will give full approve to both both the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines by the end of this year.  It takes at least 6 mos. to go from EUA to full approval due to statuary requirements.  As one FDA offical said, these vaccines with over 130 million dose given has proven to be not only one of the most effective vaccines the FDA has approve but also one of the safest.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 11, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Nonsense
A report can be filed online or on paper by the person inoculated.  Also, it  can be reported to the healthcare provider who gave the vaccine, their family doctor or other licensed healthcare provider.  By law healthcare providers and the vaccine manufacturer are require by law to report adverse events.  There is also a CDC help line to assist people submitting reports and there are provisions for the disabled.

If valid contact information is provided by the person reporting the event then the report will be entered into the database and the reporter will get an acknowledgement.  Even if a description of the event is growing a third arm, it will still go into the database and once in the database it can not be edited or deleted.   Submitting fraudulent information is a federal crime. The database can be accessed by anyone using the CDC Wonder VAERS system.

The data in the database may be inaccurate or incomplete. It does not contain any investigative material or comments.  Displayed data does not contain personal information.  A CDC spokesperson said the VAERS database is like a tip line used by investigators.     Only investigators are allowed to contact patients or the reporters. Investigators will often ask the patient to submit addition information. They are instructed not provide comments on their investigation.   





__





						VAERS - Download / Upload a Writable PDF Form
					





					vaers.hhs.gov
				







__





						How to Access VAERS Data through VAERS WONDER System | Vaccine Safety | CDC
					

Learn how to access and understand VAERS data through VAERS WONDER, an online search tool.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## krichton (Jul 11, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > That's what the statistics and research has told us from real doctors, not ones on message boards.
> ...



A medical study was done and that was the conclusion they came to regarding covid19 and heart attacks, so it's true.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 11, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



I disagree that we don't know that covid-19 is endemic to bats only.
First of all there is the circumstantial evidence that it can't be endemic to any animal we come in common contact with, or else we would have been very familiar with it by now.  Second is the pathology of it being immune to fever heat, which then pretty much limits its natural host to something with a high metabolism, like birds or bats.  Third it that the known bat strains are the closest match.  Not identical, but very close.  If we checked more bats, we likely would find an exact match.  

But it does not matter, since all we care about is that it is not endemic to humans.  It is very fragile and easily killed by the human immune system.  It can't survive for more than 2 weeks in a human host.  It is not good enough at hiding.  So it will never become endemic to humans unless a strain evolves that is much less lethal.

I am sure covid-19 will be eradicated in humans.  It should have been eradicated last March.  They only reason why it wasn't, is that we deliberately rationed out easy hosts for it, in order to keep it alive and well.  If we had not "flattened the curve", then we would have reach herd immunity in the first month.
Your mistake is counting only on vaccination for immunity, and normally all epidemics are ended without any vaccine immunity.
It is only inherent and acquired immunity from recovery that ends all epidemics normally.
If the vaccinations stop, infection does NOT start to increase.
The % immune will still be increasing from acquired recovery immunity, so eventually the virus will disappear in all humans.
That is always what has happened to all epidemics.

And I also disagree that covid-19 or any virus has a high mutation rate.
Mutations are random changes, like from radiation.
They are almost always just destruction and make the RNA non-viable.
That is NOT what the variants are coming from.
There are 2 possible sources of variants.
One is that they came from mutations, but over millions of years, since that is the time frame you need to accidentally get a mutation that is viable.  They did not recently mutate, but just recently become more common, out of recent natural selection.
The second possibility is that they are not mutations at all, but hybrids.  That may sound strange since a virus is not sexual reproduction, but more than one virus can inject its RNA into the same host nucleus, and when that happens, it is possible for the RNA to combine in different ways.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 11, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



I got my Moderna vaccine at the local WalMart, and they had no idea how to report negative reactions.
Nor does anyone use the raw database.
The report from the CDC that said 6,000 vaccine deaths, said it used "selected" data.
Meaning they ignored the unverified.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 11, 2021)

krichton said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...



I do not doubt the study but your interpretation.
They did not say the virus caused heart damage.
I know that without a doubt because the covid-19 virus can not at all survive in the bloodsteam.
What they said instead, is that then the immune system over reacted and started macerating up healthy tissue in the lungs, it produced thousands of little bloodclots, also containing some covid refuse, that caused harm in the heart, brain, etc.
All the harm is done by the immune system cytokine storm.
And that is a very important distinction, since the cytokine storm can be treated with immuno suppressants.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 11, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...



Yes, all the requests for FDA approval so far have been refused.
The FDA has said the testing has to be about 10 times greater than what they did so far.
They may achieve sufficient testing by the end of the year though.
All depends on how many people they lie to in Africa.

{...

*Two vaccine manufacturers have submitted applications for full approval of their COVID-19 vaccines, but the FDA hasn’t yet indicated when a decision will come.*
*COVID-19 vaccines have been given emergency use authorization in the United States but have not yet been granted full approval.*
*So far, the FDA has shown no indication of when it will grant full approval for these vaccines.*
*Experts say full approval may help increase vaccination rates.
*
...}









						When Will the FDA Give Full Approval for COVID-19 Vaccines?
					

Two vaccine manufacturers are asking the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) to give full approval for their COVID-19 vaccines. We talked with experts about why it matters for the FDA to give full approval.




					www.healthline.com


----------



## krichton (Jul 11, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



That's precisely what the study indicated.  The problem isn't my interpretation, the problem is, you can't accept it because it doesn't fit your narrative.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 11, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


In answer to your post, lets look at what we actually know rather than speculation, superstitions with limited evidence and  SWAG (Scientific Wild Ass Guesses).

We do know the virus (SARS-CoV-2) is the cause of Covid-19 however it's origin is still a mystery.  On the Internet you can read scientists claiming the  virus (SC2r-CoVs) originated with one of serval animals infected with it, passed to bats in China and then jumping species to end up in humans as SARS-CoV-2, others say it originated in the bats and jump species to humans, and still others claim it came from fish in wet markets in China, others claim it came from frozen food, and still others claim it came from a lab in China.  As of today, there is no strong consensus among scientists as to it's origin.  Typically it takes at least 2 years of research to determine the origin of a virus..
We know that companion animals like cats and dogs, big cats in zoos or sanctuaries, gorillas in zoos, mink on farms, and a few other mammals can be infected with SARS-CoV-2, but we don’t yet know all of the animals that can get infected and we don't know of any of them spreading it humans.
Bats in China which some believe to be a source of the Covid-19  (SARS-CoV-2)  have not been found with this virus.  However a similar virus (SC2r-CoVs) which may cause an infection similar to Covid-19 has been found and scientists have shown how it may have jumped species to humans and become SARS-CoV-2.
An endemic disease is a disease that is always present in a certain population or region. One of the most talked-about endemic diseases is malaria. However, there are a number of others like STDs in certain parts of the world.  And Syphilis which at one time was endemic throughout world but it is not today due to effective treatments.
There is no evidence that SARS-CoV-2 is endemic in the China bats because SARS-CoV-2 has not been found in these bats. However, (SC2r-CoVs which some believe is the source of  SARS-CoV-2 maybe endemic.
Endemic diseases can be present at high levels but it is rare.
Covid-19 is not considered to be endemic anywhere at this time.  However many scientist believe it will become endemic at least in some regions if not the whole world.  Whether this occurs, depends on two factor, how fast people attain immunity thru vaccines/infections and the appearance of new deadly variants. 









						We still don’t know the origins of the coronavirus. Here are 4 scenarios.
					

Experts say that understanding how the virus first leapt from animals to humans is essential to preventing future pandemics.




					www.nationalgeographic.com
				











						What It Means When a Disease Is Endemic
					

People will sometimes describe a disease as endemic. Discover what this means, how it's different from epidemic, and examples.




					www.verywellhealth.com
				











						Evidence for SARS-CoV-2 related coronaviruses circulating in bats and pangolins in Southeast Asia - Nature Communications
					

A bat origin for SARS-CoV-2 has been proposed. Here, by sampling wild Rhinolophus acuminatus bats from Thailand, the authors identified a SARS-CoV-2-related coronavirus (SC2r-CoV), designated as RacCS203, with 91.5% genome similarity to SARS-CoV-2, and show that sera obtained from bats and...




					www.nature.com
				











						What It Means When a Disease Is Endemic
					

People will sometimes describe a disease as endemic. Discover what this means, how it's different from epidemic, and examples.




					www.verywellhealth.com


----------



## sparky (Jul 11, 2021)

It;s not a vaccine

~S~


----------



## EvMetro (Jul 11, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Even if they DID know how to report the adverse reaction to vaers, vaers is compromised now.  Vaers is deleting and manipulating the data now in order to hide the true number of vaccine deaths, kinda like the cdc did to inflate the covid deaths.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 11, 2021)

krichton said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...



Wrong.
Saying covid-19 is damaging the heart, implies the virus is doing it, and since we have no treatment for viruses, then there is nothing that can be done.  But it is NOT the virus causing the harm, but an over active immune system, which we CAN treat easily with many immuno suppressants.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 11, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


You claim "Yes, *all the requests for FDA approval so far have been refused*"  I can't find any evidence that this statement is true.  How about providing a link?   The fact that the FDA has not yet approved the vaccine manufacture requests for full approval is not the same as refusing their application.  It typical takes at least 6 months to gain full approval after submission of the application.  6 months for Pfzier would be November and December for Moderna.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jul 11, 2021)

Care4all said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Florida  has gotten plenty of cases with everybody moving down here----We don't have the most cases.   We certainly got all the old people....but we aren't dying at the percentage others are.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 11, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


NO. Antivirals are used to treat viruses.   The first successful antiviral, aciclovir, was release in 1974, a nucleoside analogue, and is effective against herpesvirus infections. Today there are nearly a hundred approved antivirals .  Remdesivir is currently the only approved antiviral for treatment of Covid-19





__





						List of antiviral drugs - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 11, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



There is a strong consensus as to covid-19 origins.
The closest virus found has been in bats.
Bats are notorious for harboring viruses.
This virus is heat poof, so has to have adapted to living in a hot creature, like one that flies.
Bats and humans have no interaction normally, so it would explain why it remained hidden for so long.

Other animals being able to be infected is not relevant if they can not be the endemic host, and I believe none have been found to be an endemic host, just as humans are not.

For covid-19 to become endemic to humans, it would not have to get more deadly, but much less deadly.
To be endemic to a host population, a pathogen has to fairly innocuous to that host population.
Otherwise the immune system won't tolerate its constant presence.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 12, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


According to CDC, Vaers reports can not be delete nor edited, not even by the submitter. It's like a tips hot line once you report something it's there to stay.  However anyone can access the Vaers reports which allows anyone on the net to create all kinds of support for bogus stories.  Anyone can claim their report was deleted or changed.  There was one of these stories on Fox recently.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 12, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...



Nah.
Most drugs claiming to be anti-virals are very limited effectiveness, actually treat the side effects instead, or are actually fakes.
The only time you fall back on anti-virals are with things like HIV and Hepititus, where there is no alternative.
And there is absolutely no reason to treat the covid-19 virus at all.
It is essentially harmless.
The only harm comes from an over active immune response, so immuno suppressants are all that are needed.

But I was impressed reading about Remdesivir.  I assumed it was just another immuno suppressant like Fluvoxamine.  However, it really does alter the RNA mechanisms of viral reproduction.  But it is very expensive and short lived, so it is still not very practical.
{...
As an adenosine nucleoside triphosphate analog (GS-443902),[33] the active metabolite of remdesivir interferes with the action of viral RNA-dependent RNA polymerase and evades proofreading by viral exoribonuclease (ExoN), causing a decrease in viral RNA production.[10][34] In some viruses such as the respiratory syncytial virus it causes the RNA-dependent RNA polymerases to pause, but its predominant effect (as in Ebola) is to induce an irreversible chain termination. Unlike with many other chain terminators, this is not mediated by preventing addition of the immediately subsequent nucleotide, but is instead delayed, occurring after five additional bases have been added to the growing RNA chain.[35] For the RNA-Dependent RNA Polymerase of MERS-CoV, SARS-CoV-1, and SARS-CoV-2 arrest of RNA synthesis occurs after incorporation of three additional nucleotides.[36][32] Hence, remdesivir is classified as a direct-acting antiviral agent that works as a delayed chain terminator.
...}


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 12, 2021)

Flopper said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



But the point is no one would use or refer to the raw VAERS data.
The CDC site I quoted said it use "selected" VAERS data, which mean they filtered out the garbage.
Without doing that, the data is worthless.
The 6,000 figure they quoted for covid vaccine deaths was the verified subset, not the raw data.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 12, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Not sure what you mean?
Surely all the vaccine makers, the hospitals, the politicians, etc., want the FDA to approve the vaccines so that they can increase herd immunity or profits.
Since the FDA has not approved any vaccine yet, then clearly either they must have refused, or have told these people they would refuse, so that they have not even tried to apply?  
Everything I read says the vaccine makes intend to apply for FDA approval soon, except the full approval process started for Pfizer in May and for Moderna in June.








						Why hasn't the FDA given COVID-19 vaccine full approval yet?
					

The FDA has yet to give full approval.




					spectrumlocalnews.com
				



If the process simply takes a long time to do right, then isn't the FDA refusing to take shortcuts?


----------



## EvMetro (Jul 12, 2021)

Flopper said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


The CDC is the fox guarding the henhouse.  The cdc will alter their data to comply with what facebook wants.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 12, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > MadChemist said:
> ...


38000 or more dead Florida citizens is NOTHING to shout about as good....

Maine has the oldest o r second oldest population among all states.  We've had 800 deaths.  We followed masking and other restrictions, for the most part and when they were not followed, it killed people...unintentionally.  We were able to Contact Trace here  in Maine, for the most part, and determine who or what event caused the cluster of deaths, when they occurred.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jul 12, 2021)

On the contrary, the vaccinated are now spreading variants and adaptations of the virus due to the pressure from an injection.  Unvaccinated individuals cannot be held responsible for what happens to those who volunteered to take part in this mass experiment.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jul 12, 2021)

Some Vaccinated People Are Dying of Covid-19. Here’s Why Scientists Aren’t Surprised.
					

Almost half the U.K.’s recent Covid-19 deaths are of people who have been vaccinated. But doctors and scientists say the figures so far offer reassurance that vaccines offer substantial protection against the Delta variant, particularly after two doses.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jul 12, 2021)

More people coming down with the virus after being vaccinated.  This is horrible. Starting to happen all over the world.

"Levine Cava also addressed the announcement Sunday that a vaccinated Miami-Dade county commissioner who helped other local officials in Surfside has tested positive for COVID-19. The news release from Miami-Dade County Commission Chairman Jose “Pepe” Diaz said he and his chief of staff, Isidoro Lopez, who also received a vaccine against COVID-19, came down with flu-like symptoms earlier in the day and later tested positive for the virus."









						Death toll at Miami-area condo collapse site climbs to 94
					

The death toll in the Miami-area condominium collapse climbed to 94 Monday as officials planned to step up security at the site to make sure the personal possessions of the victims are preserved for their families.  Miami-Dade County Mayor Daniella Levine Cava said 22 people remain unaccounted...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 12, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What is the survivability rate for Covid without a vaccine? I don't know the exact number, but it's profoundly high. Not getting vaccinated hasn't yet been proven to be taking too big a risk...


----------



## Flopper (Jul 13, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> On the contrary, the vaccinated are now spreading variants and adaptations of the virus due to the pressure from an injection.  Unvaccinated individuals cannot be held responsible for what happens to those who volunteered to take part in this mass experiment.


Why would a vaccinated person be spread the variant if the vaccination is effective against the variant.  I don't understand your reasoning.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jul 13, 2021)

Flopper said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > On the contrary, the vaccinated are now spreading variants and adaptations of the virus due to the pressure from an injection.  Unvaccinated individuals cannot be held responsible for what happens to those who volunteered to take part in this mass experiment.
> ...



Why?  It's not effective. Thousands that have been vaccinated are now being hospitalized.  I'm flummoxed as I listen to the masses just swallow the propaganda, censorship, and lies from the CDC, media, mainstream news. It's utterly astounding.

"Fully vaccinated against Covid-19? Attending an outdoor wedding? Absolutely nothing to worry about, right?

That would be wrong, wrong as a bathroom gong."










						Outdoor Wedding: 6 Fully Vaccinated Infected With Covid-19 Delta Variant
					

One attendee died. Another was hospitalized. While the Covid-19 vaccines do offer good protection, protection is not 100%.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jul 13, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...



Exactly.  Its 99.7 percent survivability.  What's more disturbing is a govt and media that are censoring the truth.  That is what is alarming and should be raising red flags everywhere.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 13, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


If you believe the idiot left-wing media, those of us who haven't been vaccinated are simply waiting to die of Covid.

Never mind that I've had it, and survived it, already. Yeah, I felt like shit for a few days, but the flu's certainly done me worse in the past...


----------



## Flopper (Jul 13, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...


Even if thousands who have been vaccinated are in the hospital which is very doubtful since virtually all cases in the hospital today have not been fully vaccinated.  Since the number of doses given have exceed 330 million, the effectiveness of the vaccines at keeping corvid cases out of the hospital are exceeding initial claims for all 3 vaccines.  The mRNA vaccines are proving to be the safest and most effective of any vaccine approved by the FDA.  Over 6 the months following the beginning of public vaccinations, deaths, hospitalizations, and new cases of covid have fallen over 90% (new cases down 96%. daily deaths down 94%, hospitalizations down 93%.)









						Virtually all hospitalized Covid patients have one thing in common: They're unvaccinated
					

"I haven't had anyone that's been fully vaccinated become critically ill," one doctor said.




					www.nbcnews.com
				











						United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 13, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> I know liberals just believe the Magic Vaccines are Magic because Big Daddy Govco said so, and so did Big Pharma.


No, that's what you tell yourself to justify your own, embarrassing behavior. Smart people defer to experts. Frauds and morons join the antivax movement and defer to liars and freaks.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 13, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> More people coming down with the virus after being vaccinated. This is horrible. Starting to happen all over the world.


As literally any educated person on earth knew would happen. Newsflash: you are away behind the educated world.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 13, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> If you believe the idiot left-wing media, those of us who haven't been vaccinated are simply waiting to die of Covid.


Total fantasy. Nobody has said this, much less all the major media in the Untied States. But what the unvaccinated are doing is extending the dangerous pandemic and magnifying its danger.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jul 13, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > More people coming down with the virus after being vaccinated. This is horrible. Starting to happen all over the world.
> ...



That's not what the govt and media and big tech were saying. You fell for it though. You're not real bright but now you have to admit your stupidity.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jul 13, 2021)

Flopper said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Hundreds of thousands have had serious injuries. Tens of thousands have died from the injection......through 6 months. We have no idea of the effects of this injection when a vaccinated person encounters a wild virus. We don't know yet.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 13, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...


That is complete nonsense.  Virtually every covid case being admitted has not been vaccinated. 99.2% of U.S. COVID deaths in June were unvaccinated people.  There have been over 330 million vaccinations with less than .000001% having a serious adverse reaction to the vaccine.  And so far, it is one the most effective vaccines ever.   After 6 month of mass vaccinations of the public, the number of daily cases, hospital admission, and deaths have fallen more than 90%.

99.2% of U.S. COVID deaths in June were unvaccinated people








						United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## Flopper (Jul 13, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...


We do not know if there will be long term sides, or a bad reaction to new viruses, or if every person vaccinated grows a third arm.

We have only the history of vaccines, viruses, and the research of thousands of scientist over decades to go by.  This
history tells us that severe side effects are extremely rare, and if they do occur, they usually happen within the first two months. We also have the work of thousands of scientist that confirm this.  Then we have the simple fact that these vaccines do their work and are gone from the body within about 7 days.

Yes, we could have terrible reactions in the future, a third arm may appear in those vaccinated or a giant asteroid could collide with the earth but the far more likely outcome of not using vaccines would be tens of million of needlessly lost lives.


----------



## krichton (Jul 13, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



This post has so much fail in it.  You couldn't have done very well in school.   Even if thousands of fully vaccinated ppl have been hospitalized in the US, what do you suppose that percentage is out of 150 million americans?   You're basically confirming that the vaccine is working.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 13, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > If you believe the idiot left-wing media, those of us who haven't been vaccinated are simply waiting to die of Covid.
> ...



I had the virus back in November.

Thus far, I've read nothing which clearly states why I should get the virus. In fact, I've read plenty about why I _shouldn't_.

Exactly how am I extending the pandemic?


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 13, 2021)

Flopper said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > On the contrary, the vaccinated are now spreading variants and adaptations of the virus due to the pressure from an injection.  Unvaccinated individuals cannot be held responsible for what happens to those who volunteered to take part in this mass experiment.
> ...



When a vaccine is effective, that does not prevent spread or even death, just greatly reduces the results.
But a bad vaccine, that hypes up an already compromised immune system, can cause totally unexpected results.
For example, if a faulty vaccine produces the wrong response by an immune system, it could cause an otherwise harmless virus to become fatal.
I have not heard of it happening, but imagine if a badly designed synthetic vaccine were to eventually cause sexual sterilization?
That could result in extinction of the humans species.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 13, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Those with recovery immunity most definitely should not get the vaccine.
The vaccine has risk but no benefit to someone already immune by recovery.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 13, 2021)

Flopper said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



In general I agree, but this is not a normal vaccine, so we should be pretty skeptical about it.
It is totally manufactured synthetically, with GMO techniques.
Which is dangerous enough in itself, but made much worse since we do not understand the immune system well enough to have a very high degree of confidence as to what the final effect are going to be.
For example, with the Salk vaccine a dead polio virus was used, so the we know for sure it can't result in the growth of a 3rd arm.
But with totally synthetic GMO pretend virus replacement, we really can't know what the result could be.
If we understood the immune system better, the best solution would not be a fake vaccine, but instead to just prevent the immune system over reaction, the cytokine storm.  Then the covid virus would be irrelevant and no one would die.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jul 14, 2021)

Flopper said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



We have a history of vaccines that have gone through rigorous clinical studies that take anywhere from 5-12 years before they are brought to market.  This mRNA sailed through in 3 months.  That should set off some red flags, especially in light of the thousands of deaths now along with hundreds of thousands of debilitating injuries.  I'll dismiss your third arm and asteroids since those aren't relevant to the topic and have nothing to do with these dangerous injections.  We will know more in 5 years.  Hopefully, it won't be too late.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 14, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...




When you just inject a vaccine that is dead virus our immune system has been dealing with for millions of years, very little can go wrong.
But when we artificially create a synthetic virus vaccine with GMO techniques, there is no way to know at all what the result can be.


----------



## krichton (Jul 14, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



The Polio vaccine went through a year of clinical trials before it was deemed safe and ready for use.  Vaccines do not go through 5-12 years of "rigorous clinical studies" even back then.   What sometimes happens with some vaccines is that it may take years to weaken the virus in order for it to be used safely in humans.  Thankfully human advancement in science and medicine has allowed us to develop vaccines much faster without this process.  Even the last flu vaccine, which was not MRNA was tested and rolled out within a few months.  Surely you realize we are no longer living in the 1950s anymore and using 1950s technology.

In 5 years it will be too late, all the anti vaxxers around the globe will have made this virus permanent, requiring boosters for every new variant that pop up.  One probably more deadlier than the next.  All the while millions will die along the way.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 14, 2021)

krichton said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Wrong.
The Salk vaccine was started in 1948 and was not available to the public until 1957.
No vaccine before was ever considered save in less than 6 years.

It has neve taken years to weaken a virus, and generally they try to totally kill the virus completely.

No flu vaccine has ever been produced in less than 5 years.
That is why they never work well.
The virus they used to produce the vaccine is never the same one that is making the rounds that winter.

The mRNA vaccines have only been around since 2009 and have tons of unknown risks.
We are artificially creating a synthetic fake virus, and have no idea what the immune system reactions could be.
It is the most dangerous and irresponsible example of greed that our capitalist system has ever committed.
People should be prosecuted.

And there is not a single epidemic in progress that has ever been stopped by vaccination.
Vaccines are only to prevent the next epidemic.
All epidemics are ended by herd immunity, from recovery immunity and existing inherent immunity.
For example, almost all under 18 are inherently immune to covid-19.
If anyone is to blame for the epidemic being kept around so long it could become endemic, it is those who pushed for "flattening the curve".
Accelerating the epidemic last year would have ended it in a month, with the least number of deaths.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jul 14, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


----------



## krichton (Jul 14, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



Wrong.  Development and clinical testing are two different things.  The poster i was responding to said vaccines go through 5-12 years of "rigorous clinical studies" which is simply not true.  Polio clinical trials lasted one year and deemed safe and was produced for widespread usage thereafter.

Wrong.  Children account for 22% of all new cases.  That's not what i call "inherently immune to covid." Children can be infected and they can spread the virus. Hospitalization however is very small, for now, but with delta and every new variant to follow things can change quickly, which is why everyone needs to take the safe moderna and pfizer vaccines asap.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 14, 2021)

The fearmongering should be directed at the vaccine. It is more dangerous than Covid.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jul 14, 2021)

krichton said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...



Rigby is correct.  Children do not need this experimental injection.  They already have immunity and don't need an untested synthetic injection.


----------



## krichton (Jul 14, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Didn't i just get done stating that 22% of all new covid cases are from children and you're still talking about covid immunity in children LMAO


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 14, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> That's not what the govt and media and big tech were saying


Retarded lie you literally just made up. It's part of your cult's schtick, and you don't even remember how not to lie.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 14, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Children do not need this experimental injection.


The experts are right, and you are an uneducated slob that has no odea what he is talking about when it comes to vaccines or any related field of science.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2021)

Sad to see all the unvaccinated dying off in this country

I guess they know best


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jul 14, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Children do not need this experimental injection.
> ...



Every time that you log on, the collective IQ of the board drops about 30 points.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 14, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Sad to see all the unvaccinated dying off in this country
> 
> I guess they know best


Perhaps they're making room for Cubans?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 14, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Every time that you log on, the collective IQ of the board drops about 30 points.


There you go. Stick to your strong suit: whining like a little bitch.

And do yourself a favor and never open your mouth about another scientific topic ever again. Especially when your moronic lies are harmful.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sad to see all the unvaccinated dying off in this country
> ...


Cubans have more sense


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 14, 2021)

krichton said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...



It is deceptive to imply testing of a year is sufficient.
The years of clinical testing is to widen the testing to ensure there is few serious side effects over a large range of different subjects.
That normally comes AFTER years of lab testing on smaller control groups, to ensure it not absolutely harmful and instead is proven to be beneficial.  Total testing of lab and clinical typically is several years, not the 3 months they did for covid-19 vaccines.  Which is doubly wrong since covid-19 mRNA vaccines by far, vastly more dangerous.

The number of new cases and whether they are children is not relevant.
The point is only who is dying, and it is NOT children.
So then yes, children are essentially immune inherently.

Sure children can be infected and slightly spread the virus, but so can the vaccinated.
Variants typically are LESS lethal, not more.

And Moderna vaccine is not at all safe.
I recently got the 2nd Moderna shot and it was the single worst illness of my life.  
Thought I was going to die, and lasted over 3 weeks.  
I still feel weak, headaches, foggy, etc.

Likely we should never have waited for the vaccines, and gotten rid of it correctly in the first month.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 14, 2021)

krichton said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...



Learn what terms you use mean.
Immunity does not mean you don't get infected.
It just means your immune system deals with it efficiently.
That reduces spread, but does not eliminate it.
Children ARE inherently immune according to all studies.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 14, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Sad to see all the unvaccinated dying off in this country
> 
> I guess they know best



Lets just round to a population of 300 million and half a million covid deaths.
That is 0.6%;
So since about half the population is not vaccinated, then they are not "dying off".
Most of the people unvaccinated are young enough so they really have little risk.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 14, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


More sense than you; that's for sure.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 14, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Lets just round to a population of 300 million and half a million covid deaths.
> That is 0.6%;


First, maybe 20% at most of americans have been infected.

 Second, do you think the number of deaths may have been affected by our healthcare infrastructure and workers being stretched to its limits to save people for the last 18 months?

3rd... Do you think, oh just maybe, the safety measures and vaccines  have had an effect on the number of deaths?

4th...if we let covid spread unimpeded and overwhelm our hospitals, while also letting the shitgibbons stall our vaccination program, will the death rate:

a) decrease
b) stay exactly the same
c) increase


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



More sense than morons who refuse to be vaccinated

You been vaccinated?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 14, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yes; but I have a relative who was a chemist for for Eli Lilly for 20 years and my daughter is a Physical Therapist who knows the chemistry and biology.
Now please tell us why hood rats won't get vaccinated.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 14, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Yes; but I have a relative who was a chemist for for Eli Lilly for 20 years and my daughter is a Physical Therapist who knows the chemistry and biology.


Good god what does that have to do with anything? Why oh why do you present these worthless anecdotes  EVERY time? 



Indeependent said:


> Now please tell us why hood rats won't get vaccinated.


You tell us. Too big a sissy to answer your own question?


----------



## krichton (Jul 14, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



Better tell all those darn kids in the ICU for covid that they're immune!  lol.  We've had over 13,000 hospitalizations of children ages 12-17, to date, and that number will only go up with delta hanging around.  We know this because 22% of alll new covid cases are coming from children, whereas it used to be just 3% overall.

Being immune means you don't get infected.  Children get infected and carry the virus, it's just that their bodies respond differently than adults.


----------



## krichton (Jul 14, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Clinical testing lasted one year.  How is that deceptive?  Those are the facts.

The vaccinated can only spread the virus if it's a breakthrough case, otherwise the risk is about as low as them being infected.  Infected children spread covid like any other infected person.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 14, 2021)

krichton said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...


Right. And the US tally is rising. The key here is the mathematics involved. Children in schools in the UK didn't get affected much, but there wasn't as much virus around then. Right now in the US, we have more virus and more opportunities for it to spread among kids. So more will get infected and more will get sick. And scientists worry how many because they still have not really pegged the R0 (subscript 0) for this exact situation. They don't know what kind of exponential growth we could face in schools this fall.

They are starting to sound the alarms. People are going to start to put it together that the worst areas are the least vaccinated areas. Let's hope, anyway.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 15, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Lets just round to a population of 300 million and half a million covid deaths.
> ...



First, so what if 20% of Americans have been infected?
The longer you slow down an epidemic by "flattening the curve" the wider and deeper it spreads, requiring a much higher % to need to be immune, in order to end it.

Second, no, from what I hear from medical professionals I know personally, they say hospitals are over half empty because no one wants to go there.  People feel like it would be a death sentence, so hospitals have mostly shut down.
There is a shortage of ventillators, but according to Germans, French, Russians, etc., ventiallators are like a death sentence and should not be used for covid-19 cases.  Nor it the cytokine storm that makes breathing hard, untreatable.  It is not the virus harming the lungs, but the over active immune system response.  And that is easily suppressed.

3rd, by "safety measures" you mean social distancing and masks, which was the worst possible idea.  It did slow the infection rate, but that just gave the infection more time, so now it has spread so wide we no longer can easily achieve herd immunity any more.  Vaccines normally are great, but these experimental vaccines may not be, and they took too long.  

4th, the correct thing to do is not just let covid spread unimpeded, because that not only is too slow, but no one would know when to quarantine because they are infected.  Instead, what you do is deliberately infect young volunteers, who are not likely to die, and can't spread it to vulnerable because they know when the are infected.  So then there is no over loading hospitals.  The young do not get major symptoms.

Forget the vaccination program.  Never has that ended any epidemic.  It takes too long to make/test vaccines.  We should have acted quickly last March.

Increasing the infection rate selectively to only those under 70, will greatly decrease the death rate.
The odds of death over 70 are 400 times greater than under 40.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 15, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Chemists and physical therapist know absolutely nothing at all about mRNA vaccines or even the basics of epidemiology.
All epidemics have been ended quickly for millions of years by herd immunity.
What herd immunity allows you to do is who should get infected and who should be shielded.
Since it is almost entirely those over 70 who are dying, then we can easily substitute the young/healthy for the elderly/vulnerable, and pretty much prevent almost all the deaths.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 15, 2021)

krichton said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...



That is dumb.
The point is that only 300 kids under 18 have died from covid-19, compared to the 600,000 total.
Obviously kids are essentially immune.
Or at leas they were until we "flattened the curve" and kept the epidemic around so long, preventing it from ending.

And shut up with the stupid claim that, "Being immune means you don't get infected. "
That is ridiculously ignorant and stupid.
The virus gets inhaled and lands in isolate air passages like sinuses and lungs.
Since that is outside the blood stream, there is absolutely no way the immune system then can even detect an infection right  away.
The immune system does not even begin to react and start producing antibodies until the infection is so bad that dying cells have sent out exosome calls for help.  And obviously then it is way too late to prevent full infection, including the ability to spread.
People who are immune get infected and carry the virus.
They just do not die from it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 15, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Forget the vaccination program. Never has that ended any epidemic.


Rigby, you are always willing to sink lower than everyone, intellectually. I think you do this for attention.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 15, 2021)

krichton said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...



Totally wrong.
Clinical testing lasts about 1 year, but can not be started until lab testing proves it is reasonably effective and safe fists.
So that has to happen first, causing the combined testing cycle to be over 3 years, and the normal vaccine production time to be more like 6 years.
There is no way these mRNA vaccines are anywhere near to being thoroughly tests.

And you are just wrong about vaccines.
The vaccinated can easily get infected, and although they will spread less, they can still infect others and spread it.
The 90% vaccine efficacy rate is about preventing death,  NOT about preventing infection or spread.
And they are finding the vaccines to be more like 60% effective only.
Infected children do NOT spread any more than the vaccinated.
You are totally and completely wrong.
The ability to spread is proportional to the degree of symptoms and death, and children do not experience nearly as high of symptoms.
So the do not die or spread nearly as much as even the vaccinated.
Which is why doctors are recommending to not vaccinate children.
They already are better then vaccinated.
Vaccinating children would increase their death rate and harm, with no gain.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 15, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Wrong.
The amount of virus is not a factor as far as kids being inherently immune.
Kids touch things much more and touch their face more, so they were exposed much more than adults, and yet showed obvious immunity.
Places like China, Japan,  Korea, etc., did not even close schools at all.

Scientist are worried because by "flattening the curve" for so long, we may have missed the possibility of herd immunity.  When we "flattened the curve", we slowed down the infection rate, but it still was spread.  That means the circles of contract kept growing.  Which means that instead of just needing herd immunity of around 70% near infection sites, we now may have to deal with what is essentially a universal distribution, which now may require 100% to be immune to end.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 15, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Forget the vaccination program. Never has that ended any epidemic.
> ...



Vaccines, like for smallpox, polio, etc. have only prevented new epidemic outbreaks.
Never has any epidemic in progress been ended with a vaccine.
That is because they take too long.
If you "flatten the curve" for over a year, waiting for a vaccine, then its too late.  You let it spread so far and wide, it could stay around perpetually.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jul 15, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Florida has all the old people---even the ones from Maine haul ass down here.   We also have all the tourists, we didn't do the lock downs, go about our lives, and we have all the foreigners from other countries and other states flooding our borders-------we are far more crowded and more diverse than Maine could ever hope to be..and yet we still quit well protecting our people and keeping our economy going.


----------



## krichton (Jul 15, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Totally wrong.
No one is talking about the entire development of a vaccine from beginning to the end of the trials to finally getting it into arms.  The discussion has already been about the clinical trials.  You keep deflecting from this because you know i'm right.  The polio vaccine trials lasted one year and then was cleared for approval immediately for use.  The end.


There have actually been multiple large studies done on vaccinated patients and the likelihood of asymptomatic spread.  The conclusions has been that the vaccinated have shown as high as a 94% reduction in the likelihood of transmitting the disease to someone else compared to the unvaccinated.  The 2 lowest studies showed 75% efficacy the rest were in the 80-90% range. Now show me proof that says otherwise.  Where are the large scale studies that say the vaccines don't prevent asymptomatic spread, like you claim?  I'll wait.

There's even one massive study of 365k households by Public Health England that shows even if you get infected after being vaccinated, you were only 40-60% as likely to spread it onto others compared to the unvaccinated, so the vaccine is still doing it's job at stopping spread even during breakthrough cases.

Let's stick to the facts and not the fantasies.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jul 15, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Every time that you log on, the collective IQ of the board drops about 30 points.
> ...



I've already ripped your propaganda to shreds numerous times.  We know you're delusional and slow.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 16, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



*"You should be vaccinated regardless of whether you already had COVID-19. That’s because experts do not yet know how long you are protected from getting sick again after recovering from COVID-19."*








						Frequently Asked Questions about COVID-19 Vaccination
					

FAQs about COVID-19 vaccines, vaccine cost, availability, and types.




					www.cdc.gov
				




What the fuck else do you need to known.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 16, 2021)

ALL COVID PATIENTS IN LA COUNTY-RUN HOSPITALS ARE UNVACCINATED, OFFICIAL SAYS​

Thursday, July 15, 2021 9:44PM PT









						All COVID patients in LA County-run hospitals are unvaccinated, official says
					

As the Delta variant continues its rapid spread in Los Angeles County, Dr. Christina Ghaly says unvaccinated people now account for all COVID-19 hospitalizations at county-run hospitals.




					abc7.com


----------



## Flopper (Jul 16, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...


GMO technique operate on DNA not RNA. mRNA vaccines have absolutely no effect on DNA.  RMA and DNA are separate molecular structures with the cells.  RNA vaccines are messenger vaccines  that create instructions to produce antibodies and are flushed from the body in about 7 days. 

Using an inactivated(dead) virus such in the Polio vaccine is far more dangerous than our mRNA vaccines.  In 1955 more than 200,000 children were inoculated with the vaccine and there were many reports of paralysis which stopped vaccinations. Thankfully, all but few fully recovered.  This is the danger of using a virus, dead or live in a vaccine.  With these mRNA vaccines, it is virtually impossible to catch covid-19 from the vaccine.  Also one of the major fears in older vaccines is modification of DNA which again is virtually impossible because these vaccines do act on DNA at all.  With mRNA vaccines we have eliminated the most serious side effects of vaccines but kept most minor side effects.  So far this technology has produced the safest and one of most effective vaccines every produced.  Yet these vaccines have been the most maligned, feared, and misunderstood vaccines ever.

In the US, there are 3 deaths attributed to covid-19 vaccines.  None were attributed to mRNA vaccines.  This is out of 310 million mrna vaccines given.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 16, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sad to see all the unvaccinated dying off in this country
> ...


The major concern with infected children is not hospitalization or deaths, although they do occur but rather their uncanny ability to infect adults.  This is why a lot of teachers won't be returning to the classroom which are traditionally germ factories.

I've been vaccinated but I sure as hell would not spend all day coming in contact with hundreds of unvaccinated, unmasked kids.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 17, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Incorrect.
GMO techniques work on any nucleotides, which includes DNA and RNA.
RNA is just direct, while DNA has to be transcribed by RNA in order to work.

The mRNA vaccines do not contain or create instructions to produce antibodies.
They contain triggers the immune system response will be initiated by and be remembered by the immune system.

While it is true that once an actual vaccine contained live virus by accident, that does not mean actual vaccines that contain dead viruses are risky.  But mRNA vaccines are extremely risky for many reasons.  If nothing else, there is the fact that with covid-19, it is not the virus that kills, but the over reaction by the immune system, so anything triggering the immune system could easily initiate the over reaction and cause death.
Another risk of mRNA vaccines is that for the trigger they used an artificial corona spike protein, and failed to attach it properly.
When and if it does come loose, then where ever it ends up will be attacked and destroyed by the immune system.  And if that is the brain or heart, then you die.
But there also are an infinite number of potential allergic reactions these vaccines could produce at any time, including far in the future.
It is not reasonable to tamper with an immune system we do not really understand.
And there are 6,000 deaths attributed to the mRNA vaccines.
There could be millions more for decades to come.
That makes no sense for a virus not even endemic to humans.
We could have wiped out the virus in 2 weeks just by variolation of young volunteers, with fewer than 60,000 deaths.
We should have done that last March, instead of waiting for these experimental and risky vaccines.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 17, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



With only 300 of the 600,000 in the US being under 18, we can pretty much consider children inherently immune.
But it is not at all surprising that children would be super spreaders.
Not by air, but by their propensity to touch everything.

As long as teachers are under 40 and keep their distance, their risk is minimal.
Which is why schools in places like Germany, Japan, etc. never closed or only closed for a short time.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 17, 2021)

Get ready all you people that hate masks
Because of low vaccination rates and reemergence of the Delta variant, masks will be returning in the fall


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jul 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Get ready all you people that hate masks
> Because of low vaccination rates and reemergence of the Delta variant, masks will be returning in the fall.



Go right ahead. I won't be wearing them.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 17, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Get ready all you people that hate masks
> ...


And you will not be going out in public


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jul 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I went out in public without a mask for over a year now. That's not going to change.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Get ready all you people that hate masks
> Because of low vaccination rates and reemergence of the Delta variant, masks will be returning in the fall


Indeed. We are waaay past last year's case rate right now. Last year we cleared out schools and all who could worked from home. When cases were lower. Right before the winter spike that was awful.

We are worse now, case-wise, than we were one year ago, because of the unvaccinated.


----------



## krichton (Jul 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Get ready all you people that hate masks
> ...



Imagine what's going to happen this fall and winter.  What I'm most curious about is when will we begin hearing cases of the unvaccinated infecting the fully vaccinated.  That's the real story.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Get ready all you people that hate masks
> ...



It is ironic that those who complained the most about having to wear masks are also refusing to be vaccinated.

They will lead us to a spike in Autumn and more closures and wearing of the dreaded MASKS

Those of us who acted responsibly will pay the consequences


----------



## Flopper (Jul 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Incorrect.
> GMO techniques work on any nucleotides, which includes DNA and RNA.
> RNA is just direct, while DNA has to be transcribed by RNA in order to work.
> 
> ...


And yet the CDC has not found a single death due to an mRNA vaccine out of over 4,000 reported deaths and 315 million does given in the US which is remarkable.   This record and the high efficiency of the vaccine has put these vaccines on a fast tract for full FDA approval by January.  This typically takes at east a year. 

There are two reasons why the FDA does not consider long term side effects in approvals.  First being they are extremely rare if they exist at all. In a hundred years of FDA approving vaccines, there has not been a single confirmed case of a long term side effect.  There were 4 cases of long term side effects reported out the 89 approved vaccines and billions of doses. Yet there was no conclusive proof that any of the 4 was linked to the vaccine.  Secondly, stopping vaccinations without solid scientific data could cost hundreds of thousands of lives.  As one researchers said, are we to stop vaccinating and thus let tens of thousands die while we wait decades to see if something happens?  That's insane.


----------



## EvMetro (Jul 18, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ALL COVID PATIENTS IN LA COUNTY-RUN HOSPITALS ARE UNVACCINATED, OFFICIAL SAYS​
> 
> Thursday, July 15, 2021 9:44PM PT
> 
> ...


Fake news


----------



## EvMetro (Jul 18, 2021)

Flopper said:


> And yet the CDC has not found a single death due to an mRNA vaccine out of over 6,000 reported deaths and 335 million does given


Holy shit, this is lefty hall of fame material!  Super far out shit like this is why you would need to RUN from the cdc.  Either the cdc is super full of shit, the person who told you this is full,of shit, or YOU are full of shit.


----------



## EvMetro (Jul 18, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Get ready all you people that hate masks
> Because of low vaccination rates and reemergence of the Delta variant, masks will be returning in the fall


I've been predicting the BIG LOCKDOWN for awhile now.  Midterm preparation time for the party of cheaters. 

The mask game will be more difficult this time around, since Fau Chi has stated that the holes in mask are too big to be effective against coronavirus.   There are a lot more people now who know that masks don't stop viruses.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 18, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> It is ironic that those who complained the most about having to wear masks are also refusing to be vaccinated.
> 
> They will lead us to a spike in Autumn and more closures and wearing of the dreaded MASKS
> 
> Those of us who acted responsibly will pay the consequences


I'm in favor of a vaccine passport.  I'm sick to death of having to wear masks when I'm fully vaccinated because we have millions of idiots that don't trust the government, the scientists, or the drug the companies.  No vaccine, no public transportation, no work or entry into any government facility, no entry into any public school or university, no entry into any major indoor sporting event, concert or meeting.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 18, 2021)

Flopper said:


> And yet the CDC has not found a single death due to an mRNA vaccine out of over 4,000 reported deaths and 315 million does given in the US which is remarkable.   This record and the high efficiency of the vaccine has put these vaccines on a fast tract for full FDA approval by January.  This typically takes at east a year.
> 
> There are two reasons why the FDA does not consider long term side effects in approvals.  First being they are extremely rare if they exist at all. In a hundred years of FDA approving vaccines, there has not been a single confirmed case of a long term side effect.  There were 4 cases of long term side effects reported out the 89 approved vaccines and billions of doses. Yet there was no conclusive proof any of the 4 was linked to the vaccine.  Secondly, stopping vaccinations without without solid scientific data could cost hundreds of thousands of lives.  As one researchers said, are we to stop vaccinating and thus let tens of thousands die while we wait decades to see if something happens?  That's insane.



Wrong.
First of all, thousands of deaths have been linked to the mRNA vaccines.
{...




__





						Alarming Casualty Rates for mRNA Vaccines Warrant Urgent Action | The Irish Sentinel
					






					theirishsentinel.com
				




ALARMING CASUALTY RATES FOR MRNA VACCINES WARRANT URGENT ACTION​Posted by admin | May 22, 2021 

*As official government data is emerging in Europe and the USA on the alarming numbers of deaths and permanent paralysis as well as other severe side effects from the experimental mRNA vaccines, it is becoming clear that we are being asked to be human guinea pigs in an experiment that could alter the human gene structure and far worse. While mainstream media ignores alarming data including death of countless healthy young victims, the politics of the corona vaccine is being advanced by Washington and Brussels along with WHO and the Vaccine Cartel with all the compassion of a mafia “offer you can’t refuse .”*

F William Engdahl –

*The alarming EMA Report*

On May 8 the European Medicines Agency (EMA) an agency of the European Union (EU) in charge of the evaluation and supervision of medical products, using the data base EudraVigilance which collects reports of suspected side effects of medicines including vaccines, published a report that barely warranted mention in major mainstream media. Through May 8, 2021 they had recorded 10,570 deaths and 405,259 injuries following injections of four experimental COVID-19 shots: COVID-19 mRNA VACCINE of MODERNA (CX-024414); COVID-19 mRNA VACCINE of PFIZER-BIONTECH; COVID-19 VACCINE of ASTRAZENECA (CHADOX1 NCOV-19); and Johnson & Johnson’s Janssen COVID-19 VACCINE (AD26.COV2.S).

A detailed analysis of each vaccine gives the following: The Pfizer-BioNTech mRNA gene-edited vaccine resulted in the largest fatalities– 5,368 deaths and 170,528 injuries or nearly 50% of the total for all four. The Moderna mRNA vaccine was second with 2,865 deaths and 22,985 injuries. That is to say, the only two gene manipulated mRNA experimental vaccines, Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna, accounted for 8,233 deaths of the total registered deaths of 10,570. That’s 78% of all deaths from the four vaccines currently in use in the EU.

And among the serious side effects or injuries recorded by the EMA, for the two mRNA vaccines which we focus on in this article, for the Pfizer “experimental” vaccine, most reported injuries included blood and lymphatic system disorders including deaths; cardiac disorders including deaths; musculoskeletal and connective tissue disorders; respiratory, thoracic and mediastinal disorders, and vascular disorders. For the Moderna mRNA vaccine, most serious injuries or causes of death included blood and lymphatic system disorders; cardiac disorders; musculoskeletal and connective tissue disorders; disorders of the central nervous system.

Note that these are only the most serious injuries related to those two genetically manipulated mRNA vaccines. The EMA also notes that it is believed that only a small percent of actual vaccine deaths or serious side effects, perhaps only 1% to 10%, are reported for various reasons. Officially more than 10,000 persons have died after receiving the coronavirus vaccines since January, 2021 in the EU. That is a horrifying number of vaccine-related deaths, even if the true numbers are far greater.

*CDC as well*

Even the US Centers for Disease Control (CDC) a notoriously political and corrupt agency with for-profit ties to vaccine makers, in its official Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS), shows a total of 193,000 “adverse events” including 4,057 deaths, 2,475 permanent disabilities, 25,603 emergency room visits, and 11,572 hospitalizations following COVID-19 injections between December 14, 2020 and May 14, 2021. That included the two mRNA vaccines, Pfizer and Moderna, and the far less prevalent J&J Janssen vaccine. Of the reported deaths, 38% occurred in people who became ill within 48 hours of being vaccinated. The official US vaccine-related death toll is greater in just 5 months than all the vaccine-related deaths from the past 20 years combined. Yet the major media worldwide and the US Government virtually bury the alarming facts.

Some 96% of the fatal results were from the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines, the two variants funded and promoted by the Gates Foundation and Tony Fauci’s NIAID with the experimental mRNA genetic technology. Moreover, Dr. Tony Fauci, the US Biden Administration vaccine czar and his NIAID Vaccine Research Center co-designed the Moderna mRNA vaccine and gave Moderna and Pfizer each $6 billion to produce it. That’s also a blatant conflict of interest as Fauci and his NIAID are allowed to financially benefit from their patent earnings in the vaccine under a curious US law. The NIAID developed the coronavirus spike proteins for the development of SARS-CoV-2 mRNA vaccines using taxpayer money. They licensed it to Moderna and Pfizer.
...}

As far as long term effects, normal vaccines don't usually have any.
But mRNA vaccines are NOT normal.
They are concocted totally artificially, so can easily have unknown and unlimited long term effects.
There is no way to know what allergic reactions they could easily create.

And vaccines are never the way to end epidemics in progress.
Since those under 40 are 400 times less likely to die than those over 70, and most of those dying are over 70, we can easily end this in 2 weeks with young volunteers.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 18, 2021)

Flopper said:


> I'm in favor of a vaccine passport.  I'm sick to death of having to wear masks when I'm fully vaccinated because we have millions of idiots that don't trust the government, the scientists, or the drug the companies.



Being vaccinated won't prevent you from getting infected, and even if you shed less virus, you can still infect others by touch.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 18, 2021)

{...
*Safety issues continue to plague Pfizer and AstraZeneca shots*​In January, 23 elderly patients reportedly died in Norway following their immunization with the Pfizer-BioNTech mRNA vaccine against Covid-19. On the other hand, several countries have halted the use of AstraZeneca as the shot may have caused some recipients to develop blood clots. Recently, the regional health authorities in Italy's Lombardy region have said that public confidence in the country's use of the AstraZeneca Covid-19 vaccine has been hindered by the jab's safety fears. This week, the Therapeutic Goods Administration (TGA), Australia's medical regulator, has ruled that a 48-year-old woman's death due to blood clotting was a side effect of the AstraZeneca coronavirus vaccine.
...}








						COVID-19: Pfizer shot causes more deaths than AstraZeneca shot, says Sputnik V study | TheHealthSite.com
					

A Sputnik V study has claimed that there are more post-vaccination deaths from Pfizer COVID-19 vaccines than from AstraZeneca shots. Read on to know more. TheHealthSite.com




					www.thehealthsite.com


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 18, 2021)

{...
TEHRAN (Tasnim) - Chinese health experts called on Norway and other countries to suspend the use of mRNA-based COVID-19 vaccines produced by companies such as Pfizer, especially among elderly people, due to the vaccines' safety uncertainties.​The call came following the deaths of 23 elderly Norwegian people who received the vaccine.
The new mRNA vaccine was developed in haste and had never been used on a large scale for the prevention of infectious disease, and its safety had not been confirmed for large-scale use in humans, a Chinese immunologist said.
The death incidents in Norway also proved that the mRNA COVID-19 vaccines' efficacy was not as good as expected, experts said.
As of Thursday, Norway has reported 23 deaths in connection with vaccination.
"So far, 13 of these have been assessed. Common side effects may have contributed to a severe course in frail elderly people," the Norwegian Medicines Agency said on its website.
All the deaths have occurred in frail, elderly patients in nursing homes. All are over 80 years old and some of them over 90, Norwegian media NRK reported.
Two COVID-19 vaccines, Comirnaty, from BioNTec/Pfizer, and Moderna, are used in Norway. The vaccines have been developed on mRNA technology and have received temporary approval in the EU, according to the agency.
Norway launched a mass vaccination campaign at the end of December, with the very oldest citizens and residents of nursing homes being offered vaccination first, including those over the age of 85.
The Norwegian Medicines Agency admitted that the studies that form the basis for the temporary approval of the vaccine included very few people over the age of 85, and there is little known about how any side effects will affect these age brackets, but it said, "we assume that the side effects will largely be the same in the elderly as in those over 65 years of age."
...}




__





						Chinese Health Experts Call to Suspend Pfizer's mRNA Vaccine for Elderly after Norwegian Deaths - Science news - Tasnim News Agency
					

TEHRAN (Tasnim) - Chinese health experts called on Norway and other countries to suspend the use of mRNA-based COVID-19 vaccines produced by companies such as Pfizer, especially among elderly people, due to the vaccines' safety uncertainties.




					www.tasnimnews.com


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 18, 2021)

{...
mRNA Vaccine Related Death By Destruction of Platelets​


John Catanzaro
·Jan 8

2021 John A. Catanzaro, CEO of Neo7Logix

A recently reported death of a physician in Florida that received the COVID mRNA vaccine is likely to be caused by a destructive immune attack against platelets. Rogue mRNA produces a random, unpredictable scrambled message to the cytoplasm of platelets. The action of viral mimicry is a possible mechanism that enabled replication in the cytoplasm of platelets, which leads to the platelet’s ultimate demise. Distorted mRNA initiating a phase reactant viral-like action can initiate destructive immune action.

Please Refer to Virus-Platelet Associations: https://lnkd.in/gjCAgNJ.

#viruses #platelets #deaths #mRNA #covidー19 #mRNAvaccine #adverseevents
...}


----------



## krichton (Jul 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Being vaccinated won't prevent you from getting infected, and even if you shed less virus, you can still infect others by touch.



Prove it.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 19, 2021)

Flopper said:


> I'm in favor of a vaccine passport.  I'm sick to death of having to wear masks when I'm fully vaccinated because we have millions of idiots that don't trust the government, the scientists, or the drug the companies.  No vaccine, no public transportation, no work or entry into any government facility, no entry into any public school or university, no entry into any major indoor sporting event, concert or meeting.



That's REALLY a no-go now that vaccines are failing. They're not even meaningful now.


----------



## gipper (Jul 19, 2021)

Flopper said:


> I'm in favor of a vaccine passport.  I'm sick to death of having to wear masks when I'm fully vaccinated because we have millions of idiots that don't trust the government, the scientists, or the drug the companies.  No vaccine, no public transportation, no work or entry into any government facility, no entry into any public school or university, no entry into any major indoor sporting event, concert or meeting.


Another foolish authoritarian/totalitarian. WTF!


----------



## gipper (Jul 19, 2021)

krichton said:


> Prove it.


Read the news. It’s there.


----------



## gipper (Jul 19, 2021)

Flopper said:


> I'm in favor of a vaccine passport.  I'm sick to death of having to wear masks when I'm fully vaccinated because we have millions of idiots that don't trust the government, the scientists, or the drug the companies.  No vaccine, no public transportation, no work or entry into any government facility, no entry into any public school or university, no entry into any major indoor sporting event, concert or meeting.





krichton said:


> Prove it.


----------



## gipper (Jul 19, 2021)

krichton said:


> Prove it.


Proved.
Higher Death, Hospitalization Rates Among Vaccinated Individuals: UK COVID-19 Data - Vision Times

COVID-19 Outbreak in Israel, Fully Vaccinated Individuals Make Up 50% of Infected Adults - Vision Times

Massachusetts Reports COVID-19 Infections in Nearly 4,000 Fully Vaccinated People - Vision Times

Michigan: 246 Fully Vaccinated People Test Positive for COVID-19, Three Dead - Vision Times


----------



## schmidlap (Jul 19, 2021)

During June, every person who died of COVID-19 in Maryland was unvaccinated... There were 130 people who died of COVID-19 in Maryland in June, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention...​​In Louisiana, 97% of the state's COVID-19 cases and deaths since February have been in unvaccinated people...​​In Alabama, over 96% of COVID-19 deaths since April 1 were in unvaccinated people...​​New COVID-19 cases and hospitalizations were also predominantly among unvaccinated people, the state said, at 95% and 93% respectively...​​[Statistics show the stark risks of not getting vaccinated against COVID-19]​
Paranoid, anti-science zealots are a danger to themselves, their loved ones, and responsible Americans who are exposed to them. There are pockets of the paranoids festering in the intellectual hinterlands.

They are driven by crackpot ideological dogma, not reason.

Perhaps, reward  them for getting vaccinated with a special MAGA topper that boasts _"Little Trump® pricks are swell!!"_





*"I invented vaccine!
Man up like ME!, dummies!"*​


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jul 19, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> It is ironic that those who complained the most about having to wear masks are also refusing to be vaccinated.
> 
> They will lead us to a spike in Autumn and more closures and wearing of the dreaded MASKS
> 
> Those of us who acted responsibly will pay the consequences



Speaking of masks, the ones wearing them are being openly mocked and laughed at now, yet they continue to bow and worship the very ones who are laughing at them.  Most will believe a lie and continue deeper into the deception.









						Government Advisor Admits Masks Are Just “Comfort Blankets” That Do Virtually Nothing
					





					summit.news


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 19, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Speaking of masks, the ones wearing them are being openly mocked and laughed at now, yet they continue to bow and worship the very ones who are laughing at them.  Most will believe a lie and continue deeper into the deception.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better get used to them
Masks will be back by September

Thank the unvaccinated


----------



## krichton (Jul 19, 2021)

gipper said:


> Proved.
> Higher Death, Hospitalization Rates Among Vaccinated Individuals: UK COVID-19 Data - Vision Times
> 
> COVID-19 Outbreak in Israel, Fully Vaccinated Individuals Make Up 50% of Infected Adults - Vision Times
> ...



Nope.  I'm not questioning that vaccinated ppl are being infected.  The vaccine is only 95% effective, not 100%.  It's the false and persistent claim that all ppl who are vaccinated are infected with the virus and spread it to others, which I take issue with.  There is no evidence to support this outside of conspiracy theory blogs, and antivaxxer and pseduo science sites.


----------



## gipper (Jul 19, 2021)

krichton said:


> Nope.  I'm not questioning that vaccinated ppl are being infected.  The vaccine is only 95% effective, not 100%.  It's the false and persistent claim that all ppl who are vaccinated are infected with the virus and spread it to others, which I take issue with.  There is no evidence to support this outside of conspiracy theory blogs, and antivaxxer and pseduo science sites.


As you well know, the point of my post is refuting the silly belief that only the non-vaxed are getting sick and dying.


----------



## krichton (Jul 19, 2021)

gipper said:


> As you well know, the point of my post is refuting the silly belief that only the non-vaxed are getting sick and dying.



Ok, well then have it then.  Who's debating that though? lol.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 19, 2021)

gipper said:


> As you well know, the point of my post is refuting the silly belief that only the non-vaxed are getting sick and dying.


Overwhelmingly, they are

COVID Bait


----------



## gipper (Jul 19, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Overwhelmingly, they are
> 
> COVID Bait


Wrong. Proven wrong.

You think only Trumpers are not getting the vax, right?  You should be happy they are dying. Nazis like people dying, right?


----------



## gipper (Jul 19, 2021)

krichton said:


> Ok, well then have it then.  Who's debating that though? lol.


The idiot who posted below yours.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 19, 2021)

gipper said:


> Wrong. Proven wrong.
> 
> You think only Trumpers are not getting the vax, right?  You should be happy they are dying. Nazis like people dying, right?



I don’t care what their political affiliation is
Their end will be the same


----------



## gipper (Jul 19, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> I don’t care what their political affiliation is
> Their end will be the same


Nutwinger…you love this…Sieg Heil!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 19, 2021)

gipper said:


> Nutwinger…you love this…Sieg Heil!!!
> View attachment 514602


COVID doesn‘t care if you wear a sign


----------



## krichton (Jul 19, 2021)

gipper said:


> The idiot who posted below yours.



He never said only the non vaxxed are getting sick, but when the percentages are 99.7%, according to cbsnews, they might as well be for all intents and purposes.  It is what it is.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 19, 2021)

krichton said:


> Nope.  I'm not questioning that vaccinated ppl are being infected.  The vaccine is only 95% effective, not 100%.  It's the false and persistent claim that all ppl who are vaccinated are infected with the virus and spread it to others, which I take issue with.  There is no evidence to support this outside of conspiracy theory blogs, and antivaxxer and pseduo science sites.


It can’t be completely proven that vaccinated are virus-free, though the Delta variant can infect a passerby exhaled from vaccinated lungs.


----------



## gipper (Jul 19, 2021)

krichton said:


> He never said only the non vaxxed are getting sick, but when the percentages are 99.7%, according to cbsnews, they might as well be for all intents and purposes.  It is what it is.


I just posted above proof that percentage is total bs. Don’t be like the idiot.


----------



## gipper (Jul 19, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Overwhelmingly, they are
> 
> COVID Bait





rightwinger said:


> COVID doesn‘t care if you wear a sign


Show More



VAERS Whistleblower: “45,000 Dead From Covid-19 Vaccines Within 3 Days”, Sparks Lawsuit Against Federal Government – Daily Expose
45,000 people have allegedly died from the Covid-19 vaccine within three days, according to a US whistle-blower, which has sparked a lawsuit against the federal
VAERS Whistleblower: “45,000 Dead From Covid-19 Vaccines Within 3 Days”, Sparks Lawsuit Against Federal Government


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 19, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Darwin awards were invented for people like you.


His lies are so amusing.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 19, 2021)

gipper said:


> Show More
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As always the op has shit all over his face in embarrassment getting his ass owned as always.


----------



## Who_Me? (Jul 19, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> COVID has a 95% to 99% survival rate.   Not much of a risk anyway.


Survival rate possibly, quality of life not so much.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 19, 2021)

Who_Me? said:


> Survival rate possibly, quality of life not so much.


Prove that the 95% and 99% who survive have a bad quality of life, Bozo.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 19, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Fake news


Always is, when facts don't align with your fantasies.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 19, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Either the cdc is super full of shit, the person who told you this is full,of shit, or YOU are full of shit.


There is no scientific evidence that mRNA vaccines have caused any deaths. It is what it is. Get as excited as you like.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 19, 2021)

gipper said:


> Show More
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pathetic lie that is harming people


----------



## Flopper (Jul 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> {...
> TEHRAN (Tasnim) - Chinese health experts called on Norway and other countries to suspend the use of mRNA-based COVID-19 vaccines produced by companies such as Pfizer, especially among elderly people, due to the vaccines' safety uncertainties.​The call came following the deaths of 23 elderly Norwegian people who received the vaccine.
> The new mRNA vaccine was developed in haste and had never been used on a large scale for the prevention of infectious disease, and its safety had not been confirmed for large-scale use in humans, a Chinese immunologist said.
> The death incidents in Norway also proved that the mRNA COVID-19 vaccines' efficacy was not as good as expected, experts said.
> ...


The Chief of the Norwegian Institute of Public health said “There is a possibility that common adverse reactions such as fever and weakness, that are not dangerous in fitter, younger patients and are not unusual with many vaccines, may have aggravate underlying disease in the elderly.”  The agency’s medical director, Steinar Madsen, told the British Medical Journal that "there is no certain connection between these deaths and the vaccine".  The fact, that over 400 people a week die in Norwegian nursing homes and the government has focused on vaccinating nursing homes, it is to be expected that this number deaths would occur since the ages of all that died were in their 80's and 90's.
In May the Norwegian goverment placed an order for an addition 1.2 million doses of the Pfizer vaccine.








						What you need to know about the claims 23 people died after getting the Covid-19 vaccine in Norway - Full Fact
					

Norwegian officials suspect common side effects like nausea may have contributed to the deaths in very frail patients.




					fullfact.org


----------



## krichton (Jul 20, 2021)

gipper said:


> Show More
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						The Daily Expose
					

CONSPIRACY-PSEUDOSCIENCE Sources in the Conspiracy-Pseudoscience category may publish unverifiable information that is not always supported by evidence.




					mediabiasfactcheck.com
				




Nuff said.  that website is run by a bunch of nutjobs.


----------



## krichton (Jul 20, 2021)

badger2 said:


> It can’t be completely proven that vaccinated are virus-free, though the Delta variant can infect a passerby exhaled from vaccinated lungs.




There have actually been multiple large studies done on vaccinated patients and the likelihood of asymptomatic spread. The conclusions has been that the vaccinated have shown as high as a 94% reduction in the likelihood of transmitting the disease to someone else compared to the unvaccinated. The 2 lowest studies showed 75% efficacy the rest were in the 80-90% range.


----------



## gipper (Jul 20, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Pathetic lie that is harming people


Don’t stop there. You would have me and the people behind the website imprisoned and maybe shot.

Why has the establishment left gone full blown Fascist?

When dumb Joe said the other the other day that Facebook was killing people, you cheered. When his press Secretary said we intend to silence free speech, you cheered.


----------



## gipper (Jul 20, 2021)

krichton said:


> The Daily Expose
> 
> 
> CONSPIRACY-PSEUDOSCIENCE Sources in the Conspiracy-Pseudoscience category may publish unverifiable information that is not always supported by evidence.
> ...


Of course it is. All who have opposing views are nut jobs.


----------



## gipper (Jul 20, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Pathetic lie that is harming people





rightwinger said:


> Overwhelmingly, they are
> 
> COVID Bait





Flopper said:


> The Chief of the Norwegian Institute of Public health said “There is a possibility that common adverse reactions such as fever and weakness, that are not dangerous in fitter, younger patients and are not unusual with many vaccines, may have aggravate underlying disease in the elderly.”  The agency’s medical director, Steinar Madsen, told the British Medical Journal that "there is no certain connection between these deaths and the vaccine".  The fact, that over 400 people a week die in Norwegian nursing homes and the government has focused on vaccinating nursing homes, it is to be expected that this number deaths would occur since the ages of all that died were in their 80's and 90's.
> In May the Norwegian goverment placed an order for an addition 1.2 million doses of the Pfizer vaccine.
> 
> 
> ...





krichton said:


> The Daily Expose
> 
> 
> CONSPIRACY-PSEUDOSCIENCE Sources in the Conspiracy-Pseudoscience category may publish unverifiable information that is not always supported by evidence.
> ...


I hope you guys didn’t take this vax. Ouch!

_Developers of Oxford-AstraZeneca Vaccine Tied to UK Eugenics Movement_​_The developers of the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine have previously undisclosed ties to the re-named British Eugenics Society as well as other Eugenics-linked institutions like the Wellcome Trust.

For instance, mainstream media has had little, if anything, to say about the role of the vaccine developers’ private company—Vaccitech—in the Oxford-AstraZeneca partnership, a company whose main investors include former top Deutsche Bank executives, Silicon Valley behemoth Google, and the UK government. *All of them stand to profit from the vaccine alongside the vaccine’s two developers, *Adrian Hill and Sarah Gilbert, who retain an estimated 10 percent stake in the company. Another overlooked point is the plan to dramatically alter the current sales model for the vaccine following the initial wave of its administration, which would see profits soar, especially if the now-obvious push to make COVID-19 vaccination an annual affair for the foreseeable future is made reality.

*Arguably most troubling of all is the direct link of the vaccine’s lead developers to the Wellcome Trust and, in the case of Adrian Hill, the Galton Institute, two groups with longstanding ties to the UK eugenics movement.* The latter organization, named for the “father of eugenics” Francis Galton, is the renamed UK Eugenics Society, a group notorious for over a century for its promotion of racist pseudoscience and efforts to “improve racial stock” by reducing the population of those deemed inferior.
Developers of Oxford-AstraZeneca Vaccine Tied to UK Eugenics Movement_


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 20, 2021)

gipper said:


> Show More
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VAERS is at best raw data
At worst, it has been compromised by the anti-vaxers


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 20, 2021)

krichton said:


> There have actually been multiple large studies done on vaccinated patients and the likelihood of asymptomatic spread. The conclusions has been that the vaccinated have shown as high as a 94% reduction in the likelihood of transmitting the disease to someone else compared to the unvaccinated. The 2 lowest studies showed 75% efficacy the rest were in the 80-90% range.



That was from April. SO studies done even earlier. Two things:

1. Vaccines losing efficacy FAST
2. Delta


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 20, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> VAERS is at best raw data
> At worst, it has been compromised by the anti-vaxers



It is not "raw data". The CDC follows through on the data


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 20, 2021)

gipper said:


> Don’t stop there. You would have me and the people behind the website imprisoned and maybe shot.
> 
> Why has the establishment left gone full blown Fascist?
> 
> When dumb Joe said the other the other day that Facebook was killing people, you cheered. When his press Secretary said we intend to silence free speech, you cheered.



I think when you have little to show for your life, simply rolling up your sleeve and getting stuck by a needle is quite the accomplishment. 

This becomes one of your Great Life Feats. "I got the jab".

Think about what this is. It is free. 

It's a shot. You got a shot.

.....right


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 20, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> That was from April. SO studies done even earlier. Two things:
> 
> 1. Vaccines losing efficacy FAST
> 2. Delta


Vaccines are lasting longer than anticipated and are effective against Delta

Those who are not protected against COVID by vaccine or previous infection  can count on getting Delta


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 20, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> It is not "raw data". The CDC follows through on the data


It is self reported conclusions and not verified

It does not get any more raw than that


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 20, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Vaccines are lasting longer than anticipated and are effective against Delta
> 
> Those who are not protected against COVID by vaccine or previous infection  can count on getting Delta



60% of those hospitalized---HOSPITALIZED--in the UK had at least one shot. 40% were fully vaccinated. 

Do you just deny what you don't like or what?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 20, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> It is self reported conclusions and not verified
> 
> It does not get any more raw than that



Read about it here:





__





						CDZ - How can one defend the Israel vaccine numbers?
					

Someone defend these numbers to me. https://www.timesofisrael.com/israel-confirms-vaccine-less-effective-against-delta-variant-eyes-third-dose/  Israel is the most vaccinated country on planet earth with 80% of the population vaccinated. Remember, fauci not too long ago was telling us we needed...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## gipper (Jul 20, 2021)

gipper said:


> I hope you guys didn’t take this vax. Ouch!
> 
> _Developers of Oxford-AstraZeneca Vaccine Tied to UK Eugenics Movement_​_The developers of the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine have previously undisclosed ties to the re-named British Eugenics Society as well as other Eugenics-linked institutions like the Wellcome Trust.
> 
> ...


You guys firmly believe in asymptomatic spread of the virus is occurring. For instance, a non-vaxed person could be a Covid carrier and thus infect those around them.  Well guess what?  You’re all wrong again.  

Listen to me boys!  You’ll be so much better informed. 


Los Angeles reinstitutes indoor mask mandate for all, including the vaccinated​*In fact, in June 2020, the World Health Organization admitted that asymptomatic spread of COVID-19 is “very rare.” *Furthermore, a study of almost 10 million people in Wuhan, China in December 2020 found that asymptomatic spread of COVID-19 did not occur at all. 


In an interview featured in the masterfully produced documentary, “_Following the Science?_,” former Pfizer vice president and *Chief Scientist for Allergy & Respiratory, Dr. Michael Yeadon, stated, “this idea that you can be ill, even though you have no symptoms, and you can be a respiratory virus threat to someone else … [was] invented in 2020. There’s simply no history of it. And it defies common sense as well.”
Los Angeles reinstitutes indoor mask mandate for all, including the vaccinated*


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 20, 2021)

gipper said:


> You guys firmly believe in asymptomatic spread of the virus is occurring. For instance, a non-vaxed person could be a Covid carrier and thus infect those around them.  Well guess what?  You’re all wrong again.
> 
> Listen to me boys!  You’ll be so much better informed.
> 
> ...



Before we all lost our minds in 2020 we used to know these things.

Even the dunderheads on this board, if you would have asked them, in 2019, "Hey, if you're not sick, can you spread sickness to other people?" They would have said, "What are you crazy? Of course not!"

But we have lost our minds, see. Well, a lot of people have. And they clobber us sane over the heads 24/7 expecting us to go crazy with them.

I refuse, and I don't care what they call me. I refuse to take part in their madness. And yeah. I'm proud of that fact. I will tell my grandchildren, with pride, "I never believed any of the madness." And I will mean it.


----------



## gipper (Jul 20, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Before we all lost our minds in 2020 we used to know these things.
> 
> Even the dunderheads on this board, if you would have asked them, in 2019, "Hey, if you're not sick, can you spread sickness to other people?" They would have said, "What are you crazy? Of course not!"
> 
> ...


Proof of the effectiveness of propaganda used by the ruling elite.


----------



## EvMetro (Jul 20, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Before we all lost our minds in 2020 we used to know these things.
> 
> Even the dunderheads on this board, if you would have asked them, in 2019, "Hey, if you're not sick, can you spread sickness to other people?" They would have said, "What are you crazy? Of course not!"
> 
> ...


Bravo, spot on!


----------



## marvin martian (Jul 20, 2021)

Lesh said:


> I know a guy who got hit by a bus the day after he got his shot.
> 
> I guess that bus was attracted by the mRNA shot huh?



If he'd had covid when he got hit you would have said covid killed him.


----------



## Who_Me? (Jul 20, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> Prove that the 95% and 99% who survive have a bad quality of life, Bozo.


Well my father for one.  And that is all that matters to me.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 20, 2021)

Who_Me? said:


> Well my father for one. And that is all that matters to me.


 I understand your emotions but it really doesn't prove your statement, it's only 1 person.   I know several folks who got COVID and are just fine now.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 20, 2021)

gipper said:


> As you well know, the point of my post is refuting the silly belief that only the non-vaxed are getting sick and dying.


It is important to understand what efficacy of 95% means; most people don't.  

*One common misunderstanding is that 95% efficacy means that in the Pfizer clinical trial, 5% of vaccinated people got COVID. But that's not true; the actual percentage of vaccinated people in the Pfizer (and Moderna) trials who got COVID-19 was about a hundred times less than that: 0.04%.  Of those that got infected, hospitalizations are reduced 96% and deaths 99.3%.

What the 95% actually means is that vaccinated people had a 95% lower risk of getting COVID-19 compared with the control group participants, who weren't vaccinated. In other words, vaccinated people in the Pfizer clinical trial were 20 times less likely than the control group to get COVID-19. 
That makes the vaccine  "one of the most effective vaccines that we have," Barker told Live Science. For comparison, the two-dose measles, mumps and rubella (MMR) vaccine is 97% effective against measles and 88% effective against mumps, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC). The seasonal flu vaccine is between 40% and 60% effective (it varies from year to year, depending on that year's vaccine and flu strains), but it still prevented an estimated 7.5 million cases of the flu in the U.S.*

Have people who have been vaccinated died with covid-19?  Of course they have.  161 million people have been fully vaccinated. From clinical trials we would expect .04% or 64,400 people to contract Covid-19 who been fully vaccinated with 4% being hospitalized, 2576, and .7% or 450 to die with Covid-19.  However 450 dying with covid-19 and dying due to covid-19 is not quite the same. 
In summary  the chance of an average person being infected without being vaccinated is about 1 in 10.  A chance of a fully vaccination person catching covid-19 is less than 1 in a 1000. 








						COVID-19 vaccines: What does 95% efficacy actually mean?
					

It doesn't mean 5% of vaccinated people get infected.




					www.livescience.com
				







__





						FastStats
					

FastStats is an official application from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s (CDC) National Center for Health Statistics (NCHS) and puts access to topic-specific statistics at your fingertips.




					www.cdc.gov
				











						COVID Data Tracker
					

CDC’s home for COVID-19 data. Visualizations, graphs, and data in one easy-to-use website.



					covid.cdc.gov


----------



## Flopper (Jul 20, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> I don’t care what their political affiliation is
> Their end will be the same


Today the primary barriers in eliminating Covid-19 is the pollicization and misinformation.  If the remainder of the country were all vaccinated by the end of the year. there would be no Covid-19 in the US within 3 months.


----------



## marvin martian (Jul 20, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Today the primary barriers in eliminating Covid-19 is the pollicization and misinformation.  If the remainder of the country were all vaccinated by the end of the year. there would be no Covid-19 in the US within 3 months.



The fact that 6 out of 50 of the Democrats who fled Texas got infected (so far) is strong evidence that you're full of shit.  How do you explain a >10% infection rate among an allegedly 100% vaccinated population?


----------



## gipper (Jul 20, 2021)

Flopper said:


> It is important to understand what efficacy of 95% means; most people don't.
> 
> *One common misunderstanding is that 95% efficacy means that in the Pfizer clinical trial, 5% of vaccinated people got COVID. But that's not true; the actual percentage of vaccinated people in the Pfizer (and Moderna) trials who got COVID-19 was about a hundred times less than that: 0.04%.  Of those that got infected, hospitalizations are reduced 96% and deaths 99.3%.
> 
> ...


Liberal logic…


----------



## krichton (Jul 20, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> That was from April. SO studies done even earlier. Two things:
> 
> 1. Vaccines losing efficacy FAST
> 2. Delta



Actually all the data coming in suggests otherwise.  Only in Israel are there reports that's its down dramatically, but where else have we seen this?  Literally nowhere.  That brings into question the legitimacy of the claim, until we see it here and in europe.  As of right now,  nearly 100% of cases are from the unvaccinated.


----------



## krichton (Jul 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> The fact that 6 out of 50 of the Democrats who fled Texas got infected (so far) is strong evidence that you're full of shit.  How do you explain a >10% infection rate among an allegedly 100% vaccinated population?



Huh??  What city or population anywhere on earth, much less in the United States is 100% vaccinated?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 20, 2021)

gipper said:


> Don’t stop there. You would have me and the people behind the website imprisoned and maybe shot


No i wouldn't, ya paranoid little freak. Look at the paranoid delusions you have to adopt to justify your own behavior to yourself. No really, look at them. Absurd.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 20, 2021)

gipper said:


> All who have opposing views are nut jobs.


It certainly seems to help!


----------



## Flopper (Jul 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> The fact that 6 out of 50 of the Democrats who fled Texas got infected (so far) is strong evidence that you're full of shit.  How do you explain a >10% infection rate among an allegedly 100% vaccinated population?


What you're saying makes no sense.  Suppose there were only 12 democrats instead of 50. Using your logic the infection rate would be 50%.  

There are two possible explanation.  This is a random event or the results of clinical trials of over 40,000 people and 43,000 people on which efficacy is based and a 12 month study of over 100 million people fully vaccinated that confirm the efficacy are both a hoax. And of course the fact that the number dead and number of news cases that fell 90% during the first 6 months of mass vaccinations would also have to be hoax.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 20, 2021)

gipper said:


> Liberal logic…
> View attachment 514975


And if I get vaccinated along with everyone else, it will be so good, that this discussion will end because there won't be anything to discuss.

Maybe it's time for new topic.  After 75 pages, I can't believe there is anything else to be said about deaths among the unvaccinated except, you can never underestimated stupidity.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 21, 2021)

The vaccine debate should also include discussions on the clinically-proven alternatives to traditional vaccines and gene therapy jabs, such as HCQ, Ivermectin, high doses of Vitamin C, Fluvoxamine, Fluoxetine and other early treatments which contain the out of control inflammation associated with Covid-19 impacts on the human system. 

If not, we have medical tyranny, not scientific debate.

Source: Phillip J Watt.


----------



## gipper (Jul 21, 2021)

Flopper said:


> And if I get vaccinated along with everyone else, it will be so good, that this discussion will end because there won't be anything to discuss.
> 
> Maybe it's time for new topic.  After 75 pages, I can't believe there is anything else to be said about deaths among the unvaccinated except, you can never underestimated stupidity.


Have you said anything about the deaths among the vaccinated?  You could start a new thread, but I think you won’t.


----------



## gipper (Jul 21, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No i wouldn't, ya paranoid little freak. Look at the paranoid delusions you have to adopt to justify your own behavior to yourself. No really, look at them. Absurd.


I know a Nazi when I see one.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 21, 2021)

krichton said:


> Actually all the data coming in suggests otherwise.  Only in Israel are there reports that's its down dramatically, but where else have we seen this?  Literally nowhere.  That brings into question the legitimacy of the claim, until we see it here and in europe.  As of right now,  nearly 100% of cases are from the unvaccinated.



You stated that, so you show me where you're getting that data. Please do not go back to April to show it, when so many were unvaccinated bc the shots were just becoming available. Last say, two weeks. Show me that "nearly 100% of CASES are from the unvaccinated". 

Go


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 21, 2021)

Mindful said:


> The vaccine debate should also include discussions on the clinically-proven alternatives to traditional vaccines and gene therapy jabs, such as HCQ, Ivermectin, high doses of Vitamin C, Fluvoxamine, Fluoxetine and other early treatments which contain the out of control inflammation associated with Covid-19 impacts on the human system.
> 
> If not, we have medical tyranny, not scientific debate.
> 
> Source: Phillip J Watt.



I'm procuring some of these for my family. The hoops that must be jumped through to obtain TRULY safe and effective medications just because you won't take what is *experimental*, and is failing....

If nothing else, look up Pepcid and Benadryl. I'm saying, look them up. Over the counter, also anti-inflammatory properties. You want to stop the cytokine storm.


----------



## gipper (Jul 21, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> You stated that, so you show me where you're getting that data. Please do not go back to April to show it, when so many were unvaccinated bc the shots were just becoming available. Last say, two weeks. Show me that "nearly 100% of CASES are from the unvaccinated".
> 
> Go


Even David Muir of ABC Government News said last night that the sick included the vaxxed. I don’t watch much MSM government controlled news, but that surprised me that he actually told the truth.


----------



## gipper (Jul 21, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> I'm procuring some of these for my family. The hoops that must be jumped through to obtain TRULY safe and effective medications just because you won't take what is *experimental*, and is failing....
> 
> If nothing else, look up Pepcid and Benadryl. I'm saying, look them up. Over the counter, also anti-inflammatory properties. You want to stop the cytokine storm.


Nebulizing hydrogen peroxide has show great promise, but mainstream medicine ignores and would rather you die.  It would seem the last place you’d want to go is the hospital. 

‎Dr. Joseph Mercola - Take Control of Your Health: Nebulized Peroxide Discussion Between Drs. David Brownstein & Mercola on Apple Podcasts


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> You stated that, so you show me where you're getting that data. Please do not go back to April to show it, when so many were unvaccinated bc the shots were just becoming available. Last say, two weeks. Show me that "nearly 100% of CASES are from the unvaccinated".
> 
> Go


Hospitalizations and deaths are in great majority, 90% range, the unvaccinated.  

CASES of being infected, (testing positive), are different....

But things can change on a dime with this Corona virus.... So we all, including the vaccinated, need to be careful...


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 21, 2021)

gipper said:


> Even David Muir of ABC Government News said last night that the sick included the vaxxed. I don’t watch much MSM government controlled news, but that surprised me that he actually told the truth.



Whoa...that means it's so bad they can't hide it anymore. Yikes


----------



## Mindful (Jul 21, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> I'm procuring some of these for my family. The hoops that must be jumped through to obtain TRULY safe and effective medications just because you won't take what is *experimental*, and is failing....
> 
> If nothing else, look up Pepcid and Benadryl. I'm saying, look them up. Over the counter, also anti-inflammatory properties. You want to stop the cytokine storm.



The trouble for the big pharmaceutical companies is that therapeutics such as ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine don’t cost very much so they don’t make much profit from them. 
Funny how the patent for the experimental convid vax was secured before the release of the sars cov 2 virus.


----------



## gipper (Jul 21, 2021)

Mindful said:


> The trouble for the big pharmaceutical companies is that therapeutics such as ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine don’t cost very much so they don’t make much profit from them.
> Funny how the patent for the experimental convid vax was secured before the release of the sars cov 2 virus.


That’s the problem with HC in America. It’s all about profit. First and last.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 21, 2021)

Mindful said:


> The trouble for the big pharmaceutical companies is that therapeutics such as ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine don’t cost very much so they don’t make much profit from them.
> Funny how the patent for the experimental convid vax was secured before the release of the sars cov 2 virus.



Exactly. And imagine all the dunderhead liberals on this board SHILLING for this


----------



## Mindful (Jul 21, 2021)

Vaccinated lady IMPLORES people not to take it!
					

Vaccinated lady IMPLORES people not to take it!




					www.atangledweb.org


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 21, 2021)

I will not be taking the vaccine. Covid 19 is just another strain of the flu that has been weaponized. Temperature is it's Achilles heel and by heating up the nasal passages where this self-mutated bio-weapon gains a foothold to over 140 degrees, you can stop it before the infection gets into the lungs. Any moron that believes a vaccine can be safely fast-tracked for a self mutating virus deserves what they get. THAT is "Darwinism" in action.....my body, my choice. If leftards believe in the effectiveness of the vaccine, why should they give a flying fuck if people choose not to get it? I would LOVE to get a knock on my door by some "gubermint" official telling me I need to take the shot.....they will beat a hasty retreat.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 21, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> I will not be taking the vaccine. Covid 19 is just another strain of the flu that has been weaponized. Temperature is it's Achilles heel and by heating up the nasal passages where this self-mutated bio-weapon gains a foothold to over 140 degrees, you can stop it before the infection gets into the lungs. Any moron that believes a vaccine can be safely fast-tracked for a self mutating virus deserves what they get. THAT is "Darwinism" in action.....my body, my choice. If leftards believe in the effectiveness of the vaccine, why should they give a flying fuck if people choose not to get it? I would LOVE to get a knock on my door by some "gubermint" official telling me I need to take the shot.....they will beat a hasty retreat.



I’ve had two jabs, thinking it would facilitate travel. And it hasn’t.

The American border is still closed to me.

Perhaps I should try my luck as an illegal, on the Mexican border.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 21, 2021)

Mindful said:


> I’ve had two jabs, thinking it would facilitate travel. And it hasn’t.
> 
> The American border is still closed to me.
> 
> Perhaps I should try my luck as an illegal, on the Mexican border.


Yep, if you can fog a mirror and can get here? Your previous immunization records ( or lack thereof ) will never prevent you from coming over......this country is a joke that is full of stupid fucks.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 21, 2021)

Mindful said:


> I’ve had two jabs, thinking it would facilitate travel. And it hasn’t.
> 
> The American border is still closed to me.
> 
> Perhaps I should try my luck as an illegal, on the Mexican border.



I was nervous about my work situation. A lot LESS nervous now. What are they gonna say now that the vaccinated are freely passing it back and forth?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 21, 2021)

Mindful said:


> I’ve had two jabs, thinking it would facilitate travel. And it hasn’t.
> 
> The American border is still closed to me.
> 
> Perhaps I should try my luck as an illegal, on the Mexican border.



And also, yes. Across the Mexican border they don't care if you are coughing up visible covid particles from your mouth and nose. Future Dem voters so come on in and get Republican grandmas, they don't care


----------



## candycorn (Jul 21, 2021)

Flopper said:


> I hate to see people dying due to their stupidity but this is nothing new in epidemics. For over a hundred years, the primary obstacle in ending an epidemic has not been the bacteria or virus that causes the disease but the public who refuse to take preventive measures or treatments.  The major reasons for this are:
> 
> 
> Lack of access, real or perceived​
> ...



I think we just have to get used to the fact that there is a geography of idiocy.  Pretty much the Confederacy and parts of the Rocky Mountain region will forever be _eaten up with the dumbass_ be it in taking a vaccine, valuing education, wanting a better life for their kids, learning from history.... And, not surprisingly, the geography of idiocy is pretty much the geography of poverty as well.


----------



## gipper (Jul 21, 2021)

candycorn said:


> I think we just have to get used to the fact that there is a geography of idiocy.  Pretty much the Confederacy and parts of the Rocky Mountain region will forever be _eaten up with the dumbass_ be it in taking a vaccine, valuing education, wanting a better life for their kids, learning from history.... And, not surprisingly, the geography of idiocy is pretty much the geography of poverty as well.


You must know this hatred by many on the left for those on the right, isn’t healthy or helpful.  Just as the hatred on the right for the left isn’t healthy or helpful. You guys are an easy mark for the elite, who’s goal is continued division while they enrich and empower themselves.


----------



## krichton (Jul 21, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> You stated that, so you show me where you're getting that data. Please do not go back to April to show it, when so many were unvaccinated bc the shots were just becoming available. Last say, two weeks. Show me that "nearly 100% of CASES are from the unvaccinated".
> 
> Go



As of July 12, per the CDC, there have been 5500 breakthrough cases out of 161 million fully vaccinated americans.   That works itself out to a 0.0034161491% reinfection rate in the US.  Over 30 days ago that number was approximately 3500, this is again, according to the CDC.  That's an increase of 2,000 cases in one month for the vaccinated, about 75% percent of which are 65 and older.  The rolling 7 day average for covid cases in the US is currently at 35,000.   That's 35,000 a day and 235,000 in just the last week alone.  If you go back another week that number probably becomes somewhere around 400,000 cases, all unvaccinated.   Those are the facts.


----------



## krichton (Jul 21, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> I will not be taking the vaccine. Covid 19 is just another strain of the flu that has been weaponized. Temperature is it's Achilles heel and by heating up the nasal passages where this self-mutated bio-weapon gains a foothold to over 140 degrees, you can stop it before the infection gets into the lungs. Any moron that believes a vaccine can be safely fast-tracked for a self mutating virus deserves what they get. THAT is "Darwinism" in action.....my body, my choice. If leftards believe in the effectiveness of the vaccine, why should they give a flying fuck if people choose not to get it? I would LOVE to get a knock on my door by some "gubermint" official telling me I need to take the shot.....they will beat a hasty retreat.



Any moron who believes you can blow hot air into your nostrils to defeat covid19 deserves what they get.   That is darwinism in action.  Btw if that doesn't work, i suggest you set yourself on fire.  That will definitely kill the virus.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 21, 2021)

Mindful said:


> The vaccine debate should also include discussions on the clinically-proven alternatives to traditional vaccines and gene therapy jabs, such as HCQ, Ivermectin, high doses of Vitamin C, Fluvoxamine, Fluoxetine and other early treatments which contain the out of control inflammation associated with Covid-19 impacts on the human system.
> 
> If not, we have medical tyranny, not scientific debate.
> 
> Source: Phillip J Watt.


Why would we do huge amounts of research, development, and testing to produce an alternative to the safest and most efficient vaccine we have every developed that has been proven in the lab, in clinical trials of 40,000+ people and in the results of 350 million doses given?  Sounds like a huge waste of time and money, particular when you consider there is little if any scientific evidence that it would even work, not mention whether if would as safe and effective as the vaccines.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 22, 2021)

krichton said:


> Any moron who believes you can blow hot air into your nostrils to defeat covid19 deserves what they get.   That is darwinism in action.  Btw if that doesn't work, i suggest you set yourself on fire.  That will definitely kill the virus.



How does one "blow" hot air into one's nostrils unless they are standing too close to a leftard politician that is spewing hot air? I came down with the symptoms of the flu in February of 2020. I went to CVS and got a saline neti pot, flushed out my nasal passages and then boiled water and breathed in the vapors for 15 minutes, took a half hour break and repeated.......problem solved. Take the shot, you can also take the two shots your beloved "gubermint" intended for me.  Since you just recently joined this forum? You seem rather intent on persuading others to take an unproven vaccine that was fast-tracked for a self-mutating virus that is a bio-weapon. I wonder why that is?

How about you worry about yourself and you will have as much on your plate as you can handle, punkinpuss. Am I clear or was I being too subtle??? Help me, help you....


(snicker)


----------



## Flopper (Jul 22, 2021)

Mindful said:


> The trouble for the big pharmaceutical companies is that therapeutics such as ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine don’t cost very much so they don’t make much profit from them.
> Funny how the patent for the experimental convid vax was secured before the release of the sars cov 2 virus.


There is also another tiny problem.  They don't work.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 22, 2021)

gipper said:


> I know a Nazi when I see one.


In every puddle... every shadow... every time you are grumpy... .sure you do....


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 22, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> I got my vaccine
> 
> I am not dumb enough to ignore the risk of COVID when there is a vaccine available


Here's a list of viruses/diseases and the various vaccines available to you. Have you had a vaccine shot for each one?





__





						List of Vaccines Used in United States | CDC
					

Vaccines used in the United States (list of)




					www.cdc.gov
				




Can you explain your statement, "I'm not dumb enough to ignore the risk .....". What does the covid vaccine do to you and others?


----------



## gipper (Jul 22, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> In every puddle... every shadow... every time you are grumpy... .sure you do....


You don’t even know you’re a Nazi.


----------



## gipper (Jul 22, 2021)

Flopper said:


> There is also another tiny problem.  They don't work.


Ouch!  Are you rethinking your position?  From a mainstream media outlet no less.


Delta Variant Outbreak in Israel Infects Some Vaccinated Adults​Government reimposes indoor mask requirement in light of preliminary findings​TEL AVIV—*About half of adults infected in an outbreak of the Delta variant of Covid-19 in Israel were fully inoculated with the Pfizer Inc. *vaccine, prompting the government to reimpose an indoor mask requirement and other measures to contain the highly transmissible strain.

Preliminary findings by Israeli health officials suggest about 90% of new infections were likely caused by the Delta variant, according to Ran Balicer, who leads an expert advisory panel on Covid-19 for the government. Children under 16, most of whom haven’t been vaccinated, accounted for about half of those infected, he said.
Delta Variant Outbreak in Israel Infects Some Vaccinated Adults


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 22, 2021)

gipper said:


> Ouch!  Are you rethinking your position?  From a mainstream media outlet no less.
> 
> 
> Delta Variant Outbreak in Israel Infects Some Vaccinated Adults​Government reimposes indoor mask requirement in light of preliminary findings​TEL AVIV—*About half of adults infected in an outbreak of the Delta variant of Covid-19 in Israel were fully inoculated with the Pfizer Inc. *vaccine, prompting the government to reimpose an indoor mask requirement and other measures to contain the highly transmissible strain.
> ...



Don't worry, our illustrious American president said that if you get the Magic Vaccines you won't get covid!

If he said it, it Must Be True


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 22, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> Here's a list of viruses/diseases and the various vaccines available to you. Have you had a vaccine shot for each one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope
I don’t see 600,000 dying from those and don’t know anyone who caught them

I do get a flu shot every year just to be safe


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 22, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Don't worry, our illustrious American president said that if you get the Magic Vaccines you won't get covid!
> 
> If he said it, it Must Be True


He is right
The vaccinated are protected

YOU will get COVID, it is a matter of time


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 22, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> He is right
> The vaccinated are protected
> 
> YOU will get COVID, it is a matter of time



I'm not afraid, RW. I haven't been afraid since Feb of 2020. Not throughout the entire thing. Not now. Not then. Not for one minute of one day.

You can't begin to imagine that, can you?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 22, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> He is right
> The vaccinated are protected
> 
> YOU will get COVID, it is a matter of time



Try to imagine not being afraid to die, RW. 

Can you?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 22, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> I'm not afraid, RW. I haven't been afraid since Feb of 2020. Not throughout the entire thing. Not now. Not then. Not for one minute of one day.
> 
> You can't begin to imagine that, can you?


You will probably survive….
Hospitalization is possible
Permanent damage to your heart or lungs is possible

Why risk it?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 22, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> You will probably survive….
> Hospitalization is possible
> Permanent damage to your heart or lungs is possible
> 
> Why risk it?



Wow you're really afraid


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 22, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Wow you're really afraid



Yes, I am

My sister in law died from it last January
My brother and his wife both were hospitalized for a week in March and still have not fully recovered 

Your flippant attitude will eventually catch up with you
You WILL get it


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 22, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Yes, I am
> 
> My sister in law died from it last January
> My brother and his wife both were hospitalized for a week in March and still have not fully recovered
> ...



I'm sorry for them, and I'm sorry you're afraid. Are you taking Vit D and Zinc? That's not hocus-pocus. Many people who are hospitalized have low levels. Anyway it won't hurt you.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 22, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> I'm sorry for them, and I'm sorry you're afraid. Are you taking Vit D and Zinc? That's not hocus-pocus. Many people who are hospitalized have low levels. Anyway it won't hurt you.


I don’t take vitamins…

Almost every person who is hospitalized is unvaccinated
Vitamin D is not an alternative


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 22, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> I don’t take vitamins…
> 
> Almost every person who is hospitalized is unvaccinated
> Vitamin D is not an alternative



I'm not suggesting it as an alternative, besides it couldn't be as you're already vaccinated. But if you're leery of the virus, which is coming back, why not take a simple pill? We take an immune support vitamin that has D, C and Zinc. Zinc is usually prescribed as an early treatment if you get covid along with ivermectin or HCQ

On Vitamin D









						Can Vitamin D Help Protect against COVID?
					

Some studies suggest an impact, particularly for those who are vitamin-deficient. But for now, the jury is out




					www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 22, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Nope
> I don’t see 600,000 dying from those and don’t know anyone who caught them
> 
> I do get a flu shot every year just to be safe


Are you having the same melt down at those who won't receive a flu shot?









						How Many Americans Die From Flu Every Year?
					

Influenza is uncomfortable and contagious. Did you know it can also be deadly? In 2018-2019 between 26,000 and 53,000 people died from the flu in the US alone.




					www.worldatlas.com


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 22, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> Are you having the same melt down at those who won't receive a flu shot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


25,000 is not 600,000


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 22, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> 25,000 is not 600,000


So when it comes to deaths, you go by a certain level of numbers. So 25,000 to 53,000 is ok? So if a certain virus hits above a certain number, is that when you deem someone who won't have the vaccine an idiot?

So flu is ok, what level of number do we need to hit?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 22, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> So when it comes to deaths, you go by a certain level of numbers. So 25,000 to 53,000 is ok? So if a certain virus hits above a certain number, is that when you deem someone who won't have the vaccine an idiot?
> 
> So flu is ok, what level of number do we need to hit?


yes

And I get a flu shot every year even though I have never had the flu


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 22, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> yes
> 
> And I get a flu shot every year even though I have never had the flu


Ok, I find that amazing, odd, strange, disturbing; all in equal measure


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 22, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> Ok, I find that amazing, odd, strange, disturbing; all in equal measure


Why risk getting the flu when I can be protected?

Same goes for COVID


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 22, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> 25,000 is not 600,000


Last I saw, about 94% of that 600,000 had at least 2-3 co-morbidities that were placing then on a short fuse to begin with;  i.e. they more likely died "with" COVID as much as "from" COVID.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 22, 2021)

Stryder50 said:


> Last I saw, about 94% of that 600,000 had at least 2-3 co-morbidities that were placing then on a short fuse to begin with;  i.e. they more likely died "with" COVID as much as "from" COVID.


Last I saw they were all alive before they caught COVID


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 22, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Last I saw they were all alive before they caught COVID


Grim Reaper rarely makes appointments with anyone, strikes on it's own schedule.  Yet, if you have diabetes, heart issues, cancer, or other life threatening/shortening health issues you can expect GP may show up sooner than later, despite your plans, and other factors may pile on, such as annual flu/cold, accidents, or more recently COVID.

As I heard one wag put it long ago, tomorrow is just a promissory note for all of us, and none of us so far gets to live forever in these bodies, or get out "alive" with them.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 22, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> Here's a list of viruses/diseases and the various vaccines available to you. Have you had a vaccine shot for each one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vaccines are taken for specific reason, not because they are available.  With the exception of childhood vaccination, and those recommended to general population such as Covid-19, Flu and Tetanus, the other vaccines are recommend to specific groups based on factors such as age, health issues, occupation or travel.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 22, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> Here's a list of viruses/diseases and the various vaccines available to you. Have you had a vaccine shot for each one?


Goddamn that is dumb. I mean...painfully dumb.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 22, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> Are you having the same melt down at those who won't receive a flu shot?


And then you top yourself.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 22, 2021)

Stryder50 said:


> Grim Reaper rarely makes appointments with anyone, strikes on it's own schedule.  Yet, if you have diabetes, heart issues, cancer, or other life threatening/shortening health issues you can expect GP may show up sooner than later, despite your plans, and other factors may pile on, such as annual flu/cold, accidents, or more recently COVID.
> 
> As I heard one wag put it long ago, tomorrow is just a promissory note for all of us, and none of us so far gets to live forever in these bodies, or get out "alive" with them.


These people were managing their condition and fully alive before they caught COVID

Then they weren’t


----------



## Flopper (Jul 22, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> I'm not suggesting it as an alternative, besides it couldn't be as you're already vaccinated. But if you're leery of the virus, which is coming back, why not take a simple pill? We take an immune support vitamin that has D, C and Zinc. Zinc is usually prescribed as an early treatment if you get covid along with ivermectin or HCQ
> 
> On Vitamin D
> 
> ...


Vitamins can't hurt and they might help.  HCQ, NO!  There are significant side effects that can be serious for a person weakened by covid-19 and  hydroxychloroquine, has failed to show efficacy in rigorous clinical trials despite early uncontrolled studies suggesting a positive effect.  I have seen nothing on Ivermectin to suggest it would be effective.  The antiviral drug  remdesivir has shown positive results both in studies and in hospitals.  I have not seen anything about using on mild cases. 

Repurposing drugs is a job for research scientist.   For the layman it is foolish and can be dangerous.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 23, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Goddamn that is dumb. I mean...painfully dumb.


If you're American, you should at least have enough brain cells in that thick skull of yours to know when you might need the Smallpox vaccine.

Also, not giving your kid the MMR jab was big news in the UK news.

The outcome is, certain people having a meltdown at others based on numbers. Just need to know what that trigger level number is !!

If I hadn't had the covid vaccine and some retard has a meltdown at me on this forum, I would politely tell them to go purchase a block of butter, grease their computer/laptop/smartphone up with copious amounts of butter and then shove it right up their fucking arse.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 23, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Vitamins can't hurt and they might help.  HCQ, NO!  There are significant side effects that can be serious for a person weakened by covid-19 and  hydroxychloroquine, has failed to show efficacy in rigorous clinical trials despite early uncontrolled studies suggesting a positive effect.  I have seen nothing on Ivermectin to suggest it would be effective.  The antiviral drug  remdesivir has shown positive results both in studies and in hospitals.  I have not seen anything about using on mild cases.
> 
> Repurposing drugs is a job for research scientist.   For the layman it is foolish and can be dangerous.



You do you. 









						Ivermectin to be investigated in adults aged 18+ as a possible treatment for COVID-19 in the PRINCIPLE trial — PRINCIPLE Trial
					

From today, ivermectin is being investigated in the UK as part of the Platform Randomised Trial of Treatments in the Community for Epidemic and Pandemic Illnesses (PRINCIPLE), the world’s largest clinical trial of possible COVID-19 treatments for recovery at home and in other non-hospital settings.




					www.principletrial.org


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 23, 2021)

GWV5903 said:


> You need to make up your mind, now he had nothing to do with the extremely rapid development of these vaccines?!?! Put the crack pipe down…
> It’s amazing how far you will go down the rabbit hole to discredit the best POTUS we have had since Reagan…
> Does your mother know how far gone you are? Was this condition you suffer from hereditary? If so, please don’t breed…




Before Trump's Warpspeed miracle:


*"NYTimes claimed that’d be 2036 before there would be a vaccine:

“What’s Going On in This Graph? | Estimated Time for Covid-19 Vaccine*

How long will it take to produce a Covid-19 vaccine? These three graphs provide some answers. Published May 7, 2020











*



*

*What’s Going On in This Graph? | Estimated Time for Covid-19 Vaccine*​*How long will it take to produce a Covid-19 vaccine? These three graphs provide some answers.




www.nytimes.com*

People are most conservative on is


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 23, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> These people were managing their condition and fully alive before they caught COVID
> 
> Then they weren’t


You don't know that for certain in all cases, but if you can document, please do.
My experience is that many aren't managing their co-mordidities as well as they could and before Covid, many would be at risk of earlier death just from annual flu and colds.


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 23, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> I'm not suggesting it as an alternative, besides it couldn't be as you're already vaccinated. But if you're leery of the virus, which is coming back, why not take a simple pill? We take an immune support vitamin that has D, C and Zinc. Zinc is usually prescribed as an early treatment if you get covid along with ivermectin or HCQ
> 
> On Vitamin D
> 
> ...


From what I've seen/read, the role of HCQ is it helps/enhances the bodies absorption of Zinc, which is the actual benefit supplement/treatment.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 23, 2021)

Stryder50 said:


> You don't know that for certain in all cases, but if you can document, please do.
> My experience is that many aren't managing their co-mordidities as well as they could and before Covid, many would be at risk of earlier death just from annual flu and colds.




This pretty much ends the Wuhan Hoax:


*"Study Finds 89% of Patients Who Died From COVID-19 Had a Do-Not-Resuscitate Order*

DNR patients had higher hazard ratios for risk of death and lower survival outcomes compared to non-DNR patients. The association between DNR status and poor clinical outcomes remained independently significant after adjustment for important clinical factors, including age, gender, COVID-19 symptoms at the time of admission and comorbidities.





"This study is notable because it indicates that many patients who died in these hospitals were quite ill to begin with. If this trend held in larger samples of the national population, at least one prediction made by Imperial College researcher Neil Ferguson may bear out. When he revised his statistics, he told officials in the U.K. that *a significant portion of COVID-19 deaths in the country would likely have happened within the next **six to twelve months without the virus**"*








						Study Finds 89% of Patients Who Died From COVID-19 Had a Do-Not-Resuscitate Order
					

Researchers report of hospitalized patients who died with COVID-19 in New Jersey hospitals, 89% had a Do-Not-Resuscitate (DNR) order prior to admission.




					pjmedia.com
				








*“Obesity a driving factor in COVID-19 deaths, global report finds”








						Obesity a driving factor in COVID-19 deaths, global report finds
					

The majority of global COVID-19 deaths have been in countries where many people are obese, with coronavirus fatality rates 10 times higher in nations where at least 50% of adults are overweight, a global study found on Thursday.




					www.reuters.com
				



*
I wonder if this applies to the fatheads of the Democrat Party?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 23, 2021)

Stryder50 said:


> You don't know that for certain in all cases, but if you can document, please do.
> My experience is that many aren't managing their co-mordidities as well as they could and before Covid, many would be at risk of earlier death just from annual flu and colds.


More blame the victim from the right


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 23, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> More blame the victim from the right


More a matter of "blame" or better yet understand the variables of reality.  

From another post, but would seem to apply with you;
Basically Leftist are reluctant to accept personal responsibility for their own choices and actions, want to find someone or something else to blame.  Being easily led sheep, they think everyone else is as mindless and lacking in will power as they are.

If you want to pin blame anywhere, look to CCP China which knew this was a dangerous disease yet let it spread globally anyway.  Just as we've seen with most pandemics of the past couple of decades that seem to usually start there and spread globally.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 23, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> More blame the victim from the right



No, the hospitals are to blame.
They are going by the book, and the treatment for pneumonia is chemically induced coma, so you can intubate with a ventilator.
But that does not work with covid-19, and instead murders the patient.
What the Germans, Russians, Israelis, French, etc., are trying to tell us is that you have to keep the patient awake and moving around, in order to keep the lungs from filling with fluid.  Face down is best.  Treadmills help exhale fluids.  Otherwise they drown.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 23, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> No, the hospitals are to blame.
> They are going by the book, and the treatment for pneumonia is chemically induced coma, so you can intubate with a ventilator.
> But that does not work with covid-19, and instead murders the patient.
> What the Germans, Russians, Israelis, French, etc., are trying to tell us is that you have to keep the patient awake and moving around, in order to keep the lungs from filling with fluid.  Face down is best.  Treadmills help exhale fluids.  Otherwise they drown.



Interesting Dr Rigby

So it looks like they can sue the hospitals


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 23, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Interesting Dr Rigby
> 
> So it looks like they can sue the hospitals



Should, but hospitals have much more expensive legal teams than the relatives of the deceased are likely to be able to afford.
Just don't go to a hospital if you get covid-19.
It is close to a death sentence.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 24, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Before Trump's Warpspeed miracle:
> 
> 
> *"NYTimes claimed that’d be 2036 before there would be a vaccine:
> ...


we were able to get these vaccine from laboratory into the arms of the public in less than a year because of:

*MONEY - Operation Warp Speed provided unlimited funds *-  Vaccine research and development typically moves at a snails pace because the purpose of most vaccines are not to stop a raging epidemic but to prevent one.  Thus funds flow very slowly.
*Cooperation* - There was unprecedent cooperation between labs around the world. The Wuhan Virology in China released the genome of the virus and data critical to creating a vaccine In the middle of Jan 2020.  Two weeks later a German virology lab released instructions for creating a vaccine.
*Most of the Research had already been done *- The viruses that caused the SARS, MERs, and Covid-19 epidemic are in the same family (Coronavirus) with only small differences in the spike and the protein.  A vaccine had already been developed for SARS-2 Thus developing the Covid-19 vaccine was a matter of tweaking vaccines that had already been developed .
*The reduction in time to build factories were dramatic* - The simplicity of the manufacturing process for mRNA vaccines does not require large plants.  The vaccine can produced in quantity in small existing labs.  The Johnson & Johnson vaccine uses traditional technology and is manufactured in existing facilities.
*Large clinical trial cut years off the traditional time *- Typical vaccine clinical trials consisted of only a few hundred to a few thousand volunteers. The clinical trials for the Covid-19 vaccines in the US had 38,0000 to 43,000 volunteers.
In times of emergencies when neither money nor personnel are a limiting factor, the typical times for R&D and production can be reduced dramatically.  For example in WWII, military aircraft productions increased by 10 times in the first year and by the end of the the war we had produced 200,000 fighters and bombers, more than 10 times what we had going into the war..  The number of naval ships increased 800% in 4 years.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 24, 2021)

What I heard is that the big pharma had spent and lost millions working on a corona virus vaccine for SARS in 2009, so wanted to recoup their losses using covid-19.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 24, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> What I heard is that the big pharma had spent and lost millions working on a corona virus vaccine for SARS in 2009, so wanted to recoup their losses using covid-19.


The SARS 2009 vaccine effort was in a single lab in Texas.  It doesn't sound like there was much interest in it.








						Scientists were close to a coronavirus vaccine years ago. Then the money dried up.
					

"We just could not generate much interest," a researcher said of the difficulty in getting funding to test the vaccine in humans.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Who_Me? (Jul 24, 2021)

Who_Me? said:


> The needle was just buried on the Crock-o-Meter


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 24, 2021)

Flopper said:


> The SARS 2009 vaccine effort was in a single lab in Texas.  It doesn't sound like there was much interest in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but that does not mean they did not deliberately push for "flattening the curve" in order to give time to get the old SARS vaccine ready for covid-19 deployment.
There has to be some reason they went the "flattening the curve" route, since it makes absolutely no sense at all if there was no vaccine.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 24, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Yes, but that does not mean they did not deliberately push for "flattening the curve" in order to give time to get the old SARS vaccine ready for covid-19 deployment.
> There has to be some reason they went the "flattening the curve" route, since it makes absolutely no sense at all if there was no vaccine.


I'm just guessing that it has something to do with all the beds in our local hospital being filled and a 6 hour wait the to get into the ER.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 25, 2021)

Florida COVID-19 hospitalizations jump significantly again
					

Florida’s COVID-19 hospitalizations again jumped significantly this week as the vaccination rate in rural counties where some of the worst outbreaks are occurring remains well below the state and national average.




					www.clickorlando.com
				




Florida COVID-19 hospitalizations jump significantly again​Officials say more than 95% hospitalized not vaccinated​
"About 5,300 Floridians are now hospitalized with COVID, a 65% jump since last week and nearly a tripling since June 14 when 1,845 were hospitalized, the Florida Hospital Association said. Officials have said more than 95% of those hospitalized were not vaccinated."


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 25, 2021)

Flopper said:


> we were able to get these vaccine from laboratory into the arms of the public in less than a year because of:
> 
> *MONEY - Operation Warp Speed provided unlimited funds *-  Vaccine research and development typically moves at a snails pace because the purpose of most vaccines are not to stop a raging epidemic but to prevent one.  Thus funds flow very slowly.
> *Cooperation* - There was unprecedent cooperation between labs around the world. The Wuhan Virology in China released the genome of the virus and data critical to creating a vaccine In the middle of Jan 2020.  Two weeks later a German virology lab released instructions for creating a vaccine.
> ...





Because of Trump.


Face the truth.



*COVID vaccine arrived this week, and we should credit ...*
President Donald Trump finally delivers the shot in the arm we really needed
Meanwhile, most of the other companies with *vaccines* in phase 3 trials were developed under *Trump's* *Warp* *Speed* program, including the Moderna *vaccine* that is expected to get FDA approval shortly. President Donald Trump finally delivers the shot in the arm we really needed





*“FT Credits Trump's 'Warp Speed' for COVID Vaccines*

The Financial Times says President Donald Trump's Operation Warp Speed is responsible for the coronavirus vaccines becoming available so soon.

In an article posted Thursday, the Times noted the "vaccine push is now hailed as the bright spot in the Trump administration's COVID-19 response, as products from Pfizer and BioNTech, Moderna, and AstraZeneca and Oxford University move closer to approval."

The key achievement of Operation Warp Speed had been speeding up investment in manufacturing, Angela Rasmussen, a virologist at the Columbia University School of Public Health, told the Times.” FT Credits Trump's 'Warp Speed' for COVID Vaccines



“…the vaccine.

“For example, COVID. Everybody wants to say that the COVID crisis is getting worse, and the numbers certainly suggest that. But we have a vaccine. And we believe and have every reason to believe it works. There’s some serious distribution issues that I suspect will be fairly quickly resolved,” Hume continued.

“And that is what we’ve hoped for from the beginning, that there would be a vaccine. We never thought we’d have one as soon as now. We thought it’d be way into next year, maybe beyond before we got one. So that’s one big problem that’s well on the way to a solution that he faces. And look around the world …” Mic glitch appears to catch Chris Wallace rebuking Brit Hume’s optimistic covid commentary: ‘Really?’
This thread, Data Confirms: Democrats Lie About Everything, featured many of the lies Democrats and their allies tell.

But the most insidious ability of the state media is to leave out inconvenient facts.

This is one:



*"Biden's Only Real Success as President Is Really Trump's*



the Biden kinda/sorta presidency thus far is an unmitigated disaster. True, there are partisans out there who are *so invested in hating Donald Trump *that they’re willing to tell themselves otherwise but that doesn’t change reality. We call these people _unwell_. Harsher terms could be used, but I’m in a generous mood today. We’ll get back to referring to them as bottom-feeding participants in a moronic mass-delusion tomorrow.





Here’s a partial list of *Biden disasters t*hus far: the Mexican border, inflation, the overnight vanishing of the peace Trump brokered in the Middle East, gas lines, and endless press reporting about his stupid dogs.



Oh yeah, what he does to the English language when he speaks in public has been pretty brutal too.



*The only thing that Team Dumpster Fire can point to as a success has been the widespread rollout and administration of the COVID-19 vaccine,* which has gone very well. Biden, Democrats, and their flying monkeys in the media are all doing victory laps over this but the man they love to hate reminded them that he’s the reason they’re in this position.





Tyler has the story:



“New United States COVID cases, because of the record-breaking development of the vaccine and its early purchase and distribution by the Trump Administration, has hit its lowest level in more than one year, and falling fast,” the former president said.

“I want to thank all within the Trump Administration who pushed so hard for a vaccine and got it done in less than nine months when everybody was saying it would take at least 3-5 years, and probably not happen,” Trump added. “Without the vaccine the world would be a much different place right now.”

Trump also thanked the U.S. military “for its incredible distribution and logistical planning.”

“Operation Warp Speed and our decision to purchase billions of dollars of vaccine before it was even approved, has been ‘One of the greatest miracles of the ages,’ according to many,” the former president concluded. “Thank you!”









						The Morning Briefing: Biden's Only Real Success as President Is Really Trump's
					

Top O’ the Briefing Happy Wednesday, dear Kruiser Morning Briefing friends. I really don’t know where the country is headed with this whole kombucha thing....




					pjmedia.com


----------



## Flopper (Jul 25, 2021)

Flopper said:


> I'm just guessing that it has something to do with all the beds in our local hospital being filled and a 6 hour wait the to get into the ER.





PoliticalChic said:


> Because of Trump.
> 
> 
> Face the truth.
> ...


Donald Trump certainly deserves credit for his part in raising funds for developing the vaccines, selecting the developers, contracting for doses, and getting the project off the ground. 

Unfortunately as it became clear that he would not be in charge come January, he saw to it that, the planning of the rollout of the vaccines slowed down and his administration held back the release of information needed by the transition team for weeks.  Once he was out of office, he began an attack on the Biden Admistraion vaccination efforts.    Under a guise of encouraging vaccinations, his message was just the opposed. He repeated conspiracy theories about about both Pfizer and Johnsons and Johnsons.  He criticizes the administration policies and actions in an attempt to create distrust and fear among his followers so they would hesitate in taking the vaccine.  His end game is clear.  See that the Biden administration fails to get the virus under control.  His message for the mid term elections will be I gave you wonderful vaccines and the democrats failed to get the people vaccinated.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 25, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Donald Trump certainly deserves credit for his part in raising funds for developing the vaccines, selecting the developers, contracting for doses, and getting the project off the ground.
> 
> Unfortunately as it became clear that he would not be in charge come January, he saw to it that, the planning of the rollout of the vaccines slowed down and his administration held back the release of information needed by the transition team for weeks.  Once he was out of office, he began an attack on the Biden Admistraion vaccination efforts.    Under a guise of encouraging vaccinations, his message was just the opposed. He repeated conspiracy theories about about both Pfizer and Johnsons and Johnsons.  He criticizes the administration policies and actions in an attempt to create distrust and fear among his followers so they would hesitate in taking the vaccine.  His end game is clear.  See that the Biden administration fails to get the virus under control.  His message for the mid term elections will be I gave you wonderful vaccines and the democrats failed to get the people vaccinated.





Can you really be this blind?


....and stupid????


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 25, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Can you really be this blind?
> 
> 
> ....and stupid????


You always degenerate into a useless blob when someone takes you outside your copy/paste comfort zone.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 25, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You always degenerate into a useless blob when someone takes you outside your copy/paste comfort zone.



I understand those, you, who are not as well-read, educated, or able, are chagrinned at not being able to do the same, would post this dodge: "copy and paste more mumbo jumbo I’m not going to read it FYI. Answer in your own words. Try and show you have a brain for a change."





You should simply admit what we both know to be the truth: you cannot compete on the same level.




Of course, you can dispute this description of your ability by simply providing the three or four books that have informed your geopolitical outlook.


----------



## Adrenochrome Junkie (Jul 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...



People aren’t getting jabbed because Biden and Harris said they don’t trust the vaccine.

They are murdering people


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 25, 2021)

DemonRat Hater said:


> People aren’t getting jabbed because Biden and Harris said they don’t trust the vaccine.
> 
> They are murdering people



Listen again
“If the President announced tomorrow we have a new vaccine, would you take it?”
They say they will trust Scientists approval of the vaccine but would not trust TRUMP is he declares it safe

Who would?


----------



## Adrenochrome Junkie (Jul 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Listen again
> “If the President announced tomorrow we have a new vaccine, would you take it?”
> They say they will trust Scientists approval of the vaccine but would not trust TRUMP is he declares it safe
> 
> Who would?


Exactly!

Trump declared it safe. Because Biden and Harris said not to trust Trump, not enough people are getting it.

That is Biden and Harris’ fault.

They also wanted ‘transparency’ and opinions from other ‘experts’ and ‘scientists’

Having Facebook and Twitter silence scientists who don’t work for the government is the complete opposite of Transparency.

Biden and Harris created this mess of the ‘Pandemic of the Unvaccinated’

they should be held responsible


----------



## Flopper (Jul 25, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Listen again
> “If the President announced tomorrow we have a new vaccine, would you take it?”
> They say they will trust Scientists approval of the vaccine but would not trust TRUMP is he declares it safe
> 
> Who would?


Of course not, I've already been vaccinated.  When it comes to your health, you should listen to your doctor and reputable medical institutions such as 
National Institute of Health
John Hopkins
Mayo Clinic
etc...
Probably the worst place for medical information is social media unfortunately this where many people get their information.


----------



## dblack (Jul 25, 2021)

gipper said:


> You guys firmly believe in asymptomatic spread of the virus is occurring. For instance, a non-vaxed person could be a Covid carrier and thus infect those around them.  Well guess what?  You’re all wrong again.
> 
> Listen to me boys!  You’ll be so much better informed.
> 
> ...


LOL. People say the darndest things!


----------



## Flopper (Jul 26, 2021)

dblack said:


> LOL. People say the darndest things!


 For instance, a non-vaxed person could be a Covid carrier and thus infect those around them. Well guess what? You’re all wrong again.
Did you mean a vaccinated person?  Otherwise your statement makes no sense.


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 26, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> people who weren’t vaccinated, a staggering demonstration of how effective the shots have been


Holy cow! How many shots of liquor is that? Stagger half drunk and half blind out of the doctor's office don't get arrested for DUI.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 26, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> They say they will trust Scientists approval of the vaccine but would not trust TRUMP is he declares it safe
> 
> Who would?


Are you fucking serious?  About at least 5 million people IMMEDIATELY. If not more. Maybe 15 million. If trump would come out tomorrow and say the vaccine is very safe and that everyone should get vaccinated for their country and economy, go Trump 2024, the lines would be around the block the next day.


----------



## dblack (Jul 26, 2021)

Flopper said:


> For instance, a non-vaxed person could be a Covid carrier and thus infect those around them. Well guess what? You’re all wrong again.
> Did you mean a vaccinated person?  Otherwise your statement makes no sense.


Rest assured, his statement makes no sense.


----------



## dblack (Jul 26, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Are you fucking serious?  About at least 5 million people IMMEDIATELY. If not more. Maybe 15 million. If trump would come out tomorrow and say the vaccine is very safe and that everyone should get vaccinated for their country and economy, go Trump 2024, the lines would be around the block the next day.


Yep, but he's got a score to settle!


----------



## gipper (Jul 27, 2021)

Flopper said:


> For instance, a non-vaxed person could be a Covid carrier and thus infect those around them. Well guess what? You’re all wrong again.
> Did you mean a vaccinated person?  Otherwise your statement makes no sense.


I’ll go with the good doctor rather than you.  Why have you chosen not to believe the science?  

_former Pfizer vice president and Chief Scientist for Allergy & Respiratory, Dr. Michael Yeadon, stated, “this idea that you can be ill, even though you have no symptoms, and you can be a respiratory virus threat to someone else … [was] invented in 2020. There’s simply no history of it. And it defies common sense as well.”_


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> Holy cow! How many shots of liquor is that? Stagger half drunk and half blind out of the doctor's office don't get arrested for DUI.



If you are not vaccinated….you WILL get COVID
The new variant is that contagious


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 27, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> If you are not vaccinated….you WILL get COVID
> The new variant is that contagious



Good I'm ready. Get it, get it over, get the REAL immunity, have done with it. Early treatment on hand.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Good I'm ready. Get it, get it over, get the REAL immunity, have done with it. Early treatment on hand.



Ready for what?

A Respirator?
Permanent damage to your heart and lungs?

Go for it


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 27, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Ready for what?
> 
> A Respirator?
> Permanent damage to your heart and lungs?
> ...



My daughter had covid. She said any other year it would have been a mild cold. No fever. Some congestion.
My elderly aunt had covid and was hospitalized, but no ventilator.
My 105 yr old grandmother had covid and had mild stomach issues. She survived. She is now 106. (This is true).

My area has now been through THREE covid surges. I have not yet contracted covid, but have kept a list. I know over 50 people who have had it. Several hospitalized, one died that my husband knew. The rest with mild illnesses who recovered at home.

Every time you drama queen at me you are going to get this same response. I am sorry your family members died. I am assuming, based on statistics, that they had several comorbidities.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> My daughter had covid. She said any other year it would have been a mild cold. No fever. Some congestion.
> My elderly aunt had covid and was hospitalized, but no ventilator.
> My 105 yr old grandmother had covid and had mild stomach issues. She survived. She is now 106. (This is true).
> 
> ...


Do you feel Lucky?

Covid is not a walk in the park and you could have permanent damage even if you survive.

Your arrogance may catch up with you


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 27, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Do you feel Lucky?
> 
> Covid is not a walk in the park and you could have permanent damage even if you survive.
> 
> Your arrogance may catch up with you



True. The "vaccines" (they are therapeutics) are also giving people permanent damage. I have done a lot of research and I feel as confident as I can about my choice of taking vitamins and having early treatment on hand. You on the other hand are so confident in the vaccines that wear off you won't even take vitamins. You do you, RW


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> True. The "vaccines" (they are therapeutics) are also giving people permanent damage. I have done a lot of research and I feel as confident as I can about my choice of taking vitamins and having early treatment on hand. You on the other hand are so confident in the vaccines that wear off you won't even take vitamins. You do you, RW


If needed, I will get a booster of COVID vaccine. I get a flu shot every year, it is no big deal

At least I won’t get COVID, you will not be so lucky


----------



## debbiedowner (Jul 27, 2021)

PIERS MORGAN: America's anti-vaxxer lunatics must be stopped
					

To win the war on covid, we need to go to war on the anti-vaxxers - shut them down, get them off the airwaves, ban them from social media, and urgently re-educate their brainwashed followers.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Morgan said it right here, stop the anti-vaxxers, regardless of your political leaning. Yes, he did have covid after vaccination but was not hospitalized or needed treatment.   Anti-vaxxers are selfish assholes and the tide is turning there are or soon will be more of us than you. I cannot wait until the military and most employer's require the vaccine. The only reason one should not receive the vax is for a medical condition that would worsen. Religion should not be a factor, fuck that, your God does not say "go forth and spread a deadly virus to your neighbors".

The government needs to mandate that anyone receiving any government assistance to include health coverage and social security and Federal grants , etc must have the vaccine or lose your benefits.


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 27, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> If you are not vaccinated….you WILL get COVID
> The new variant is that contagious


I'm calling it murder for hire and the weapon of choice is poison.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 27, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> If needed, I will get a booster of COVID vaccine. I get a flu shot every year, it is no big deal
> 
> At least I won’t get COVID, you will not be so lucky



It sounds like boosters will be limited to the elderly and those with compromised immune systems. You realize flu shots are not boosters, right?

Also you know you can get covid still, right? If you are really afraid take Vitamin D and Zinc


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 27, 2021)

debbiedowner said:


> PIERS MORGAN: America's anti-vaxxer lunatics must be stopped
> 
> 
> To win the war on covid, we need to go to war on the anti-vaxxers - shut them down, get them off the airwaves, ban them from social media, and urgently re-educate their brainwashed followers.
> ...



You are proof that propaganda works very well on the simple-minded. Which is very scary, actually.


----------



## debbiedowner (Jul 27, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> You are proof that propaganda works very well on the simple-minded. Which is very scary, actually.


You're proof that most school teacher's in the U.S. are down right idiots and should never be teaching anyone.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 27, 2021)

debbiedowner said:


> You're proof that most school teacher's in the U.S. are down right idiots and should never be teaching anyone.



Your use of teachers is plural, not possessive. It did not need an apostrophe. Like this: "You're proof that most school *teachers* in the U.S....."

I normally do not pick apart grammar but when you're calling someone an idiot it's rather important.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 27, 2021)

gipper said:


> I’ll go with the good doctor rather than you.  Why have you chosen not to believe the science?
> 
> _former Pfizer vice president and Chief Scientist for Allergy & Respiratory, Dr. Michael Yeadon, stated, “this idea that you can be ill, even though you have no symptoms, and you can be a respiratory virus threat to someone else … [was] invented in 2020. There’s simply no history of it. And it defies common sense as well.”_


Yeadon, is a anti-vax nut which is probably why he is no longer with Pfizer.
He claimed a vaccine is not necessary to end covid-19.  That was back before we had a million dead.  Now we have 4 billion.  He claimed the epidemic was over in the UK after there was million cases.  There are 5 million now. 

I'll think stick with the real scientist rather an antivaxer with ax to grind.


----------



## krichton (Jul 28, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> If needed, I will get a booster of COVID vaccine. I get a flu shot every year, it is no big deal
> 
> At least I won’t get COVID, you will not be so lucky



But don't you get an ouchie on your arm?  Also, do they give you a free lolipop afterwards?  Asking for all my republican friends.


----------



## gipper (Jul 28, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Yeadon, is a anti-vax nut which is probably why he is no longer with Pfizer.
> He claimed a vaccine is not necessary to end covid-19.  That was back before we had a million dead.  Now we have 4 billion.  He claimed the epidemic was over in the UK after there was million cases.  There are 5 million now.
> 
> I'll think stick with the real scientist rather an antivaxer with ax to grind.


Anyone who questions big pharma’s vax is an anti-vax nut. It’s tiring and stupid.

You do know Yeadon worked for Pfizer, one of the largest big pharma firms. It’s most unlikely he is anti-vax.

You’ll stick with the establishment and ignore the thousands of vax deaths.

You’ll ignore the profit motive, big pharma’s murderous past, and it’s billions in fines and penalties, it’s full indemnity, and it’s revolving door with the CDC, FDA, NIH, etc. 

You are either dumb or a government paid propagandist.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2021)

krichton said:


> But don't you get an ouchie on your arm?  Also, do they give you a free lolipop afterwards?  Asking for all my republican friends.


Actually, I thought they hadn’t done it yet


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 28, 2021)

gipper said:


> Anyone who questions big pharma’s vax is an anti-vax nut. It’s tiring and stupid.
> 
> You do know Yeadon worked for Pfizer, one of the largest big pharma firms. It’s most unlikely he is anti-vax.
> 
> ...



Not much chatter about the Magic Vaccines this morning

I wonder why


----------



## krichton (Jul 28, 2021)

gipper said:


> Anyone who questions big pharma’s vax is an anti-vax nut. It’s tiring and stupid.
> 
> You do know Yeadon worked for Pfizer, one of the largest big pharma firms. It’s most unlikely he is anti-vax.
> 
> ...



Yes, they are, and I agree it is tiring and stupid, for all the ppl who have to listen to dumb conspiracy theories while the country goes down in flames, all because no one will take a stupid vaccine, that could end this pandemic right now.  Believing in wild conspiracies doesn't make you smart, it doesn't make you special, or in the "know," it just makes you Alex Jones. 

It's highly unlikely that Yeardon would be antivax but he is.  He's joined the cult, along with all the other anti vaxxers.   Yeardon repeated antivax misinformation in a speech.  What does that make him but another anti vax nutter?  If someone just says Yeardon is anti vax without proof, that's a conspiracy.  See the difference?


----------



## krichton (Jul 28, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Not much chatter about the Magic Vaccines this morning
> 
> I wonder why



Vaccines aren't magic.  They're medical science.


----------



## gipper (Jul 28, 2021)

krichton said:


> Vaccines aren't magic.  They're medical science.


Yeah just ignore all the negative shit about the vax and big pharma. Your not smart enough to think for yourself, let the elite do it for you.

Back in the day when science thought the world was flat, you’d fit in perfectly.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 28, 2021)

krichton said:


> Vaccines aren't magic.  They're medical science.



Science isn't science to you folks anymore; it IS magic, or faith, take your pick. "FOLLOW THE SCIENCE" is not scientific when the science has not even been studied, let alone is not conclusive. Yet here we are. And you see what we have yielded.


----------



## krichton (Jul 28, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Science isn't science to you folks anymore; it IS magic, or faith, take your pick. "FOLLOW THE SCIENCE" is not scientific when the science has not even been studied, let alone is not conclusive. Yet here we are. And you see what we have yielded.



Yes, i do see.  I see that nearly everyone getting sick, dying or hospitalized from covid are unvaccinated in this country.  This is what happens when you believe in voodoo aka facebook over medicine.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 28, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> Is that counting the people that died after taking the vaccines?


More people die without the vaccine. It isn’t 100% but 99% of deaths are unvaccinated people.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 28, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> It was Trump who politicized COVID making masks and Social Distancing a political statement. Rather than publicizing getting vaccinated, Trump and his wife snuck off to get vaccinated. MAGA nation has taken it up and Red States are trailing miserably in getting vaccinated
> It is a major part of his legacy


Trump minimized the virus and allowed foreigners to bring it here.


----------



## krichton (Jul 28, 2021)

gipper said:


> Yeah just ignore all the negative shit about the vax and big pharma. Your not smart enough to think for yourself, let the elite do it for you.
> 
> Back in the day when science thought the world was flat, you’d fit in perfectly.



I give you a classic case of projection.   I "ignore" "negative shit" about the vaccine, but you don't ignore that 620,000 americans have died from covid19 and countless others who recovered are still ill or have damaged lungs.


----------



## gipper (Jul 28, 2021)

krichton said:


> I give you a classic case of projection.   I "ignore" "negative shit" about the vaccine, but you don't ignore that 620,000 americans have died from covid19 and countless others who recovered are still ill or have damaged lungs.


If you really think 620k Americans have died, you’re a dupe. If you can’t tell that’s misinformation to dupe the feeble minded, I’m sorry for you.


----------



## krichton (Jul 28, 2021)

gipper said:


> If you really think 620k Americans have died, you’re a dupe. If you can’t tell that’s misinformation to dupe the feeble minded, I’m sorry for you.



Great, go back on facebook then, where they don't dupe you


----------



## gipper (Jul 28, 2021)

krichton said:


> Great, go back on facebook then, where they don't dupe you


What’s Facebook?


----------



## Flopper (Jul 28, 2021)

gipper said:


> Anyone who questions big pharma’s vax is an anti-vax nut. It’s tiring and stupid.
> 
> You do know Yeadon worked for Pfizer, one of the largest big pharma firms. It’s most unlikely he is anti-vax.
> 
> ...


*He's a nut which is probably why he is a former vice president of Pfizer.*

While Britain was still in its first lockdown last spring, Yeadon declared: “there is nothing especially virulent or frightening about covid 19 … it’ll all fade away … Just a common & garden virus, to which the world overreacted.” And he predicted in a subsequent tweet that it was “unlikely” the death toll in the UK would reach 40,000. * The number of deaths have reached  129,000 as of today.*

By September 2020, Yeadon’s statements were attracting attention beyond Twitter. At the time, a movement had emerged in Britain against lockdowns and other restrictions meant to curb the disease. He co-authored a lengthy article on a website called Lockdown Sceptics. It declared that the “pandemic as an event in the UK is essentially complete.” And, “There is no biological principle that leads us to expect a second wave.”_* Britain soon entered a much more deadly second wave.  Within 4 months, the death toll doubled to nearly 80,000.*_

On Oct. 16, he wrote another lengthy article for the same website: “There is absolutely no need for vaccines to extinguish the pandemic. I’ve never heard such nonsense talked about vaccines. You do not vaccinate people who aren’t at risk from a disease.”
*From October to date, 86,000 people have died in the UK and worldwide 2.5 million more have died. There is no need for vaccine if you're not concerned about millions more that would die needless. 

Thankfully, Pfzier paid no attention to Yeadon and developed one of the safest vaccines that has ever been developed with with one of the highest efficacy. 

 The ex-Pfizer scientist who became an anti-vax hero.


			https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/worldwide-gr
		

*_*aphs/#total-deaths*_
*








						United Kingdom COVID: 5,923,820 Cases and 129,881 Deaths - Worldometer
					

United Kingdom Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info
				



*


----------



## Flopper (Jul 28, 2021)

gipper said:


> If you really think 620k Americans have died, you’re a dupe. If you can’t tell that’s misinformation to dupe the feeble minded, I’m sorry for you.


We know the number of deaths listed by the CDC are as accurate as possible because data comes from multiple independent sources and goes through independent checks.
*State Health Depts.*   The first source of death data is called case surveillance. Health-care providers are required to report cases and deaths from certain diseases, including measles, mumps and now COVID-19, to state health departments, which pass this information along to the federal government, This surveillance data is known as “quick and dirty” accounting because it relies on the consensus of the doctors attending the patient.  This is the data commonly used by states in making public health decisions.
* County Coroner's Office *In regard Covid-19, the job of the coroner is to determent if the deceased ‘died sooner than they would have if they didn't have the virus?  To answer this question the coroner must review the death certificate information, investigate conditions surrounding the death.   Once he reaches his conclusion, the death certificate and other Covid data is sent to the State Dept of Vital Statistics for storage.
*National Center for Health Statistics:* Their job is to receive the complete set of records of the death from each state and to tabulate the cause of deaths.  For Covid-19 the difference between the initial death counts keep by the State Depts. of Health are compared to those of the State Dept of Vital Statistics .  Andy differences are resolved.  The results are then forward to the CDC and the National Vital Statistics System.
*National Vital Statistics System:*  Death and Birth Certificates forwarded from the National Center for Health along with other health statistics are filled by the system after a computer check is made to make sure there is no lost data from initial report forward for Covid deaths.

*CDC*  The CDC's job in the reporting process is to make the data available to the public and researchers.  This has changed during the epidemic.  During the first few months the initial number of deaths were reported in order to give  decision makers the latest information.   The initial death data was release and corrected when final data arrive.  This created problems for researchers and mistrust by public, so the CDC published only the finalized data and initial data was released to the administration earlier.   However, changes  are still made in finalize data when errors were discover but these changes are very small.

For the misinformation being published about Corvid deaths to be true there would have to be a huge conspiracy running through not only the federal government but the state governments reaching all the way to the coroner's offices.









						Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated
					

President Trump and other conspiracy fantasists touted the fake claim that COVID death counts are exaggerated. But three kinds of evidence point to more than 350,000 deaths*




					www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## gipper (Jul 28, 2021)

Flopper said:


> We know the number of deaths listed by the CDC are as accurate as possible because data comes from multiple independent sources and goes through independent checks.
> *State Health Depts.*   The first source of death data is called case surveillance. Health-care providers are required to report cases and deaths from certain diseases, including measles, mumps and now COVID-19, to state health departments, which pass this information along to the federal government, This surveillance data is known as “quick and dirty” accounting because it relies on the consensus of the doctors attending the patient.  This is the data commonly used by states in making public health decisions.
> * County Coroner's Office *In regard Covid-19, the job of the coroner is to determent if the deceased ‘died sooner than they would have if they didn't have the virus?  To answer this question the coroner must review the death certificate information, investigate conditions surrounding the death.   Once he reaches his conclusion, the death certificate and other Covid data is sent to the State Dept of Vital Statistics for storage.
> *National Center for Health Statistics:* Their job is to receive the complete set of records of the death from each state and to tabulate the cause of deaths.  For Covid-19 the difference between the initial death counts keep by the State Depts. of Health are compared to those of the State Dept of Vital Statistics .  Andy differences are resolved.  The results are then forward to the CDC and the National Vital Statistics System.
> ...


You’re not thinking.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 28, 2021)

krichton said:


> Yes, i do see.  I see that nearly everyone getting sick, dying or hospitalized from covid are unvaccinated in this country.  This is what happens when you believe in voodoo aka facebook over medicine.



"In this country", right, because you have to go by the CDC numbers. Which are false. You realize to get that "99% of hospitalized patients are unvaccinated" BS they have to go way back to January, right?

For more accurate data you have to go to local news. Like this:









						169 Dead, 644 Hospitalized in Illinois Breakthrough COVID Cases
					

More than 160 people have died and nearly 650 have been hospitalized in Illinois due to COVID-19 in “breakthrough” cases after they were fully vaccinated, according to state health officials.




					www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## MadChemist (Jul 29, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> "In this country", right, because you have to go by the CDC numbers. Which are false. You realize to get that "99% of hospitalized patients are unvaccinated" BS they have to go way back to January, right?
> 
> For more accurate data you have to go to local news. Like this:
> 
> ...



Screw Fauci.

The guy is a liar and a moron.


----------



## gipper (Jul 29, 2021)

krichton said:


> Yes, i do see.  I see that nearly everyone getting sick, dying or hospitalized from covid are unvaccinated in this country.  This is what happens when you believe in voodoo aka facebook over medicine.


You must be blind.  I know…I know the inventor of the mRNA technology is an anti-vaxxer and a quack. Right?


The Vaccine Causes The Virus To Be More Dangerous​


----------



## gipper (Jul 29, 2021)

krichton said:


> Yes, i do see.  I see that nearly everyone getting sick, dying or hospitalized from covid are unvaccinated in this country.  This is what happens when you believe in voodoo aka facebook over medicine.


And this nurse is a fucking lying Trumper, right?








						Maryland Nurse Reports On Vaccination Catastrophe
					

Maryland nurse has never seen anything like it, with adverse effects and deaths from the vaccine




					www.brighteon.com


----------



## gipper (Jul 29, 2021)

krichton said:


> Yes, i do see.  I see that nearly everyone getting sick, dying or hospitalized from covid are unvaccinated in this country.  This is what happens when you believe in voodoo aka facebook over medicine.





Flopper said:


> *He's a nut which is probably why he is a former vice president of Pfizer.*
> 
> While Britain was still in its first lockdown last spring, Yeadon declared: “there is nothing especially virulent or frightening about covid 19 … it’ll all fade away … Just a common & garden virus, to which the world overreacted.” And he predicted in a subsequent tweet that it was “unlikely” the death toll in the UK would reach 40,000. * The number of deaths have reached  129,000 as of today.*
> 
> ...


I know…I know…these doctors are fucking lying Trumpers too.

Best to only believe Big Pharma and big government, they’d never lie. Lol


Mathematically Impossible’ for Vaccines to Eliminate COVID​The latest data suggest the wave of COVID among unvaccinated has peaked and natural herd immunity has set in, while vaccinated individuals are actually becoming more prone to infection.
*Story at-a-glance:*


In the U.K., *symptomatic COVID-19 cases among “vaccinated” individuals have risen 40% in one week, reaching an average rate of 15,537 new infections a day being detected*. Meanwhile, symptomatic COVID-19 cases among the unvaccinated has declined by 22% and is now at a current daily average of 17,588.
*This suggests the wave among unvaccinated has peaked and that natural herd immunity has set in, while “vaccinated” individuals are actually becoming more prone to infection.*
Data show countries with the highest COVID injection rates are also experiencing the greatest upsurges in cases, while countries with the lowest injection rates have the lowest caseloads.
100 fully injected crew members had tested positive onboard the British Defense aircraft carrier HMS Queen Elizabeth. The Navy ship has a case rate of 1 in 16 — the highest case rate recorded. This suggests vaccine-induced herd immunity is impossible, as these injections apparently cannot prevent COVID-19 even if 100% of a given population gets them.
It is mathematically impossible for COVID shots to eliminate SARS-CoV-2 infection. The four available COVID shots in the U.S. provide an absolute risk reduction between just 0.7% and 1.3%. Meanwhile, the noninstitutionalized infection fatality ratio across age groups is a mere 0.26%. Since the absolute risk that needs to be overcome is lower than the absolute risk reduction
‘Mathematically Impossible’ for Vaccines to Eliminate COVID


----------



## gipper (Jul 29, 2021)

gipper said:


> I know…I know…these doctors are fucking lying Trumpers too.
> 
> Best to only believe Big Pharma and big government, they’d never lie. Lol
> 
> ...


And this British doctor, he’s a fucking Trumper too!

Dr. John Campbell reviews data coming out of the U.K.


----------



## gipper (Jul 29, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Yeadon, is a anti-vax nut which is probably why he is no longer with Pfizer.
> He claimed a vaccine is not necessary to end covid-19.  That was back before we had a million dead.  Now we have 4 billion.  He claimed the epidemic was over in the UK after there was million cases.  There are 5 million now.
> 
> I'll think stick with the real scientist rather an antivaxer with ax to grind.


True, no?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 29, 2021)

gipper said:


> And this British doctor, he’s a fucking Trumper too!
> 
> Dr. John Campbell reviews data coming out of the U.K.



9:00 Mark, cases way DOWN in the unvaccinated, way UP in the double vaccinated. Makes the case for ADE

Vaccines are a failure


----------



## gipper (Jul 29, 2021)

krichton said:


> Vaccines aren't magic.  They're medical science.





Flopper said:


> We know the number of deaths listed by the CDC are as accurate as possible because data comes from multiple independent sources and goes through independent checks.
> *State Health Depts.*   The first source of death data is called case surveillance. Health-care providers are required to report cases and deaths from certain diseases, including measles, mumps and now COVID-19, to state health departments, which pass this information along to the federal government, This surveillance data is known as “quick and dirty” accounting because it relies on the consensus of the doctors attending the patient.  This is the data commonly used by states in making public health decisions.
> * County Coroner's Office *In regard Covid-19, the job of the coroner is to determent if the deceased ‘died sooner than they would have if they didn't have the virus?  To answer this question the coroner must review the death certificate information, investigate conditions surrounding the death.   Once he reaches his conclusion, the death certificate and other Covid data is sent to the State Dept of Vital Statistics for storage.
> *National Center for Health Statistics:* Their job is to receive the complete set of records of the death from each state and to tabulate the cause of deaths.  For Covid-19 the difference between the initial death counts keep by the State Depts. of Health are compared to those of the State Dept of Vital Statistics .  Andy differences are resolved.  The results are then forward to the CDC and the National Vital Statistics System.
> ...


I think it’s time to quarantine vaxxed people. No?
Over 25% of new COVID-19 cases in Los Angeles County are fully vaccinated people​By Alexi Chidbachian
Published 17 hours ago
Updated 13 hours ago
California
FOX 5 New York
LOS ANGELES - COVID-19 cases in Los Angeles County continue to rise. 
The county has been averaging daily new cases between 2,000 and 2,500 over the past week. Numbers like these haven’t been seen since February. 
Over 25% of new COVID-19 cases in Los Angeles County are fully vaccinated people


----------



## Sinajuavi (Jul 29, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Five years from now...." If you received the COVID vaccine you maybe entitled to compensation".... flooding the airwaves non stop


Nonsense, and dangerous criminally negligent nonsense. Which other vaccines are causing those sorts of problems? did you not get DPT, smallpox, etc.? But suddenly if you get vaccinated to stop a deadly pandemic, then you've lost your freedom.

You lack the requisite intelligence to engage me in conversation, schmuck.


----------



## Sinajuavi (Jul 29, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> BLACKS in Detroit are at 35% vaccination rate.
> 
> You think they are Trump, or Biden voters???


Availability of vaccines in poor communities is lower. Blacks, latinos and natives disproportionately died in the early COVID waves. Now it will be a lot of white-right Trumpoid misfits dying, due to their own stupidity.

Don't expect sympathy.


----------



## SmokeALib (Jul 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


AP is leftist sewage. Next.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 29, 2021)

SmokeALib said:


> AP is leftist sewage. Next.


Tell us about The Blaze


----------



## gipper (Jul 29, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> Nonsense, and dangerous criminally negligent nonsense. Which other vaccines are causing those sorts of problems? did you not get DPT, smallpox, etc.? But suddenly if you get vaccinated to stop a deadly pandemic, then you've lost your freedom.
> 
> You lack the requisite intelligence to engage me in conversation, schmuck.


Apparently the vax ain’t working so well. Too bad for you. Don’t get fooled again.





Biden’s shift on masking creates new political difficulties, policy challenges

Standing maskless in the White House Rose Garden on a sunny May afternoon, President Biden heralded some happy news. “If you’ve been fully vaccinated, you no longer need to wear a mask,” the president declared. “It’s vaxxed or masked.” 


Less than three months later, amid rising cases driven by the delta variant and more breakthrough coronavirus infections, Biden was forced this week to back away from that proclamation. The administration issued new guidance Tuesday that encourages fully vaccinated Americans to wear masks indoors in places with substantial infection levels, encompassing more than 60 percent of the nation’s counties.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 29, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> "In this country", right, because you have to go by the CDC numbers. Which are false. You realize to get that "99% of hospitalized patients are unvaccinated" BS they have to go way back to January, right?
> 
> For more accurate data you have to go to local news. Like this:
> 
> ...


No, you can use the numbers from your State Dept. of Health which are collected from hospitals for certain disease  such as, measles, mumps and now COVID-19 which are recognized as a potential epidemic dangers.  These number are sent from the hospitals to the State Dept. of Health and to the CDC daily.    This data is referred to as surveillance data because it is a consensus of the observations of doctors and other healthcare workers as to the clause death.  It is a "quick and dirty" report of deaths and causes used both by states and the federal government decision makers when the most recent data is needed..  It is likely to be the numbers you see on your local TV news.

The CDC data that appears on their web site comes from a separate source.  Hospitals have to send the death certificate and associate required test data to the Country Coroner with 24 hours.  The Coroner or his staff will examine the certificate and supporting data to see that the cause of death meets CDC requirements that is, the death would not have occurred had the patient not have been infected with Covid-19.  If the data does not support the cause of death, the coroner will hold up the death certificate and ask for more data from the hospital.  After approval by the coroner, the death certificates are sent to the State office of Vital Statistic for recording.   Also a copy of the death certificate and the supporting documents are sent to the US Department of Health for further checking and tabulation and from there to the CDC

The CDC get's both initial quick and dirty data and finalized data.   In the early part of epidemic the  CDC reported both the initial and  finalized data but that was dropped because of the confusion it causes.  I believe today, only the finalized data is posted.

IMHO, producing two separate sets of data from separate sources, one from the hospital and one from from the coroner office increases the accuracy and lessens the possibility of falsified  data.

Having accurate data is very important to the CDC because that data is used in many research studies and projections produced both by the CDC and other research groups.  This is why we have two separate data sources and audit controls. The responsibility for providing accurate data for research falls squarely on the CDC.  









						Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated
					

President Trump and other conspiracy fantasists touted the fake claim that COVID death counts are exaggerated. But three kinds of evidence point to more than 350,000 deaths*




					www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## Stann (Jul 29, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...





rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...





rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


You can lead a horse to water,  but you can't make him drink. The virus and  Ignorance are the only enemies in this fight. I would hate to have died of ignorance, it's such a waste.


----------



## MadChemist (Jul 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> You can lead a horse to water,  but you can't make him drink. The virus and  Ignorance are the only enemies in this fight. I would hate to have died of ignorance, it's such a waste.



It's unfortunate you can't keep up.

MIT showed that, generally, the decision not to get vaccinated is an informed one with people doing lots of research.

That they arrive at that conclusion is what pisses you off.....so you call them ignorant.

You are a left winger......

How you could possibly chose that position is beyond me.......

But you did.

Not everyone thinks the same way.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 29, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> 9:00 Mark, cases way DOWN in the unvaccinated, way UP in the double vaccinated. Makes the case for ADE
> 
> Vaccines are a failure


In the first week, of Jan. 2020, when the first public vaccination began, daily deaths in the US were running 4,000 to 4,200 a day.
6 mos. latter  211 million people had been vaccinated, daily deaths were running 306 to 402 a day, down by over 90%.
This is clear evidence that vaccines are successful.  They are doing what they were designed to do, save lives. 








						United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## EvMetro (Jul 29, 2021)

Flopper said:


> We know the number of deaths listed by the CDC are as accurate as possible...


Wrong.  The cdc manipulates the numbers to fit the narrative.


----------



## MadChemist (Jul 29, 2021)

Flopper said:


> In the first week, of Jan. 2020, when the first public vaccination began, daily deaths in the US were running 4,000 to 4,200 a day.
> 6 mos. latter  211 million were vaccinated, daily deaths were running 306 to 402 a day, down by over 90%.
> This is clear evidence that vaccines are successful.  They are doing what they were designed to do, save lives.
> 
> ...



Yes....let's cherry pick the data.

The first week of January was a spike.

Plain and simple.

When they first started tracking.

Things spiked at near 3,000/day and dropped to less than 700 per day.

Please refrain from drawing conclusions that can be explained other ways.


----------



## tahuyaman (Jul 29, 2021)

Nearly all of recent COVID deaths are among the unvaccinated.​

That is incorrect.


----------



## Stann (Jul 29, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> BLACKS in Detroit are at 35% vaccination rate.
> 
> You think they are Trump, or Biden voters???


Does it matter at all, they're human beings, stupid still human beings.


----------



## Stann (Jul 29, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Nearly all of recent COVID deaths are among the unvaccinated.​
> 
> That is incorrect.


That is correct, most hospitalizations and deaths are in the unvaccinated. Are a lot of breakthrough cases in the vaccinated but these cases are usually mild and don't require hospitalization and do not result in death. Course there are exceptions, but they are very few and far between.


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> Does it matter at all, they're human beings, stupid still human beings.


Try to keep up with the conversation. 

Biden voters tell us it is TRUMP VOTERS who refuse to get the Trump vaccine.

The largest group of people refusing to get the vaccine are AFRICAN AMERICAN who vote DEMOCRAT +90%

Try to keep up


----------



## Stann (Jul 29, 2021)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Your vaccinated and still wear a mask - why?


I wanted to jump in on this. I am fully vaccinated. I wear a mask whenever I'm out and about. I wear the mask because I work in the nursing home. I feel terrible if I brought something this horrible back into the home you'd hurt people or kill them. I work for my friends, my family and neighbors. As as well as the  rest of the human race. I will continue to do so until the crisis is over.


----------



## Stann (Jul 29, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Try to keep up with the conversation.
> 
> Biden voters tell us it is TRUMP VOTERS who refuse to get the Trump vaccine.
> 
> ...


And again I say what does that matter you're sure my beings everything isn't political this is about a disease quit making things political its not.


----------



## Stann (Jul 29, 2021)

MadChemist said:


> It's unfortunate you can't keep up.
> 
> MIT showed that, generally, the decision not to get vaccinated is an informed one with people doing lots of research.
> 
> ...


bottom line who do you think's going to die vaccinated or they aren't vaccinated wake up already make it everything fucken political


----------



## tahuyaman (Jul 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> That is correct, most hospitalizations and deaths are in the unvaccinated. Are a lot of breakthrough cases in the vaccinated but these cases are usually mild and don't require hospitalization and do not result in death. Course there are exceptions, but they are very few and far between.


There you moved the goalposts. The CDC claims a substantial number of deaths with vaccinated people.


----------



## tahuyaman (Jul 29, 2021)

Millions of people have developed natural immunity.

One of the biggest mistakes made was not testing people for this immunity.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 29, 2021)

gipper said:


> I think it’s time to quarantine vaxxed people. No?
> Over 25% of new COVID-19 cases in Los Angeles County are fully vaccinated people​By Alexi Chidbachian
> Published 17 hours ago
> Updated 13 hours ago
> ...


The vaccines were designed to keep Covid19 patients alive and of the out hospital.  They have been amazing successful.  

"Almost everyone hospitalized with COVID-19 in LA County is unvaccinated; in the month of June, 92% of those hospitalized with COVID-19 were unvaccinated," the news release stated. "Nationally, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) estimates that more than 97% of patients who have been hospitalized with COVID-19 since January have not been vaccinated.

The way the vaccine work is they cause a stronger antibody response as the number viral particles increase.  So mild cases of Covid-19 are to be expected.  Also as vaccination numbers rise which they certainly have in LA, you would expect the % going to hospital with covid to rise.  Los Angles now is now over 70% vaccinated.  If it should reaches 100%, every person that goes to the hospital with covid would  be vaccinated.









						LA County COVID-19 hospitalizations nearly double in 2 weeks
					

Los Angeles County is seeing an uptick in COVID-19-related hospitalizations, with the number of patients nearly doubling over the last two weeks, health officials said.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Flopper (Jul 29, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Millions of people have developed natural immunity.
> 
> One of the biggest mistakes made was not testing people for this immunity.


As have been explain, we lack data on how long and how effective natural immunity for covid-19 is.  There have been many reported reinfections with a few months of recover.  Without sufficient data, the CDC recommends everyone be vaccinated.  It makes no sense to gamble on natural immunity with unknown efficiency and unknown duration when have a vaccine that we know both.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 29, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Wrong.  The cdc manipulates the numbers to fit the narrative.


If that were the case, then it would be obvious by looking at state reported corvid deaths which are public records both initially tabulations as reported by the hospitals, and final reports based on coroner data.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jul 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> I wanted to jump in on this. I am fully vaccinated. I wear a mask whenever I'm out and about. I wear the mask because I work in the nursing home. I feel terrible if I brought something this horrible back into the home you'd hurt people or kill them. I work for my friends, my family and neighbors. As as well as the  rest of the human race. I will continue to do so until the crisis is over.


The party line is that mask prevent you from giving it to other people not from getting it.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 29, 2021)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> The party line is that mask prevent you from giving it to other people not from getting it.


The CDC says masks are more effective at preventing the spread of the virus than protecting the wearer, thus the saying, "I were a mask for you, and you wear a mast for me."  I bet true conservatives hate that saying.  It smacks of socialism, communist, and working for the good of the community, not the individual.


----------



## dblack (Jul 29, 2021)

Flopper said:


> The CDC says masks are more effective at preventing the spread of the virus than protecting the wearer, thus the saying, "I were a mask for you, and you wear a mast for me."  I bet true conservatives hate that saying.  It smacks of socialism, communist, and working for the good of the community, not the individual.


That's a mistake on their part, and yours, frankly. Individual rights and community aren't opposing values. And socialism, despite the blurb on the brochure, doesn't stand for community. It's stands for ubiquitous state power.


----------



## tahuyaman (Jul 29, 2021)

Flopper said:


> The CDC says masks are more effective at preventing the spread of the virus than protecting the wearer, thus the saying, "I were a mask for you, and you wear a mast for me."  I bet true conservatives hate that saying.  It smacks of socialism, communist, and working for the good of the community, not the individual.


A mask needs to be of a particular medical grade and properly fitted and worn.  That’s not the case with these symbolic pieces of cloth which do nothing


----------



## EvMetro (Jul 29, 2021)

Flopper said:


> The CDC says masks are more effective at preventing the spread of the virus than protecting the wearer, thus the saying, "I were a mask for you, and you wear a mast for me."  I bet true conservatives hate that saying.  It smacks of socialism, communist, and working for the good of the community, not the individual.


Masks don't stop coronavirus


----------



## Stann (Jul 29, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> There you moved the goalposts. The CDC claims a substantial number of deaths with vaccinated people.


Link ?


----------



## tahuyaman (Jul 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> Link ?


WTF is with liberals always responding with “link” to things which are common knowledge?


----------



## tahuyaman (Jul 29, 2021)

Seriously, you could post a comment and say. “Water iis clear and takes on the color of the sky.”   A liberal would respond with.  “link?”


----------



## tahuyaman (Jul 29, 2021)

Liberals won’t discuss an issue. They won’t refute your comments with facts.  That’s because they can’t.  Their argument consists of “link?”    Of course if you turn the table and ask tbem for a link they cry foul. Or else they support their opinion with another opinion, often theirs.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 29, 2021)

Stann said:


> bottom line who do you think's going to die vaccinated or they aren't vaccinated wake up already make it everything fucken political



The vaccines have already killed some people, and while covid has killed more, we don't yet know what the long term effects of the vaccines are going to be.  For example, what if they sensitized the immune system to other corona viruses that used to be benign, and after vaccination have become a deadly allergic reaction like some people have to covid-19?


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 29, 2021)

Flopper said:


> The vaccines were designed to keep Covid19 patients alive and of the out hospital.  They have been amazing successful.
> 
> "Almost everyone hospitalized with COVID-19 in LA County is unvaccinated; in the month of June, 92% of those hospitalized with COVID-19 were unvaccinated," the news release stated. "Nationally, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) estimates that more than 97% of patients who have been hospitalized with COVID-19 since January have not been vaccinated.
> 
> ...



Actually the covid vaccines are not designed at all.
They are just injecting synthetic spike proteins and hope that does something?
While it does seem to be working, since the problem with covid-19 is not the virus but the immune system allergic reaction, we have no idea what these vaccines could cause as far as new allergic reactions.


----------



## Stann (Jul 29, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> WTF is with liberals always responding with “link” to things which are common knowledge?


I made common knowledge statements and I was asked to give links by  far right-wing freaks


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 29, 2021)

Flopper said:


> As have been explain, we lack data on how long and how effective natural immunity for covid-19 is.  There have been many reported reinfections with a few months of recover.  Without sufficient data, the CDC recommends everyone be vaccinated.  It makes no sense to gamble on natural immunity with unknown efficiency and unknown duration when have a vaccine that we know both.



No, we do know natural immunity is always better than vaccine immunity.
That has not only always been the case with every vaccine in the past, but also has been verified with mRNA vaccines experimented with back in 2009 for SARS.
The reason the CDC is recommending vaccines is they may be more generic against new variants.
But obviously the FDA does not agree since they have yet to approve any mRNA vaccines.

And NO, we do NOT have a vaccine that we know both efficiency or duration.
We have absolutely ZERO information on these mRNA vaccines because they are less than 1 year old and only have three months of testing.
We clearly have far more data on natural immunity than any of these new vaccines.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 29, 2021)

If you got the vaccine, you are pretty much fucked. You have no idea as to what the consequences are for buying into the fear porn.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 29, 2021)

Flopper said:


> The CDC says masks are more effective at preventing the spread of the virus than protecting the wearer, thus the saying, "I were a mask for you, and you wear a mast for me."  I bet true conservatives hate that saying.  It smacks of socialism, communist, and working for the good of the community, not the individual.



No, the problem with masks is that if everyone wears them, then it slows down acquired herd immunity from recovery, which then stretches out a 2 month epidemic into 2 years, killing over 20 times as many people as it would have otherwise, if masks were only used to prevent transfer to the vulnerable.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 30, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> A mask needs to be of a particular medical grade and properly fitted and worn.  That’s not the case with these symbolic pieces of cloth which do nothing


A agree.  However, it is surprising how good quality masks can be made at home if you design them right and use the material recommend by the CDC.   I believe the biggest problem in masks is the fit.  Masks that don't fit right and leave large gaps on the sides are not effective.  If you're going wear a mask, it make sense to get a good one that filters well and fits properly.


----------



## tahuyaman (Jul 30, 2021)

Stann said:


> I made common knowledge statements and I was asked to give links by  far right-wing freaks


Uh.....  Yeah.  OK. ,


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 30, 2021)

Flopper said:


> A agree.  However, it is surprising how good quality masks can be made at home if you design them right and use the material recommend by the CDC.   I believe the biggest problem in masks is the fit.  Masks that don't fit right and leave large gaps on the sides are not effective.  If you're going wear a mask, it make sense to get a good one that filters well and fits properly.



Design and fit are not the biggest problems with masks.
While they work on large saliva droplets, if you do not frequently change or wash them, when the droplet dry out, all the virus that were stuck on the mask no longer are, and are free to go right through the mask.
In fact the masks then act as concentrators and increase the chances of infection.
Masks can only be worn for the time is takes for saliva droplets to dry out, which is less than a half hour.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 30, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> No, the problem with masks is that if everyone wears them, then it slows down acquired herd immunity from recovery, which then stretches out a 2 month epidemic into 2 years, killing over 20 times as many people as it would have otherwise, if masks were only used to prevent transfer to the vulnerable.


You don't have to get Covid19 to acquire immunity.  Vaccines will do the same thing much faster which means less sickness and less deaths.  We are at herd immunity now, 70% plus acquired immunity. The only problem is the delta virus requires a higher level immunity to reach herd immunity.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 30, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Design and fit are not the biggest problems with masks.
> While they work on large saliva droplets, if you do not frequently change or wash them, when the droplet dry out, all the virus that were stuck on the mask no longer are, and are free to go right through the mask.
> In fact the masks then act as concentrators and increase the chances of infection.
> Masks can only be worn for the time is takes for saliva droplets to dry out, which is less than a half hour.


There's one thing you are not considering.  When droplets dry out so does the virus.  The virus can survive on a surface for several days but only if's slightly damp.  Yes, cloth masks have to washed regularly and the temporary surgical masks are to be disposed of after wearing .  Also, the mask is not just about filtering.  When you cough, sneeze, or exhale, the velocity of droplets are reduced by colliding with the masking material reducing the distance for transmission to occur.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 30, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> WTF is with liberals always responding with “link” to things which are common knowledge?


Common knowledge is not as common as you might think


----------



## Flopper (Jul 30, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Uh.....  Yeah.  OK. ,


I've had people ask me for links when stating an opinion.   Also some people ask for links not because they want to read them but just to bug you knowing it can be hassle finding those links.  I've found that if you have the links your post is based on, it's best include them and not wait to be asked .


----------



## tahuyaman (Jul 30, 2021)

Flopper said:


> I've had people ask me for links when stating an opinion.   Also some people ask for links not because they want to read them but just to bug you knowing it can be hassle finding those links.


Sure  ok


----------



## tahuyaman (Jul 30, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Common knowledge is not as common as you might think


Common knowledge is quite common.


----------



## tahuyaman (Jul 30, 2021)

Flopper said:


> There's one thing you are not considering.  When droplets dry out so does the virus.  The virus can survive on a surface for several days but only if's slightly damp.  Yes, cloth masks have to washed regularly and the temporary surgical masks are to be disposed of after wearing .  Also, the mask is not just about filtering.  When you cough, sneeze, or exhale, the velocity of droplets are reduced by colliding with the masking material reducing the distance for transmission to occur.


Lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 30, 2021)

krichton said:


> The Daily Expose
> 
> 
> CONSPIRACY-PSEUDOSCIENCE Sources in the Conspiracy-Pseudoscience category may publish unverifiable information that is not always supported by evidence.
> ...


Langley shill you are one funny crazy dude to dismiss whistleblowers as nut jobs,talk about a desperate hail Mary from you when getting checkmated.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 30, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Common knowledge is quite common.


A trait he obviously does not possess.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 30, 2021)

Dale Smith said:


> If you got the vaccine, you are pretty much fucked. You have no idea as to what the consequences are for buying into the fear porn.


----------



## tahuyaman (Jul 30, 2021)

Stann said:


> I made common knowledge statements and I was asked to give links by  far right-wing freaks


Link?


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 30, 2021)

Flopper said:


> You don't have to get Covid19 to acquire immunity.  Vaccines will do the same thing much faster which means less sickness and less deaths.  We are at herd immunity now, 70% plus acquired immunity. The only problem is the delta virus requires a higher level immunity to reach herd immunity.



I disagree.
First of all, I took the Moderna vax and the 2nd one was MUCH worse than most people say the covid-virus is.
And no we are no where near herd immunity any more.
Herd immunity is not a static number like 70%.
It used to be that 70% would have killed off the virus, but that was before we let is spread to every nook and cranny for a year and a half.
Now you not only likely will need 100% to be immune, but it is possible that now even those with immunity might harbor enough virus to prevent it from ever going away.
Don't you understand what these variants mean?
They mean we kept the epidemic going so long that the virus is starting to become endemic to humans.
And if it does, it will become much better at hiding from the immune system, and might then become ubiquitous.
The only good thing about that is then it also will no longer be lethal.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 30, 2021)

Flopper said:


> There's one thing you are not considering.  When droplets dry out so does the virus.  The virus can survive on a surface for several days but only if's slightly damp.  Yes, cloth masks have to washed regularly and the temporary surgical masks are to be disposed of after wearing .  Also, the mask is not just about filtering.  When you cough, sneeze, or exhale, the velocity of droplets are reduced by colliding with the masking material reducing the distance for transmission to occur.



Sorry, but you are thinking of viruses that live in the blood stream and not covid-19.
Water born viruses need dampness.
Airborn viruses that live in airways do not, and are killed by dampness.
The covid virus can survive on a surface for several days, but only if it is dry.

The most odd thing is that of course you are right about distance from a cough or sneeze, but everyone I see that coughs or sneezes, seems to always reflexively lift up their mask.  Not sure why?


----------



## gipper (Jul 30, 2021)

Flopper said:


> The vaccines were designed to keep Covid19 patients alive and of the out hospital.  They have been amazing successful.
> 
> "Almost everyone hospitalized with COVID-19 in LA County is unvaccinated; in the month of June, 92% of those hospitalized with COVID-19 were unvaccinated," the news release stated. "Nationally, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) estimates that more than 97% of patients who have been hospitalized with COVID-19 since January have not been vaccinated.
> 
> ...


Wrong again. Do you work for big pharma?

_In fact, in June 2020, the World Health Organization admitted that asymptomatic spread of COVID-19 is “very rare.” Furthermore, a study of almost 10 million people in Wuhan, China in December 2020 found that asymptomatic spread of COVID-19 did not occur at all. 

In an interview featured in the masterfully produced documentary, “Following the Science?,” former Pfizer vice president and Chief Scientist for Allergy & Respiratory, Dr. Michael Yeadon, stated, “this idea that you can be ill, even though you have no symptoms, and you can be a respiratory virus threat to someone else … [was] invented in 2020. There’s simply no history of it. And it defies common sense as well.”
Los Angeles reinstitutes indoor mask mandate for all, including the vaccinated_


----------



## tahuyaman (Jul 31, 2021)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Your vaccinated and still wear a mask - why?


Because of fear mongering


----------



## krichton (Jul 31, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> "In this country", right, because you have to go by the CDC numbers. Which are false. You realize to get that "99% of hospitalized patients are unvaccinated" BS they have to go way back to January, right?
> 
> For more accurate data you have to go to local news. Like this:
> 
> ...



I trust the CDC over facebook posts from random people.  When you originally asked for updated stats I showed you that we had 2,000 breakthrough cases from early June to mid July, but you conveniently ignored that post.  In that same timespan there were something like 400,000 covid cases from the unvaccinated.  No one is going back to january for stats.     

644 breakthrough cases out of over 6.1 million ppl in IL who have been fully vaccinated?  Goddamn, that vaccine is working.  Thank you for sharing this.   We can be pretty much guaranteed the vast majority of those 644 cases were from the elderly and immunocompromised as well.


----------



## krichton (Jul 31, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> A mask needs to be of a particular medical grade and properly fitted and worn.  That’s not the case with these symbolic pieces of cloth which do nothing


And yet we've obliterated influenza with symbolic pieces of cloth that do nothing.


----------



## krichton (Jul 31, 2021)

gipper said:


> You must be blind.  I know…I know the inventor of the mRNA technology is an anti-vaxxer and a quack. Right?
> 
> 
> The Vaccine Causes The Virus To Be More Dangerous​



He wouldn't be the first or last scientist to fear monger.   There isn't one once of evidence to anything he said in that video.  There hasn't been any cases of ADE in this country from a vaccine for near on 60 years!  But ok, let's continue to fear monger whenever the opportunity presents itself.  This is a time honored tradition from those on the right, who are always the biggest snowflakes.



gipper said:


> I know…I know…these doctors are fucking lying Trumpers too.
> 
> Best to only believe Big Pharma and big government, they’d never lie. Lol
> 
> ...











						Children's Health Defense
					

CONSPIRACY-PSEUDOSCIENCE Sources in the Conspiracy-Pseudoscience category may publish unverifiable information that is not always supported by evidence.




					mediabiasfactcheck.com
				




Conspiracy level: strong 3/4
Pseudo science level: quakery 4/4
Factual reporting: low

some much for another antivax nutter website.


----------



## gipper (Jul 31, 2021)

krichton said:


> He wouldn't be the first or last scientist to fear monger.   There isn't one once of evidence to anything he said in that video.  There hasn't been any cases of ADE in this country from a vaccine for near on 60 years!  But ok, let's continue to fear monger whenever the opportunity presents itself.  This is a time honored tradition from those on the right, who are always the biggest snowflakes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fear monger…LMFAO. That’s exactly what those pushing the vaccine have been doing since this whole thing got started.

Now the anti-vaxxers are fear mongers. LOL. Are you Hillary Clinton?  Accusing those of exactly what you are doing.


----------



## tahuyaman (Jul 31, 2021)

krichton said:


> And yet we've obliterated influenza with symbolic pieces of cloth that do nothing.


When did we "obliterate influenza" by wearing a mask?


----------



## gipper (Jul 31, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> When did we "obliterate influenza" by wearing a mask?


Asking questions of the uninformed is a fool’s errand


----------



## tahuyaman (Jul 31, 2021)

I'm not sure why someone would claim that we "obliterated influenza" by wearing a mask.


----------



## krichton (Jul 31, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> When did we "obliterate influenza" by wearing a mask?



During the 2019–2020 season an estimated 38 million people became sick with the flu, with 18 million visits to a health care provider and, 400,000 hospitalizations.  Tens of thousands usually die a year from it.  These are the usual yearly numbers.  This past flu season saw just over 2,100 cases.  Ponder that for a moment.  We went from 38 million the previous year to 2,100 cases this past flu season, per the CDC.  Now why do you suppose that is?  What did a lot of americans do a little differently this year, as opposed to years past?  hmm...  If you couldn't guess that obvious answer, it's because we wore masks around people.  Even the ppl who didn't wear masks were protected from those who did.


----------



## krichton (Jul 31, 2021)

gipper said:


> Asking questions of the uninformed is a fool’s errand



You would know plenty of that.  



gipper said:


> Fear monger…LMFAO. That’s exactly what those pushing the vaccine have been doing since this whole thing got started.
> 
> Now the anti-vaxxers are fear mongers. LOL. Are you Hillary Clinton?  Accusing those of exactly what you are doing.



Yes, you are.  Anti vaxxers like yourself, are telling people that your lungs will collapse in 4-14 months, that there are microchips, that there are long term negative side effects, that the vaccine magnetizes you, that you are 10x more likely to get covid because of the vaccine, that the vaccine makes you infertile.  These are lies that antivaxxers come up with to drum up fear.  In case you hadn't realized, that's what fear mongers do.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 31, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> I disagree.
> First of all, I took the Moderna vax and the 2nd one was MUCH worse than most people say the covid-virus is.
> And no we are no where near herd immunity any more.
> Herd immunity is not a static number like 70%.
> ...


I took the Pfizer and 2nd dose was worse than 1st.  I believe that's normal. I ran a slight fever the following day and was bit weak.  The next day I was fine.

Well 70% was said to be the point where we begin to reach herd immunity but obviously that's different after half the population is vaccinated and a new variant with a much higher transmission rate.  I think we were on our wait to herd immunity in first half of the year before the delta variant.  We vaccinated over 200 million people and drove down corvid deaths from 3,000 to 4,000 a day to a couple hundred.

Variants such as the delta, first appeared in India.  Beta, Epsilon, and Lambda are believed to have originated in Africa. All these viruses are probably in US in small numbers throwing off minor variations..

Covid may well become endemic due to it's high transmission rate, spread, and steady increases in vaccinations. Better if be endemic than epidemic because society can adjust well to endemic diseases such Malaria, and HIV because they become predictable. Epidemics on other had are unpredicted with new variants appearing, and socioeconomic conditions ever changing. 
I expect Covid-19 to become endemic in the US with 6 to 12 months, barring any new variants like the D variant.  It is then that the country can really get back normal.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 31, 2021)

krichton said:


> During the 2019–2020 season an estimated 38 million people became sick with the flu, with 18 million visits to a health care provider and, 400,000 hospitalizations.  Tens of thousands usually die a year from it.  These are the usual yearly numbers.  This past flu season saw just over 2,100 cases.  Ponder that for a moment.  We went from 38 million the previous year to 2,100 cases this past flu season, per the CDC.  Now why do you suppose that is?  What did a lot of americans do a little differently this year, as opposed to years past?  hmm...  If you couldn't guess that obvious answer, it's because we wore masks around people.  Even the ppl who didn't wear masks were protected from those who did.


It's not just masks.  Social distancing, cancellation of large indoor events, and many people working from home makes it difficult for all airborne viruses to transfer.  Common colds, Flu, and other respiratory diseases are down.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 31, 2021)

krichton said:


> There have actually been multiple large studies done on vaccinated patients and the likelihood of asymptomatic spread. The conclusions has been that the vaccinated have shown as high as a 94% reduction in the likelihood of transmitting the disease to someone else compared to the unvaccinated. The 2 lowest studies showed 75% efficacy the rest were in the 80-90% range.


Highly toxic for passersby, the vaccinated simply pass it on.


Flopper said:


> I took the Pfizer and 2nd dose was worse than 1st.  I believe that's normal. I ran a slight fever the following day and was bit weak.  The next day I was fine.
> 
> Well 70% was said to be the point where we begin to reach herd immunity but obviously that's different after half the population is vaccinated and a new variant with a much higher transmission rate.  I think we were on our wait to herd immunity in first half of the year before the delta variant.  We vaccinated over 200 million people and drove down corvid deaths from 3,000 to 4,000 a day to a couple hundred.
> 
> ...


Lambda originated in Peru, and it’s the deletions in this variant that link to cows.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 31, 2021)

gipper said:


> Fear monger…LMFAO. That’s exactly what those pushing the vaccine have been doing since this whole thing got started.
> 
> Now the anti-vaxxers are fear mongers. LOL. Are you Hillary Clinton?  Accusing those of exactly what you are doing.


Governments have always used fear or suppressed fear in an epidemic to achieve certain goals.    When preventive measures such as vaccines, masks, and  quarantines are practical, governments will typically spread fear to encourage the public to use preventive measures.  In the earliest days of Covid-19 when the government was caught flatfooted with no plan, the virus was downplayed, the president called it the common flu, the CDC would not recommend masks and pushed handwashing, and urged the country to remain calm.  Within a few weeks when the administration assembled something of a plan and some data out the CDC indicated that masks and social distancing would help, then that became the message and the media provided the fear factor for the administration.

When preventive measures are not practical or there is some other goal seen as being more important than the epidemic, governments will attempt to suppress fear.  Toward the end of WWI, the Spanish Influenza hit the US.  Washington reacted by downplaying the virus. The leadership was concerned that fear would hurt the war effort by reducing output in defense plants.  The president and top officials referred to the virus as the Croup, a common upper airway infection common in children.  Comments such as,  "many of our boys are coming down with the Croup or "Don't let the Croup get you down."  Signs were posted around defense plants to convince workers that staying at home due to the Croup was unpatriotic, unmanly,  and would hurt the war effort.  When the NY times began printing long lists of the dead due to the Spanish Influenza , Washington threaten the paper with sedition.

Fear is a tool that can be used in an epidemic to save lives and shorten the epidemic or it can used for other purposes, not so humane.


----------



## gipper (Jul 31, 2021)

krichton said:


> You would know plenty of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are.  Anti vaxxers like yourself, are telling people that your lungs will collapse in 4-14 months, that there are microchips, that there are long term negative side effects, that the vaccine magnetizes you, that you are 10x more likely to get covid because of the vaccine, that the vaccine makes you infertile.  These are lies that antivaxxers come up with to drum up fear.  In case you hadn't realized, that's what fear mongers do.


I’ve told no one those things. You have quite the imagination.


----------



## krichton (Jul 31, 2021)

Flopper said:


> It's not just masks.  Social distancing, cancellation of large indoor events, and many people working from home makes it difficult for all airborne viruses to transfer.  Common colds, Flu, and other respiratory diseases are down.



Viruses don't transfer when you're wearing a mask.  Flu season is a non issue in countries with customary mask wearing.  While we were experiencing 40 million cases of the flu here and having 60,000 deaths, places like Japan had 1400 deaths from the flu in 2016.   It's no coincidence.  In south korea, they only had a few hundred cases in 2019 with a population of over 51 million.   Only in America and other western nations does influenza reach massive epic proportions.


----------



## krichton (Jul 31, 2021)

gipper said:


> I’ve told no one those things. You have quite the imagination.



I don't know if you have or not.  That was just stuff off the top of my head i've heard constantly from antivaxxers.  I'm pretty positive you've said other things equally as insane since you constantly link antivax and conspiracy theory websites and you agree with every wacky thing they say.


----------



## JB70 (Aug 1, 2021)

The vaccinated will have mostly antibody protection induced by the vaccine. Those antibodies protect only against one variant. Also they out compete and live longer than the natural antibodies that protect against all variants. With new mutations the vaccinated may need booster after booster to stay alive for some time.

Also the vaccinated are gain of function laboratories. Not a good idea to use mass vaccination during a pandemic. It is only a matter of time before we see a vaccine resistant variant. This is what Geert Vanden Bossche says and what Robert Malone seem to agree with.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 1, 2021)

krichton said:


> Viruses don't transfer when you're wearing a mask.  Flu season is a non issue in countries with customary mask wearing.  While we were experiencing 40 million cases of the flu here and having 60,000 deaths, places like Japan had 1400 deaths from the flu in 2016.   It's no coincidence.  In south korea, they only had a few hundred cases in 2019 with a population of over 51 million.   Only in America and other western nations does influenza reach massive epic proportions.



Airborne viruses like Covid 19 absolutely transfer when you're wearing the kind of masks the CDC recommends.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 1, 2021)

krichton said:


> Viruses don't transfer when you're wearing a mask.  Flu season is a non issue in countries with customary mask wearing.  While we were experiencing 40 million cases of the flu here and having 60,000 deaths, places like Japan had 1400 deaths from the flu in 2016.   It's no coincidence.  In south korea, they only had a few hundred cases in 2019 with a population of over 51 million.   Only in America and other western nations does influenza reach massive epic proportions.


I agree with your post with exception of your first sentence,  "Viruses don't transfer when you're wearing a mask." It would be correct to say that masks can significantly reduce transfer of viral particles but they don't stop all transfer.  The only mask that can do that are those with their own air supply which are used in medical isolation units.   I read somewhere that it typically takes at least a viral load of about 500 Covid-19 viral particles to start a symptomatic infection, so masks don't have to be perfect to reduce the spread of a disease.

Mask wearing is common in some Asian countries and certainly reduces transmission of airborne diseases.  Years ago when I was in Japan, most people would not stay home from work or school when they had a cold.  They would just wear a mask.   I expect we will see more mask wearing in the America after the epidemic.  The reduction in colds and flu while wearing masks have not been lost on the American public.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 1, 2021)

JB70 said:


> The vaccinated will have mostly antibody protection induced by the vaccine. Those antibodies protect only against one variant. Also they out compete and live longer than the natural antibodies that protect against all variants. With new mutations the vaccinated may need booster after booster to stay alive for some time.
> 
> Also the vaccinated are gain of function laboratories. Not a good idea to use mass vaccination during a pandemic. It is only a matter of time before we see a vaccine resistant variant. This is what Geert Vanden Bossche says and what Robert Malone seem to agree with.



There have been several studies comparing the difference in effectiveness of the vaccines between the alpha and delta variant.  The following is the conclusion of a UK study first released in June 2021 and made widely available in late July 2021.

*Only modest differences in vaccine effectiveness were noted with the delta variant as compared with the alpha variant after the receipt of two vaccine doses. Absolute differences in vaccine effectiveness were more marked after the receipt of the first dose.*


			https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2108891
		


What the public needs to understand is that viruses  are constantly changing and as long as a virus is out there replicating there will be new variants that can make the virus more dangerous.  So reducing the spread of the virus as fast as possible is of paramount important.

The Virus that causes Covid-19  is a member of the Coronavirus family of RNA viruses that includes a lot of viruses that effect both animals and man.  RNA viruses such as the coronaviruses evolve and change gradually.  This is good news for makers of vaccines because an RNA vaccine such as the vaccines developed for the alpha variant are likely to be effective against future variants since there are only minor differences between the variants.   And for the same reason, developing an update to a vaccine to include new variants is usually easier than developing the initial vaccine.   Also FDA approvals come much faster for updates.








						COVID Variants: What You Should Know
					

The new variants (originally called strains) raise questions: Are these coronaviruses more contagious? Will the vaccines still work? Are there different things you should do to keep safe?




					www.hopkinsmedicine.org


----------



## Flopper (Aug 1, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Airborne viruses like Covid 19 absolutely transfer when you're wearing the kind of masks the CDC recommends.


What is most important in a virus transfer is the viral load that is transferred.  Masks are helpful in reducing the viral load,  How helpful depends on the quality of the mask and how it is worn.  However, anything that can done to reduce the viral load, social distancing, masks, good ventilation, and avoiding crowded rooms will help.   When it comes to preventing the infection, vaccines are the easiest, and most effective method.  You only do the vaccine once, maybe twice if there is an update.  The effectiveness of vaccines have been proven in the lab, in clinical trials, and in the results of over 200 million vaccinations which reduced deaths due to Covid over 90% in 6 mos.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 1, 2021)

Flopper said:


> What is most important in a virus transfer is the viral load that is transferred.  Masks are helpful in reducing the viral load,  How helpful depends of the quality mask.



Explain how, in a typical indoor space, masks reduce the "viral load" of an AIRBORNE VIRUS. You made the claim. You support it. 

PS let's imagine this. A virus that basically propels on vapor--think the fog that comes out when it's really cold--is going to be contained in ANY kind of mask that's not a self-contained respirator for any length of time? Are you kidding me


----------



## Flopper (Aug 1, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Explain how, in a typical indoor space, masks reduce the "viral load" of an AIRBORNE VIRUS. You made the claim. You support it.
> 
> PS let's imagine this. A virus that basically propels on vapor--think the fog that comes out when it's really cold--is going to be contained in ANY kind of mask that's not a self-contained respirator for any length of time? Are you kidding me


First of all, the virus is not spread in a vapor.  A vapor is a gas.  Most of the virus  is spread in or on large droplets coming from  the mouth or nose.  A small amount of the virus may be spread as an aerosol, which is probably the word you are looking for instead of vapor.

Just talking in a normal voice for 10 secs will expel over 750 droplets at about 10mph. A cough can travel as fast as 50 mph and expel almost 3,000 droplets in just one go. A single Sneeze wins. It can travel up to 100 mph and create upwards of 100,000 droplets.  Knowing this let's look at what masks do.

 Anything you cover your mouth and nose with, your sleeve, a handkerchief, or mask is going o provide two vital functions in preventing the spread of these virus loaded droplets.

Filtering-  Most droplets you expel from your mouth or nose carrying the virus are going to be large compared to the virus riding in and on them.  Singing, coughing, and sneezing will cause you to expel very large droplets, much lager than the openings in most masks. Good masks will multiple layers will catch 50% or more  of the droplets.  Poorer masks such as bandanas will catch about 25%
Velocity - Collisions of droplets with the mask and other droplets will reduce the velocity  from 10% to 75% and will created a dispersion sending droplets in different directions.  This is important because it increases the distance needed for infection and reduces the density of droplets.
The bottom line is any of the mask types recommended by the CDC will do a good job of filtering droplets and reducing velocity of droplets, being *expelled* which creates a much safer environment for other.   However, for the recipient of the unwanted viral load, the masks provided limited protection because air that enters the mask form  the sides goes unfiltered.  However if you have a  good mask that fits tightly around your face, it should provide you with pretty good protection.  If the mask gaps at the sides or is single layer material it will provide little protection for the wearer.  Thus the slogan, *"I wear a mask for you, and you wear a mask for me."*








						How Fast Is a Sneeze Versus a Cough? Cover Your Mouth Either Way!
					

Coughing and sneezing are just some of the more interesting and complicated ways the body works to protect your lungs from contamination, and these methods are performed with a surprising speed and ef




					www.lung.org


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 1, 2021)

Flopper said:


> First of all, the virus is not spread in a vapor.  A vapor is a gas.  Most of the virus  is spread in or on large droplets coming from  the mouth or noise.  A small amount of the virus may be spread as an aerosol.
> 
> Just talking in a normal voice for 10 secs will expel over 750 droplets at about 10mph. A cough can travel as fast as 50 mph and expel almost 3,000 droplets in just one go. A single Sneeze wins. It can travel up to 100 mph and create upwards of 100,000 droplets.  Knowing this let's look at what masks do.
> 
> ...



A link with proof that MOST of the virus is spread in droplets and is not airborne.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 1, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> A link with proof that MOST of the virus is spread in droplets and is not airborne.


People release respiratory fluids during exhalation (e.g., quiet breathing, speaking, singing, exercise, coughing, sneezing) *in the form of droplets across a spectrum of sizes.1-9 These droplets carry virus and transmit infection.*


The largest droplets settle out of the air rapidly, within seconds to minutes.
The smallest very fine droplets, and aerosol particles formed when these fine droplets rapidly dry, are small enough that they can remain suspended in the air for minutes to hours.









						Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## krichton (Aug 1, 2021)

Flopper said:


> There have been several studies comparing the difference in effectiveness of the vaccines between the alpha and delta variant.  The following is the conclusion of a UK study first released in June 2021 and made widely available in late July 2021.
> 
> *Only modest differences in vaccine effectiveness were noted with the delta variant as compared with the alpha variant after the receipt of two vaccine doses. Absolute differences in vaccine effectiveness were more marked after the receipt of the first dose.*
> 
> ...



That's interesting.  It's good that to know that someone has done a study and came up with an actual number to show the difference in efficacy.


----------



## krichton (Aug 1, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Explain how, in a typical indoor space, masks reduce the "viral load" of an AIRBORNE VIRUS. You made the claim. You support it.
> 
> PS let's imagine this. A virus that basically propels on vapor--think the fog that comes out when it's really cold--is going to be contained in ANY kind of mask that's not a self-contained respirator for any length of time? Are you kidding me



The virus travels in droplets that come from our mouths, and not as vapor.   If it doesn't get pass the mask in any significant way then that is where is it contained.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 2, 2021)

Flopper said:


> People release respiratory fluids during exhalation (e.g., quiet breathing, speaking, singing, exercise, coughing, sneezing) *in the form of droplets across a spectrum of sizes.1-9 These droplets carry virus and transmit infection.*
> 
> 
> The largest droplets settle out of the air rapidly, within seconds to minutes.
> ...



From your very same document. The #1 way the disease is transmitted:

*The principal mode by which people are infected with SARS-CoV-2 (the virus that causes COVID-19) is through exposure to respiratory fluids carrying infectious virus. Exposure occurs in three principal ways: (1) inhalation of very fine respiratory droplets and aerosol particles,*


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 2, 2021)

krichton said:


> The virus travels in droplets that come from our mouths, and not as vapor.   If it doesn't get pass the mask in any significant way then that is where is it contained.



Not droplets. Aerosolized particles that you can think of as fine as a vapor, that the masks we wear do NOTHING to mitigate. Full stop


----------



## krichton (Aug 2, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Not droplets. Aerosolized particles that you can think of as fine as a vapor, that the masks we wear do NOTHING to mitigate. Full stop



yes, those particles are called droplets.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 2, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Not droplets. Aerosolized particles that you can think of as fine as a vapor, that the masks we wear do NOTHING to mitigate. Full stop


Masks substantially reduce e*xhaled respiratory droplets and aerosols* from infected wearers and reduce exposure of uninfected wearers to these particles. 
Maximizing Fit for Cloth and Medical Procedure Masks ...

The false information that the Covid virus is spread only thru aerosols has been created based on the false assumption that masks can not stop aerosols thus masks are ineffective.   The efficiency of a mask at stopping both larger droplets and aerosols depending on the quality of mask and how well if fits. Liquid or solid particles <5–10 μm in diameter are classed as aerosol-size.  N95 and KN95 will filter down 1-3μm so they will definitely filter aerosols.  Good quality cloth masks will stop some of aerosols via collisions and absorption but are most effective on larger particles.

Scientist are primary concerned with larger droplet transmission rather aerosols for several reasons.  First being the viral load in an aerosol droplet is very low compared larger droplets which can 10 to over 1000μm Second, aerosol droplets dry out very fast often in seconds while larger droplets can last days.








						Aerosol Transmission of SARS-CoV-2: Physical Principles and Implications
					

Evidence has emerged that SARS-CoV-2, the coronavirus that causes COVID-19, can be transmitted airborne in aerosol particles as well as in larger droplets or by surface deposits. This minireview outlines the underlying aerosol science, making links to aerosol research in other disciplines...




					www.frontiersin.org
				




*The bottom line is that Covid-19 can be spread by both aerosols and larger droplets but good quality masks properly fitted are effective against both.*


----------



## Flopper (Aug 2, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> From your very same document. The #1 way the disease is transmitted:
> 
> *The principal mode by which people are infected with SARS-CoV-2 (the virus that causes COVID-19) is through exposure to respiratory fluids carrying infectious virus. Exposure occurs in three principal ways: (1) inhalation of very fine respiratory droplets and aerosol particles,*


You left off the last part of the sentence as well as the link.
*(2) deposition of respiratory droplets and particles on exposed mucous membranes in the mouth, nose, or eye by direct splashes and sprays, and (3) touching mucous membranes with hands that have been soiled either directly by virus-containing respiratory fluids or indirectly by touching surfaces with virus on them.*









						Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## tahuyaman (Aug 2, 2021)

Stann said:


> I made common knowledge statements and I was asked to give links by  far right-wing freaks


That didn’t happen.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2021)

Flopper said:


> down by over 90%.
> This is clear evidence that vaccines are successful. They are doing what they were designed to do, save lives.


Over 95 percent of COVID deaths are among the unvaccinated


----------



## tahuyaman (Aug 25, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Wrong.  The cdc manipulates the numbers to fit the narrative.


The “science” surrounding COVID has been too politicized.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 25, 2021)

60 days ago, when the delta virus became the dominate strain in the US there were 148 daily deaths in the US due to Covid and  14,950 new cases. As of the Aug 23rd there were 1408 new daily deaths and 150,097 new daily cases.  That is over a 1000% increase in deaths and new cases.  Even with vaccination increases and mask mandates we may well see the worst days yet.  However, the light at end of tunnel is getting brighter with the increase in vaccinations which will increase even more with FDA approval and employers and government requiring vaccinations to work, travel, or enter retail establishments.


----------



## citygator (Aug 25, 2021)

My sons close friend just lost her 45 year old father to covid. Crazy sad. Lived and passed in Florida. 

Get vaccinated! For your loved ones.


----------



## krichton (Aug 25, 2021)

citygator said:


> My sons close friend just lost her 45 year old father to covid. Crazy sad. Lived and passed in Florida.
> 
> Get vaccinated! For your loved ones.



Was he an antivaxxer?


----------



## tahuyaman (Aug 26, 2021)

Flopper said:


> 60 days ago, when the delta virus became the dominate strain in the US there were 148 daily deaths in the US due to Covid and  14,950 new cases. As of the Aug 23rd there were 1408 new daily deaths and 150,097 new daily cases.  That is over a 1000% increase in deaths and new cases.  Even with vaccination increases and mask mandates we may well see the worst days yet.  However, the light at end of tunnel is getting brighter with the increase in vaccinations which will increase even more with FDA approval and employers and government requiring vaccinations to work, travel, or enter retail establishments.


The overall Covid recovery rate is slightly short of 100%.  No need to panic


----------



## citygator (Aug 26, 2021)

krichton said:


> Was he an antivaxxer?


We never spoke about it or politics, just sports. His Facebook page is ultra conservative with “Trump is the best president ever” posts but it would be unkind to dig into that if you know what I mean.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Aug 26, 2021)

U.S. data show rising 'breakthrough' infections among fully vaccinated
					

Some 25% of SARS-CoV-2 infections among Los Angeles County residents occurred in fully vaccinated residents from May through July 25, a period that includes the impact of the highly transmissible Delta variant, U.S. officials reported on Tuesday.  The data, published in the U.S. Centers for...




					news.yahoo.com
				








__





						Nearly 60% of hospitalized COVID-19 patients in Israel fully vaccinated, data shows
					

Of 514 patients in Israel hospitalized with COVID-19 as of Aug. 15, 59 percent were fully vaccinated, according to an Aug. 16 report from Science, citing a study from Israel's largest HMO. The figures suggest breakthrough infections may be more common than the term implies.




					www.beckershospitalreview.com


----------



## krichton (Aug 26, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> U.S. data show rising 'breakthrough' infections among fully vaccinated
> 
> 
> Some 25% of SARS-CoV-2 infections among Los Angeles County residents occurred in fully vaccinated residents from May through July 25, a period that includes the impact of the highly transmissible Delta variant, U.S. officials reported on Tuesday.  The data, published in the U.S. Centers for...
> ...











						See the Data on Breakthrough Covid Hospitalizations and Deaths by State (Published 2021)
					

Coronavirus cases that send vaccinated people to the hospital or cause death have been relatively rare, a New York Times analysis of state data shows.



					www.nytimes.com
				




This is a more comprehensive accounting from 40 states.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Aug 26, 2021)

krichton said:


> See the Data on Breakthrough Covid Hospitalizations and Deaths by State (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Coronavirus cases that send vaccinated people to the hospital or cause death have been relatively rare, a New York Times analysis of state data shows.
> ...



There is a paywall and nytimes consistently lies and spreads misinformation.  Not a credible source.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Aug 26, 2021)

BOMBSHELL UK data destroys entire premise for vaccine push
					

The media can read just as well as me (maybe), but somehow it is left to me to report this.




					chriswaldburger.substack.com
				






			https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/1009243/Technical_Briefing_20.pdf


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 26, 2021)

citygator said:


> My sons close friend just lost her 45 year old father to covid. Crazy sad. Lived and passed in Florida.
> 
> Get vaccinated! For your loved ones.



That is not an argument.
You have no idea what the risks of these fake vaccines are.
Since they do not contain any virus, they could create all sorts of deadly autoimmune responses.
Eventually they could wipe out the entire human species.


----------



## Who_Me? (Aug 26, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> That is not an argument.
> You have no idea what the risks of these fake vaccines are.
> Since they do not contain any virus, they could create all sorts of deadly autoimmune responses.
> Eventually they could wipe out the entire human species.


So could Covid.

OK Doc, what's your solution to avoiding Covid death?


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 26, 2021)

Who_Me? said:


> So could Covid.
> 
> OK Doc, what's your solution to avoiding Covid death?



No, the risks from covid are very low and since it mostly threatens the elderly, it does not threaten the species.

If a disease if highly lethal like Ebola, then we totally quarantine, mask up, stay home, contact trace, etc.
That worked for Ebola.

If a disease is not very lethal, like the flu, then the best way to save lives is to deliberately infect those volunteers most likely to survive, so that you achieve herd immunity as quickly as possible, and end it.  That is not only how we dealt with smallpox, but how we eventually learned how to vaccinate.

{...
Variolation was the method of inoculation first used to immunize individuals against a disease (Variola) with material taken from an infected patient or a recently variolated individual, in the hope that a mild, but protective, infection would result.
...}

Herd immunity couild quickly end it, and when Fauci estimated a 2.4 million death toll for herd immunity, he made a number of mistakes.
The biggest is he used a lethality of 2%, when in reality that is the lethality over for those over 70.  For those under 40, the lethality is 400 times lower.
That means by deliberate infection of those under 40, you get fewer than 6,000 deaths.
And we should have done it last March.


----------



## citygator (Aug 27, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> That is not an argument.
> You have no idea what the risks of these fake vaccines are.
> Since they do not contain any virus, they could create all sorts of deadly autoimmune responses.
> Eventually they could wipe out the entire human species.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 27, 2021)

citygator said:


>



Wrong.
If you had been reading all the top doctors and scientist disparaging these rushed mRNA vaccines, like Dr. Robert Malone who invented mRNA techniques, you would know this already.

This is nothing new.
The risks and potential problems with these mRNA vaccines are well known, but not properly covered by mainstream media.
So they are just news to you.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 27, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> If you had been reading all the top doctors and scientist disparaging these rushed mRNA vaccines, like Dr. Robert Malone who invented mRNA techniques, you would know this already.
> 
> This is nothing new.
> ...


The development mRNA and vaccines has been a collaborative effort that has spanned decades.  Malone is not the “inventor” of the mRNA vaccines or the technology as he has claimed, but one of the hundreds of researchers that contributed to their current success.   However, he has certainly, contributed to vaccine hesitancy which is good reason for the Nobel committee to exclude him from any award.








						The development of mRNA vaccines was a collaborative effort; Robert Malone contributed to their development, but he is not their inventor
					

Like many technologies, the development of the mRNA vaccines was a collaborative effort that spanned a number of research institutes, three decades of work, and hundreds of researchers. Robert Malone contributed to the early development of this vaccine technology, however he is not the sole...




					healthfeedback.org


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 27, 2021)

Flopper said:


> The development mRNA and vaccines has been a collaborative effort that has spanned decades.  Malone is not the “inventor” of the mRNA vaccines or the technology as he has claimed, but one of the hundreds of researchers that contributed to their current success.   However, he has certainly, contributed to vaccine hesitancy which is good reason for the Nobel committee to exclude him from any award.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong.
The mRNA techniques are for making proteins.
That is 20 years old and was done by Dr Robert Malone himself pretty much.
Using those mRNA proteins as a vaccines, is 1.5 year old, and is something doctors like Dr. Robert Malone strongly recommends against.
Any good researcher or doctor would never try to use these synthetic spike proteins as a vaccine.
It is crazy to the point of being criminal.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 27, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> The mRNA techniques are for making proteins.
> That is 20 years old and was done by Dr Robert Malone himself pretty much.
> Using those mRNA proteins as a vaccines, is 1.5 year old, and is something doctors like Dr. Robert Malone strongly recommends against.
> ...


No, there is no real spike protein in the vaccine.  It is our cells that creates the synthetic spike protein in response to mRNA in the vaccine.
How long mRNA lasts in the body​The Pfizer and Moderna vaccines work by introducing mRNA (messenger RNA) into your muscle cells. The cells create a spike protein and the mRNA is quickly degraded (within a few days). The cell breaks the mRNA up into small harmless pieces. mRNA is very fragile; that's one reason why mRNA vaccines must be so carefully preserved at very low temperatures.

How long spike proteins last in the body​The Infectious Disease Society of America (IDSA) estimates that the  spike proteins that were generated by COVID-19 vaccines last up to a few weeks, like other proteins made by the body. The immune system quickly identifies, attacks and destroys the spike proteins because it recognizes them as not part of you. This "learning the enemy" process is how the immune system figures out how to defeat the real coronavirus. It remembers what it saw and when you are exposed to coronavirus in the future it can rapidly mount an effective immune response.

False claims about the toxicity of spike proteins from COVID-19 vaccination often misinterpret studies, and fail to take into account how spike proteins from COVID-19 vaccination behave differently than the spike proteins from natural COVID-19 infection.

How long do mRNA and spike proteins last in the body?




__





						What do we know about the toxicity of spike proteins made from COVID-19 vaccines?
					

Jun 07, 2021 by Health Desk – The spike proteins from mRNA vaccines are not known to harm our bodies. Vaccines go through very rigorous standards set by the U.S. FDA to meet safety and efficacy criteria. Thousands of people underwent clinical trials over several months to understand if there...




					health-desk.org


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 27, 2021)

Flopper said:


> No, there is no real spike protein in the vaccine.  It is our cells that creates the synthetic spike protein in response to mRNA in the vaccine.
> How long mRNA lasts in the body​The Pfizer and Moderna vaccines work by introducing mRNA (messenger RNA) into your muscle cells. The cells create a spike protein and the mRNA is quickly degraded (within a few days). The cell breaks the mRNA up into small harmless pieces. mRNA is very fragile; that's one reason why mRNA vaccines must be so carefully preserved at very low temperatures.
> 
> How long spike proteins last in the body​The Infectious Disease Society of America (IDSA) estimates that the  spike proteins that were generated by COVID-19 vaccines last up to a few weeks, like other proteins made by the body. The immune system quickly identifies, attacks and destroys the spike proteins because it recognizes them as not part of you. This "learning the enemy" process is how the immune system figures out how to defeat the real coronavirus. It remembers what it saw and when you are exposed to coronavirus in the future it can rapidly mount an effective immune response.
> ...



I have read that a number of places, so I am not blaming you, but clearly you should know that it all wrong.

RNA can not possibly work or be transcribed outside of a cell.
Here is a brief description of mRNA:
{... Messenger RNA (mRNA) is a single-stranded RNA molecule that is complementary to one of the DNA strands of a gene. The mRNA is an RNA version of the gene that leaves the cell nucleus and moves to the cytoplasm where proteins are made. During protein synthesis, an organelle called a ribosome moves along the mRNA, reads its base sequence, and uses the genetic code to translate each three-base triplet, or codon, into its corresponding amino acid. ...}
But how could any vaccine get RNA into any cells at all?
Impossible.
The ONLY way to get into any cell, is by having spike proteins already, and then sticking the spike protein into the ACE2 receptor of the cell.
And you certainly can not get mRNA to be transcribed into spike proteins outside of a cell.
There is no way these vaccines could possibly work unless they already have the spike protein in them.
And they do.
There is an mRNA process, but it is done in stem cells in factories.
Stem cells are much larger, so the technicians can physically inject their synthetic mMRA into these factory stem cells, in order to produce spike proteins, which they then harvest and put into the vaccine.

You should have known that description was bogus because the chicken can not come before the egg.
The spike proteins have to exist first, in order to get anything into a cell.
You can't produce spike proteins unless you already have them, in order get let into the cell by the ACE2 receptor.

The other reason you should know this is bogus is that growing spike proteins inside the patient would be incredibly dangerous.
All people and cells are slightly different, so there is absolutely no way you could reliably farm spike proteins on patient cells.
That's ludicrous.
Even if you could do it at all, some people would not grow any, while others would be such a forest that the immune system would go crazy and kill the person.
It would be the equivalent of giving random doses of vaccine, with some getting only 1 drop, while others getting a whole bottle.
Obvious that would be recklessly dangerous, and that you MUST produce the spike proteins in a controlled factory setting, NOT inside the patient.

So why do so many places omit the full description of the spike proteins being manufactured in factory stem cells?
Because stem cells imply aborted fetuses, and that brings up religious objections.

As far as toxicity, you misunderstand.
The toxicity comes from the fact the immune system will attack the spike protein, and anything near by.
So the intent is that you just get a sore arm muscle when the cytokine storm attacks it.
But the vaccine spike protein is NOT fixed to any arm muscle cell as that bogus description claims.
And since the spike protein is free floating, they have been known to get into the heart, resulting in the swollen heart syndrome that have killed a number of people and put dozens of others into the hospital.
It is called cytotoxicity because it is attracting a cytokine storm that will mascerate any nearby cell in the process.
Here is a description a cytotoxic autoimmune response.
{...
Antibody-dependent cell-mediated cytotoxicity (ADCC) describes the cell-killing ability of certain lymphocytes, which requires the target cell being marked by an antibody. Lymphocyte-mediated cytotoxicity, on the other hand, does not have to be mediated by antibodies; nor does complement-dependent cytotoxicity (CDC), which is mediated by the complement system.
Three groups of cytotoxic lymphocytes are distinguished:

Cytotoxic T cells
Natural killer cells
Natural killer T cells
...}

And finally, how can the immune system so easily distinguish that these spike proteins are not part of you, when clearly humans to make and depend on spike proteins as well.
Why would our cells have ACE2 receptors for spike proteins unless we also made spike proteins that we do want to gain cell entry access?
These are our exosomes, and each exosome has a single spike protein, which is what the coronavirus spike is mimicking.
Without functioning exosomes, we would eventually die.
And the odds of these fake vaccines some time in the future, starting to attack our own exosomes, is way too high to take that risk.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 27, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> I have read that a number of places, so I am not blaming you, but clearly you should know that it all wrong.
> 
> RNA can not possibly work or be transcribed outside of a cell.
> Here is a brief description of mRNA:
> ...


Not being a vaccinologist I can't follow all of this.  However, since the vaccine is injected into muscle tissue, not the blood stream, mRNA vaccine must enter cells.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 27, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Not being a vaccinologist I can't follow all of this.  However, since the vaccine is injected into muscle tissue, not the blood stream, mRNA vaccine must enter cells.



Intramuscular can't get into cells unless the cells let it in or absorb is.
{...
Intramuscular injection, often abbreviated IM, is the injection of a substance into a muscle. In medicine, it is one of several methods for parenteral administration of medications. Intramuscular injection may be preferred because muscles have larger and more numerous blood vessels than subcutaneous tissue, leading to faster absorption than subcutaneous or intradermal injections. Medication administered via intramuscular injection is not subject to the first-pass metabolism effect which affects oral medications.
...}
The hypo is just going to piece the sink and get between layers of muscle fiber.
The cells themselves are too small for a syringe.

If what I say is true, then the vaccination does not have to enter any cell.
The immune system will discover the spike proteins and start attacking them, outside of any cell.

Why would and how could a muscle cell start absorbing large mRNA strands?


----------



## ClaireH (Aug 27, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Intramuscular can't get into cells unless the cells let it in or absorb is.
> {...
> Intramuscular injection, often abbreviated IM, is the injection of a substance into a muscle. In medicine, it is one of several methods for parenteral administration of medications. Intramuscular injection may be preferred because muscles have larger and more numerous blood vessels than subcutaneous tissue, leading to faster absorption than subcutaneous or intradermal injections. Medication administered via intramuscular injection is not subject to the first-pass metabolism effect which affects oral medications.
> ...}
> ...


The coronavirus itself is contained of coronavirus cells, so we have coronavirus cells entering bloodstream and manufacturing new spike proteins on the surfaces of cells of muscle tissue. 

You are right to say that a working immune system (almost all people fall within this category of having functioning immune systems for this novel virus) quickly discovers “foreign invaders” with entry of a new spike protein to create more spike proteins held together by lipid mixture. The immediate response works faster and better in children particularly in their nasal cavities, because they have more effective nasal fluids to kick into gear upon first detection, whereas adults have less effective nasal fluids but rely more on our “second immune response” with B cells, in conjunction with T cells.

I am not understanding how an injection that goes to “some” (unknown location) muscle tissue, stated by experts supporting the jabs, cannot enter cells. Yes, protein spikes attach to the muscle cell’s lining, but I’m not clear that it cannot also get into cells. I would need to know more about the lining of muscle cells and how stringent they are at keeping it out.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 27, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> The coronavirus itself is contained of coronavirus cells, so we have coronavirus cells entering bloodstream and manufacturing new spike proteins on the surfaces of cells of muscle tissue.
> 
> You are right to say that a working immune system (almost all people fall within this category of having functioning immune systems for this novel virus) quickly discovers “foreign invaders” with entry of a new spike protein to create more spike proteins held together by lipid mixture. The immediate response works faster and better in children particularly in their nasal cavities, because they have more effective nasal fluids to kick into gear upon first detection, whereas adults have less effective nasal fluids but rely more on our “second immune response” with B cells, in conjunction with T cells.
> 
> I am not understanding how an injection that goes to “some” (unknown location) muscle tissue, stated by experts supporting the jabs, cannot enter cells. Yes, protein spikes attach to the muscle cell’s lining, but I’m not clear that it cannot also get into cells. I would need to know more about the lining of muscle cells and how stringent they are at keeping it out.



Small point, but coronavirus can't get into the bloodstream.  The blood ph is 7.4 and kills the virus pretty much on contact.

Cells work hard to keep thing out except for dissolved chemicals they let in through semi-permeable membranes.
The only exception is that cells let in exosomes so they can be regulated.
That is through the ACE2 receptor spots, and the exosomes use a spike protein to be let in.
Covid is mimicking that same spike protein, and that is how it gets into cells through fraud.

But vaccine never get into cells, nor would be want them ever to.
With the covid mRNA vaccines, all we want is for the immune system to recognized spike proteins as an invader to be destroyed.
The immune response not only destroys the spike proteins of the vaccine, but any cells they were touching.
Which is why there is so much collateral damage that you arm muscle will actually ache.

And that is why there are vaccine deaths.
If the vaccine spike protein does get into the blood stream by accident, it can travel anywhere.
And where ever it ends up, will be destroyed by the immune system.
So you can imagine how that could be fatal if the vaccine spike protein were to somehow get into the heart or brain.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 27, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Intramuscular can't get into cells unless the cells let it in or absorb is.
> {...
> Intramuscular injection, often abbreviated IM, is the injection of a substance into a muscle. In medicine, it is one of several methods for parenteral administration of medications. Intramuscular injection may be preferred because muscles have larger and more numerous blood vessels than subcutaneous tissue, leading to faster absorption than subcutaneous or intradermal injections. Medication administered via intramuscular injection is not subject to the first-pass metabolism effect which affects oral medications.
> ...}
> ...


Intramuscular injections is how corvid vaccination piece cells. Muscles make an excellent vaccine administration site because muscle tissue contains important immune cells. These immune cells recognize the antigen. And with mRNA vaccines, they cause cells to produce the spike protein.








						Why do we get shots in the arm? It's all about the muscle
					

Most shots work best when inserted into muscle. The shoulder muscle known as the deltoid works best.




					theconversation.com


----------



## Flopper (Aug 27, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Small point, but coronavirus can't get into the bloodstream.  The blood ph is 7.4 and kills the virus pretty much on contact.
> 
> Cells work hard to keep thing out except for dissolved chemicals they let in through semi-permeable membranes.
> The only exception is that cells let in exosomes so they can be regulated.
> ...


First, there is no spike protein in the vaccine.   I have said this a number of times and given you links.  The spike protein is produced by cells in response to the mRNA vaccine.  Second, the spike protein produced by the cells are harmless.  It disappears from the body within two weeks.  However, it does elicit an immune response which is the whole point of vaccine. When the body recognizes the spike protein, it elicits and immune and learn how to combat a real viral attack.  Real proof of the vaccine lies in 330 million vaccines given and the low the number of hospitalizations and deaths of the vaccinated.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 27, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Intramuscular injections is how corvid vaccination piece cells. Muscles make an excellent vaccine administration site because muscle tissue contains important immune cells. These immune cells recognize the antigen. And with mRNA vaccines, they cause cells to produce the spike protein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes about muscle tissue being a good injection site.
But the point is that the vaccine injection doe not get into cells, and you do not want them to get into cells.
All you want is the immune cell nearby to recognized the antigen and attack it.

There is no way for mRNA to get into cells, you do not want them to get into cells, where the immune system could no longer find them,
And it would be incredibly dangerous to inject something into healthy cells that would make them grow corona spikes.
Nor is there anything you could get into cells that would make them grow corona spikes.

The mRNA process to make spike proteins does not and can not happen in your muscle tissue.
It happens in stem cells in factories, where they do gene splicing to produce bulk quantity spike proteins.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 27, 2021)

Flopper said:


> First, there is no spike protein in the vaccine.   I have said this a number of times and given you links.  The spike protein is produced by cells in response to the mRNA vaccine.  Second, the spike protein produced by the cells are harmless.  It disappears from the body within two weeks.  However, it does elicit an immune response which is the whole point of vaccine. When the body recognizes the spike protein, it elicits and immune and learn how to combat a real viral attack.  Real proof of the vaccine lies in 330 million vaccines given and the low the number of hospitalizations and deaths of the vaccinated.



Spike proteins are ALL that is in the vaccines.
Yes I have seen not only the links you provided, but dozens of others, and they are so wrong they are silly.
I also have read the actual research papers about mRNA work to make vaccines, and I know the mRNA work is done in factories, not human bodies,

There is absolutely no way you can get human cells to produce spike proteins.
And spike proteins are incredibly dangerous.
They activate the cytokine storm, causing all nearby tissue to be utterly destroyed.
Why do you think people with covid are dying.
It is not the virus.
The virus causes very little harm.
The reason people are dying is that once the immune system gets ramped up, it can totally destroy your lungs with a cytokine storm, and you end up drowning in your own endocrine fluids.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Aug 28, 2021)

The total number of individuals who died after contracting Covid-19 despite vaccination is 750 according to CDC statistics.
3907 reported  breakthrough cases.

The other side of the coin is how many have died without the vaccination or have been sick. 

The right seems to want to ignore effectiveness percentages and just point to hey people die after getting vaccination.  They know that the vaccination is not 100% effective and no one has said that it was.

It seems that people want to play Russian roulette with their lives to be politically correct.  

 The other side of the coin  





__





						‘It’s not looking in our favor’: Man who organized anti-mask Freedom Rally now on a ventilator after catching COVID
					





					www.msn.com
				




Man with wife and 3 kids fights for his live because he wants to be politically correct to his party of choice.  

Is the party more important or does ones family count. Wife got vaccinated and she is not sick. 

Sorry to borrow your thread


----------



## krichton (Aug 28, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> There is a paywall and nytimes consistently lies and spreads misinformation.  Not a credible source.



 A free sign up will get you past it.  I'd way sooner rely on the new york times than a facebook group


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Aug 28, 2021)

krichton said:


> A free sign up will get you past it.  I'd way sooner rely on the new york times than a facebook group


No, the new york times is a liberal partisan hack rag. Don't have FB either. Another tech rag.


----------



## ClaireH (Aug 28, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Small point, but coronavirus can't get into the bloodstream.  The blood ph is 7.4 and kills the virus pretty much on contact.
> 
> Cells work hard to keep thing out except for dissolved chemicals they let in through semi-permeable membranes.
> The only exception is that cells let in exosomes so they can be regulated.
> ...


Regarding the breakage of these newly created spike proteins, from my understanding the risk of breakage is due to the lipid’s ability to continue to hold it together and not break off, dislodge and relocate. As explained by one virologist, The relocation would be random, and thereby is the concern of finding its way to an organ. This would be catastrophic, but not the only reason I’m holding off for a better option and not planning to accept any of the current subpar concoctions.

I wanted to add Rigsby that I am well aware that you are well read and post your truths as I post mine, but I am going to check about that -no possibility of getting in the bloodstream- I will research more and get back with you. There is more evidence but 3 links might be maxing out my post. If you don’t like the three sources I’ve shared, please mention that and I’ll give you other data.









						How COVID Vaccines Can Cause Blood Clots and More
					

February 28, 2021, Dr. Sucharit Bhakdi, a retired professor, microbiologist and infectious disease and immunology specialist, along with several other doctors and scientists who have formed Doctors…




					niapurenaturecom.wordpress.com
				












						I took the COVID-19 vaccine and it was a mistake, since new findings show the spike proteins enter the bloodstream and are toxic.
					

11 of 13 vaccinated subjects in a recent Ogata Japan study had detectable protein from SARS coronavirus in their bloodstream including three people who had measurable spike protein. Whereas the art…




					ptaka71907.wordpress.com
				




“However, when studying the severe COVID-19, […] heart problems, lots of problems with the cardiovascular system, bleeding and clotting, are all associated with COVID-19,” he added. “In doing that research, what has been discovered by the scientific community, the spike protein on its own is almost entirely responsible for the damage to the cardiovascular system, if it gets into circulation.”









						COVID Vaccine Spike Protein Travels from Injection Site, can Cause Organ Damage
					

COVID vaccine researchers had previously assumed mRNA COVID vaccines would behave like traditional vaccines. The vaccine’s spike protein — responsible for infection and its most severe sy…




					undercurrents723949620.wordpress.com


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 28, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> The total number of individuals who died after contracting Covid-19 despite vaccination is 750 according to CDC statistics.
> 3907 reported  breakthrough cases.
> 
> The other side of the coin is how many have died without the vaccination or have been sick.
> ...



Wrong.
There is nothing political about the conflict except from those making trillions off vaccines and test.
The risk is still just 0,02% of the population dying, and even that is inflated by a factor of 10 because we kept covid around artificially, 10 times longer than it would have naturally, by "flattening the curve".  When you "flatten the curve", you not only stretch it out over a much longer time period, but by conserving easy hosts, you prevent herd immunity from ending it.

These mRNA vaccines are not real.  They do not contain any virus, only spike proteins.  And our exosomes have to use the same spike proteins in order to gain entry into cells though ACE2 receptors.  So the risks to these vaccines is enourmous.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 28, 2021)

krichton said:


> A free sign up will get you past it.  I'd way sooner rely on the new york times than a facebook group



Nothing can be trusted anymore.
Read the CDC site attempting to explain how mRNA vaccines work, and they are totally lying.
{...
COVID-19 mRNA vaccines give instructions for our cells to make *a harmless piece* of what is called the “spike protein.” The spike protein is found on the surface of the virus that causes COVID-19.


*First*, COVID-19 mRNA vaccines are given in the upper arm muscle. Once the instructions (mRNA) are inside the muscle cells, the cells use them to make the protein piece. After the protein piece is made, the cell breaks down the instructions and gets rid of them.
*Next*, the cell displays the protein piece on its surface. Our immune systems recognize that the protein doesn’t belong there and begin building an immune response and making antibodies, like what happens in natural infection against COVID-19.
*At the end of the process*, our bodies have learned how to protect against future infection. The benefit of mRNA vaccines, like all vaccines, is those vaccinated gain this protection without ever having to risk the serious consequences of getting sick with COVID-19.
...}
That can't possibly be true.
You can't inject mRNA between muscle layers and expect to be able to grow spike proteins, and it would incredibly dangerous if you could.
For mRNA to grow spike proteins, the mRNA first has to get into the cells, and its a Catch-22 because you can't get in unless you already have a spike protein.  And the idea of growing spike proteins in patient's own cells is insane, because some would produce too few, and others so prolific it would be like a hundred times the needed dose.  No one would ever do that.  Clearly the spike proteins are produced from injected stem cells in a factory, and there is nothing in the vaccines but a measured dose of spike proteins.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Aug 28, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> There is nothing political about the conflict except from those making trillions off vaccines and test.
> The risk is still just 0,02% of the population dying, and even that is inflated by a factor of 10 because we kept covid around artificially, 10 times longer than it would have naturally, by "flattening the curve".  When you "flatten the curve", you not only stretch it out over a much longer time period, but by conserving easy hosts, you prevent herd immunity from ending it.



Sure its political because they point to stuff already known. The vaccination  is not 100 percent effective.  Yet Trump admin approved it. Yes the vaccination does not prevent one from being infected.  It does not prevent the virus from spreading.  Yet all deniers say is the obvious. They point to those who were vaccinated and still died or caught the virus.  Yet it is know that it is not 100 percent effective.  So they point to cases that show that its not 100 percent effective. 

The issues can be summed up like this

What is the effectiveness of not getting the vaccination?  

You say that the risk to these vaccines is enormous.  How is it enormous?

The theory behind these vaccines has been used in cancer treatment and the results have been promising.  The idea is to jump start the immune system. 

No vaccines is perfect or 100 percent.  The question is it better than doing nothing. 

Causing doing nothing will cause deaths and family members will have to deal with what if



Rigby5 said:


> These mRNA vaccines are not real.  They do not contain any virus, only spike proteins.  And our exosomes have to use the same spike proteins in order to gain entry into cells though ACE2 receptors.  So the risks to these vaccines is enourmous.



what is this risk. The effectiveness is deciding factor. No vaccine is 100 percent effective.  Now under Trumps warp speed they develop these vaccinations and reported their effectiveness.   Yes the effectiveness has taken hits and appears to not be as high as the rush to judgment trials.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 28, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> Sure its political because they point to stuff already known. The vaccination  is not 100 percent effective.  Yet Trump admin approved it. Yes the vaccination does not prevent one from being infected.  It does not prevent the virus from spreading.  Yet all deniers say is the obvious. They point to those who were vaccinated and still died or caught the virus.  Yet it is know that it is not 100 percent effective.  So they point to cases that show that its not 100 percent effective.
> 
> The issues can be summed up like this
> 
> ...



You're the one making it political by mentioning Trump.
He is irrelevant.
He does not know if these are vaccines or not, if they are dangerous or not, etc.
Basically he was saying whatever they told him to say.
But no normal medical person would have said to "flatten the curve".
That was a fake propaganda statement in order to market fake vaccines.

The effectiveness of not getting the vaccine is 99.98%, since the odds are you won't be getting it at all, and will survive fine even if you do get it.
The risk of these fake vaccines is enormous because even though the initial risk is low, the heightened sensitivity the fake vaccines program into the immune system can cause a deadly autoimmune reaction at any time.
Remember that the virus does nothing.  All the harm and death are from auto-immune over reaction.

There is nothing remotely like these mRNA vaccines for cancer treatment.
All they use the mRNA techniques for is to grow spike proteins on stem cells in factories, so then can harvest them.
Since spike proteins are not at all useful for cancer, there is no overlap in any way.

No one said we should do  nothing.
But what we should be doing, instead of "flattening the curve", is to maximize the spike with volunteers under 40, who run 400 times less risk than the vulnerable do.
That would end it in less than a month, and we could have done it last March, saving half a million lives.


----------



## krichton (Aug 28, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Not being a vaccinologist I can't follow all of this.  However, since the vaccine is injected into muscle tissue, not the blood stream, mRNA vaccine must enter cells.



if only spent more time on facebook groups and pseudo science/antivax and conspiracy vlogs studying the ramblings of lunatics and their thoughts on vaccine technology and viruses you might be able to follow everything Rigby is saying.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Aug 28, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> You're the one making it political by mentioning Trump.
> He is irrelevant.
> He does not know if these are vaccines or not, if they are dangerous or not, etc.
> Basically he was saying whatever they told him to say.
> ...


The effectiveness of not getting the vaccine is 99.98%, since the odds are you won't be getting it at all, and will survive fine even if you do get it.

The effectiveness of not getting the vaccine is 99.98 that does not make sense as the effectiveness of a vaccine is just how well it works when given.  If it is not given then there is no effectiveness. 

37,935,397 cases in the US reported and that probably does not include those who are asymptomatic who show no symptoms.  That is quite a few people. 
Death was at about 2 percent of that number. Even if it is a low percentage, it still means someone died that possible could have been saved. 

The risk of these fake vaccines is enormous because even though the initial risk is low, the heightened sensitivity the fake vaccines program into the immune system can cause a deadly autoimmune reaction at any time.

People are diagnosed with autoimmune reaction using other vaccinations. The relationship to covid has not been proven.  

Sorry it just a claim that has been floating around for a decade. IT has been studied and yes genetically predisposed individuals may have an autoimmune reaction. Yet there is still no definitive proof that vaccines causes the reaction. They do suspect that COVID 19 is the culprit. There is no proof of your assertions just the anti vaxxers making noise to support their position. Still it is rare and auto immune disease is known and can be determined prior to injections. 

Remember that the virus does nothing.  

The virus does something 

IF the vaccine mimics the virus then the virus itself can cause an auto immune response

All the harm and death are from auto-immune over reaction. autoimmune reaction is rare and the relationship with auto immune is know in certain cases with other vaccinations. 

The relationship with COVID 19 is still being studied. I would doubt that there have been any death due to auto immune over reaction and if it is a long term situation.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 28, 2021)

krichton said:


> if only spent more time on facebook groups and pseudo science/antivax and conspiracy vlogs studying the ramblings of lunatics and their thoughts on vaccine technology and viruses you might be able to follow everything Rigby is saying.



That is silly, this is all science that anyone can look up and learn.
The mRNA technology used is messenger RNA.
{...
Messenger RNA​


In molecular biology, messenger ribonucleic acid (mRNA) is a single-stranded molecule of RNA that corresponds to the genetic sequence of a gene, and is read by a ribosome in the process of synthesizing a protein.
...}
The way mRNA is used is that it is injected with a micro syringe into stem cells in a factory, so that the factor can then harvest the spike proteins that the mRNA has the blueprints for.
You can't accomplishing anything by injecting mRNA into a muscle.
It can't do anything outside of a cell.
And there is no way for mRNA to get into a cell other than the way vaccine factories do it.
The ribosomes that transcribe (read) the mRNA exist only inside of cells.
So there is no way the vaccines contain ANY mRNA, nor would anyone want mRNA to be injected into their own cells.
The sites describing it that say mRNA is injected with the vaccine, including the CDC sites, are ludicrously ignorant, stupid, uninformed, and to be ignored.
That just can not be how it is done.
Instead the nRNA has to be injected into stem cells in vaccine factories, so that the spike proteins can be harvested and put into the vaccines.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 28, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> The effectiveness of not getting the vaccine is 99.98%, since the odds are you won't be getting it at all, and will survive fine even if you do get it.
> 
> The effectiveness of not getting the vaccine is 99.98 that does not make sense as the effectiveness of a vaccine is just how well it works when given.  If it is not given then there is no effectiveness.
> 
> ...



Wrong.
Effectiveness is the odds of not getting infected, whether from taking the vaccine or not taking the vaccine.
The point is that the odds of dying from covid are so low, that the tiny decrease in dying from covid after you have been vaxxed, is miniscule.

You wrote "37,935,397 cases in the US reported", but that is irrelevant since most cases are minor or not even noticed.
Deaths are all that matter.
And the deaths from covid are so tiny, that a slight reduction in deaths from the vaccine is hardly relevant.
And no, death is not 2% of those who got infected.  
Since as you admit, many more times the number reported actually got covid but did not even know it, much less report it, then the lethality is far less then the "official" 2%.
In fact, almost all the deaths are over 70, and the death risk if you are under 40, is 400 times lower than if over 70.
So you also have to divide that 2% by 400, to get 0.005%, before you even start factoring in the asymptomatic.

Autoimmune deaths have been proven with these covid mRNA vaccines.
Since these vaccines only contain spike proteins, they are extremely tiny, and can migrate.  They do not have to stay at the injection site.
When the immune system discovers them at the injection site, little harm is done, because even though the immune system over reacts and kills surrounding healthy tissue, all that means is your arm aches a little.
But if the vaccine spike proteins migrate someplace more delicate, like the heart or brain, then your own immune system will kill you.

All covid deaths are autoimmune over reaction.
The virus does not macerate the lungs and cause them to fill with fluid.
Instead the immune system is doing that, with what is known as a "cytokine storm".
{...
A cytokine storm — aka *cytokine release syndrome, macrophage activation syndrome, hemophagocytic lymphohistiocytosis* — is the result of an *immune system gone wild*. Killer cells are often defective, resulting in increased production of inflammatory proteins that can lead to organ failure and death.
...}

But I am not worried about the initial reaction to the mRNA vaccination as much as  I am about the long term effect.
Since the vaccines only contain spike proteins and not whole viruses, then it could cause the immune system to trigger on ANY spike protein, including the ones our own exosomes used to get into cells through ACE2 receptors.  That would be deadly since we need exosomes in order to regulate body functions and cell growth.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 28, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Yes about muscle tissue being a good injection site.
> But the point is that the vaccine injection doe not get into cells, and you do not want them to get into cells.
> All you want is the immune cell nearby to recognized the antigen and attack it.
> 
> ...


The mRNA vaccine is injected into muscle tissue and since tissue is made up of cells, mRNA vaccine goes into the cells.  The body immune system is distributed throughout the body in the cells of the body.
What is Human Body Tissue? - Definition, Types & Examples - Video & Lesson Transcript | Study.com.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 28, 2021)

Flopper said:


> The mRNA vaccine is injected into muscle tissue and since tissue is made up of cells, mRNA vaccine goes into the cells.  The body immune system is distributed throughout the body in the cells of the body.
> What is Human Body Tissue? - Definition, Types & Examples - Video & Lesson Transcript | Study.com.



No the mRNA can not get into any cells.
The whole point of cells is they prevent things like RNA from getting in or out.
The only way anything that is not soluble can get in, is if it used a spike protein in an ACE2 receptor, to be let in.
The immune system is not distributed but concentrated in specific organs and places.
{...
Lymphoid organs​The lymphatic system is composed of:


*Primary lymphoid organs:* These organs include the bone marrow and the thymus. They create special immune system cells called lymphocytes.
*Secondary lymphoid organs:* These organs include the lymph nodes, the spleen, the tonsils and certain tissue in various mucous membrane layers in the body (for instance in the bowel). It is in these organs where the cells of the immune system do their actual job of fighting off germs and foreign substances.
Bone marrow​Bone marrow is a sponge-like tissue found inside the bones. That is where most immune system cells are produced and then also multiply. These cells move to other organs and tissues through the blood. At birth, many bones contain red bone marrow, which actively creates immune system cells. Over the course of our life, more and more red bone marrow turns into fatty tissue. In adulthood, only a few of our bones still contain red bone marrow, including the ribs, breastbone and the pelvis.
Thymus​The thymus is located behind the breastbone above the heart. This gland-like organ reaches full maturity only in children, and is then slowly transformed to fatty tissue. Special types of immune system cells called thymus cell lymphocytes (T cells) mature in the thymus. Among other tasks, these cells coordinate the processes of the innate and adaptive immune systems. T cells move through the body and constantly monitor the surfaces of all cells for changes.
Lymph nodes​Lymph nodes are small bean-shaped tissues found along the lymphatic vessels. The lymph nodes act as filters. Various immune system cells trap germs in the lymph nodes and activate the creation of special antibodies in the blood. Swollen or painful lymph nodes are a sign that the immune system is active, for example to fight an infection.
Spleen​The spleen is located in the left upper abdomen, beneath the diaphragm, and is responsible for different kinds of jobs:

It stores various immune system cells. When needed, they move through the blood to other organs. Scavenger cells (phagocytes) in the spleen act as a filter for germs that get into the bloodstream.
It breaks down red blood cells (erythrocytes).
It stores and breaks down platelets (thrombocytes), which are responsible for the clotting of blood, among other things.
There is always a lot of blood flowing through the spleen tissue. At the same time this tissue is very soft. In the event of severe injury, for example in an accident, the spleen may rupture easily. Surgery is then usually necessary because otherwise there is a danger of bleeding to death. If the spleen needs to be removed completely, other immune system organs can carry out its roles.
Tonsils​The tonsils are also part of the immune system. Because of their location at the throat and palate, they can stop germs entering the body through the mouth or the nose. The tonsils also contain a lot of white blood cells, which are responsible for killing germs. There are different types of tonsils: palatine tonsils, adenoids and the lingual tonsil. All of these tonsillar structures together are sometimes called Waldeyer's ring since they form a ring around the opening to the throat from the mouth and nose.
There is also lymphatic tissue on the side of the throat, which can perform the functions of the palatine tonsils if they are removed.
Mucous membranes​The bowel plays a central role in defending the body against germs: More than half of all the body's cells that produce antibodies are found in the bowel wall, especially in the last part of the small bowel and in the appendix. These cells detect foreign substances, and then mark and destroy them. They also save information about the substances in order to be able to react more quickly the next time. The large bowel also contains harmless bacteria called gastrointestinal or gut flora. Healthy gut flora make it difficult for germs to spread and enter the body.
Mucous membranes support the immune system in other parts of the body, too, such as the respiratory and urinary tracts, and the lining of the vagina. The immune system cells are directly beneath the mucous membranes, where they prevent bacteria and viruses from attaching.
...}

If mRNA is injected into muscle tissue, it can't do anything.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 28, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> No the mRNA can not get into any cells.
> The whole point of cells is they prevent things like RNA from getting in or out.
> The only way anything that is not soluble can get in, is if it used a spike protein in an ACE2 receptor, to be let in.
> The immune system is not distributed but concentrated in specific organs and places.
> ...


*If you inject a vaccine into muscle tissue, you are injecting it into cells because that is what tissue is made of.  Can you not understand this?*


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 29, 2021)

Flopper said:


> *If you inject a vaccine into muscle tissue, you are injecting it into cells because that is what tissue is made of.  Can you not understand this?*



Not at all true.
The syringe they use is a thousand times bigger than human cells, and it does not puncture cells, but rips them apart, going between them.
That is why there is a sharpened plane at the needle tube tip.
There is no way to normally get anything into human cells in the human body.
The only time they can do that is with special micro syringes on the very largest of all human cells, stem cells.








						» How big is a human cell?
					

Vignettes that reveal how numbers serve as a sixth sense to understanding our cells




					book.bionumbers.org
				



To put it in a better perspective, the syringe steel needle tube, has a metal wall thickness that is about 10 times larger than a single muscle cell.
Trying to inject into a cell would at best totally crush a few thousand cells, but would not penetrate a single one.


----------



## tahuyaman (Oct 18, 2021)

Stann said:


> Does it matter at all, they're human beings, stupid still human beings.


Why do you hate black people?

Lol.


----------



## Sinajuavi (Oct 18, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> Is that counting the people that died after taking the vaccines?


Death rate for this vaccine is infinitissimal, as for most vaccines. By spreading lies about this, you are encouraging people to not be vaccinated, and therefore some of them will die. Good job! How do you justify that by whichever absurd ideology is motivating your criminal irresponsibility?


----------



## Sinajuavi (Oct 18, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> BLACKS in Detroit are at 35% vaccination rate.
> 
> You think they are Trump, or Biden voters???


Blacks, Latinos and Natives, 3 groups with lower vaccination rates, have those rates due to being more poorly served by the healthcare infrastructure. In poor communities it is much more difficult to get access to anything, including heath care.

What is happening now is that the Goddess is compensating for the higher death rate among blacks, et al., including poor whites, by making sure enough whites stupidly believe in anti-scientific nonsense and then die of COVID. With GOP efforts to unconstitutionally and treasonously suppress the black vote, the deaths of so many delusional unvaccinated Trump supporters simply is a cosmic adjustment of the electoral balance sheet.

Keep on refusing those vaccines, Trumpoids! Do it for your country!


----------



## White 6 (Oct 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> No the mRNA can not get into any cells.
> The whole point of cells is they prevent things like RNA from getting in or out.
> The only way anything that is not soluble can get in, is if it used a spike protein in an ACE2 receptor, to be let in.
> The immune system is not distributed but concentrated in specific organs and places.
> ...


Nice little refresher. I had forgotten most of that, if I ever knew it, to pass a test, years ago.


----------



## tahuyaman (Oct 18, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> Death rate for this vaccine is infinitissimal, as for most vaccines. By spreading lies about this, you are encouraging people to not be vaccinated, and therefore some of them will die. Good job! How do you justify that by whichever absurd ideology is motivating your criminal irresponsibility?


The recovery rate for this virus is slightly less than 100%. It’s over 99.5%.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 18, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> By spreading lies about this


I asked a question, you fuckin retard.


----------



## Sinajuavi (Oct 18, 2021)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Enjoy your death celebrations with comrades


Certainly the country will enjoy a better future with so many Trumpoids dead of COVID and not able to vote for fascism, environmental destruction, narcisissim, misogyny, racism, grift, international corruption and all the rest of the pile of feces represented by Donald J. Trump. That's a fact. Whether I frown or smile because of it changes nothing.


----------



## Sinajuavi (Oct 18, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> The recovery rate for this virus is slightly less than 100%. It’s over 99.5%.


And 740,000 in the  USA are dead due to COVID-19. Please explain why we should dismiss that as easily as a rightwinger dismisses school children murdered with guns.

It is not an abstract matter we are arguing. The anti-vax anti-mask contingent, all those congregating during the first wave, all those ignoring scientifically-based precaution protocols, are GUILTY for many of those deaths, something which should not be forgotten in this country in the coming months. These Trumpoids caused tens of thousands of deaths, and still utterly fail to care about what they've done. Now having to walk among you in this country, I feel like the Cambodians who have to live down the street from a former Khmer Rouge murderer.

We should begin a national conversation on what should be done with such people.


----------



## tahuyaman (Oct 18, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> And 740,000 in the  USA are dead due to COVID-19. Please explain why we should dismiss that as easily as a rightwinger dismisses school children murdered with guns.
> 
> It is not an abstract matter we are arguing. The anti-vax anti-mask contingent, all those congregating during the first wave, all those ignoring scientifically-based precaution protocols, are GUILTY for many of those deaths, something which should not be forgotten in this country in the coming months. These Trumpoids caused tens of thousands of deaths, and still utterly fail to care about what they've done. Now having to walk among you in this country, I feel like the Cambodians who have to live down the street from a former Khmer Rouge murderer.
> 
> We should begin a national conversation on what should be done with such people.



Not everyone who died with COVID died from COVID as some want to portray.     The rest of your comment isn’t worthy of a response.


----------



## Stann (Oct 18, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Why do you hate black people?
> 
> Lol.


Hate grows out of ignorance, I do not hate anyone.


----------



## Sinajuavi (Oct 18, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Musta took the Walgreens 20 bucks offer lol


Racism is increasingly being removed in this country, and racists are every day less acceptable.

You should consider learning some facts to replace your bigoted opinions, so as not to continue being a sociopathic drag on this nation.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 18, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Not everyone who died with COVID died from COVID as some want to portray.     The rest of your comment isn’t worthy of a response.



I didn't know you had unique access to 
 that information.  You must be a special person.


----------



## Sinajuavi (Oct 18, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Not everyone who died with COVID died from COVID as some want to portray.     The rest of your comment isn’t worthy of a response.


It is indeed worth a response, and your ilk WILL be answering to those concerns. YOU caused a lot of death, YOU have negligently caused and encouraged a lot of suffering, and severe damage to this country's economy. Like all irresponsible Trumpoids, you care not. I'm convinced y'all have no ideology. You're like Vikings, your politics is "hit them with an ax and do what I want".

The idiotic lying (against healthcare professionals) conspiracy theory about faked COVID deaths renders you eligible for mental health services. But you'll have to wear a mask at the shrink's office, sorry.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 18, 2021)

Stann said:


> Does it matter at all, they're human beings, stupid still human beings.


I have been looking into the phenomenon.

I think some of it has to do with the ID thing.

I a lot of places require you to show ID to get the jab.  And?  For the same reason the left doesn't want to have voter ID mandates, this Vax mandate leads to lower participation rates in minority communities.  Some folks are just suspicious of the government data collection efforts.  

This goes for conservatives as well.  They just don't want to give out personal info for something as innocuous as an immunization.


----------



## tahuyaman (Oct 18, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> It is indeed worth a response, and your ilk WILL be answering to those concerns. YOU caused a lot of death, YOU have negligently caused and encouraged a lot of suffering, and severe damage to this country's economy. Like all irresponsible Trumpoids, you care not. I'm convinced y'all have no ideology. You're like Vikings, your politics is "hit them with an ax and do what I want".
> 
> The idiotic lying (against healthcare professionals) conspiracy theory about faked COVID deaths renders you eligible for mental health services. But you'll have to wear a mask at the shrink's office, sorry.


How have I caused suffering and death?  It was idiotic to make such a claimYou don’t know me or my status. 

It is a fact that many people who were dying of a terminal illness have been counted as a COVID death simply because the contracted the virus while on their death bed.


----------



## Sinajuavi (Oct 18, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> I have been looking into the phenomenon.
> 
> I think some of it has to do with the ID thing.
> 
> ...


The problem remains that the effects of COVID infection are not innocuous. They have drivers license, have to give social security numbers often, have to verify identity at banks, to do many things, and their children have to have proof of vaccinations to enroll in school. Hardly seems that this concern is legitimate, over vaccine or mask mandates. No rationalizations elevate to higher status than spoiled tantrums by entitled dysfunctional anti-social misfits.


----------



## Stann (Oct 18, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> The recovery rate for this virus is slightly less than 100%. It’s over 99.5%.


FYI : That was true of the original virus, the Delta variant is 11 times more deadly so you can multiply that half percent by whatever but I think it was more like 1%, and the original strain.


----------



## tahuyaman (Oct 18, 2021)

Stann said:


> FYI : That was true of the original virus, the Delta variant is 11 times more deadly so you can multiply that half percent by whatever but I think it was more like 1%, and the original strain.


Currently the recovery rate is 99.78%.  The extreme majority who get it, either experience no symptoms or they feel like crap or they have a tough golf for a couple of days.


----------



## tahuyaman (Oct 18, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> I asked a question, you fuckin retard.


There’s a good way to further a discussion.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 18, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> Blacks, Latinos and Natives, 3 groups with lower vaccination rates, have those rates due to being more poorly served by the healthcare infrastructure. In poor communities it is much more difficult to get access to anything, including heath care.
> 
> What is happening now is that the Goddess is compensating for the higher death rate among blacks, et al., including poor whites, by making sure enough whites stupidly believe in anti-scientific nonsense and then die of COVID. With GOP efforts to unconstitutionally and treasonously suppress the black vote, the deaths of so many delusional unvaccinated Trump supporters simply is a cosmic adjustment of the electoral balance sheet.
> 
> Keep on refusing those vaccines, Trumpoids! Do it for your country!


And you keep taking YOURS.


----------



## Markle (Oct 18, 2021)

Stann said:


> FYI : That was true of the original virus, the Delta variant is 11 times more deadly so you can multiply that half percent by whatever but I think it was more like 1%, and the original strain.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 18, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> There’s a good way to further a discussion.


He called me a liar and then implied i am killing people. I dont have time for people that cant read on a forum where all you do is READ. Also, trying to be serious, while being hyperbolic, implies that person isnt very bright
So, hyperbole and false accusations garner respectful conversation? I dont think so.
Do you understand now?


----------



## Oldestyle (Oct 18, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> And 740,000 in the  USA are dead due to COVID-19. Please explain why we should dismiss that as easily as a rightwinger dismisses school children murdered with guns.
> 
> It is not an abstract matter we are arguing. The anti-vax anti-mask contingent, all those congregating during the first wave, all those ignoring scientifically-based precaution protocols, are GUILTY for many of those deaths, something which should not be forgotten in this country in the coming months. These Trumpoids caused tens of thousands of deaths, and still utterly fail to care about what they've done. Now having to walk among you in this country, I feel like the Cambodians who have to live down the street from a former Khmer Rouge murderer.
> 
> We should begin a national conversation on what should be done with such people.


Did you really just compare the people like myself who have made the decision not to take an untested vaccine to the Khmer Rouge?  Wow...you're a world class idiot!  Just saying...


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 18, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> And 740,000 in the  USA are dead due to COVID-19. Please explain why we should dismiss that as easily as a rightwinger dismisses school children murdered with guns.
> 
> It is not an abstract matter we are arguing. The anti-vax anti-mask contingent, all those congregating during the first wave, all those ignoring scientifically-based precaution protocols, are GUILTY for many of those deaths, something which should not be forgotten in this country in the coming months. These Trumpoids caused tens of thousands of deaths, and still utterly fail to care about what they've done. Now having to walk among you in this country, I feel like the Cambodians who have to live down the street from a former Khmer Rouge murderer.
> 
> We should begin a national conversation on what should be done with such people.


You aren't going to do shit with such people.


----------



## Oldestyle (Oct 18, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> Racism is increasingly being removed in this country, and racists are every day less acceptable.
> 
> You should consider learning some facts to replace your bigoted opinions, so as not to continue being a sociopathic drag on this nation.


So now racists are also sociopaths?  You do realize they are different things, right?  Or are you one of those people who's rants about the opposition don't make sense but that's OK because it's all about your "feelings"?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Oct 18, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> It is a fact that many people who were dying of a terminal illness have been counted as a COVID death simply because the contracted the virus while on their death bed.


Yeah, because that's called *being truthful*, bonehead. Medical examiners label it XXX due to complications from COVID-19.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Oct 18, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> So now racists are also sociopaths?


Sure, why not?


Oldestyle said:


> You do realize they are different things, right?


Yup. But, they have more in common then any vast chasm of ideological differences.

Think critically. Sociopaths lack empathy. Many are also narcissists. Narcissists tend to elevate themselves as superior to the rest of society for... ...reasons. Racists are a little more focused. Racists tend to lack empathy for 'certain people' that have what they consider an improper amount of melanin in their skin. Racists tend to elevate themselves as superior to said 'certain people' for... ...reasons.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 18, 2021)

Stann said:


> FYI : That was true of the original virus, the Delta variant is 11 times more deadly so you can multiply that half percent by whatever but I think it was more like 1%, and the original strain.



Wrong.
Variants are never more deadly, just more infectious.

{...
The most recent technical briefing from Public Health England (9th July, Technical briefing 18), https://assets.publishing.service.g...ants_of_Concern_VOC_Technical_Briefing_18.pdf
does not have vaccine efficacy data, but does have case fatality rates of 1.9 per cent for the initial stain (alpha) and 0.2 per cent for the Delta Strain.  It is this comparison which has led to Delta being described as less dangerous than the alpha strain, 
...}


----------



## Oldestyle (Oct 19, 2021)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Yeah, because that's called *being truthful*, bonehead. Medical examiners label it XXX due to complications from COVID-19.


So if someone died of a cancer that would have killed them whether or not they had Covid...it's "truthful" to list them as a Covid death?  That's absurd, Tumblin!


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 19, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> So if someone died of a cancer that would have killed them whether or not they had Covid...it's "truthful" to list them as a Covid death?  That's absurd, Tumblin!


Dying of pneumonia caused by a Covid infection is the cause of death regardless of any  other condition.


----------



## Oldestyle (Oct 19, 2021)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Dying of pneumonia caused by a Covid infection is the cause of death regardless of any  other condition.


I didn't claim that wasn't the case.  People die of pneumonia brought on by the common flu all of the time.  But when someone dies from a stage 4 cancer it borders on farce to declare them a Covid death simply because they tested positive for that!


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 19, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> I didn't claim that wasn't the case.  People die of pneumonia brought on by the common flu all of the time.  But when someone dies from a stage 4 cancer it borders on farce to declare them a Covid death simply because they tested positive for that!


Good thing no one is doing that then.


----------



## Oldestyle (Oct 19, 2021)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Good thing no one is doing that then.


Of course they're doing that, Hutch!  Why wouldn't they?  If they list a patient as dying of Covid they collect more money from the Federal Government.  With all due respect...these are the same people who have no qualms about charging you $30 for an Advil when you're in the hospital...you think they're not going to jump all over thousands from Uncle Sam because of the Covid pandemic?  Aren't you the naive one!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 19, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> I didn't claim that wasn't the case.  People die of pneumonia brought on by the common flu all of the time.  But when someone dies from a stage 4 cancer* it borders on farce to declare them a Covid death *simply because they tested positive for that!


That person knows that.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 19, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Of course they're doing that, Hutch!  Why wouldn't they?  If they list a patient as dying of Covid they collect more money from the Federal Government.  With all due respect...these are the same people who have no qualms about charging you $30 for an Advil when you're in the hospital...you think they're not going to jump all over thousands from Uncle Sam because of the Covid pandemic?  Aren't you the naive one!


Liar. You have absolutely no way to know that. That’s pure nonsense from your damaged imagination. Conspiratorial bullshit.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 19, 2021)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Liar. You have absolutely no way to know that. That’s pure nonsense from your damaged imagination. Conspiratorial bullshit.


Oh, hello!  When did you get here?


----------



## Oldestyle (Oct 19, 2021)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Liar. You have absolutely no way to know that. That’s pure nonsense from your damaged imagination. Conspiratorial bullshit.


OMG...you really ARE that naive!  LOL


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Oct 19, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> OMG...you really ARE that naive!  LOL


No, you’re just really that full of shit.


----------



## tahuyaman (Oct 31, 2021)

Hutch Starskey said:


> No, you’re just really that full of shit.


Many health care professionals have confirmed that publicly.    

It’s obvious that the number of COVID deaths has been inflated dishonestly.   When someone dying from cancer or kidney failure contracts COVID just before they expire, they are counted as a COVID. death.


----------



## tahuyaman (Nov 4, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> He called me a liar and then implied i am killing people. I dont have time for people that cant read on a forum where all you do is READ. Also, trying to be serious, while being hyperbolic, implies that person isnt very bright
> So, hyperbole and false accusations garner respectful conversation? I dont think so.
> Do you understand now?


I understand that you believe two wrongs make a right.  Besides, he didn’t accuse you of killing people.   You were and are being hyperbolic.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## TNHarley (Nov 5, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> I understand that you believe two wrongs make a right.  Besides, he didn’t accuse you of killing people.   You were and are being hyperbolic.


Umm no. Maybe take 2nd grade English again.
"criminal responsibility" "people will die" Can you add 1+1?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 5, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> Umm no. Maybe take 2nd grade English again.
> "criminal responsibility" "people will die" Can you add 1+1?


Clear to me.  Clear as a cold running creek in January.  Clear as a July sky.  Clear.  The asshole was maligning you over their own smarmy little political bias.


----------



## tahuyaman (Nov 5, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> Umm no. Maybe take 2nd grade English again.
> "criminal responsibility" "people will die" Can you add 1+1?


Maybe you should try to actually provide some sort of substantive comments from time to time?


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 5, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Maybe you should try to actually provide some sort of substantive comments from time to time?


All you are doing is telling me i am a meanie. Like a fucking child. Get over yourself.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 5, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Maybe you should try to actually provide some sort of substantive comments from time to time?





tahuyaman said:


> Maybe you should try to actually provide some sort of substantive comments from time to time?


Maybe you should have read the post that started this particular conversation, in which our friend TNHarley was actually the target of those two accusations, plain as day.  It was post #1006.  If you're not willing to actually do a little due diligence, please STFU.


----------



## tahuyaman (Nov 5, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Maybe you should have read the post that started this particular conversation, in which our friend TNHarley was actually the target of those two accusations, plain as day.  It was post #1006.  If you're not willing to actually do a little due diligence, please STFU.


Huh?        I'm not very familiar with you, but my initial impression of you is less than positive.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 5, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Huh?        I'm not very familiar with you, but my initial impression of you is less than positive.


Your self righteousness is nauseating. Guess yall have something in common


----------



## Rigby5 (Nov 5, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> Death rate for this vaccine is infinitissimal, as for most vaccines. By spreading lies about this, you are encouraging people to not be vaccinated, and therefore some of them will die. Good job! How do you justify that by whichever absurd ideology is motivating your criminal irresponsibility?



Here is post 1,006.
And it is just wrong.
While the vaccine death rate is very low compared to the covid death rate, that does not mean the mRNA injections save lives.
First of all, MOST people are not at all likely to die from covid, especially those under 40, so likely those under 40 would increase death rate if they get the mRNA injections.
Second is that these mRNA injections are not conveying immunity, so there is nothing gained.
They do temporarily stimulate some antibody production, but we can do that in safer ways.

Since these mRNA injections do not contain covid virus, just ask yourself how they could possibly get the immune system to recognize and trigger on covid virus in the future?
If you say that they can use the spike protein as an identifier to trigger on, you would be wrong because our own exosomes have to use the same spike protein, in order to access the ACE2 receptor sites of our own cells.


----------



## tahuyaman (Nov 5, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> Your self righteousness is nauseating. Guess yall have something in common


Interesting view.   I'm impressed


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 5, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Interesting view.   I'm impressed


How original and clever! 
I can tell foruming isnt your thing. Thats ok. For many people on here, it isnt.


----------



## tahuyaman (Nov 5, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> How original and clever!
> I can tell foruming isnt your thing. Thats ok. For many people on here, it isnt.


Another thought provoking response.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 5, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Huh?        I'm not very familiar with you, but my initial impression of you is less than positive.


And you think I give a fuck..................why?............................precisely?


----------



## tahuyaman (Nov 5, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> And you think I give a fuck..................why?............................precisely?


Sure.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 5, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Another thought provoking response.


----------



## tahuyaman (Nov 5, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> View attachment 560731


Clever.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 5, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Clever.


Thanks bro. Maybe you aint too bad after all.


----------



## tahuyaman (Nov 5, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> Thanks bro. Maybe you aint too bad after all.


I’m just fine.


----------



## gipper (Nov 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


Your OP proves once again what a dupe of the establishment you are.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2021)

gipper said:


> Your OP proves once again what a dupe of the establishment you are.


As true today as when I posted it

Dont want to wear masks?
GET VACCINATED


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> As true today as when I posted it
> 
> Dont want to wear masks?
> GET VACCINATED


You really need to follow the science.


			Dr. Fauci says it's important to wear a mask even after getting the Covid vaccine. Here's why
		

Quit spreading your anti-mask propaganda! You are literally killing people!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 5, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Sure.


You betcha!


----------



## gipper (Nov 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> As true today as when I posted it
> 
> Dont want to wear masks?
> GET VACCINATED


Only in uninformed minds like yours. You’re still stuck on stupid.


----------



## Rigby5 (Nov 7, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> As true today as when I posted it
> 
> Dont want to wear masks?
> GET VACCINATED



The science says recovery is as good as vaccination or better.

{...
While COVID-19 vaccination is safe and highly effective, several studies show that people who have recovered from COVID-19 are at least equally protected compared to fully vaccinated COVID-naive people. Therefore, vaccination in those who have recovered may not be _medically necessary_. Rather than blanket mandates requiring vaccination, it may be more politically tenable and scientifically sound to focus on the documentation of immunity -- whether through infection or vaccination -- to control the pandemic and stratify persons at risk. Identifying immunity is not challenging, and several other countries already have models on which the U.S. could base its approach.
...}








						Opinion | COVID Vaccine Mandates and the Question of Medical Necessity
					

Vaccination is a must for the COVID-naive, but two-dose mandates for the recovered are too strict




					www.medpagetoday.com


----------



## tahuyaman (Nov 7, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> You betcha!


Uh huh.


----------



## tahuyaman (Nov 7, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> The science says recovery is as good as vaccination or better.
> .


The more people who develop a natural immunity, the better it will get.   Actually, the virus is weakening right now.  The recovery rate is slightly under 100% .     Our immune system will do its job if it's exercised.


----------



## gipper (Nov 7, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> The more people who develop a natural immunity, the better it will get.   Actually, the virus is weakening right now.  The recovery rate is slightly under 100% .     Our immune system will do its job if it's exercised.


This was always true except for the very elderly and immune compromised. The vaccines should have been provided to this segment of the population, rather than everyone. Now they are vaxing children who have zero chance of hospitalization or death. Proof the vaccines are all about the money.

Also proof we live in a failed state.


----------



## tahuyaman (Nov 7, 2021)

gipper said:


> This was always true except for the very elderly and immune compromised.


Yes .  We should have protected them and let the strong healthy people, which is the vast majority of the workers,  keep our economy rolling as it was.


----------



## gipper (Nov 7, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Yes .  We should have protected them and let the strong healthy people, which is the vast majority of the workers,  keep our economy rolling as it was.


Yes but there were and are ulterior motives at work.


----------



## tahuyaman (Nov 7, 2021)

gipper said:


> Yes but there were and are ulterior motives at work.


Various liberal governors saw an opportunity to expand the power of government, so they seized on it.  It's shocking how many Americans allowed it to happen with no objections.  In fact many Americans thought it was appropriate.


----------



## tahuyaman (Dec 26, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> You really need to follow the science.
> 
> 
> Dr. Fauci says it's important to wear a mask even after getting the Covid vaccine. Here's why
> ...


Fauci doesn’t follow the science.  He follows the politics.   No one should be paying attention to him.

He started out saying than there’s no reason for anyone to wear a mask. He even said it might be harmful for a variety of reasons.  Then when the politics got too much for him he became a pusher of masks.  Then it was two masks.  Then it was a mask and goggles.   Then it was no mask if you’re vaccinated. Next he reversed that. The guy is a clown. 

All He’s done from day one is move the goalposts.


----------



## Stann (Dec 26, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Fauci doesn’t follow the science.  He follows the politics.   No one should be paying attention to him.


I can assure you thought you does follow the signs he does not follow the politics. Public health issues such as pandemics are very volatile, they have highs and lows, therefore policy changes frequently. It has nothing to do with politics. Thought you should know why any changes occur. This virus isn't making it any easier by being so mutable.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 26, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Various liberal governors saw an opportunity to expand the power of government, so they seized on it.  It's shocking how many Americans allowed it to happen with no objections.  In fact many Americans thought it was appropriate.



I think it is more the money.
Pfizer, Moderna, etc. made over $30 billion, and their stocks are through the roof.
But I do not think these mRNA vaccines work as more than just an antibody stimulation for 6 months.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 26, 2021)

Stann said:


> I can assure you thought you does follow the signs he does not follow the politics. Public health issues such as pandemics are very volatile, they have highs and lows, therefore policy changes frequently. It has nothing to do with politics. Thought you should know why any changes occur. This virus isn't making it any easier by being so mutable.



The virus is not being mutable and the variants have no effects at all.
For example, the vaccines have not and can not change for the variants, because all the vaccines do is stimulate spike protein growth in our own cells.
If the spike protein were to change with a variant, then the virus could no longer get into our cells, because the spike proteins is the key the virus puts into the ACE2 receptors to get let in.  If the variant changed the spike protein at all, then it would no longer be accepted by the ACE2 receptor, and no cell could get infected any longer.
So the vaccines are the same for the variants, and the only difference is the variants evolve to be less lethal.


----------



## tahuyaman (Dec 26, 2021)

Stann said:


> I can assure you thought you does follow the signs he does not follow the politics. Public health issues such as pandemics are very volatile, they have highs and lows, therefore policy changes frequently. It has nothing to do with politics. Thought you should know why any changes occur. This virus isn't making it any easier by being so mutable.


You can’t deny he follows the politics.


----------



## Stann (Dec 26, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> You can’t deny he follows the politics.


I just did. And I tried to explain the policies in place about public health issues, but of course in your case they fell on deaf ears.


----------



## Stann (Dec 26, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> You can’t deny he follows the politics.


Oh I read your post it represented an opportunity for Democratic governors to grab power. Are you listening to yourself ? Is that some kind of power that anybody would want ? Only a crazy person would think that or want that kind of power. You are too far gone.


----------



## tahuyaman (Dec 26, 2021)

Stann said:


> Oh I read your post it represented an opportunity for Democratic governors to grab power. Are you listening to yourself ? Is that some kind of power that anybody would want ? Only a crazy person would think that or want that kind of power. You are too far gone.


Huh?


----------



## Stann (Dec 26, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Huh?


Post number 1,075. You use the word liberal governors, same difference.


----------



## tahuyaman (Dec 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> Post number 1,075. You use the word liberal governors, same difference.


WTF?


----------



## Stann (Dec 27, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> WTF?


In case you didn't know, all the posts in a thread are numbered. If you check back at post number 1075, it's one of yours and you made the statement. You can't even remember what you're talking about ?


----------



## tahuyaman (Dec 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> In case you didn't know, all the posts in a thread are numbered. If you check back at post number 1075, it's one of yours and you made the statement. You can't even remember what you're talking about ?


They’re numbered? You don’t say!   Shazam!

What are you talking about?


----------



## Stann (Dec 27, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> They’re numbered? You don’t say!   Shazam!
> 
> What are you talking about?


That's a new one. I have to explain your post to you. If you can't even keep track of them you shouldn't be on this site have a good night.


----------



## tahuyaman (Dec 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> That's a new one. I have to explain your post to you. If you can't even keep track of them you shouldn't be on this site have a good night.


You’re goofy.


----------



## Stann (Dec 27, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> You’re goofy.


No, you're the one who's goofy. You can't follow up your own conversation. Good night. I hope you can understand why I'm not going to respond to any more of your posts, they don't make sense.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 27, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> And only about 150 of the more than 18,000 COVID-19 deaths in May were in fully vaccinated people. That translates to about 0.8%, or five deaths per day on average.


Fully vaccinated.........  Which is how many jabs now?????   This is how they are cherry picking the numbers now.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 27, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Fully vaccinated.........  Which is how many jabs now?????   This is how they are cherry picking the numbers now.


No Cherry Picking

If you are unvaccinated you are 7-10 times more likely to be hospitalized or die from COVID

Good decision on our part


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 27, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> No Cherry Picking
> 
> If you are unvaccinated you are 7-10 times more likely to be hospitalized or die from COVID
> 
> Good decision on our part


Went right over your head Moonbat


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 27, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Fauci doesn’t follow the science.  He follows the politics.   No one should be paying attention to him.
> 
> He started out saying than there’s no reason for anyone to wear a mask. He even said it might be harmful for a variety of reasons.  Then when the politics got too much for him he became a pusher of masks.  Then it was two masks.  Then it was a mask and goggles.   Then it was no mask if you’re vaccinated. Next he reversed that. The guy is a clown.
> 
> All He’s done from day one is move the goalposts.


Fauci is honest with us

He tells us the latest that he knows about COVID
As we learned more about transmission, he changed his advice
As the virus mutated, he changed his advice

What didn’t change was Conservatives refusing to follow advice


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 27, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Fauci is honest with us
> 
> He tells us the latest that he knows about COVID
> As we learned more about transmission, he changed his advice
> ...


Yeah like allowing 40 cycle PCR tests for years.  Sure Trust.  He sucked in other historical cases too.  

Ill listen to actual doctors who treat patients over that clown


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Dec 27, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Went right over your head Moonbat


Lying Moonbat.  Useful distinction.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Dec 27, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Fauci is honest with us
> 
> He tells us the latest that he knows about COVID
> As we learned more about transmission, he changed his advice
> ...



The tide is turning for all of you. See: only N95 masks really work. Remember when we were told to just put the stupid cloth masks Aunt Joan made out of her extra curtain material over our mug?

You're losing now and the losing will continue all the way through November.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 27, 2021)

Stann said:


> Oh I read your post it represented an opportunity for Democratic governors to grab power. Are you listening to yourself ? Is that some kind of power that anybody would want ? Only a crazy person would think that or want that kind of power. You are too far gone.


We're glad De Santis opposes the effeminacy of the feds.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 27, 2021)

What a joke: Fau Chi is honest with us.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 27, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> The tide is turning for all of you. See: only N95 masks really work. Remember when we were told to just put the stupid cloth masks Aunt Joan made out of her extra curtain material over our mug?
> 
> You're losing now and the losing will continue all the way through November.


How am I losing?

It is the unvaccinated who are dying.
Where does that put you?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 27, 2021)

badger2 said:


> What a joke: Fau Chi is honest with us.



Where has Fauci ever differed from the consensus of global medical experts?

The ones who were not honest were those like SweetSue who spread misinformation hoping that more people would die.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 27, 2021)

This is a chickenshit argument when not mentioning gender, age, underlying conditions or ethnicity. Omicron jumping into African and mice and back into humans again, weakened the commie virus.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 27, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> The tide is turning for all of you. See: only N95 masks really work. Remember when we were told to just put the stupid cloth masks Aunt Joan made out of her extra curtain material over our mug?
> 
> You're losing now and the losing will continue all the way through November.


N95 works on paper and in a lab, but it certainly doesn't work when worn.  Your glasses fog up when n95 is on your face, but they don't fog up in the lab.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 27, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> How am I losing?
> 
> It is the unvaccinated who are dying.
> Where does that put you?


As you redefine the definition at will and then call double jabbers unvaccinated deaths.

Cooking the Books again is all you wankers are doing........Same as the housing bubble under Bush.......worked out well then too as the Too Big to Fail were SELF REGULATED........

More lies.........more BS.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 27, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> As you redefine the definition at will and then call double jabbers unvaccinated deaths.
> 
> Cooking the Books again is all you wankers are doing........Same as the housing bubble under Bush.......worked out well then too as the Too Big to Fail were SELF REGULATED........
> 
> More lies.........more BS.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 27, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> N95 works on paper and in a lab, but it certainly doesn't work when worn.  Your glasses fog up when n95 is on your face, but they don't fog up in the lab.


Im wearing an N95 right now, no fog.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 27, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Im wearing an N95 right now, no fog.


Lol. It's going out the sides.  Here is a video of what your breath is doing in the real world:


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 27, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Lol. It's going out the sides.  Here is a video of what your breath is doing in the real world:


That's a surgical mask. No N95s in that video.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 27, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> That's a surgical mask.


I think there might be a surgical mask in there too.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 27, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> I think there might be a surgical mask in there too.


He doesn’t have an N95 in that video.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 27, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> He doesn’t have an N95 in that video.


He has plenty that seal the same way an n95.  I don't think you have had an osha respirator fit test for your n95 under a tent, nor have you had the ongoing respirator training that those of us who work with hazmat do.  If your n95 that you are not certified for actually sealed like it does when you pass the banana oil portion of a fit test, the pressure of your exhalation would push it free from your face so that your breath goes out the sides or exhalation valve, just like any other mask shown in the video.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 27, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> He has plenty that seal the same way an n95.  I don't think you have had an osha respirator fit test for your n95 under a tent, nor have you had the ongoing respirator training that those of us who work with hazmat do.  If your n95 that you are not certified for actually sealed like it does when you pass the banana oil portion of a fit test, the pressure of your exhalation would push it free from your face so that your breath goes out the sides or exhalation valve, just like any other mask shown in the video.


I do fit tests every year for my N95. My face really doesn't change that much. 

If you know what you're talking about, none of the masks he has fit anywhere near the N95 (although the last one is a halfmask respirator and obviously counts).


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 27, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I do fit tests every year for my N95. My face really doesn't change that much.
> 
> If you know what you're talking about, none of the masks he has fit anywhere near the N95 (although the last one is a halfmask respirator and obviously counts).


Is your n95 voluntarily worn?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 27, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Is your n95 voluntarily worn?


Not when I'm in a COVID patient room. I've taken to wearing it more routinely now with particularly vulnerable individuals.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 27, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I do fit tests every year for my N95. My face really doesn't change that much.
> 
> If you know what you're talking about, none of the masks he has fit anywhere near the N95 (although the last one is a halfmask respirator and obviously counts).


How many fit tests did the country take for the last 2 years?  General population?

lmao

OSHA requires the fit test in industry.........and medical........we go every year too..........And we deal with shit that will kill you dead in one sniff.............how about you?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 27, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> How many fit tests did the country take for the last 2 years?  General population?
> 
> lmao
> 
> OSHA requires the fit test in industry.........and medical........we go every year too..........And we deal with shit that will kill you dead in one sniff.............how about you?


Is there a point here?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 27, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Is there a point here?


Yes.  You must have missed it.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 27, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Yes.  You must have missed it.


Seems like the question here is whether N95s work. They do. The other poster believes they don't.

Vaccines work, but we aren't allowed to talk about that.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 27, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Not when I'm in a COVID patient room. I've taken to wearing it more routinely now with particularly vulnerable individuals.


Anybody who has been wearing respirators for any period of time and has the ongoing training and fit tests knows that a disposable n95 will never seal right.  About a year or so ago, a bunch of us where I work were watching that video and we put it to the test.  There is a car wash nearby, and some of the guys over there vape  so we talked them into doing what the doctor did in that video.  There is nothing more genuine and authentic than a test in the real world, and the vapes from those guys did exactly like in the video I posted.  Once you've seen what really happens in the real world, no studies, links, propaganda, or claims can undo what is seen out in the wild.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 27, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Anybody who has been wearing respirators for any period of time and has the ongoing training and fit tests knows that a disposable n95 will never seal right.  About a year or so ago, a bunch of us where I work were watching that video and we put it to the test.  There is a car wash nearby, and some of the guys over there vape  so we talked them into doing what the doctor did in that video.  There is nothing more genuine and authentic than a test in the real world, and the vapes from those guys did exactly like in the video I posted.  Once you've seen what really happens in the real world, no studies, links, propaganda, or claims can undo what is seen out in the wild.


Are you talking about context or COVID or something else? I’ve been wearing N95 for two years around a lot of COVID patients and haven’t gotten sick. Same with my colleagues.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 27, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Are you talking about context or COVID or something else? I’ve been wearing N95 for two years around a lot of COVID patients and haven’t gotten sick. Same with my colleagues.


That doesn't mean that the n95 is helping, it just means you have been complying with the dress code.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 27, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> That doesn't mean that the n95 is helping, it just means you have been complying with the dress code.


Seems after spending hours and hours in those rooms, one of us would have gotten COVID if the N95 wasn't effective.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 27, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Seems after spending hours and hours in those rooms, one of us would have gotten COVID if the N95 wasn't effective.


You mean you guys aren't all vaxxed?  Doesn't the vax stop people from getting infected?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 27, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> You mean you guys aren't all vaxxed?  Doesn't the vax stop people from getting infected?


We weren’t vaccinated for the first year we were doing this.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 27, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> We weren’t vaccinated for the first year we were doing this.


That doesn't say much for the vaccine...


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 27, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> That doesn't say much for the vaccine...


How does that say anything about the vaccine?


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 27, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> How does that say anything about the vaccine?


Yesterday's Frontline workers are today's unemployed.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 27, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Yesterday's Frontline workers are today's unemployed.


Huh? I thought you were going on a tear about ineffective N95s, now it's something about frontline workers and vaccination?

Vaccine mandates are to prevent workers from spreading COVID to others. I know some places which require permanent N95s for all unvaccinated individuals, which is kind of a resource drain but not that big since N95s seem pretty plentiful.


----------



## marvin martian (Dec 27, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Huh? I thought you were going on a tear about ineffective N95s, now it's something about frontline workers and vaccination?
> 
> Vaccine mandates are to prevent workers from spreading COVID to others. I know some places which require permanent N95s for all unvaccinated individuals, which is kind of a resource drain but not that big since N95s seem pretty plentiful.



Stop pushing Biden's Big Lie that vaccinated people can't spread Covid. You're killing people with that lie.

*"You're not going to get COVID if you have these vaccinations." -Joe Biden, 2021*


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 27, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Stop pushing Biden's Big Lie that vaccinated people can't spread Covid. You're killing people with that lie.


I never said anything of the sort.


----------



## marvin martian (Dec 27, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I never said anything of the sort.



So Biden is a liar?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 27, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> So Biden is a liar?


He’s wrong. Don’t know if he’s a liar or made a mistake.


----------



## marvin martian (Dec 27, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> He’s wrong. Don’t know if he’s a liar or made a mistake.



He made the same "mistake" a lot. You fell for it every time.

​
Fact Check: Did Joe Biden spread misinformation on COVID vaccines?​The president claimed at a CNN town hall that people vaccinated against COVID do not get hospitalized, need ICU treatment, or die because of the disease.

www.newsweek.com


The president said there is a pandemic for those who are not vaccinated against COVID. He went on to claim: *"If you're vaccinated, you're not going to be hospitalized, you're not going to be in an ICU unit, and you are not going to die."*

Biden also said: *"You're not going to get COVID if you have these vaccinations."*


“Everybody talks about freedom about not to have a shot or have a test,” Biden said. “Well guess what? How about patriotism? *How about you make sure you’re vaccinated, so you do not spread the disease to anybody else?* What about that? What’s the big deal?”



Biden then addressed vaccine requirements for medical workers: "We’re making sure health care workers are vaccinated, because if you seek care at a health care facility, you should have the certainty that the people providing that care are *protected from COVID and cannot spread it to you*."


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 27, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


Your source was so valid they yanked the website.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 27, 2021)

Fact is, not only does the data show boosters don’t work, the data shows boosters are directly linked to catching the ChiCom Flu.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 27, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> He made the same "mistake" a lot.


Sure did.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 27, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fact is, not only does the data show boosters don’t work, the data shows boosters are directly linked to catching the ChiCom Flu.


Ecological fallacy.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 27, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Ecological fallacy.


Data is data. You are free to show any data that links boosters with reduced cases.








						Our World in Data
					

Research and data to make progress against the world’s largest problems




					ourworldindata.org


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 27, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Data is data. You are free to show any data that links boosters with reduced cases.


I don’t have any data one way or the other. It’ll take some time to determine. At least, if you want to do a good job.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 27, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I don’t have any data one way or the other. It’ll take some time to determine. At least, if you want to do a good job.


2097 to be exact. That’s when Joe says the government will tell us about what your injecting in you and your kids.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 27, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> 2097 to be exact. That’s when Joe says the government will tell us about what your injecting in you and your kids.


You believe we don’t have information that you’ve never bothered to search for.

That’s lazy.


----------



## tahuyaman (Dec 28, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Seems after spending hours and hours in those rooms, one of us would have gotten COVID if the N95 wasn't effective.This virus has been here for two years.  Maybe your immune system is doing what it's supposed to do.


----------



## tahuyaman (Jul 6, 2022)

Is anyone angry or disturbed by government officuy lying to everyone about the the COVID vaccines for so long?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 6, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> Is anyone angry or disturbed by government officuy lying to everyone about the the COVID vaccines for so long?



Yes.

It's the biggest govt disaster that I can remember hearing about, short of war. I'm not convinced that the govt didn't spike gas prices and cause inflation to SQUIRREL away from it as a distraction.

The shots are already a net negative. Already, and they are insistent upon injecting our babies and toddlers.


----------



## Stann (Jul 7, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> Is anyone angry or disturbed by government officuy lying to everyone about the the COVID vaccines for so long?


I am not angry or upset. I am grateful. I most likely would not have survived if I didn't get the shots. About 3 months ago I stopped wearing my mask, within a month I had Covid. Although I became ill I did not die from it. I am overdue for a booster right now, but I want to wait more towards fall to get it. We are still having over 400 people a day dying of it in the United States and that number will only go up because everywhere I go and no one is wearing masks anymore so it's just going to keep spreading around. Human nature, damned if you do and damned if you don't. You got to love it.


----------



## westwall (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> I am not angry or upset. I am grateful. I most likely would not have survived if I didn't get the shots. About 3 months ago I stopped wearing my mask, within a month I had Covid. Although I became ill I did not die from it. I am overdue for a booster right now, but I want to wait more towards fall to get it. We are still having over 400 people a day dying of it in the United States and that number will only go up because everywhere I go and no one is wearing masks anymore so it's just going to keep spreading around. Human nature, damned if you do and damned if you don't. You got to love it.





You are grateful they lied to you?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> I am not angry or upset. I am grateful. I most likely would not have survived if I didn't get the shots. About 3 months ago I stopped wearing my mask, within a month I had Covid. Although I became ill I did not die from it. I am overdue for a booster right now, but I want to wait more towards fall to get it. We are still having over 400 people a day dying of it in the United States and that number will only go up because everywhere I go and no one is wearing masks anymore so it's just going to keep spreading around. Human nature, damned if you do and damned if you don't. You got to love it.


Pussy. 
Well I rarely wore a mask and no jab and I have never had ChiCom Flu.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 7, 2022)

Theyre still dropping like flies


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> I am not angry or upset. I am grateful. I most likely would not have survived if I didn't get the shots. About 3 months ago I stopped wearing my mask, within a month I had Covid. Although I became ill I did not die from it. I am overdue for a booster right now, but I want to wait more towards fall to get it. We are still having over 400 people a day dying of it in the United States and that number will only go up because everywhere I go and no one is wearing masks anymore so it's just going to keep spreading around. Human nature, damned if you do and damned if you don't. You got to love it.



I have not worn a mask since late February. I had to yesterday for a medical reason. Putting it on again for the first time in months reminded me how unhealthy they are, breathing all that rebreathed air over and over and over.

Really think about that. Masks have been proven to do NOTHING to stop the virus unless you are wearing a professionally fitted, high quality mask that you do not touch and change frequently. Meanwhile, we are all breathing our exhale and whatever chemicals the Chinese have injected into their cheap masks.

Hope you feel great about that, for starters. I sure do not.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> I am not angry or upset. I am grateful. I most likely would not have survived if I didn't get the shots. About 3 months ago I stopped wearing my mask, within a month I had Covid. Although I became ill I did not die from it. I am overdue for a booster right now, but I want to wait more towards fall to get it. We are still having over 400 people a day dying of it in the United States and that number will only go up because everywhere I go and no one is wearing masks anymore so it's just going to keep spreading around. Human nature, damned if you do and damned if you don't. You got to love it.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> I am not angry or upset. I am grateful. I most likely would not have survived if I didn't get the shots. About 3 months ago I stopped wearing my mask, within a month I had Covid. Although I became ill I did not die from it. I am overdue for a booster right now, but I want to wait more towards fall to get it. We are still having over 400 people a day dying of it in the United States and that number will only go up because everywhere I go and no one is wearing masks anymore so it's just going to keep spreading around. Human nature, damned if you do and damned if you don't. You got to love it.



Second, you can take what the gov has told you, or you can do your own research and find out why vaccinated and boosted people are getting MORE infections than unvaccinated AND the shots offer little to no protection against hospitalization or death at this point. 

You know Alex Berenson was kicked off Twitter for telling the truth about the shots a year ago. He sued them, and was reinstated. There is stuff he's not allowed to say. One thing he is allowed to say: the gov strong-armed Twitter into being a gestapo about "misinformation". That turns out to be not misinformation at all.

So, do what you want. Never say you weren't warned.


----------



## Stann (Jul 7, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pussy.
> Well I rarely wore a mask and no jab and I have never had ChiCom Flu.
> View attachment 667249


I am no pussy. I am older and in a high-risk group. I took all the necessary precautions. If I had not, I might not be here today. And as for you, you just got lucky. This pandemic is far from over, you may still get it, hopefully it won't be bad for you.


----------



## Stann (Jul 7, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Second, you can take what the gov has told you, or you can do your own research and find out why vaccinated and boosted people are getting MORE infections than unvaccinated AND the shots offer little to no protection against hospitalization or death at this point.
> 
> You know Alex Berenson was kicked off Twitter for telling the truth about the shots a year ago. He sued them, and was reinstated. There is stuff he's not allowed to say. One thing he is allowed to say: the gov strong-armed Twitter into being a gestapo about "misinformation". That turns out to be not misinformation at all.
> 
> ...


I do believe the government, they have nothing to gain by lying to the public.


----------



## gipper (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> I do believe the government, they have nothing to gain by lying to the public.


Oh my!  WTF!  Really?  You can’t be serious.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> I do believe the government, they have nothing to gain by lying to the public.


----------



## sparky (Jul 7, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> Is anyone angry or disturbed by government officuy lying to everyone about the the COVID vaccines for so long?


anyone paying attention _should_ be.....

~S~


----------



## sparky (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> I am no pussy. I am older and in a high-risk group. I took all the necessary precautions. If I had not, I might not be here today. And as for you, you just got lucky. This pandemic is far from over, you may still get it, hopefully it won't be bad for you.


i'm a senior aka high risk, had C19 & over it.  

and, the was _no_ pandemic

we are a nation of 320 million, which _looses_ 1% annually

That figure did not _significantly_ increase towards any '_pandemic_' 

~S~


----------



## sparky (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> I do believe the government, they have nothing to gain by *lying *to the public.


So why would our government have a_ long _history of doing so Stann?

~S~


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> I do believe the government, they have nothing to gain by lying to the public.



You can't be serious.

Or you are actually 10 years old


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jul 7, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> You can't be serious.
> 
> Or you are actually 10 years old


More likely paid.


----------



## Stann (Jul 7, 2022)

gipper said:


> Oh my!  WTF!  Really?  You can’t be serious.


Questioning some things is normal, questioning everything is abnormal as far as I'm concerned. Believing there's some vast conspiracy is a choice,  I choose not to. I believe the people on this site are a  new unique group unto themselves. In creating a comfortable nest here most people on here tend to view things differently. This nest has made them more cruel, more vicious; they become laws unto themselves, losing much of their assemblance of humanity. In my mind, it is not a pretty picture. Have a good day, I plan on it.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> Questioning some things is normal, questioning everything is abnormal as far as I'm concerned. Believing there's some vast conspiracy is a choice,  I choose not to. I believe the people on this site are a  new unique group unto themselves. In creating a comfortable nest here most people on here tend to view things differently. This nest has made them more cruel, more vicious; they become laws unto themselves, losing much of their assemblance of humanity. In my mind, it is not a pretty picture. Have a good day, I plan on it.



Honey, here's how corrupt our CDC/FDA is. We are the ONLY nation in the world to inject the mRNA vaccines into babies. No other nation would even cooperate with the trials on this.

Think on that.


----------



## gipper (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> Questioning some things is normal, questioning everything is abnormal as far as I'm concerned. Believing there's some vast conspiracy is a choice,  I choose not to. I believe the people on this site are a  new unique group unto themselves. In creating a comfortable nest here most people on here tend to view things differently. This nest has made them more cruel, more vicious; they become laws unto themselves, losing much of their assemblance of humanity. In my mind, it is not a pretty picture. Have a good day, I plan on it.


Apparently you’re unaware of our government’s capture by big pharma. Lock stock and barrel.


----------



## sparky (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> I believe the people on this site are a new unique group unto themselves.



~S~


----------



## Stann (Jul 7, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Honey, here's how corrupt our CDC/FDA is. We are the ONLY nation in the world to inject the mRNA vaccines into babies. No other nation would even cooperate with the trials on this.
> 
> Think on that.


So I went down that rabbit hole with you and looked it up. Pfizer's Phase 1/2/3 trial enrolled 4,500 children ages 6 months to 11 years in the US, Finland, Poland and Spain.


----------



## Stann (Jul 7, 2022)

sparky said:


> ~S~


Thanks for the music, loved that era. Life was a lot less complicated back then, despite all the problems. Nowadays, people have too much time on their hands and are creating problems for themselves.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> So I went down that rabbit hole with you and looked it up. Pfizer's Phase 1/2/3 trial enrolled 4,500 children ages 6 months to 11 years in the US, Finland, Poland and Spain.



Yes that says up to ELEVEN years. it does not include infants and toddlers does it? If these nations were not going to approve these dangerous shots for very young children at any rate, why would they encourage parents to enroll in the trial?

Better yet--why do you keep defending this mess?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> Thanks for the music, loved that era. Life was a lot less complicated back then, despite all the problems. Nowadays, people have too much time on their hands and are creating problems for themselves.



Your ostriching your head in the sand is creating problems. Everything is out there for you to see, but you'd rather stay ignorant.

Hey look

Where's the other vaccine defenders?

All gone?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> I am no pussy. I am older and in a high-risk group. I took all the necessary precautions. If I had not, I might not be here today. And as for you, you just got lucky. This pandemic is far from over, you may still get it, hopefully it won't be bad for you.



And you might even be right about YOU. But the crime is all the young people--under 50 and certainly 40--who were FORCED to take these and boosters. University students, to keep their stupid professors "feeling safe". You realize "all cause mortality" is way up right? This can't stay hidden forever. It's an atrocity. Strokes, blood clots, sudden heart attacks.

Next up:

Fertility problems and cancers. They have already proven menstrual problems and lower sperm counts. FROM A VACCINE.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 7, 2022)

sparky said:


> ~S~



A super update to this song featuring some well-known musicians with kids. My students love this song


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> I am no pussy. I am older and in a high-risk group. I took all the necessary precautions. If I had not, I might not be here today. And as for you, you just got lucky. This pandemic is far from over, you may still get it, hopefully it won't be bad for you.


And you think I’m in the prime of my life? If you did your own homework and stopped being a sheeple to government you’d know that neither masks nor the jab works. In fact they are just beginning to openly admit they lied. The evidence is overwhelming. 

If you’re concerned about getting sick, wash your hands often and do your shopping in off hours. Me, for the last two years I’m intentionally in close quarters with large groups of people and I just use common sense. Will I get it? No doubt. But you fully jabbed with the mystery substance injected are getting it too, and a lot worse.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 7, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> Is anyone angry or disturbed by government officuy lying to everyone about the the COVID vaccines for so long?




How about the greater lie, that the Wuhan Red Death is deadly?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 7, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> And you might even be right about YOU. But the crime is all the young people--under 50 and certainly 40--who were FORCED to take these and boosters. University students, to keep their stupid professors "feeling safe". You realize "all cause mortality" is way up right? This can't stay hidden forever. It's an atrocity. Strokes, blood clots, sudden heart attacks.
> 
> Next up:
> 
> Fertility problems and cancers. They have already proven menstrual problems and lower sperm counts. FROM A VACCINE.


Kkkalifornia Democrats are still moving to have the mystery substance injected in all small children if they are to go to public school. 
Which would be fine if it was actually a vaccine that worked and didn’t kill kids.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 7, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Kkkalifornia Democrats are still moving to have the mystery substance injected in all small children if they are to go to public school.
> Which would be fine if it was actually a vaccine that worked and didn’t kill kids.



Anyone who still believes in these shots at this point is either functionally cognitively impaired or willfully ignorant. 

I will note that Stann is STILL the only one here still defending the shots. Silence is deafening, you might say...


----------



## Burgermeister (Jul 7, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> And you think I’m in the prime of my life? If you did your own homework and stopped being a sheeple to government you’d know that neither masks nor the jab works. In fact they are just beginning to openly admit they lied. The evidence is overwhelming.
> 
> If you’re concerned about getting sick, wash your hands often and do your shopping in off hours. Me, for the last two years I’m intentionally in close quarters with large groups of people and I just use common sense. Will I get it? No doubt. But you fully jabbed with the mystery substance injected are getting it too, and a lot worse.
> View attachment 667278


Even that is misleading. "Vaccinated people can develop mild disease..". Vaccinated people can get and die from Covid, and they can die from the vaccine.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 7, 2022)

Burgermeister said:


> Even that is a misleading. "Vaccinated people can develop mild disease..". Vaccinated people can get and die from Covid, and they can die from the vaccine.


Yep, they keep spinning it. I’m up to 8 unvaxed friends who’ve had the ChiCom flu. A couple of days feeling off to a week with flu like symptoms then back to work.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 7, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> It's a damn shame that so many have to suffer and die, and so many families have to grieve, because they listen to voices they shouldn't be trusting.


Who should we be trusting? 
Surely you don't suggest we listen to Fauci?
Biden?  He can't remember his name.

Seriously... listen to who?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 7, 2022)

Burgermeister said:


> Even that is misleading. "Vaccinated people can develop mild disease..". Vaccinated people can get and die from Covid, and they can die from the vaccine.



Yep. My area. Look at ICU patients and patients on a vent. This was never supposed to happen, of course.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 7, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I got my vaccine
> 
> I am not dumb enough to ignore the risk of COVID when there is a vaccine available


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 7, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Who should we be trusting?
> Surely you don't suggest we listen to Fauci?
> Biden?  He can't remember his name.
> 
> Seriously... listen to who?


Tucker.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 7, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I got my vaccine
> 
> I am not dumb enough to ignore the risk of COVID when there is a vaccine available


but it doesn't work.   Lord Fauci has had covid twice and he is the most vaxed person in the country.  

but since you think the vax is so wonderful have you thanked Trump for making it available in record time?


----------



## Redfish (Jul 7, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Yep. My area. Look at ICU patients and patients on a vent. This was never supposed to happen, of course.
> 
> View attachment 667286


how many of those people had other serious medical issues?   Unless you know that number, your statistics are meaningless.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 7, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Tucker.



Excess deaths now being reported in the Telegraph. They're tiptoeing around all the reasons why of course. But there are many, many lawsuits out there. Another year or so, time's up.









						Excess deaths are on the rise – but not because of Covid
					

Office for National Statistics data leads health experts to call for urgent investigation into what is causing the excess mortality




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 7, 2022)

Redfish said:


> how many of those people had other serious medical issues?   Unless you know that number, your statistics are meaningless.



Doesn't matter. They were supposed to PROTECT those with comorbidities, remember? These charlatans don't get to now say, oh yeah well if you're really sick it doesn't count. No, that's how the vaccines were SOLD.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 7, 2022)

Redfish said:


> how many of those people had other serious medical issues?   Unless you know that number, your statistics are meaningless.


If I get a small pox vaccine should I worry about catching small pox?


----------



## Burgermeister (Jul 7, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Yep, they keep spinning it. I’m up to 8 unvaxed friends who’ve had the ChiCom flu. A couple of days feeling off to a week with flu like symptoms then back to work.


I'm unvaxxed and just got it. Bad flu for 4-5 days then tired for a week or so. Fine now with an occasional lingering cough. Never had a temp or any oxygen saturation decline. Did Ivermectin and vitamins. No idea if that helped or not.


----------



## Burgermeister (Jul 7, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> If I get a small pox vaccine should I worry about catching small pox?


Yeah, all of a sudden these vax morons are like -


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> I do believe the government, they have nothing to gain by lying to the public.



Govt has a lot to gain from lying to you.  Govt pushed these deadly injections and made several members of pfizer and moderna billionaires.  Billions get laundered through taxpayers to the agencies who approved these deadly injections.  In 1973, our govt had just a little bit more decency when they shut down the swine flu program after 7 people died.  Now, hundreds of thousands died/are dying from this injection and they just continue to push it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 7, 2022)

Burgermeister said:


> Yeah, all of a sudden these vax morons are like -
> View attachment 667289


Hmmm  By the old defenition of vaccine they did.

But we live in a time where they redefine for the narrative.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jul 7, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> If I get a small pox vaccine should I worry about catching small pox?



If its mRNA tech, yeah, Id be worried about it.   You shouldn't worry if you had the conventional vaccine for small pox though.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 7, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Tucker.


I know... funny.
But I am asking an honest question.
There has been pretty much nothing but misinformation from all sides and all govt. agencies from all levels.
  What person/agency should people listen to?
Exactly. There really is no one


----------



## flan327 (Jul 7, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Doesn't matter. They were supposed to PROTECT those with comorbidities, remember? These charlatans don't get to now say, oh yeah well if you're really sick it doesn't count. No, that's how the vaccines were SOLD.


VIRUSES MUTATE 

The newest one starts with a B


----------



## miketx (Jul 7, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


Do these clowns ever stop spewing things they know nothing about?


----------



## Stann (Jul 7, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Yes that says up to ELEVEN years. it does not include infants and toddlers does it? If these nations were not going to approve these dangerous shots for very young children at any rate, why would they encourage parents to enroll in the trial?
> 
> Better yet--why do you keep defending this mess?


Mess ? I realize pandemics are difficult for anyone to deal with, but calling it a mess doesn't help anything. And I know what I read. Believe whatever you wish it's your right.


----------



## Stann (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> Mess ? I realize pandemics are difficult for anyone to deal with, but calling it a mess doesn't help anything. And I know what I read. Believe whatever you wish it's your right.


I do not keep records of all this garbage, but the study I quoted was on children 6 months to 5 years old. And it was a legitimate Pfizer site reporting on the results.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 7, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> If I get a small pox vaccine should I worry about catching small pox?


no, because that one works


----------



## Redfish (Jul 7, 2022)

flan327 said:


> VIRUSES MUTATE
> 
> The newest one starts with a B


yes, thats why the flu vax is different each year.  the other difference is the flu vax works.


----------



## flan327 (Jul 7, 2022)

miketx said:


> Do these clowns ever stop spewing things they know nothing about?


Do you?


----------



## miketx (Jul 7, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Do you?


No never claimed I did. Now you go on talking about stuff you know nothing off.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 7, 2022)

miketx said:


> No never claimed I did. Now you go on talking about stuff you know nothing off.


Did you ask him from which University he earned his MD?


----------



## miketx (Jul 7, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Did you ask him from which University he earned his MD?


No I didn't but I'd bet from reading what he says that he's a cnn alumnus!


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 7, 2022)

flan327 said:


> VIRUSES MUTATE
> 
> The newest one starts with a B



I am really hoping you did not teach English/literature.


----------



## Stann (Jul 7, 2022)

Redfish said:


> yes, thats why the flu vax is different each year.  the other difference is the flu vax works.


Actually there are two main strains of the flu. And using trends to try to calculate which one is going to be more prevalent and they use that vaccine that year. I don't understand why they don't just combine the two and treat for both. Fact is, they do the best they can to protect us.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> Mess ? I realize pandemics are difficult for anyone to deal with, but calling it a mess doesn't help anything. And I know what I read. Believe whatever you wish it's your right.



It was and an absolute mess. I wouldn't be overstating to say maybe the biggest government debacle in the new century. No...I think that's safe.

Lockdowns
Closed businesses
Can't visit DYING relatives in hospitals
No funerals
No weddings
Don't wear a mask!
Wear a cloth mask!
Don't wear a cloth mask, wear a surgical mask!
Don't wear a surgical mask, wear a KN95!
Wait, if you got the vaccine, you don't need a mask!
Back to masks!
SCHOOL CLOSURES
Mental health emergencies
Didn't treat other conditions OR do cancer screenings for months/years
The vaccines and
The vaccines and on yea
THE VACCINES

Stann. Pretty much nothing went RIGHT.;


----------



## Stann (Jul 7, 2022)

flan327 said:


> VIRUSES MUTATE
> 
> The newest one starts with a B


Correct, they mutate all the time as long as there are plenty of places, in this case people, to do so. Although it does affect other animals.


----------



## Stann (Jul 7, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> And only about 150 of the more than 18,000 COVID-19 deaths in May were in fully vaccinated people. That translates to about 0.8%, or five deaths per day on average.


Our local TV station reports if the person was vaccinated or not and gives your age. In every case the people that were not vaccinated were younger people that were dying. And every vaccinated case they were quite a bit older. If they were just published all the data you'd see that these people were immune suppressed to begin with in both cases.


----------



## flan327 (Jul 7, 2022)

miketx said:


> No never claimed I did. Now you go on talking about stuff you know nothing off.


I hate Texas


----------



## flan327 (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> Correct, they mutate all the time as long as there are plenty of places, in this case people, to do so. Although it does affect other animals.


The story I read was on Yahoo 
About a man who came back from a trip to Disney World 

His wife and 2 kids were okay
He was sick as the proverbial dog

Started with a sore neck
He said he was running a fever 
But got so cold that he wrapped himself up in a blanket


----------



## Stann (Jul 7, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> It was and an absolute mess. I wouldn't be overstating to say maybe the biggest government debacle in the new century. No...I think that's safe.
> 
> Lockdowns
> Closed businesses
> ...


Fine, for me it worked, I'm still alive. I'd hate to see the numbers of deaths and hospitalizations if they did nothing. As it is there were 552 million cases of covid so far and 6.34 million deaths. Relatively mild for a pandemic; if this had happened 50 years ago I'm sure the numbers of deaths would be 10 or 100 times that.


----------



## Stann (Jul 7, 2022)

flan327 said:


> I hate Texas


A small group of extremist Republicans have taken over the government in Texas that is the problem. Texans are beautiful people friendly giving and not uptight the complete opposite of who is representing them at the current time. Now that they have made second class citizens of all women in the state and have attacked the gay community I'm hoping that the people will realize what's happening and how bad it is and will start voting democratic and knock all these fools out of office. They absolutely don't know what they're doing. They think they're solving problems when all they're doing is creating dozens of more problems.


----------



## miketx (Jul 7, 2022)

flan327 said:


> I hate Texas


Good, retarded leftists are not welcome. No fags either.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> I do believe the government, they have nothing to gain by lying to the public.


Except billions of dollars in campaign contributions and kickbacks. 

Tell me, why does the government prevent you from suing big Pharma for damages the mystery jab causes?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> A small group of extremist Republicans have taken over the government in Texas that is the problem. Texans are beautiful people friendly giving and not uptight the complete opposite of who is representing them at the current time. Now that they have made second class citizens of all women in the state and have attacked the gay community I'm hoping that the people will realize what's happening and how bad it is and will start voting democratic and knock all these fools out of office. They absolutely don't know what they're doing. They think they're solving problems when all they're doing is creating dozens of more problems.


Must be why everyone is fleeing Leftard States and moving to Texas. And illegals really avoid Texas too, no Latinos in Texas.


----------



## Burgermeister (Jul 7, 2022)

They changed the definition of pandemic back in 2009 to support global action against the Swine Flu. The Pandemic Is Political

Remember, the Swine Flu vaccine was recalled after just 25 people died from it.


----------



## miketx (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> A small group of extremist Republicans have taken over the government in Texas that is the problem. Texans are beautiful people friendly giving and not uptight the complete opposite of who is representing them at the current time. Now that they have made second class citizens of all women in the state and have attacked the gay community I'm hoping that the people will realize what's happening and how bad it is and will start voting democratic and knock all these fools out of office. They absolutely don't know what they're doing. They think they're solving problems when all they're doing is creating dozens of more problems.


Blatant lie. Must be why all those corps and other people are coming here. Yep really bad here.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 7, 2022)

Burgermeister said:


> They changed the definition of pandemic back in 2009 to support global action against the Swine Flu. The Pandemic Is Political
> 
> Remember, the Swine Flu vaccine was recalled after just 25 people died from it.


As my doctor says, CDC is just a political organization.


----------



## Stann (Jul 7, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Except billions of dollars in campaign contributions and kickbacks.
> 
> Tell me, why does the government prevent you from suing big Pharma for damages the mystery jab causes?


You are correct about the campaign contributions and kickbacks. And once again, like big oil, Republicans have received more contributions than Democrats. So what does that tell you if your theory is correct. www.statnews.com Pharma is showing congress with cash even as drug makers rush to... August 10th, 2020.  In 14 out of 16 elections stating to 1990, pharmaceutical industry packs have given more money to Republicans than Democrats. Fully affecting 2/3 of Congress.


----------



## miketx (Jul 7, 2022)

miketx said:


> No never claimed I did. Now you go on talking about stuff you know nothing off...


...nothing OF, dumbass!


----------



## miketx (Jul 7, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> As my doctor says, CDC is just a political organization.


My wifes doc says the commies in the schools are so bad he's taking his daughter out putting and her in a private school.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> You are correct about the campaign contributions and kickbacks. And once again, like big oil, Republicans have received more contributions than Democrats. So what does that tell you if your theory is correct. www.statnews.com Pharma is showing congress with cash even as drug makers rush to... August 10th, 2020.  In 14 out of 16 elections stating to 1990, pharmaceutical industry packs have given more money to Republicans than Democrats. Fully affecting 2/3 of Congress.


Doesn’t matter, swamp creatures have brainwashed you into thinking the mystery substance injected will keep you safe so they can rake in the big profits. 

And you willingly complied like a sheep.


----------



## tahuyaman (Jul 7, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> How about the greater lie, that the Wuhan Red Death is deadly?


The coronavirus was dangerous to people with other serious health issues.    The big lie was that if you get vaccinated you can not get or spread the virus.   Why did they spread that lie?  What did they gain from that?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 7, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> The coronavirus was dangerous to people with other serious health issues.    The big lie was that if you get vaccinated you can not get or spread the virus.   Why did they spread that lie?  What did they gain from that?




The bigger lie was that people died from the virus itself.


I bet you know that the death rate from the Wuhan was about Zero.


----------



## Stann (Jul 7, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Doesn’t matter, swamp creatures have brainwashed you into thinking the mystery substance injected will keep you safe so they can rake in the big profits.
> 
> And you willingly complied like a sheep.


Well you can have it both ways. If there's a problem it's mostly Republicans faults. You believe there's a problem I do not. Good luck with that.


----------



## Stann (Jul 7, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> The coronavirus was dangerous to people with other serious health issues.    The big lie was that if you get vaccinated you can not get or spread the virus.   Why did they spread that lie?  What did they gain from that?


They never said that, if they did, they would have said the efficacy rate was 100%. I never said that.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 7, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I know... funny.
> But I am asking an honest question.
> There has been pretty much nothing but misinformation from all sides and all govt. agencies from all levels.
> What person/agency should people listen to?
> Exactly. There really is no one


That's correct.  There is no ONE.

Since (a) simplistic, shallow partisan politics have completely distorted and perverted our society, since (b) no one source can be trusted, since (c) the only way to see the big picture is to be honest and curious and engage critical thinking skills, and since (d) we clearly no longer possess the capacity as a society to do that, I sure as hell don't have an answer.

This is self-inflicted wound, and we're decaying into caveman tribalism.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 7, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> That's correct.  There is no ONE.
> 
> Since (a) simplistic, shallow partisan politics have completely distorted and perverted our society, since (b) no one source can be trusted, since (c) the only way to see the big picture is to be honest and curious and engage critical thinking skills, and since (d) we clearly no longer possess the capacity as a society to do that, I sure as hell don't have an answer.
> 
> This is self-inflicted wound, and we're decaying into caveman tribalism.


We are already there


----------



## Redfish (Jul 7, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> The coronavirus was dangerous to people with other serious health issues.    The big lie was that if you get vaccinated you can not get or spread the virus.   Why did they spread that lie?  What did they gain from that?


$$$$$


----------



## flan327 (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> Fine, for me it worked, I'm still alive. I'd hate to see the numbers of deaths and hospitalizations if they did nothing. As it is there were 552 million cases of covid so far and 6.34 million deaths. Relatively mild for a pandemic; if this had happened 50 years ago I'm sure the numbers of deaths would be 10 or 100 times that.


Spanish flu

But the other factor is that people were not as MOBILE then

How fast does a virus spread on a horse and buggy?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 7, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Then stop WHINING and move


You realize you are saying anyone who doesn't like the corruption and do nothings in Washington should just move.
Leaving you... who likes his government to be corrupt and never solve problems.
Well... you must be very happy with the administration in now then.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> Well you can have it both ways. If there's a problem it's mostly Republicans faults. You believe there's a problem I do not. Good luck with that.


Yeah, I know. It’s not Joe ready to fire 11,000 servicemen for not getting the useless jab, it’s citizen Trump doing it. 

At a time our military is very understaffed no less.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 7, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Next up:
> 
> Fertility problems and cancers. They have already proven menstrual problems and lower sperm counts. FROM A VACCINE.



In nations in Europe where they have been keeping track and I saw the data, fertility where they had at least 70% compliance, has dropped by nearly 20%.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jul 7, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> As my doctor says, CDC is just a political organization.


My doctor too.  Or the doctor I had before I moved.  I miss him.  Wise man.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> I do not keep records of all this garbage, but the study I quoted was on children 6 months to 5 years old. And it was a legitimate Pfizer site reporting on the results.


A Pfizer site?

You don't think they have a conflict of interest, and that, maybe, just maybe, their studies, and researchers, might suffer from confirmation bias?



Did you have learn any critical thinking at all?


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> You are correct about the campaign contributions and kickbacks. And once again, like big oil, Republicans have received more contributions than Democrats. So what does that tell you if your theory is correct. www.statnews.com Pharma is showing congress with cash even as drug makers rush to... August 10th, 2020.  In 14 out of 16 elections stating to 1990, pharmaceutical industry packs have given more money to Republicans than Democrats. Fully affecting 2/3 of Congress.


Alright, there is a real disconnect here.

YOU KNOW THIS?

And yet, you bleev all the lies?  Of course both establishment parties and pols on both sides were corrupt when it came to the plandemic, no one denies this.

wtf?   

Are you a bot?


----------



## tahuyaman (Jul 7, 2022)

Redfish said:


> $$$$$


No.  More power and authority  over the masses.


----------



## tahuyaman (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> They never said that, if they did, they would have said the efficacy rate was 100%. I never said that.


They said that a vaccine would keep you COVID free  and that you could not spread the virus.    Now they admit that was not true.


----------



## flan327 (Jul 7, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> You realize you are saying anyone who doesn't like the corruption and do nothings in Washington should just move.
> Leaving you... who likes his government to be corrupt and never solve problems.
> Well... you must be very happy with the administration in now then.


Yes 

I RESPECT BIDEN

Unlike the pussy grabbing conman who is now on trial


----------



## Redfish (Jul 7, 2022)

tahuyaman said:


> No.  More power and authority  over the masses.


of course, and money


----------



## Redfish (Jul 7, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Yes
> 
> I RESPECT BIDEN
> 
> Unlike the pussy grabbing conman who is now on trial


Hunter Biden is not on trial,  but he should be along with the "big guy"  that you respect so much.  Are you really as ignorant as your postings indicate?


----------



## Redfish (Jul 7, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Yeah, I know. It’s not Joe ready to fire 11,000 servicemen for not getting the useless jab, it’s citizen Trump doing it.
> 
> At a time our military is very understaffed no less.


senile joey has been president for 18 months,  nothing going on today is Trump's fault.  its all on the old senile criminal called Biden.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 7, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> That's correct.  There is no ONE.
> 
> Since (a) simplistic, shallow partisan politics have completely distorted and perverted our society, since (b) no one source can be trusted, since (c) the only way to see the big picture is to be honest and curious and engage critical thinking skills, and since (d) we clearly no longer possess the capacity as a society to do that, I sure as hell don't have an answer.
> 
> This is self-inflicted wound, and we're decaying into caveman tribalism.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 7, 2022)

Redfish said:


> Hunter Biden is not on trial,  but he should be along with the "big guy"  that you respect so much.  Are you really as ignorant as your postings indicate?


That or a troll.
"respect Biden".... yeah... no one would say that in reality


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 7, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> That's correct.  There is no ONE.
> 
> Since (a) simplistic, shallow partisan politics have completely distorted and perverted our society, since (b) no one source can be trusted, since (c) the only way to see the big picture is to be honest and curious and engage critical thinking skills, and since (d) we clearly no longer possess the capacity as a society to do that, I sure as hell don't have an answer.
> 
> This is self-inflicted wound, and we're decaying into caveman tribalism.


Yes, tribalism. 

Those who let themselves blindly follow swamp creatures without question. 

Those who oppose all swamp creatures.


----------



## Desperado (Jul 7, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


Not the reports I'm seeing
Thanks for playing


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jul 7, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


> A Pfizer site?
> 
> You don't think they have a conflict of interest, and that, maybe, just maybe, their studies, and researchers, might suffer from confirmation bias?
> 
> ...


I saw that little thing too -- a "legitimate Pfizer site" sounds pretty oxymoronic to me.


----------



## GWV5903 (Jul 7, 2022)

Stann said:


> I do believe the government, they have nothing to gain by lying to the public.


You need serious help, no wonder you took the jab!!


----------



## tahuyaman (Jul 8, 2022)

Stann said:


> I am not angry or upset. I am grateful. I most likely would not have survived if I didn't get the shots. About 3 months ago I stopped wearing my mask, within a month I had Covid. Although I became ill I did not die from it. I am overdue for a booster right now, but I want to wait more towards fall to get it. We are still having over 400 people a day dying of it in the United States and that number will only go up because everywhere I go and no one is wearing masks anymore so it's just going to keep spreading around. Human nature, damned if you do and damned if you don't. You got to love it.


Do you wear a mask now?


----------



## tahuyaman (Jul 8, 2022)

Stann said:


> I do believe the government, they have nothing to gain by lying to the public.


They have plenty to gain   The acquisition of more power.  People like you allow that to happen


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 8, 2022)

Desperado said:


> Not the reports I'm seeing
> Thanks for playing


Then step outside the bubble and educate yourself.










						How to Compare COVID Deaths for Vaccinated and Unvaccinated People
					

The death rate among unvaccinated people is still far higher than that among the vaccinated even though vaccinated people now make up a significant proportion of deaths




					www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## Desperado (Jul 8, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Then step outside the bubble and educate yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never been in the bubble.... I bet you have even been vaccinated for Monkey Pox


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 8, 2022)

Desperado said:


> Never been in the bubble.... I bet you have even been vaccinated for Monkey Pox


You are squarely in the bubble, if you read any lying reports that contradict the thread title, and no factual reports that all align with the thread title. 

It doesn't matter what whiny words come pouring out of you next. That's a fact.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You are squarely in the bubble, if you read any lying reports that contradict the thread title, and no factual reports that all align with the thread title.
> 
> It doesn't matter what whiny words come pouring out of you next. That's a fact.


the vax MAY make the disease milder, but we were told it would prevent it.  That was a lie and you fricken well know it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 9, 2022)

Redfish said:


> the vax MAY make the disease milder, but we were told it would prevent it.  That was a lie and you fricken well know it.


It forces your body to produce anti bodies.........but over time the anti bodies are gone.....Doesn't train shit. 

So it 's a treatment and not a vaccine by old standards.  And the vaccine was not supposed to leave the injection site..........but it did.

The HUMAN RACE are the new lab rats.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 10, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You are squarely in the bubble, if you read any lying reports that contradict the thread title, and no factual reports that all align with the thread title.
> 
> It doesn't matter what whiny words come pouring out of you next. That's a fact.


Apparently?

You have not been reading the thread.

Up to date information has already proven it, to be, conclusively bullshit.  From reliable sources.











						COVID-19 Updates | Coronavirus | Beaumont Health
					

As the new coronavirus, COVID-19, continues to evolve, Beaumont Health in Michigan is taking multiple steps to help reduce the spread of the disease. Learn more.




					www.beaumont.org


----------



## badger2 (Jul 10, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Darwin Awards are on me.
> 
> COVID is now killing just those who are too stupid, stubborn or Trump loving to get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


OP's link is not a functioning link at this time.


----------



## Burgermeister (Jul 13, 2022)

100% of the people dying from the jab got the jab.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 13, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> You can't be serious.
> 
> Or you are actually 10 years old


Stann might just be REALLY STUPID.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 13, 2022)

Stann said:


> Questioning some things is normal, questioning everything is abnormal as far as I'm concerned. Believing there's some vast conspiracy is a choice,  I choose not to. I believe the people on this site are a  new unique group unto themselves. In creating a comfortable nest here most people on here tend to view things differently. This nest has made them more cruel, more vicious; they become laws unto themselves, losing much of their assemblance of humanity. In my mind, it is not a pretty picture. Have a good day, I plan on it.


This is satire...right?


PoliticalChic said:


> How about the greater lie, that the Wuhan Red Death is deadly?


It's on par with...a bad flu season. Not great, but not worth shutting down the world.


SweetSue92 said:


> Anyone who still believes in these shots at this point is either functionally cognitively impaired or willfully ignorant.
> 
> I will note that Stann is STILL the only one here still defending the shots. Silence is deafening, you might say...


You missed one: evil.


Weatherman2020 said:


> Yep, they keep spinning it. I’m up to 8 unvaxed friends who’ve had the ChiCom flu. A couple of days feeling off to a week with flu like symptoms then back to work.


I had it last month. Basically, it was a mild flu-felt like crap with no appetite for 4 days. Felt a little off another few days.


----------



## Stann (Jul 15, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Spanish flu
> 
> But the other factor is that people were not as MOBILE then
> 
> How fast does a virus spread on a horse and buggy?





okfine said:


> I have some anti-vaxers in my family. Not blood relatives. Not too bright.


It takes on average over 10 years to develop a standard vaccine. If the world had waited 10 years to vaccinate during this pandemic the death toll would have been unimaginable. This is no ordinary virus, it is hardly mutable and very infectious. We are currently in the sixth wave due to its nature. Thank GOD they did what they did. Instead of 4 million deaths worldwide, it could have easily been 40 million or 400 million without the vaccines.


----------



## Stann (Jul 15, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> This is satire...right?
> 
> It's on par with...a bad flu season. Not great, but not worth shutting down the world.
> 
> ...


Wake up, we are dealing with a highly mutable and highly infectious virus. 4 million people have died from it around the world. 183 million + people have been infected around the world. Without these vaccines that number could have been 10 or 100 times higher.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 15, 2022)

Stann said:


> Wake up, we are dealing with a highly mutable and highly infectious virus. 4 million people have died from it around the world. 183 million + people have been infected around the world. Without these vaccines that number could have been 10 or 100 times higher.



You realize the European CDC already said second boosters not necessary for anyone under 60, right? Gosh. Maybe they're at least PRIVATELY acknowledging that the more shots you get, the more infections you get.

Let me ask you this. Is there any evidence you could be shown that would change your mind about the shots?

If not....

They're a religious talisman for you. Which, I think is the truth.


----------



## Stann (Jul 15, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> You realize the European CDC already said second boosters not necessary for anyone under 60, right? Gosh. Maybe they're at least PRIVATELY acknowledging that the more shots you get, the more infections you get.
> 
> Let me ask you this. Is there any evidence you could be shown that would change your mind about the shots?
> 
> ...


You don't understand at all. The reason they went this route is because developing a standard vaccine takes on average at least 10 years. If we had gone without a vaccine for 10 years the death toll in this world would have been unbelievable. People are much more mobile and spread the disease more rapidly then in the past. Combine that with the fact that this is a very highly mutable and very highly contagious disease and you have a recipe for disaster possibly being the biggest plague to ever hit mankind. With these vaccines the deaths around the world so far only amount to about 4 million and the infections have remained under 200 million. Image that number 10 times higher or 100 times higher. I'm all for population control, but not by creating miserable unnecessary deaths.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 15, 2022)

Stann said:


> You don't understand at all. The reason they went this route is because developing a standard vaccine takes on average at least 10 years. If we had gone without a vaccine for 10 years the death toll in this world would have been unbelievable. People are much more mobile and spread the disease more rapidly then in the past. Combine that with the fact that this is a very highly mutable and very highly contagious disease and you have a recipe for disaster possibly being the biggest plague to ever hit mankind. With these vaccines the deaths around the world so far only amount to about 4 million and the infections have remained under 200 million. Image that number 10 times higher or 100 times higher. I'm all for population control, but not by creating miserable unnecessary deaths.



What proof do you have of any of what you say?


----------



## Burgermeister (Jul 15, 2022)

It's so funny listening to these vaxxers act like they have established science behind their positions when it's typical liberal "science" that changes definitions to match the propaganda.

_Newly obtained emails confirm that the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) changed its definition for both “vaccine” and “vaccinated” because people were pointing out that the definitions didn’t seem to apply to the COVID-19 vaccines.

“The definition of vaccine we have posted is problematic and people are using it to claim the COVID-19 vaccine is not a vaccine based on our own definition,” Alycia Downs, a CDC official, wrote in an email to a colleague on Aug. 25, 2021.









						Emails Confirm Why CDC Changed Definitions of Vaccine, Vaccinated
					

Newly obtained emails confirm that the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) changed its definition for both ...




					www.theepochtimes.com
				



_
Former CDC definition - Vaccine – “a product that stimulates a person’s immune system to produce immunity to a specific disease.”

Post Covid CDC definition - Vaccine – “a preparation that is used to stimulate the body’s immune response against diseases.”









						Orwellian: New Emails Confirm CDC Officials Scrambled to Change "Problematic" Definition of 'Vaccine, Vaccinated' Because Experimental mRNA Jab Did Not Qualify Under Old Definition
					

In September 2021, the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) was caught stealthily changing the definition of the word “vaccine,” as well as what it means to be “fully vaccinated,” because the experimental mRNA jab was not meeting the well-established criteria under the old...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Burgermeister (Jul 15, 2022)

Keep your eye on the ball, which is not who is getting Covid or how bad the symptoms are - anymore than we would be tracking the flu that closely. It's how is the "vaccine" affecting people. Here is a recent study of excess mortality associated with the jab - in this case specifically booster jabs. This is a relatively short-term effects study. We are just getting into long-term effects.

_Using weekly data on excess mortality in New Zealand, a study published last week set out to analyse the impacts of rolling out booster doses of Covid injections. It found that age groups most likely to have had booster Covid injections had 7-10% more excess mortality than the age groups most likely not to have taken up a booster dose.

“The results suggest 16 (95% CI: 5 to 27) excess deaths per 100,000 booster doses, amounting to over 400 excess deaths in New Zealand given the booster doses administered to date. If this rate of excess deaths is extrapolated to other countries, it amounts to over 300,000 excess deaths worldwide,” Professor John Gibson, the study’s author, wrote._









						New Zealand: A Study Finds a 10% Rise in Excess Mortality in Age Groups Who Have Had Booster COVID Injections - Global Research
					

All Global Research articles can be read in 51 languages by activating the “Translate Website” drop down menu on the top banner of our home page (Desktop version). To receive Global Research’s Daily Newsletter (selected articles), click here. Follow us on Instagram and Twitter and subscribe to...




					www.globalresearch.ca


----------



## Stann (Jul 15, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> What proof do you have of any of what you say?


I know these things they're facts. For one thing you could just speak into the microphone on your phone and ask how long does it take to develop a vaccine. Then you could simply ask what were the estimated death toll be if no vaccine was developed for covid. I'm sure it'll give you the two answers you need answered.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 15, 2022)

Stann said:


> I know these things they're facts. For one thing you could just speak into the microphone on your phone and ask how long does it take to develop a vaccine. Then you could simply ask what were the estimated death toll be if no vaccine was developed for covid. I'm sure it'll give you the two answers you need answered.



If the vaccines are so great, how can the ICU and vent numbers look the way they do below? How can you confidently say the numbers would be better if not for the vaccines? Look at the so-called "protection" they're offering now.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 15, 2022)

Stann said:


> It takes on average over 10 years to develop a standard vaccine. If the world had waited 10 years to vaccinate during this pandemic the death toll would have been unimaginable. This is no ordinary virus, it is hardly mutable and very infectious. We are currently in the sixth wave due to its nature. Thank GOD they did what they did. Instead of 4 million deaths worldwide, it could have easily been 40 million or 400 million without the vaccines.


no one knows what would have happened if the vax was not developed in record time.  Maybe, just maybe, if science had focused on drugs to treat and cure it the numbers of deaths would have been greatly reduced.   Putting all our efforts into creating a vaccine was a misuse of resources and money.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 15, 2022)

Stann said:


> You don't understand at all. The reason they went this route is because developing a standard vaccine takes on average at least 10 years. If we had gone without a vaccine for 10 years the death toll in this world would have been unbelievable. People are much more mobile and spread the disease more rapidly then in the past. Combine that with the fact that this is a very highly mutable and very highly contagious disease and you have a recipe for disaster possibly being the biggest plague to ever hit mankind. With these vaccines the deaths around the world so far only amount to about 4 million and the infections have remained under 200 million. Image that number 10 times higher or 100 times higher. I'm all for population control, but not by creating miserable unnecessary deaths.


again, if the medical community had focused or drugs to cure, rather than vaccines,  the entire world would have been better off.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 15, 2022)

Stann said:


> It takes on average over 10 years to develop a standard vaccine. If the world had waited 10 years to vaccinate during this pandemic the death toll would have been unimaginable. This is no ordinary virus, it is hardly mutable and very infectious. We are currently in the sixth wave due to its nature. Thank GOD they did what they did. Instead of 4 million deaths worldwide, it could have easily been 40 million or 400 million without the vaccines.



"It takes on average over 10 years to develop a standard vaccine."

Seems that it depends on who is President....




*NYTimes claimed that’d be 2036 before there would be a vaccine:

“What’s Going On in This Graph? | Estimated Time for Covid-19 Vaccine*

How long will it take to produce a Covid-19 vaccine? These three graphs provide some answers. Published May 7, 2020


*











*
*What’s Going On in This Graph? | Estimated Time for Covid-19 Vaccine (Published 2020)*​*How long will it take to produce a Covid-19 vaccine? These three graphs provide some answers.



www.nytimes.com

====================================*


*COVID vaccine arrived this week, and we should credit ...*
President Donald Trump finally delivers the shot in the arm we really needed
Meanwhile, most of the other companies with *vaccines* in phase 3 trials were developed under *Trump's* *Warp* *Speed* program, including the Moderna *vaccine* that is expected to get FDA approval shortly. President Donald Trump finally delivers the shot in the arm we really needed





*“FT Credits Trump's 'Warp Speed' for COVID Vaccines*

The Financial Times says President Donald Trump's Operation Warp Speed is responsible for the coronavirus vaccines becoming available so soon.

In an article posted Thursday, the Times noted the "vaccine push is now hailed as the bright spot in the Trump administration's COVID-19 response, as products from Pfizer and BioNTech, Moderna, and AstraZeneca and Oxford University move closer to approval."

The key achievement of Operation Warp Speed had been speeding up investment in manufacturing, Angela Rasmussen, a virologist at the Columbia University School of Public Health, told the Times.” FT Credits Trump's 'Warp Speed' for COVID Vaccines



“…the vaccine.


----------



## Stann (Jul 15, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> "It takes on average over 10 years to develop a standard vaccine."
> 
> Seems that it depends on who is President....
> 
> ...


You quoted me but you didn't understand the quote. I said a standard vaccine, the current vaccines in use are not standard vaccines.


----------



## Stann (Jul 15, 2022)

Stann said:


> You quoted me but you didn't understand the quote. I said a standard vaccine, the current vaccines in use are not standard vaccines.


And yes it was a good idea for trump to actually listen to The experts, in the beginning at least, during the pandemic. The follow through was terrible. And Pfizer, who declined to join Trump's warp speed, beat them all to the punch.


----------



## sjay (Jul 16, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Must be why everyone is fleeing Leftard States and moving to Texas. And illegals really avoid Texas too, no Latinos in Texas.


NO LATINOS IN TEXAS,hey stupid texas has one of the highest percentages of latinos of all the states in our country, what are you a 20 yr old grammar school dropout?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 16, 2022)

sjay said:


> NO LATINOS IN TEXAS,hey stupid texas has one of the highest percentages of latinos of all the states in our country, what are you a 20 yr old grammar school dropout?


If you had a room temperature IQ you’d have read the dub ads Leftard I was responding to comments that America is so racist…


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 18, 2022)

Stann said:


> Wake up, we are dealing with a highly mutable and highly infectious virus. 4 million people have died from it around the world. 183 million + people have been infected around the world. Without these vaccines that number could have been 10 or 100 times higher.



Wrong.

First of all, there likely have been NO mutations at all.
When variants become common, that is because of natural selection increasing them, but they likely always existed.

Second is that if not for "flattening the curve", then covid would have only lasted 2 months or so, like any seasonal flu, which has the same infectiousness and lethality.
It is "flattening the curve" which prevented covid from being able to end.
When you "flatten the curve", you essentially conserve easy hosts.

Third is that obviously the mRNA vaccines did not work at all, and did absolutely no good at all.  It did not contain actual viruses, so had nothing for T-cell in bone marrow, to remember.

Anyone who claims that you can use spike proteins to create an immunity, are incredibly ignorant, because spike proteins exist because our own exosome use them to open ACE2 receptors.  So if we were able to create immunity towards spike proteins, then we would all die, because that would mean our immune system would attack our own exosome.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 18, 2022)

Redfish said:


> again, if the medical community had focused or drugs to cure, rather than vaccines,  the entire world would have been better off.



Not even curing was necessary.
Just prevent the fatal immune system over reaction, the cytokine storm.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 18, 2022)

Stann said:


> I know these things they're facts. For one thing you could just speak into the microphone on your phone and ask how long does it take to develop a vaccine. Then you could simply ask what were the estimated death toll be if no vaccine was developed for covid. I'm sure it'll give you the two answers you need answered.



The mRNA vaccines never worked or saved any lives at all.
Instead, they killed many more, when the immune system attacked the spike proteins they generated.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 18, 2022)

Stann said:


> You don't understand at all. The reason they went this route is because developing a standard vaccine takes on average at least 10 years. If we had gone without a vaccine for 10 years the death toll in this world would have been unbelievable. People are much more mobile and spread the disease more rapidly then in the past. Combine that with the fact that this is a very highly mutable and very highly contagious disease and you have a recipe for disaster possibly being the biggest plague to ever hit mankind. With these vaccines the deaths around the world so far only amount to about 4 million and the infections have remained under 200 million. Image that number 10 times higher or 100 times higher. I'm all for population control, but not by creating miserable unnecessary deaths.



Wrong.
Covid is LESS mutable, infectious, or lethal than seasonal flu.
The only reason it killed as many as it did, was because we prevented it from ending.
When you "flatten the curve", you conserve easy hosts and prevent an epidemic from being able to end normally, through herd immunity, as it would have after just a few months.


----------



## Stann (Jul 18, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> First of all, there likely have been NO mutations at all.
> When variants become common, that is because of natural selection increasing them, but they likely always existed.
> ...


You're replying to an older post. There are six and a half million deaths because of covid. We are in the sixth wave of the pandemic. Australia is being hit very hard by the omicron mutations Ba.2 and Ba.5 right now 30,000 cases a day.Our infection control people here in the US are gearing up for the fall and winter rise which they foresee is going to be quite bad again. But you are free to believe whatever you wish, a lot of people these days are bleeding a lot of lies and live in a fantasy world. The virus lives in the real world.


----------



## Stann (Jul 18, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> Covid is LESS mutable, infectious, or lethal than seasonal flu.
> The only reason it killed as many as it did, was because we prevented it from ending.
> When you "flatten the curve", you conserve easy hosts and prevent an epidemic from being able to end normally, through herd immunity, as it would have after just a few months.


You're obviously have no knowledge of coronaviruses.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 19, 2022)

Stann said:


> You're replying to an older post. There are six and a half million deaths because of covid. We are in the sixth wave of the pandemic. Australia is being hit very hard by the omicron mutations Ba.2 and Ba.5 right now 30,000 cases a day.Our infection control people here in the US are gearing up for the fall and winter rise which they foresee is going to be quite bad again. But you are free to believe whatever you wish, a lot of people these days are bleeding a lot of lies and live in a fantasy world. The virus lives in the real world.


all viruses live in the real world.  But we only shut the world down for one,  and that one is no worse than thousands of others.   If we had let it run its course, it would be over by now.   The Chinese won this round because of idiots like you.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 19, 2022)

Stann said:


> You're obviously have no knowledge of coronaviruses.


no, that would be you.  the common cold is a coronavirus.


----------



## Stann (Jul 19, 2022)

Redfish said:


> all viruses live in the real world.  But we only shut the world down for one,  and that one is no worse than thousands of others.   If we had let it run its course, it would be over by now.   The Chinese won this round because of idiots like you.


LOL, I call six and a half million dead and growing a big problem. This virus keeps giving and giving. The modern world can't they lock down long enough to prevent it from spreading. It has changed life forever on this planet anyways you can't even comprehend. We did all this to ourselves. This world is definitely overpopulated and heading into downward spiral that no one can stop.


----------



## JohnDB (Jul 19, 2022)

I just got tested and only one line appeared....so I'm gold!

The current vaccines available are worthless for the current viruses running around.  ba.5 and ba.2 are easily able to bypass vaccinated individual's immune system.   

However they say that they will have a new variant vaccine sometime this Fall/winter...that might work with the variants in circulation.   

The biggest threat is the variants that bypass all available treatments....and it's not like the current treatments are all that wonderful.   Losing your hair from taking a antiviral is not exactly having a good time from side effects.   

Be careful....this latest variant is fast....very fast.  High r-naught factor.  And people are dying at about 500/day from it now....it's only going to get worse this fall/winter.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 19, 2022)

Redfish said:


> no, that would be you.  the common cold is a coronavirus.


There are 4 common cold corona virus strains.  Tuen SARS, MERs, and the 7Th is covid.

They knew a ton about corona befote this backed by studies.  They pretended not to know and lied to Sheep like Stann who says Baaaaa Baaaas


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 19, 2022)

Stann said:


> LOL, I call six and a half million dead and growing a big problem. This virus keeps giving and giving. The modern world can't they lock down long enough to prevent it from spreading. It has changed life forever on this planet anyways you can't even comprehend. We did all this to ourselves. This world is definitely overpopulated and heading into downward spiral that no one can stop.


From or with.  And had off label been used early not many.  Average age of feath U.S. is 81 with 4 mocorbids.  Terminal cancer.  Oh its a covid death chaching $70k from the Cares Act.  

Let me speak your language.  Govt good  Baaaa Baaaa


----------



## Redfish (Jul 19, 2022)

Stann said:


> LOL, I call six and a half million dead and growing a big problem. This virus keeps giving and giving. The modern world can't they lock down long enough to prevent it from spreading. It has changed life forever on this planet anyways you can't even comprehend. We did all this to ourselves. This world is definitely overpopulated and heading into downward spiral that no one can stop.


how many die annually from flu, cancer, gang violence, heart disease, car wrecks, etc?   Yes, being alive causes death.  Covid is NOT the major cause of death in the world today,  wake the fuck up!


----------



## Stann (Jul 19, 2022)

JohnDB said:


> I just got tested and only one line appeared....so I'm gold!
> 
> The current vaccines available are worthless for the current viruses running around.  ba.5 and ba.2 are easily able to bypass vaccinated individual's immune system.
> 
> ...


Correct.That's what the experts are saying and statistics don't lie.


----------



## Stann (Jul 19, 2022)

Redfish said:


> how many die annually from flu, cancer, gang violence, heart disease, car wrecks, etc?   Yes, being alive causes death.  Covid is NOT the major cause of death in the world today,  wake the fuck up!


Covid-19 was listed as the third most common death in the United States last year. Only heart disease and cancer beat it out. I'd call that significant so you shut the fuck up


----------



## Redfish (Jul 19, 2022)

Stann said:


> Covid-19 was listed as the third most common death in the United States last year. Only heart disease and cancer beat it out. I'd call that significant so you shut the fuck up


you just don't get it and probably never will.  Dying WITH covid is not dying FROM covid.  The vast majority of those people died from other serious medical issues and happened to have covid at the time.   They are lying to you, wake up.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 19, 2022)

Stann said:


> You don't understand at all. The reason they went this route is because developing a standard vaccine takes on average at least 10 years.


Yes, because you don't know if there are any long-term adverse effects without long-term testing. If you want to take that chance instead of taking the <1% chance that covid will kill you, have at it. Your body, your choice. Let others decide for themselves. Personally, I couldn't be happier with my decision to remain unvaxxed. Still alive, my immune system beat covid (with a little help from ivermectin), and I'm not concerned with long-term adverse effects. I hope there are none for the vaxxed, as well.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 19, 2022)

Stann said:


> *I know these things they're facts.* For one thing you could just speak into the microphone on your phone and ask how long does it take to develop a vaccine. Then you could simply ask what were the* estimated death toll *be if no vaccine was developed for covid. I'm sure it'll give you the two answers you need answered.


An estimate is an opinion, not a fact.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 19, 2022)

Stann said:


> You quoted me but you didn't understand the quote. I said a standard vaccine, the current vaccines in use are not standard vaccines.


They're experimental vaccines. I'll remain in the control group.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 19, 2022)

Stann said:


> This world is definitely overpopulated and heading into downward spiral that no one can stop.


----------



## JohnDB (Jul 19, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> Yes, because you don't know if there are any long-term adverse effects without long-term testing. If you want to take that chance instead of taking the <1% chance that covid will kill you, have at it. Your body, your choice. Let others decide for themselves. Personally, I couldn't be happier with my decision to remain unvaxxed. Still alive, my immune system beat covid (with a little help from ivermectin), and I'm not concerned with long-term adverse effects. I hope there are none for the vaxxed, as well.


Long term Covid infection effects are becoming more known as time progresses....especially among the multiple infection crowd.  

I'm not saying that the long term effects of mRNA vaccines are known either...

But currently one of these two poison pills has known side effects...and it isn't the mRNA vaccines.   The autoimmune disorders are getting to be higher and higher on the list among those multiple times infected and never vaxxed.


----------



## Stann (Jul 19, 2022)

Redfish said:


> you just don't get it and probably never will.  Dying WITH covid is not dying FROM covid.  The vast majority of those people died from other serious medical issues and happened to have covid at the time.   They are lying to you, wake up.


No you don't understand. If covid exacerbated standing chronic conditions making them acute; then the cause of death is covid.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 19, 2022)

Redfish said:


> no, that would be you.  the common cold is a coronavirus.


Actually, I recall most colds are rhinoviruses.


----------



## Stann (Jul 19, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> Actually, I recall most colds are rhinoviruses.


The common cold rarely puts people in the hospital and I've never heard of it putting anyone in the ICU or killing them.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 20, 2022)

Stann said:


> Correct.That's what the experts are saying and statistics don't lie.



And yet you ignore stats about the worthless (or harmful) vaccines


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 20, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> Yes, because you don't know if there are any long-term adverse effects without long-term testing. If you want to take that chance instead of taking the <1% chance that covid will kill you, have at it. Your body, your choice. Let others decide for themselves. Personally, I couldn't be happier with my decision to remain unvaxxed. Still alive, my immune system beat covid (with a little help from ivermectin), and I'm not concerned with long-term adverse effects. I hope there are none for the vaxxed, as well.



Our natural immunity is better than their vaxxed immunity. Of course, that information can't slip out entirely....yet...


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 20, 2022)

JohnDB said:


> Long term Covid infection effects are becoming more known as time progresses....especially among the multiple infection crowd.
> 
> I'm not saying that the long term effects of mRNA vaccines are known either...
> 
> But currently one of these two poison pills has known side effects...and it isn't the mRNA vaccines.   The autoimmune disorders are getting to be higher and higher on the list among those multiple times infected and never vaxxed.



I have very mild asthma that only flares under certain conditions. . I hardly got sick at all during covid. Slight chills, achy, low fever, but never a day I couldn't get out of bed, shower, do housework. 

However, my asthma hated it and I had to be on an additional inhaler afterward, which I still use as a precaution. This has happened before maybe twice--a virus irritates my asthma. It never impacted my quality of life beyond a small annoyance and I knew it would pass (it did).

Technically, I could have counted this as a case of "long Covid", as it lasted a couple of months. I wonder how many of these cases are in the "long Covid" pile. I'm guessing no small number....though it's also true that some people have weird effects from the manufactured Chinese virus.


----------



## Stann (Jul 20, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> And yet you ignore stats about the worthless (or harmful) vaccines


I am disappointed that their protection rain so quickly, but that's an easy fix with another injection. The virus is developing stronger strains which are able to overcome that protection. Fortunately, the scientists keep developing better vaccines to compensate for that. Eventually it will probably be a required vaccine yearly like the flu vaccine. I do not know, but I hope someone is still working on a standard vaccine like they created for polio, yellow fever and anthrax. That would be ideal and given past records; if anyone's working on it, it should be ready in about 10 years. In the meantime what we have is the best available.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 20, 2022)

Stann said:


> I am disappointed that their protection rain so quickly, but that's an easy fix with another injection. The virus is developing stronger strains which are able to overcome that protection. Fortunately, the scientists keep developing better vaccines to compensate for that. Eventually it will probably be a required vaccine yearly like the flu vaccine. I do not know, but I hope someone is still working on a standard vaccine like they created for polio, yellow fever and anthrax. That would be ideal and given past records; if anyone's working on it, it should be ready in about 10 years. In the meantime what we have is the best available.



The leaky vaccine CREATED the strains. 

Many scientists understood this going in--that leaky vaccines would prolong and even worsen the pandemic. But hey, Pfizer and Moderna made their big $$$ so we're good, right?

But even you are taking baby steps toward the truth, so this is encouraging.


----------



## Stann (Jul 20, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> The leaky vaccine CREATED the strains.
> 
> Many scientists understood this going in--that leaky vaccines would prolong and even worsen the pandemic. But hey, Pfizer and Moderna made their big $$$ so we're good, right?
> 
> But even you are taking baby steps toward the truth, so this is encouraging.


You believe in some kind of vast conspiracy. That's not possible. It's as stupid as people believing Trump that the election was stolen. Just isn't true that's the bottom line.


----------



## Stann (Jul 20, 2022)

Stann said:


> You believe in some kind of vast conspiracy. That's not possible. It's as stupid as people believing Trump that the election was stolen. Just isn't true that's the bottom line.


Didn't realize how late it is. Good night.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 20, 2022)

Stann said:


> The common cold rarely puts people in the hospital and I've never heard of it putting anyone in the ICU or killing them.


you just don't hear about those cases because they are not newsworthy and cannot turn you into a sheep.

Viruses have been with us since the beginning of time and will always be with us.   Covid is not going to destroy civilization,   but you can be scared if you want to.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 20, 2022)

Stann said:


> You believe in some kind of vast conspiracy. That's not possible. It's as stupid as people believing Trump that the election was stolen. Just isn't true that's the bottom line.


the 2020 election was a successful coup of the US government pulled off by the dems, the media, and China.   The truth is slowly coming out and will destroy the lying dem party and their media stooges.


----------



## Circe (Jul 20, 2022)

Stann said:


> I am disappointed that their protection rain so quickly, but that's an easy fix with another injection. The virus is developing stronger strains which are able to overcome that protection. Fortunately, the scientists keep developing better vaccines to compensate for that. *Eventually it will probably be a required vaccine yearly like the flu vaccine.* I do not know, but I hope someone is still working on a standard vaccine like they created for polio, yellow fever and anthrax. That would be ideal and given past records; if anyone's working on it, it should be ready in about 10 years. In the meantime what we have is the best available.


Required, huh. They'll have to catch me first.

Why don't these terrible people believe in freedom? Oh, because they make more money compelling people and poisoning us.


----------



## Circe (Jul 20, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> I have very mild asthma that only flares under certain conditions. . I hardly got sick at all during covid. Slight chills, achy, low fever, but never a day I couldn't get out of bed, shower, do housework.
> 
> However, my asthma hated it and I had to be on an additional inhaler afterward, which I still use as a precaution. This has happened before maybe twice--a virus irritates my asthma. It never impacted my quality of life beyond a small annoyance and I knew it would pass (it did).
> 
> Technically, I could have counted this as a case of "long Covid", as it lasted a couple of months. I wonder how many of these cases are in the "long Covid" pile. I'm guessing no small number....though it's also true that some people have weird effects from the manufactured Chinese virus.


Yeah, I coughed for four solid months; it wasn't asthma, though, in my case.


----------



## Stann (Jul 20, 2022)

Circe said:


> Required, huh. They'll have to catch me first.
> 
> Why don't these terrible people believe in freedom? Oh, because they make more money compelling people and poisoning us.


Terrible people ? You sound like one that doesn't care about anyone else, I'd call that terrible.


----------



## Stann (Jul 20, 2022)

Redfish said:


> the 2020 election was a successful coup of the US government pulled off by the dems, the media, and China.   The truth is slowly coming out and will destroy the lying dem party and their media stooges.


If you believe that, you are crazy.


----------



## Stann (Jul 20, 2022)

Redfish said:


> you just don't hear about those cases because they are not newsworthy and cannot turn you into a sheep.
> 
> Viruses have been with us since the beginning of time and will always be with us.   Covid is not going to destroy civilization,   but you can be scared if you want to.


I fear nothing, I'm not like you.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 20, 2022)

Circe said:


> Yeah, I coughed for four solid months; it wasn't asthma, though, in my case.



Right--you had "long covid", see. Me too. That's how liberals would classify it.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 20, 2022)

Stann said:


> If you believe that, you are crazy.





And now the facts:



1.Trump announced his candidacy for President….met with mirth from the Democrats.



2. Trump won, followed by months of Hillary claiming he stole the election



3.Trump did the sort of job as President that Democrats could only envy.



4.When the flu arose, Democrats saw it as an opportunity to erase Trump’s miraculous economy, an excuse to lockdown the economy.



5. The economy was closed down, and hugely inflated of deaths from the flu were trumpeted on an hourly basis. Now, the admission is that the flu targeted the elderly, the obese, and the sickly. Just the flu....but a 'crisis not to be wasted.'



6. To destabilize the nation, Democrat officials encouraged, inspired, and authorized over 12 thousand riots, arsons, assaults, and domestic terrorist acts. Those arrested were simply released by Democrat authorities.



7.This was in preparation for stealing the election, using courts to alter _*the “time, place, and manner” of elections, rather than legislatures.*_



8.The need to re-focus American anger at the riots, the Democrats refused Trump’s request to re-enforce Capitol security….to allow their agents time and space to cause violence. See ‘Nazis-Reichstag Fire’ for details.



9. To hide their culpability from the simpletons who vote Democrat, the Democrats organized a theatrical event as a ‘trial’ with no defense allowed, the Jan6 Commission. See “Moscow Show Trials’ for details.



10. Finally, having accomplished Democrat policy, on display, the party will now sacrifice Biden and claim he was responsible for all the damage of their policies.


----------



## Stann (Jul 20, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Right--you had "long covid", see. Me too. That's how liberals would classify it.


I hope you went to a doctor instead of a wacko online.


----------



## Stann (Jul 20, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> And now the facts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are crazy if you believe all that garbage.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 20, 2022)

Stann said:


> You are crazy if you believe all that garbage.




I can prove the election was illegitimate.....but I don't believe you are brave enough to accept the truth.....you fear confronting the Democrats.



You will be unable to find any error in the following:


The Constitution is known as ‘the law of the land.’

The U.S. Constitution calls itself the "supreme law of the land." This clause is taken to mean that *when state constitutions or laws passed by state legislatures or the national Congress are found to conflict with the federal Constitution, they have no force*.

The Constitution as Supreme Law

http://www.let.rug.nl › usa › outlines › government-1991




The fact is that the only document that Americans have agreed to be governed by is the* Constitution. It is written in English*….no ‘interpretation’ is required.



Wherein we find this:
Under *the second clause of Article II of the Constitution*, the legislatures of the several states have *exclusive* power to direct the manner in which the electors of President and Vice President shall be appointed.
Such appointment may be made by the legislatures directly, or by popular vote in districts, or by general ticket, as may be provided by the legislature.”

​
McPherson v. Blacker, 146 U.S. 1 (1892)

supreme.justia.com



But....this occurred: courts altered voting rules.
“In Pennsylvania, the question was whether th*e state’s Supreme Court could override voting rules set by the state legislature. In North Carolina, the question was whether state election officials had the power to alter such voting rules.”*
NYTimes

Sooo.....no, the election was not correctly decided, and we don't actually know who won the election.





Article VI, Paragraph 2 of the U.S. Constitution is commonly referred to as the Supremacy Clause. It establishes that *the federal constitution, and federal law generally, take precedence over state laws, and even state constitutions*.

Supremacy Clause | Wex | US Law


----------



## Stann (Jul 20, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> I can prove the election was illegitimate.....but I don't believe you are brave enough to accept the truth.....you fear confronting the Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will simply believe all the Republican and Democratic electors in the whole nation that emphatically said there was no election fraud. I do not know who you are or even if you're an American citizen for all I know you are probably a Russian bot trying to undermine our free nation's government. What you are saying here undermines our government, it serves no other purpose unless you are one of the few that still have undying support for that losing president trump, who has practice to see his entire life and he counts on the goodness of others to use and manipulate. He started this lie. Then the shame is all his.


----------



## Circe (Jul 20, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Right--you had "long covid", see. Me too. That's how liberals would classify it.


Why are you thinking that's a leftwing point of view? It was a four-months Covid thing, in my case. I don't see the harm in calling it Long Covid?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 20, 2022)

Stann said:


> I will simply believe all the Republican and Democratic electors in the whole nation that emphatically said there was no election fraud. I do not know who you are or even if you're an American citizen for all I know you are probably a Russian bot trying to undermine our free nation's government. What you are saying here undermines our government, it serves no other purpose unless you are one of the few that still have undying support for that losing president trump, who has practice to see his entire life and he counts on the goodness of others to use and manipulate. He started this lie. Then the shame is all his.




So you don't believe the Constitution is the law of the land?


You must be a Democrat, huh?


As I always say.....the Democrat Party is not an American party.


----------



## Stann (Jul 20, 2022)

Circe said:


> Why are you thinking that's a leftwing point of view? It was a four-months Covid thing, in my case. I don't see the harm in calling it Long Covid?


What did your doctor say it was ? That's the opinion I would value the most.


----------



## Stann (Jul 20, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> So you don't believe the Constitution is the law of the land?
> 
> 
> You must be a Democrat, huh?
> ...


LOL, I could say the same thing about the fascist Republican party.


----------



## Circe (Jul 20, 2022)

Stann said:


> What did your doctor say it was ? That's the opinion I would value the most.


No, and you don't have to believe me if you don't value my opinion ------ but wow, it was REAL clear. I don't go to doctors. All those stupid masks. And I caught it at a typical superspreader event: Thanksgiving, after two years of total isolation. Ah, well, probably I'm reasonably immune now. I hope.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 20, 2022)

Stann said:


> LOL, I could say the same thing about the fascist Republican party.




There is no Fascist Republican Party.

Fascists were Leftists, like Nazis, Bolsheviks and you Democrats.


Democrat FDR loved Fascism so much, he took Mussolini's entire program and saddled America with it....he called it the New Deal.


Can you really be this ignorant?????


*Fascism Is as Fascism Does*

​ Any who have studied the history of the last century understand how very similar the economic policies of Mussolini and of Franklin Roosevelt were.

Economic policies?
....it goes well beyond economic policies. In many ways, elites desired this nation to mirror Fascist Italy....

The authoritarian designs of Italian government structures were also attractive to Roosevelt, as a way of symbolizing the strength of all-powerful state authority.

"The architecture of the three regimes in terms of ‘monumentality,’ the need of people to create symbols that reveal their inner life, their actions, and their social conceptions. The similarity of the architecture of *National Socialism, of Fascism, and of that of the New Deal *is a reminder of the fact that during the Great Depression, capitalism’s period of crisis, *all three philosophies *rejected modernism and turned, instead, to monumentality, a backward-looking, neoclassical architecture." 
Wolfgang Schivelbusch, “Three New Deals”


----------



## Stann (Jul 20, 2022)

Circe said:


> No, and you don't have to believe me if you don't value my opinion ------ but wow, it was REAL clear. I don't go to doctors. All those stupid masks. And I caught it at a typical superspreader event: Thanksgiving, after two years of total isolation. Ah, well, probably I'm reasonably immune now. I hope.


I am 71 years old and at high risk. I got all the shots and one booster. The entire time I wore a mask I never even caught a cold.  About 2 years into the pandemic I stopped wearing a mask and about a month later I had COVID. It wasn't bad, I was real achy and tired for about a week. I probably would have died if I didn't have the shots.


----------



## Stann (Jul 20, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> There is no Fascist Republican Party.
> 
> Fascists were Leftists, like Nazis, Bolsheviks and you Democrats.
> 
> ...


I think you better look up the word fascist. You can only spin things so much.


----------



## GWV5903 (Jul 20, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> And yet you ignore stats about the worthless (or harmful) vaccines


What they totally ignore the corruption that’s staring them in the face…
They continue down this path and 246 years will probably be lost to crooked politicians and DC bureaucracy…


----------



## boedicca (Jul 20, 2022)

Stann said:


> I think you better look up the word fascist. You can only spin things so much.



You go first, swampy.


----------



## Circe (Jul 20, 2022)

Stann said:


> I am 71 years old and at high risk. I got all the shots and one booster. The entire time I wore a mask I never even caught a cold.  About 2 years into the pandemic I stopped wearing a mask and about a month later I had COVID. It wasn't bad, I was real achy and tired for about a week.* I probably would have died if I didn't have the shots.*


That's the bit you are making up. The rest is reality (I do credit YOUR report).  But counterfactuals are never worth anything. No one gets to say what "might have been." Not and get me to believe anyone knows what never happened.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 20, 2022)

Stann said:


> I think you better look up the word fascist. You can only spin things so much.





First we proved that you don't know that the Constitution is the law of the land, and now you are clueless as to politics and economics.
Makes you a perfect Democrat voter.

Fascists, Nazis, Communists, Democrats....you.....all stand for the same thing.

That, and you're an imbecle.


----------



## Stann (Jul 20, 2022)

GWV5903 said:


> What they totally ignore the corruption that’s staring them in the face…
> They continue down this path and 246 years will probably be lost to crooked politicians and DC bureaucracy…


Of course it's all one big conspiracy. Get over yourselves and get a life already.


----------



## Burgermeister (Jul 20, 2022)

Stann said:


> I am 71 years old and at high risk. I got all the shots and one booster. The entire time I wore a mask I never even caught a cold.  About 2 years into the pandemic I stopped wearing a mask and about a month later I had COVID. It wasn't bad, I was real achy and tired for about a week. I probably would have died if I didn't have the shots.


Actually, the Sun would have exploded if you didn't have the shots. Thank you for saving us.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 20, 2022)

Stann said:


> If you believe that, you are crazy.


more than half of the world KNOWS that is what happened.  its only the simple minded and brainwashed who do not see it as it was.


----------



## Stann (Jul 20, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> First we proved that you don't know that the Constitution is the law of the land, and now you are clueless as to politics and economics.
> Makes you a perfect Democrat voter.
> 
> Fascists, Nazis, Communists, Democrats....you.....all stand for the same thing.
> ...


Fascism- a far-right, authoritarian, ultra nationalist political ideology and movement characteristic characterized by dictatorial power ( trump ), militarism ( trump ) forcible suppression of opposition ( trump ) belief in a national social order ( most Republicans ). Also remember trump said he was a nationalist. He was so stupid he thought that meant he was patriotic.


----------



## Stann (Jul 20, 2022)

Burgermeister said:


> Actually, the Sun would have exploded if you didn't have the shots. Thank you for saving us.


LOL, humor is always welcome on these sites. Most of the people on here are very depressing and nasty.


----------



## Stann (Jul 20, 2022)

Redfish said:


> more than half of the world KNOWS that is what happened.  its only the simple minded and brainwashed who do not see it as it was.


Even your figures are off, way off. USA today May 25th 2021 Poll: a quarter of Americans say donald trump is the true president of the United States. It's dropped a lot more since the poll.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 20, 2022)

Stann said:


> Even your figures are off, way off. USA today May 25th 2021 Poll: a quarter of Americans say donald trump is the true president of the United States. It's dropped a lot more since the poll.


No it has not. The number has grown. It is over half the country now.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 20, 2022)

Stann said:


> Even your figures are off, way off. USA today May 25th 2021 Poll: a quarter of Americans say donald trump is the true president of the United States. It's dropped a lot more since the poll.


USA today?????????????????  Really.  you make me laugh


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 20, 2022)

Stann said:


> Fascism- a far-right, authoritarian, ultra nationalist political ideology and movement characteristic characterized by dictatorial power ( trump ), militarism ( trump ) forcible suppression of opposition ( trump ) belief in a national social order ( most Republicans ). Also remember trump said he was a nationalist. He was so stupid he thought that meant he was patriotic.





One error after another on your part;......when I say 'how dumb can you be," you take it as a challenge



*There is no Far Right in this nation.....only a Far Left.

Time for a mid-course review.*

The is no Far Right in this nation....but there certainly is a Far Left.

The thesis is based on the definitions involved:



*To be "far," one's positions must be radical relative to that center.
American traditions, values, and history represent that center.


The premise *here is that, if I can show that the values called 'Far Right' are actually at the center of *American traditions, values, and history represent that center, well then, they cannot be correctly awarded the modifier "Far."


"Radical" is important to the discussion. It means *"especially of change or action relating to or affecting the fundamental nature of something; far-reaching or thorough" (see Google.)



It's what the radical Obama was getting at when he said “We are five days away from _*fundamentally transforming*_ the United States of _*America*_.” — Barack _*Obama*_, October 30, 2008. “

Transforming from the positions that America was built on.







There are examples of traditionally American positions...the 'center' against which to compare the positions.



Radical positions as opposed to traditional ones identify "Far" Left



“Singer Macy Gray Says American Flag Should Be Abolished” Singer Macy Gray Says American Flag Should Be Abolished | The Daily Wire​
*“Transgender Athlete Chelsea Wolfe Says Goal Is To 'Burn a US Flag' at Olympic Podium”* *








						Transgender Athlete Says Goal Is To 'Burn A US Flag' at Olympics
					

Wolfe, who identifies as a transgender female, spoke to Fox News on Monday to explain her deleted post from March and said, "Anyone who thinks that I don't care about the United States is sorely mistaken."




					www.newsweek.com
				



*


1. ... *traditional marriage*, that involves one man and one woman, and compare that with homosexual marriage.. Which one is radical?

2. Another of those positions under regular discussion is 'prayer' in the public arena....Congress opens each year with prayer. Opposing prayer is radical....religiosity is traditional in America.



3. Is 'free speech' embraced by one side, and opposed by the other? You betcha! Obama's Supreme Court nominee says it would be *be proper to suppress speech because it is offensive to society or to the government. 



Starting to see a pattern?*



4. While we were founded on the biblical idea that all men are created equal,



*LBJ advanced a two-class nation based on skin color.* 
....this radical view was advanced: affirmative action. Hence, Democrats....the Far Left.

5. Here's one more radical position by the Left....*fighting to elect a sexual pervert and admitted liar and disbarred lawyer to the White House: Bill Clinton*
Relative to *American traditions, values, and history ...championing a man of such low character is a radical position.*
Hence, Far Left..



6. Franklin Roosevelt threw the United States Constitution under the bus, and used the public fisc for all sorts of endeavors not authorized in Article 1, section 8.



A radical and Progressive position.



He was the ultimate "Far Leftist."



*7. * Under Franklin Roosevlet *the federal government was transformed from one of limited & enumerated powers only* _to_ the Frankensteinian monster it is today. ....the regulatory welfare state where the federal government regulates business and commerce, natural resources, human resources, ...
*Under the Progressives, the federal government was no longer limited by the enumerated powers delegated in the Constitution; ...



Radical to the utmost....hence Far Left.



8. *Under Roosevelt's NRA, most manufacturing industries were suddenly forced into government-mandated cartels. Codes that regulated prices and terms of sale briefly transformed much of the American economy *into a fascist-style arrangement,*

"... *into a fascist-style arrangement,..."*
"A New Jersey tailor named Jacob Maged was arrested and sent to jail for the “crime” of pressing a suit of clothes for 35 cents rather than the NRA-inspired “Tailor’s Code” of 40 cents."
No surprise here: *FDR's New Deal was a copy of Mussolini's economic program*.



Could anything short of setting up concentration camps for our citizens, be more radical???



Oh...wait....he did build concentration camps for innocent civilians....his own citizens.



9. How about *The Far Left's Gender-Agenda., versus the Right's stand for tradition and reality: *"Republicans Battle to Roll Back Washington's New Transgender Bathroom Rules"



Really....could there be a more pertinent example of the radical, insane Far Left's corruption of tradition and history???



Could there?*



10. The corruption of the press by the Far Left: *the JournoList Scandal: hundreds of *Leftist journalists plotted* to minimize negative publicity surrounding Obama’s radical ties. They plotted to smear the other side with lies. Peter Zenger....spinnning in his grave.

A clear affront to the honor bestowed on the press by the first amendment.

And don't forget this winner......men can menstruate and have babies and women can become men.

And you vote for this.





*You cannot name a single radical positon espoused by the Right.*


----------



## Redfish (Jul 20, 2022)

Stann said:


> No you don't understand. If covid exacerbated standing chronic conditions making them acute; then the cause of death is covid.


possible, and if covid did not exacerbate the standing chronic condition, then the person did not die from covid.   If you want to live the rest of your life running scared of the chinese virus, go right ahead.   I choose not to do that.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 20, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> There is no Fascist Republican Party.
> 
> Fascists were Leftists, like Nazis, Bolsheviks and you Democrats.
> 
> ...


keep posting the truth.  you will never change the far left sheeple, but you might turn a few fence sitters to the right direction.  Keep it up.


----------



## Stann (Jul 20, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> One error after another on your part;......when I say 'how dumb can you be," you take it as a challenge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I suppose you also believe the far-left attacked the Capitol on January 6th.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 20, 2022)

Redfish said:


> keep posting the truth.  you will never change the far left sheeple, but you might turn a few fence sitters to the right direction.  Keep it up.




Exactly my mission.

You can see the stats......5 to 10 times more read a thread than post in it.


----------



## Stann (Jul 20, 2022)

Redfish said:


> possible, and if covid did not exacerbate the standing chronic condition, then the person did not die from covid.   If you want to live the rest of your life running scared of the chinese virus, go right ahead.   I choose not to do that.


I repeat for the hundredth time, I fear nothing in this world. But you keep bringing it up so you must be very fearful of a lot of things.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 20, 2022)

Stann said:


> And I suppose you also believe the far-left attacked the Capitol on January 6th.




I can prove it.


*. ‘Leftist Antifa Among Mob Storming US Capitol’*

– Facial recognition experts and backers of American President Donald J. Trump said members of the hardline leftist Antifa movement infiltrated protestors who stormed the U.S. Capitol on Wednesday.

Several witnesses and reports monitored by Worthy News suggested radical leftist vandals broke into the building housing the U.S. Congress while most Trump supporters were loud but peaceful.” https://www.worthynews.com/55452-leftist-antifa-among-mob-storming-us-capitol



There is no disputing that the Democrats have had far more practice at riots than the Right.


*“Analysis concludes Antifa provoked shooting of Ashli Babbitt at Capitol
'The ones who were agitating the crowd were not Trump supporters'*

An analysis of videos of the death of Air Force veteran Ashli Babbitt at the U.S. Capitol indicates Antifa activists provoked the fatal gunshot from a police officer. Japanese investigator Misako Ganaha explained in a video interview with Epoch Times reporter Joshua Philipp on his “Crossroads” program that she analyzed two lengthy videos, affording two different angles of the incident near the House chamber…. just prior to the shooting, two men who had been agitating the crowd broke the glass on a set of doors.

… the same Marxist “agitate and divide” tactics employed by leftists in her home country…. part of the tactic, she said, is for someone in collaboration with the agitators to serve as a “witness” to mainstream media, which tells the story “without analyzing.” Media simply repeats what the witness says, explained Ganaha, “so the world does not know the truth.” Analysis concludes Antifa provoked shooting of Ashli Babbitt at Capitol

======================================================

*“BLM instigator of Capitol riots, John Earle Sullivan, arrested

The Utah Black Lives Matter "activist" has been bragging about his involvement in instigating the Capitol riots. Now, he's been arrested.*

The deadly riots at the Capitol last week that have sparked Big Tech cancelations and prompted another impeachment of President Trump were instigated in part by Black Lives Matter and Antifa “activists,” according to multiple media reports. One of the highest profile suspects, John Earle Sullivan from Utah, has been arrested.”

This story will be buried by mainstream media and suppressed by Big Tech. The arrest of John Earle Sullivan, a known Black Lives Matter leader and provocateur, belies the accepted narrative that Trump-supporters alone caused the riots.” BLM instigator of Capitol riots, John Earle Sullivan, arrested




*“James, brother of accused leftist provocateur John Sullivan, claims 226 Antifa members started Capitol riots*
John Sullivan was arrested yesterday in connection with instigating the Capitol riots on January 6th. A video of him and CNN photojournalist Jade Sacker emerged this week that shows them giddy following the murder of Trump-supporter Ashli Babbitt. Now, Trump attorney Rudy Giuliani is wondering why a text message from James Sullivan was not revealed during the President’s second impeachment hearings in Congress.

According to the text, James Sullivan makes a very bold claim: “I’m currently working with the FBI to expose and place total blame on John and the 226 members of antifa that instigated the Capitol ‘riot’ I was able to get my agent out of trouble along with three other uthan’s.”

…every day brings more evidence that Antifa and other left-wing “activists” incited the crowd to commit crimes. Videos of Antifa members secretly embedded with the Trump-supporters appear to reinforce these claims.

This all jibes with the credible conspiracy theory that Democrats or other interested parties planned this “false flag” attack in order to push for impeachment.” James, brother of accused leftist provocateur John Sullivan, claims 226 Antifa members started Capitol riots



. *“Verified twitter user Amuse breaks everything down in further detail in a series of tweets.*

"To make this clear. CNN was embedded with BLM/Antifa pretending to be Trump supporters taping them incite a riot. This is freaking huge. If CNN is allowed to maintain its press access anywhere in DC there needs to be a serious overhaul of our entire system," he tweeted.

*Here's another one, who showed up with furs, *and also got himself arrested. According to the New York Post:

Aaron Mostofsky was busted Tuesday at his brother’s house in Brooklyn by federal agents on multiple charges, including theft of government property for allegedly stealing a police riot shield and bulletproof vest, the source said.

Mostofsky, who is the son of Shlomo Mostofsky, a Supreme Court judge and a prominent figure in the Orthodox Jewish community, was photographed with both items.

Video circulating on Twitter following Mostofsky’s arrest shows FBI agents swarming the home and carting out what appeared to be the fur pelts and walking stick he had on him during the insurrection.

His politics? According to this report, *registered Democrat.**”*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 20, 2022)

Stann said:


> I repeat for the hundredth time, I fear nothing in this world. But you keep bringing it up so you must be very fearful of a lot of things.




Of course you do....you are a gutless coward who fears ever confronting the lies of the Democrat Party.


Plus, you're as dumb as asphalt.


----------



## Burgermeister (Jul 20, 2022)

Stann said:


> I repeat for the hundredth time, I fear nothing in this world.


----------



## Stann (Jul 20, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> I can prove it.
> 
> 
> *. ‘Leftist Antifa Among Mob Storming US Capitol’*
> ...


It's amazing, when you have an agenda how you can twist the facts. Most of these things you mentioned don't even have a basis in fact. And I know better than try to argue with you about them you'll just come up with more garbage. Have a good day, I plan on it.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 21, 2022)

Circe said:


> Why are you thinking that's a leftwing point of view? It was a four-months Covid thing, in my case. I don't see the harm in calling it Long Covid?



If Leftists could leave it unpoliticzed, no. But as it is, they are crawling all over social media using their long Covid as a reason to keep schools closed, businesses closed, everyone in masks, etc. The usual stuff.

Rewind this to say, 2015 and imagine people saying, "I got bronchitis after a cold, therefore, you should wear a face mask everywhere you go". That would be loony tunes stuff. Yet here we are.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 21, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> If Leftists could leave it unpoliticzed, no. But as it is, they are crawling all over social media using their long Covid as a reason to keep schools closed, businesses closed, everyone in masks, etc. The usual stuff.
> 
> Rewind this to say, 2015 and imagine people saying, "I got bronchitis after a cold, therefore, you should wear a face mask everywhere you go". That would be loony tunes stuff. Yet here we are.



Have you seen this?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 21, 2022)

Mindful said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> View attachment 672643



I joke at work that I'm gonna make a big coffee table book of the stupid, stupid pictures that came out of Covid. This is probably cover-worthy. Instrument masks right up there as well. 





Also faves: all the stupid plexiglass partitions and building outdoor restaurants beside the indoor restaurants. In tents. Oh, and yeah, put mask on to go to bathroom in restaurant; take off at table.

The list can really go on and on.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 21, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> I joke at work that I'm gonna make a big coffee table book of the stupid, stupid pictures that came out of Covid. This is probably cover-worthy. Instrument masks right up there as well.
> 
> View attachment 672645
> 
> ...



My daughter used to see a middle aged couple wearing hazmat suits regularly dressed thus, doing their shopping in her local supermarket.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 21, 2022)

What's coming !   More bullshit on the way !!

Covid fatigue.









						Raven on Gab: 'Lol what a joke 🤡  CNN Director caught on tape by…'
					

Raven on Gab: 'Lol what a joke 🤡  CNN Director caught on tape by Project Veritas saying CNN has decided ‘Climate Change’ will be the next pandemic because in their words “fear sells.” He says COVID will tapper off and they need something with “longevity”.'




					gab.com


----------



## Redfish (Jul 21, 2022)

Stann said:


> I repeat for the hundredth time, I fear nothing in this world. But you keep bringing it up so you must be very fearful of a lot of things.


your covid panic is fear, acknowledge it.


----------



## Burgermeister (Jul 21, 2022)

Mindful said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> View attachment 672643


----------



## Mindful (Jul 21, 2022)

Burgermeister said:


>



Unbelievable.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 21, 2022)

Mindful said:


> Unbelievable.


then there is the pic of the guy on a motorcycle with a mask but no helmet and no one within 50 yards of him.  liberalism is a mental disease, they prove it every day.


----------



## Burgermeister (Jul 21, 2022)

From the June 5 study Adverse effects of COVID-19 vaccines and measures to prevent them - PubMed - *Adverse effects of COVID-19 vaccines and measures to prevent them*

"Recently, The Lancet published a study on the effectiveness of COVID-19 vaccines and the waning of immunity with time. *The study showed that immune function among vaccinated individuals 8 months after the administration of two doses of COVID-19 vaccine was lower than that among the unvaccinated individuals*. According to European Medicines Agency recommendations, frequent COVID-19 booster shots could adversely affect the immune response and may not be feasible."

And you still need proof of vaccination to come to this country. Liberal science.


----------



## Stann (Jul 21, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> If Leftists could leave it unpoliticzed, no. But as it is, they are crawling all over social media using their long Covid as a reason to keep schools closed, businesses closed, everyone in masks, etc. The usual stuff.
> 
> Rewind this to say, 2015 and imagine people saying, "I got bronchitis after a cold, therefore, you should wear a face mask everywhere you go". That would be loony tunes stuff. Yet here we are.


I hope you realize trump made covid political when he questioned the experts and question the science. He's a businessman, even though a very poor example, he placed financial health erroneously above saving human lives and ending the pandemic.


----------



## GWV5903 (Jul 21, 2022)

Stann said:


> Of course it's all one big conspiracy. Get over yourselves and get a life already.


Conspiracy is the wrong word, but you have a lot of things that are wrong… 

Corruption is the proper way to describe it, if you are that naive, you fit the definition of a Democrat…


----------



## Stann (Jul 21, 2022)

GWV5903 said:


> Conspiracy is the wrong word, but you have a lot of things that are wrong…
> 
> Corruption is the proper way to describe it, if you are that naive, you fit the definition of a Democrat…


Actually Republicans in general have been proven to have lower IQs than Democrats
 and obviously they are much more gullible. Try to have a good evening, I plan on it.


----------



## GWV5903 (Jul 21, 2022)

Stann said:


> Actually Republicans in general have been proven to have lower IQs than Democrats
> and obviously they are much more gullible. Try to have a good evening, I plan on it.


😂 😆 😝 
And this has what to do with corruption in DC?!?! 

It’s okay, I knew you didn’t have a rebuttal…


----------



## Stann (Jul 21, 2022)

https


GWV5903 said:


> 😂 😆 😝
> And this has what to do with corruption in DC?!?!
> 
> It’s okay, I knew you didn’t have a rebuttal…


Newsweek>Republicans are the party of corruption, not draining the swamp because they are the big bottom feeders in the swamp. July 18, 2018 They get most of the pork bill money. Etc.


----------



## GWV5903 (Jul 21, 2022)

Stann said:


> https
> 
> Newsweek>Republicans are the party of corruption, not draining the swamp because they are the big bottom feeders in the swamp. July 18, 2018 They get most of the pork bill money. Etc.


You are naïve, Newsweek? 😂 😆 😝 

Next you will say the WaPo is fine journalism 😂 😆 😝


----------



## Stann (Jul 21, 2022)

GWV5903 said:


> You are naïve, Newsweek? 😂 😆 😝
> 
> Next you will say the WaPo is fine journalism 😂 😆 😝


You are a joke. You asked for a rebuttal and now you won't accept the truth. Go to government.org and see who gets more pork belly money. That's what the swamp is built on, and it's stronghold Republican members. They just feel simply with the facts where the money goes follow the money you'll see it's Republicans the majority of the time.


----------



## GWV5903 (Jul 21, 2022)

Stann said:


> You are a joke. You asked for a rebuttal and now you won't accept the truth. Go to government.org and see who gets more pork belly money. That's what the swamp is built on, and it's stronghold Republican members. They just feel simply with the facts where the money goes follow the money you'll see it's Republicans the majority of the time.


You make a lot of assertions and have no links to support them, I am a Conservative, not a RINO….


----------



## Stann (Jul 21, 2022)

GWV5903 said:


> You make a lot of assertions and have no links to support them, I am a Conservative, not a RINO….


LOL, I take that back, you are not a joke, you are absolutely ridiculous. Maybe insane, like trump. He thinks he's a conservative too. He just uses them.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 22, 2022)

Stann said:


> LOL, I take that back, you are not a joke, you are absolutely ridiculous. Maybe insane, like trump. He thinks he's a conservative too. He just uses them.


its amusing to watch all you libs express your jealousy of Trump.  He is successful, has a great family, has married beautiful women, and was elected president twice.   As president he created the best economy this country has ever known, lowest unemployment. energy independence, and a rising stock market.  Everyone benefitted under Trump, even you.   You dem/libs just cannot stand it that he called you out on your lies and corruption.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 22, 2022)

Stann said:


> It takes on average over 10 years to develop a standard vaccine. If the world had waited 10 years to vaccinate during this pandemic the death toll would have been unimaginable. This is no ordinary virus, it is hardly mutable and very infectious. We are currently in the sixth wave due to its nature. Thank GOD they did what they did. Instead of 4 million deaths worldwide, it could have easily been 40 million or 400 million without the vaccines.


Not only is there no god to thank, the origins of this communist virus, which may also be American origins, remain unknown. Like religion, opportunists can milk this situation for a long time and claim many victims and scapegoats.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 22, 2022)

Stann said:


> I hope you realize trump made covid political when he questioned the experts and question the science. He's a businessman, even though a very poor example, he placed financial health erroneously above saving human lives and ending the pandemic.


do you work for  CNN or the DNC?   you spout their propaganda quite well and don't even know you are lying with every post.


----------



## GWV5903 (Jul 22, 2022)

Stann said:


> LOL, I take that back, you are not a joke, you are absolutely ridiculous. Maybe insane, like trump. He thinks he's a conservative too. He just uses them.


Is that nerve I keep hitting connected to your ass or your mouth? It’s impossible to tell without pictures, but I don’t think there is any difference….


----------



## Burgermeister (Jul 22, 2022)

*UK Gov. quietly published data confirming Triple Vaccinated account for 91% of COVID Deaths since beginning of 2022*
"That report reveals that since the beginning of 2022, the vaccinated population have accounted for over 9 in every 10 Covid-19 deaths in England, and 91% of those deaths have been among the triple/quadruple vaccinated."

Yep. Still mandatory for US military and federal employess, and required to enter this country. 

Bizarre.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 22, 2022)

Stann said:


> I hope you realize trump made covid political when he questioned the experts and question the science. He's a businessman, even though a very poor example, he placed financial health erroneously above saving human lives and ending the pandemic.





It takes a certain sort of moron.....raise your paw....... to believe "experts" who are political and wrong.....

The death rate for the 'Wuhan Red Death' is about ........ZERO.


. And as far as how disastrous the Wuhan is to folks without those underlying co-morbidities, quick review of the facts: If one gets the Wuhan, *the chances of dying from it approach zero*….no more than a rounding error in the data.
An elderly, overweight President had it, and ten days later is doing two hours-long rallies a day.







*2. Here, from WebMD:

Coronavirus Recovery Rates*



Scientists and researchers are constantly tracking infections and recoveries. But they have data only on confirmed cases, so they can’t count people who don’t get COVID-19 tests. Experts also don’t have information about the outcome of every infection. However, early estimates predict that the overall COVID-19 recovery rate is between 97% and 99.75%.

Coronavirus Recovery







3. Hill reporter Joe Consha said the following on Fox.

"The CDC said that between the ages of zero and 19, 99.97% of people survive the Wuhan.
....between 20 and 45, 99.98%
....between 50 and 65, 99.5%
....and over 70, about 95%.







*4. “Study Shows Children have a 99.995% Covid Recovery Rate with TWO Deaths Per Million Kids

This was never about healthcare. It was, is, and always will be about control.”



*


*Study Shows Children have a 99.995% Covid Recovery Rate with TWO Deaths Per Million Kids*​*Let's put the conclusions up front. There is no reason for kids to wear masks. There's no reason to keep






truthbasedmedia.com*









5. If you had no co-morbidities to begin with.....












*



*


*Mortality Risk of COVID-19 - Statistics and Research*​*Our interactive data visualizations which show the case fatality rate in each country, is updated daily.






ourworldindata.org



That’s worldwide….includes nations with third world healthcare: under 1%







6. “Most people recover from Covid-19.*




Most people with Covid-19 have mild illness and are able to recover at home without medical care,… Most people recover from Covid-19. Here's why it's hard to pinpoint exactly how many











7. The mechanism of the hoax was simply to claim that deaths that would have occurred (most who died already had DNRs), and to substitute the real cause of death (the usual causes… *heart disease, respiratory diseases, influenza and pneumonia) a*nd pretend that the Wuhan was responsible.



It was designed to dissipate the value of Trump’s miraculous economy….and it worked.





You won, you hurt America badly, but you got rid of your b_ête noire._



Give it up already: no, 600,000 Americans did not die of the Wuhan Red Death.



It's just one more of the myriad lies Democrats tell.


*8. “Does COVID-19 have a 98 percent survival rate?*

Health officials estimate more 99% of infected patients survive

*DETROIT* – Health officials have confirmed the survival rate for people with the coronavirus (COVID-19) is high, but that’s no reason to relax safety measures that have been put in place.

One of the numbers that has been circulating on social media is that COVID-19 has a 98% or higher survival rate.

As of Wednesday, the number of cases in the United States was around 3,512,000 and the number of deaths was around 137,000. That would make the case fatality rate 3.9%, so based on confirmed cases, about 96% of people survive.” Does COVID-19 have a 98 percent survival rate?u



Doesn’t look like a great reason to ruin the economy and the lives of millions of unaffected individuals…..

…..unless you have an ulterior purpose.

============================================================

9. “*Infection Fatality Rate (23k / 1.7M = 1.4% IFR)*​Actual Cases with an outcome as of May 1 = estimated actual recovered (1,671,351) + estimated actual deaths (23,430) = *1,694,781*.

Infection Fatality Rate (IFR) = Deaths / Cases = 23,430 / 1,694,781 = *1.4%* (1.4% of people infected with SARS-CoV-2 have a fatal outcome, while 98.6% recover).” Coronavirus Death Rate (COVID-19) - Worldometer



10. “*VERIFY: Yes, COVID-19 has a 99% survival rate but numbers don't tell the whole story*​*The Question*

Is the survivability rate of COVID-19 close to 100%?

*The Answer*

According to coronavirus data from the North Carolina Department of Health and Human Services, there have been more than 992,000 COVID-19 cases statewide since the pandemic's start. To date, there have been close to 13,000 coronavirus-related deaths.

That would make the percentage of infections resulting in survival close to 99%” VERIFY: Yes, COVID-19 has a 99% survival rate but numbers don't tell the whole story




And this:


*Professor: COVID Survival Rate For Under 20s is 99.9987%*

97.1% of over 70s not in care homes survive.





Professor: COVID Survival Rate For Under 20s is 99.9987%​97.1% of over 70s not in care homes survive.
summit.news




Turns out Trump was right, and your "experts" were wrong......and lying.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 22, 2022)

Stann said:


> I hope you realize trump made covid political when he questioned the experts and question the science. He's a businessman, even though a very poor example, he placed financial health erroneously above saving human lives and ending the pandemic.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 22, 2022)

Stann said:


> Actually Republicans in general have been proven to have lower IQs than Democrats
> and obviously they are much more gullible. Try to have a good evening, I plan on it.




Is that why you voted for this.....because you're so smart?????


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 22, 2022)

Stann said:


> https
> 
> Newsweek>Republicans are the party of corruption, not draining the swamp because they are the big bottom feeders in the swamp. July 18, 2018 They get most of the pork bill money. Etc.




I'l


Stann said:


> https
> 
> Newsweek>Republicans are the party of corruption, not draining the swamp because they are the big bottom feeders in the swamp. July 18, 2018 They get most of the pork bill money. Etc.





I'm willing to bet that you cannot come up with a similar indictment for the Republicans as this, what you vote for:

The Democrat Party is now running on full-blown anti-white racism,

socialism,

infanticide,

opposition to free speech,

standing with criminals and felons rather than law-abiding citizens

substituting illegal alien voters for the American citizenry,

support for rioters, arsonists, murderers, and anarchists,

accepting payment from Communist China for future considerations,

and anti-Semitism… the knuckle-dragging, atavistic pagan party.

Now......which is your favorite?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 22, 2022)

Stann said:


> LOL, I take that back, you are not a joke, you are absolutely ridiculous. Maybe insane, like trump. He thinks he's a conservative too. He just uses them.





Speaking of "insane," the 25th amendment should apply to you as well as Biden.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 22, 2022)

Redfish said:


> do you work for  CNN or the DNC?   you spout their propaganda quite well and don't even know you are lying with every post.


It seems they are forbidden thinking for themselves.


----------



## Stann (Jul 22, 2022)

Redfish said:


> its amusing to watch all you libs express your jealousy of Trump.  He is successful, has a great family, has married beautiful women, and was elected president twice.   As president he created the best economy this country has ever known, lowest unemployment. energy independence, and a rising stock market.  Everyone benefitted under Trump, even you.   You dem/libs just cannot stand it that he called you out on your lies and corruption.


I pity trump, he appears to have everything physical a man could want in this world.;. Yet he is the most miserable, vindictive and petty soul I've ever seen in this world.. You may admire and envy him, I see nothing of worth there.


----------



## Stann (Jul 22, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Speaking of "insane," the 25th amendment should apply to you as well as Biden.


It was only trump's immediate circle that considered that, and you proved just how ignorant you are by including me. I've never been president nor do I care to be. I do not seek power like you do. I have no delusions about myself.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 22, 2022)

Stann said:


> It was only trump's immediate circle that considered that, and you proved just how ignorant you are by including me. I've never been president nor do I care to be. I do not seek power like you do. I have no delusions about myself.




I have rarely seen so many false statements is so short a post.


----------



## Stann (Jul 22, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> I have rarely seen so many false statements is so short a post
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> ...


----------



## Stann (Jul 22, 2022)

It's common knowledge Trump's White House staff discussed declaring the 25th amendment and having him removed from office on January 6th. Tell me my full name. Have I ever been president. Why do you keep saying such stupid things. You must be a very ignorant child.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jul 22, 2022)

Stann said:


> Actually Republicans in general have been proven to have lower IQs than Democrats
> and obviously they are much more gullible. Try to have a good evening, I plan on it.



LOL, you're the smartest little boy in the room, just ask you.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 22, 2022)

Stann said:


> It's common knowledge Trump's White House staff discussed declaring the 25th amendment and having him removed from office on January 6th. Tell me my full name. Have I ever been president. Why do you keep saying such stupid things. You must be a very ignorant child.




You are still parroting the Democrat lies.....probably because you are a moron.


----------



## Stann (Jul 22, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> LOL, you're the smartest little boy in the room, just ask you.


Unlike you, I actually search for statistics and facts. You should try it sometime.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 23, 2022)

Stann said:


> I pity trump, he appears to have everything physical a man could want in this world.;. Yet he is the most miserable, vindictive and petty soul I've ever seen in this world.. You may admire and envy him, I see nothing of worth there.


then waste your next vote on another dem loser, your choice


----------



## Redfish (Jul 23, 2022)

Stann said:


> It was only trump's immediate circle that considered that, and you proved just how ignorant you are by including me. I've never been president nor do I care to be. I do not seek power like you do. I have no delusions about myself.


so, you have access to his immediate circle?  or did one of the CNN idiots tell you that?   You have no way to know what was discussed or not discussed by those people.   However, most of your party wants senile joe removed, they are only delaying because they don't want Kamala.


----------



## Stann (Jul 23, 2022)

Redfish said:


> then waste your next vote on another dem loser, your choice


At least the Democrats are looking to the Future and preparing for it; not lost and dwelling on the past like psychotic trump.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 23, 2022)

Stann said:


> At least the Democrats are looking to the Future and preparing for it; not lost and dwelling on the past like psychotic trump.


looking to the future?????????????   by stopping domestic oil and gas and buying it from Russia and Saudi Arabia?   by creating 9% inflation?  by crashing the stock market?  by opening our southern border to everyone and every type of drug?  by allowing human trafficking of young girls for sex?  by corrupting our election processes?   By spending us into oblivion?  by weakening our defenses?  By making Putin richer?  By giving our strategic reserves to China?  By letting China buy american farms and factories?

No, the dems are destroying this great nation, and you are too dumb to see it.


----------



## Stann (Jul 23, 2022)

Redfish said:


> looking to the future?????????????   by stopping domestic oil and gas and buying it from Russia and Saudi Arabia?   by creating 9% inflation?  by crashing the stock market?  by opening our southern border to everyone and every type of drug?  by allowing human trafficking of young girls for sex?  by corrupting our election processes?   By spending us into oblivion?  by weakening our defenses?  By making Putin richer?  By giving our strategic reserves to China?  By letting China buy american farms and factories?
> 
> No, the dems are destroying this great nation, and you are too dumb to see it.


Actually, the far-right is willing to destroy this country if they can't control it. They are sick with power.


----------



## Burgermeister (Jul 23, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> LOL, you're the smartest little boy in the room, just ask you.


Yeah, people who talk about having high IQs are usually dim bulbs. For example -


----------



## GWV5903 (Jul 23, 2022)

Stann said:


> Actually, the far-right is willing to destroy this country if they can't control it. They are sick with power.


Deflecting is all you are capable of, do they keep you on your knees 24 / 7 or just when you reply here? 

It’s amazing how well they brainwash you, botz’s have more common sense…


----------



## Stann (Jul 23, 2022)

Burgermeister said:


> Yeah, people who talk about having high IQs are usually dim bulbs. For example -


That's a whole lot better than Trump claiming to have an IQ ( with no proof, of course ) and talking and acting like a 5-year-old.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 23, 2022)

Stann said:


> Actually, the far-right is willing to destroy this country if they can't control it. They are sick with power.


thats the dems, you moron.  do you ever come out from under your rock?


----------



## Burgermeister (Jul 23, 2022)

Three young doctors at a hospital in Canada die within a week of the fourth booster.









						Will physicians EVER speak out?
					

Or will they continue to shrug their shoulders and refuse to look at the data showing that these vaccines are the biggest scandal in medical history?




					stevekirsch.substack.com


----------



## Circe (Jul 24, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> If Leftists could leave it unpoliticzed, no. But as it is, they are crawling all over social media using their long Covid as a reason to keep schools closed, businesses closed, everyone in masks, etc. The usual stuff.
> 
> Rewind this to say, 2015 and imagine people saying, "I got bronchitis after a cold, therefore, you should wear a face mask everywhere you go". That would be loony tunes stuff. Yet here we are.


Well, I'll watch out for what you say. If that kind of propaganda is going on, I'll combat/avoid it. I think Long Covid (I NEVER call it that re: me, for some reason!) is a "thing" however, as some people's residual symptoms go on and on, and my cough sure did. Also weird olfactory effects: I smelled garbage all the time. I was taking the garbage out every day; some people apparently smell burning; thank goodness that wasn't my symptom. Never had any of that infamous "brain fog," whatever that is.


----------



## tahuyaman (Aug 14, 2022)

Nearly all of recent COVID deaths are among the unvaccinated​
This thread didn’t age well.


----------



## Burgermeister (Aug 15, 2022)

Up to 14 Canadian doctors that we know of - 








						Fourteen young Canadian docs die after getting the shot. Normally would be ~0 over 30 years. | Executive summaryA doctor friend in Canada heard about 14 deaths of Canadian doctors over the last 9 months. He’s been in practice for 30 years. He’s never
					

Executive summaryA doctor friend in Canada heard about 14 deaths of Canadian doctors over the last 9 months. He’s been in practice for 30 years. He’s never heard of any such deaths before. Zero. The fact checkers assure us all that this is simply coincidence. The Canadian doctors continue to...




					ussanews.com


----------

